# Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

_Dieser Thread ist die Fortsetzung des Mammuthreads 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498
mit fast *3000* Postings und über *500000* Aufrufen. Modinfo _


 Wer unbedingt meint, er müsse - wie schon 1352 Betroffene vor ihm - mitteilen, dass auch er eine Mahnung oder einen Inkassobrief in Sachen nachbarschaft24 bekommen hat, kann es hier tun. Beantwortet werden diese "Ich auch"-Beiträge hier in der Regel  nicht.

Hier die Hinweise für Betroffene:

1) Das lesen:

Ich bin in einer Abofalle im Internet gelandet. Was muss ich jetzt wissen?

nachbarschaft24: Was muss ich tun, wenn ich einen Anwalts-Brief bekommen habe?

Was dürfen Inkassobüros und Inkasso-Anwälte? Was dürfen sie nicht?

Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Wer trotzdem meint, er hätte Anrecht auf (verbotene) Einzelberatung und wiederholt 
fragt, was er tun soll, wird gesperrt.


----------



## kaiboo1988 (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi alle zusammen,

Nachbarschaft24 ist das LETZTE. Habe im November letzten Jahres eine E-Mail bekommen. Darin stand das ein Freund mich sucht. Klar aus langeweile und aus Dummheit habe ich den Link geöffnet und mich natürlich auch angemeldet. Nach der Anmeldung wurde mir gesagt, dass ich nach zwei Tagen Leute aus meiner Umgebung zugeschickt bekomme.Mein mich suchender Freund war natürlich nicht da. Nach zwei Tagen kam nichts und für mich war die Sache gegessen. Nach 2 Wochen bekam ich eine Rechnung über 54 Euro. Dies lass ich nicht auf mir sitzen und versuchte die Firma telefonisch zu erreichen. GING NATÜRLICH NICHT. Danach schrieb ich eine E-Mail die bis heute noch nicht beantwortet wurde.Naja!!:wallann schrieb ich einen Brief mit meinem Wideruf mit Rückholschein an die Adresser in der Schweiz. Der Rückholschein kam zurück alles schön und gut. Nach 2 Wochen wieder kamm per E-MAIL meine Kündigunsbestätigung zum 23.11.2009 also so lange wie der Vertrag gültig were. MHHH....komisch habe doch einen Wideruf des ganzen vertages geschickt und keine Kündigung bis zum....!!!:wall:Alles klar ok dann war einen Monat wieder Ruhe. Nun habe ich am letzten Samstag ein Inkassobrief bekommen.Mir der Vorderung 92 Euro zu zahlen. Und soviel wie ich gehört habe stehe ich jetzt wenn ich nicht zahle in der Schufa drin. Leute dass können die mit uns doch nicht machen. Ich habe mir schon überlegt mit freunden die komischerweise auch von Nachbarschaft 24 verarscht wurden eine Sammelklage zu machen wegen Rufmord.:scherzkeks:Was haltet ihr davon????????


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kaiboo1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir schon überlegt mit freunden die komischerweise auch von Nachbarschaft 24 verarscht wurden eine Sammelklage zu machen wegen Rufmord.:scherzkeks:Was haltet ihr davon????????



nichts, erstens gibt es keine Sammelklage in Deutschland 
und zweitens kann man keine Briefkästen in Dubai verklagen


----------



## amore (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

bei mir war das genauso wie bei kaiboo aber da ich das schon etwas komisch fand hab ich nicht meine richtige adresse angegeben sondern eine falsche d.h. ich hab zwar schon die richtige straße angegeben aber andere hausnummer und andern namen das war so ca. vor 3 monaten jetzt vor ner woche kam ein inkassobrief mit meinen richtigen angaben aber wie geht das????
die ip bringt den doch eingentlich garnix wie ich bei youtube gesehen hab das was katzenjens erzählt hat könnt ihr mich mal bitte aufklären also ich werd jetzt aufkeinen fall zahlen so wie der jens gesagt hat übrigens super leute seid ihr.....

danke im vorraus


----------



## halo87 (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo,
wäre es nicht mal gut die Inkassostelle (falls es überhaupt original ist), denn sie haben den Straßennamen klein geschrieben) wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug bei der Polizei anzuzeigen ??

gruß


----------



## XeeN_1987 (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo erstmal ^^
Ihr habt ne tolle Seite gemacht.
Ich habe heute auch so nen netten Zettel der Inkassostelle bekommen.
Naja mir war nicht wirklich bewusst das das da kostenpflichtig ist und ich war auch nichtmal 5 Minuten da drauf. Hab leider auch nur meine Spammail Adresse angegebn und die Zahlungsmahnungen garnicht erst gesehen. Also das erste was ich jetzt erfahre ist diese Inkasso. 
Naja ich wollte lediglich fragen ob ich darauf nen wiederruf schreiben soll oder auf die Mails (was zwar was spät wäre aber naja) oder obs ichs lieber ganz lassen sollte.

mfg

Martin


----------



## Zander (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



halo87 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wäre es nicht mal gut die Inkassostelle (falls es überhaupt original ist), denn sie haben den Straßennamen klein geschrieben) wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug bei der Polizei anzuzeigen ??
> 
> gruß


Hallo ,mir ist das gleiche passiert,bei mir steht aber die komplette adresse der inkassostelle mal dickgedruckt.
von wo ist deine Inkassostelle?
Meine kommt vonEschborn Mergenthaler Allee 79-81


----------



## Rickwave (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Zander schrieb:


> Hallo ,mir ist das gleiche passiert,bei mir steht aber die komplette adresse der inkassostelle mal dickgedruckt.
> von wo ist deine Inkassostelle?
> Meine kommt vonEschborn Mergenthaler Allee 79-81



bei mir ist es die gleich adresse !!!


----------



## Rickwave (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



XeeN_1987 schrieb:


> Naja ich wollte lediglich fragen ob ich darauf nen wiederruf schreiben soll oder auf die Mails (was zwar was spät wäre aber naja) oder obs ichs lieber ganz lassen sollte.
> 
> mfg
> 
> Martin



das ist auch meine einzige frage die ich noch habe, da ich bisher keinen nachweis besitze (email oder sonstiger schriftverkehr) der mitgliedschaft wiedersprochen zu haben. wusste ich ja nicht und habe meine email damals irgendwann gelöscht...


----------



## amore (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



amore schrieb:


> bei mir war das genauso wie bei kaiboo aber da ich das schon etwas komisch fand hab ich nicht meine richtige adresse angegeben sondern eine falsche d.h. ich hab zwar schon die richtige straße angegeben aber andere hausnummer und andern namen das war so ca. vor 3 monaten jetzt vor ner woche kam ein inkassobrief mit meinen richtigen angaben aber wie geht das????



könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



amore schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir da helfen?





SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.



Hier die Hinweise für Betroffene:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## SleepLexGirl (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,
ich habe vorige woche einen brief von der inkassostelle bekommen und da steht folgendes drin.



> forderung der firma netsolutions FZE - projekt:nachbarschaft24 aus vertrag vom 27.11.2007
> 
> 
> sehr geehrte frau .....
> ...



und auf der rückseite steht noch etwas mit denn persönlichen online bereich also da kann man sich mehr informationen holen.
und man soll die seite [noparse]www.deutsche-inkassostelle.de[/noparse] öffnen wo man die postleitzahl und das aktenzeichen eingeben soll.

also mir kommmt dieser brief komisch vor.

könnt ihr mir vieleicht helfen und mich beraten was ich jetzt tun soll?weil ich weis nicht ob ich darauf antworten soll.ich danke jetzt schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## blowfish (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



SleepLexGirl schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir vieleicht helfen


Einfach mal hier lesen:  Antwort. Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.


----------



## columbo1979 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Heute habe ich die zweite Mahnung von der Inkasso bekommen, allerdings per Mail...


----------



## Alexia68 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi

also ich habe auch Post von dieser Inkassostelle bekommen.
Habe jetzt daraufhin den Damen und Herren dieser Stelle einen saftigen Brief 
zukommen lassen.
Sie schreiben ja man habe einen Vertrag mit Netsolutions FZE.
Nur so wie ich das weiß, muß ich ja einen Vertrag unterschreiben und das hat doch keiner von uns oder?
Also ich habe das nun denen geschrieben und auch, das ich meinen Anwalt einschalten werde, sollten sie mich noch weiter mit Mahnungen bombadieren.
Das hat schon einmal funktioniert.
Natürlich habe ich den Brief nicht unterschrieben, bevor die noch auf die Idee kommen meine Unterschrift zu kopieren :scherzkeks:


----------



## blowfish (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Alexia68 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt daraufhin den Damen und Herren dieser Stelle einen saftigen Brief zukommen lassen.



Bist du so scharf darauf, mit denen eine Brieffreundschaft aufzubauen. Das einzige was du erreichst wird sein, dass du noch mehr Post erhälts und die Drohungen immer schärfer werden. Vielleicht sammeln die ja Briefmarken?


----------



## Thomas1978 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo an Alle und mit der Bitte um Rat... :unzufrieden:

Ich habe natürlich auch 24Nachbarn und habe vorgestern auch das Inkasso Schreiben aus Eschborn bekommen. Nur war ich zu schnell mit den Fingern, ohne hier vorher zu lesen und mir die youtube Videos anzusehen.
Ich habe mich nämlich bei der Deutschen Inkassostelle .de eingeloggt und mich auf die Ratenzahlung eingelassen. Leider!

Besteht für mich noch eine Rettung?

Danke für die Hilfe und Gruß Thomas *****


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Thomas1978 schrieb:


> Besteht für mich noch eine Rettung?


Sorry aber das wäre (verbotene) Einzelrechtsberatung



SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## TheGirlNextDoor (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo... 

Ich habe vor 1-2Wochen ebenfalls so eine Mahnung von dem Deutschen Inkassounternehmen erhalten, hab auch ein bisschen gegoogelt und dann an die besagte Firme "Netsolutions" wie auch an die Inkassostelle einen Widerruf geschickt, dass ich nie eine Rechnung erhalten habe, die Seite nie genutzt habe, nichts von den Kosten erwähnt wurde etc... Heute schau ich in mein Postfach und lese folgende Mail: 



> "Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,
> 
> auf unser erstes Inkassoschreiben vom 12.02.2008 haben Sie bis heute nicht reagiert!
> 
> ...


Das schüchtert mich jetzt schon wieder ein bisschen ein, da ich auch auf dem angegebenen Link war, wo z.B. folgende Paragraphen vorhanden sind:



> "*Durch Anklicken der AGB werden die Vertragsbedingungen akzeptiert*
> Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs genügt es zur Verbraucherunterrichtung und Preisinformation gem. § 312 c Abs. 1 S.1 BGB, BGB-InfoV 1 Abs.1 sowie zur Einbeziehung von AGB, wenn diese durch gut sichtbare Links anzuklicken sind, da vorauszusetzen ist, dass Verbraucher, die sich für ihre Bestellung des Internets bedienen, mit solchen Links ohne weiteres umgehen können (BGH, I ZR 75/03, U.v.14. Juni 2006; BGH I ZR 228/03, 20.06.06)."
> 
> "*Absenden des Anmeldeformulars reicht für wirksamen Vertragsschluss*
> ...


Ich weiß wirklich nicht was mich machen soll... Hab schon ein bisschen Angst... Was meint ihr? Soll ich jetzt einfach gar nicht mehr darauf reagieren!?

Viele Grüße
Nicky

_Diverse Daten editiert und URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



TheGirlNextDoor schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht was mich machen soll...


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## physicus (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Lesen... 



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hier die Hinweise für Betroffene:
> 
> 1) Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> ...



und etwas über die Hinweise nachdenken!


----------



## TheGirlNextDoor (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das hab ich ja schon getan und deswegen hab ich ja schon beim ersten Mal nicht drauf reagiert, aber was wenn die mir wirklich den Kakao anhängen und ich dann ein gerichtliches Verfahren an den Hals bekomme (die Paragraphen die ich nochmal reinkopiert habe!)?


----------



## Thomas1978 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sorry aber das wäre (verbotene) Einzelrechtsberatung



Oder gibt es für jenige noch Rettung die auf deutsche Inkassostelle.de auf Ratenzahlung speichern geklickt haben?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



TheGirlNextDoor schrieb:


> aber was wenn die mir wirklich den Kakao anhängen und ich dann ein gerichtliches Verfahren an den Hals bekomme


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist *bedeutend* wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## TheGirlNextDoor (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Na gut, ich wer jetzt einfach gar nicht mehr reagieren... Außer wenn so ne Gerichtliche Mahnung kommt, dann schick ich die zurück und das war's...


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



TheGirlNextDoor schrieb:


> Außer wenn so ne Gerichtliche Mahnung kommt, ...


Auch das ist extrem unwahrscheinlich.

PS: Es wäre wahnsinnig interessant, weil wenigstens   einer der Beduinen seine deutsche 
Identität preisgeben müßte


----------



## katzenjens (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@thomas1978

Solange Du das Ratenzahlungsformular nicht unterschrieben zurückgeschickt hast, solltest Du auf der sicheren Seite sein. Zustimmung zu Ratenzahlung per Mausklick halte ich persönlich für nicht wirklich rechtsgültig, müsste Gegenseite auch zweifelsfrei nachweisen im Falle des Falles. Genaueres dazu sagen Verbraucherzentralen oder Anwälte. Das zwar nicht kostenlos. Für schwache Gemüter und zur Beseitigung von Ängsten ist die überschaubare Investition jedoch ratsam.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## hansi99 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo,
ich hab auch so nen brief von der inkassostelle gekriegt und wollte mal fragen, ob ich dem brief widersprechen muss oder ob ich den ignorieren soll???
danke schon mal


----------



## physicus (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo!



hansi99 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hab auch so nen brief von der inkassostelle gekriegt und wollte mal fragen, ob ich dem brief widersprechen muss oder ob ich den ignorieren soll???
> danke schon mal



Ist diese Inkasostelle ein Gericht? Wohl nicht. Daher gelten immer noch diese Empfehlungen:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


Nur wenn Post vom Gericht (gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid) kommt, ja nicht vergesen, das Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle machen und zurückschicken.

LG 
P


----------



## hansi99 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ok, dann mach ich nix, bis ich vom gericht so n mahnbescheid bekomm.
thx


----------



## holderio (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

AN ALLE BITTE KönnT IHR DIES MAL LESEN

ich geschrieben::wall::wall:


> > sehr geehrtes deine nachbarn24 team
> >
> > sie haben auf eine zahlung aufmerksam gemacht. über 54 euro!.wenn sie das
> > gefühl haben ich sei schlecht informiert, dann muss ich sie leider
> ...


>; leider meine vollständige adresse (hatte schiss wegen der ip, und wusste noch nichts von computerbetrug.de:wall:blablabla IP 





> > aa.bb.cc.dd somit volle bestätigung meiner personalien.
> >
> > Hiermit akzeptiere ich die von ihnen gestellte Rechnung für rechtsgültig und
> > warte auf ihre Rechnung(54euro).
> ...


sie haben darauf geschrieben



> Sehr geehrter Herr [],
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...



so was denkt ihr , danke für ne antwort


----------



## katzenjens (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

ich denke dabei nur: *AUTSCH!!!! :wall:

*Das ist ja mindestens so schlimm wie eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung zu unterschreiben.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## holderio (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ja das ist mir auch klar..was nun 

wie immer abwarten warten warten oder den scheiss halt bezahlen. obwohl wir das ja eigentlich nie tuen sollten?

danke für die rasche information und hilfe


----------



## katzenjens (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

alle Informationen sind in der Signatur unten. Mehr können wir hier aus rechtlichen Gründen NICHT tun.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@holderio

bitte sagen Sie sich morgen früh beim Zähneputzen 5mal: 
_Gestern habe ich für 54 € gelernt - erst informieren und denken, dann reden und schreiben!_​


----------



## holderio (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich weiss, dass ihr keine rechtsberatung vollbringen dürft ..

also könntet ihr vielleicht sagen ja (für bezahlen) nein (für nicht bezahlen)obwohl ich ja eher für nein bin
(dat wäre ja dann keine rechtsberatung..?)

freundliche schweizergrüsse


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Im folgenden unsere Bankverbindung:


Da stimmt doch was nicht. Die anschließend genannte Firma heißt doch ganz anders.

Das Geld-empfangende Unternehmen hat welchen Geschäftsführer?

zea-zentrale-europaeische-abrechnungsstelle.com/index.php?cat=impressum


----------



## holderio (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> @holderio
> 
> bitte sagen Sie sich morgen früh beim Zähneputzen 5mal:
> _Gestern habe ich für 54 € gelernt - erst informieren und denken, dann reden und schreiben!_​



hmm gut danke hai sehr waise zahnputzmethodik daraus schliesse ich (kleinbeigeben..?)

obwohl ich mich da ja mit ..blabla hier für rechtsgültig ins aus geschliidert habe., 

naja genug geld hab i ja shon aber verschenken..?


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mal schaun, wer da demnächst die Domain step2pay.de registriert.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



holderio schrieb:


> naja genug geld hab i ja shon aber verschenken..?



Nun, wenn Geld genug vorhanden ist, warum wendest du dich dann nicht an eine Verbraucherschutz zentrale (oder wie das Pondon in der Schweiz heißen mag), Bzw. lässt dir bei einem Rechtsanwalt deines Vertrauens eine Beratung geben?
Ich würde das machen und lieber das Geld zum RA tragen als es evtl. an jemanden ausgeben, dem es Rechtlich nicht zustehen könnte.


----------



## katzenjens (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@holderio:
Selbst ein JA oder NEIN wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.

@dvill: ZEA ist taufrisch im brit. Register

Meine Güte, nun wechseln nicht nur die Konten wie andere die Unterwäsche, sondern gleich die "Einzugs- und Inkassofirmen". 
Ach ja,  h**p://zea-zentrale-europaeische-abrechnungsstelle.com ist bereits aktiv. Impressum "noch im Aufbau". Wer will denn solchen interessanten Firmenkonstrukten Geld überweisen?! 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## holderio (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ja hat shon was dran

gibt da sonen www.sf.tv/sf1/kassensturz, der is vol der derbe aufdecker was so skandale angeht.( obwohl mir das ganze vorallem peinlich is):wall::unbekannt:

in eigener sache:
das äigentlich grösste skandal war meine angewandte dummheit:wall:


----------



## katzenjens (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@holderio

Die letzten Beiträge haben Dir hoffentlich gezeigt, welcher Weg nun zu wählen ist 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe erhebliche Zweifel, ob es die in der Rechnung genannte Firma gibt.

Es scheint zu geben: http://www.ukdata.com/numbers/06491160.html

Dann hieße die Firma: ZEA-ZENTRALE EUROPAEISCHE ABRECHNUNGSSTELLE LTD.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Dann hieße die Firma: ZEA-ZENTRALE EUROPAEISCHE ABRECHNUNGSSTELLE LTD.


ein bayrisch-britisches Projekt 
http://centralops.net/co/DomainDoss...true&svc_scan=true&traceroute=true&go1=Submit
http://centralops.net/co/DomainDoss...true&svc_scan=true&traceroute=true&go1=Submit
Hier stehen alle Direktoren britischer Limiteds:
http://www.ukdata.com/creditreports/viewDirectorDetails.do?directorId=
Ich würde es mal mit der Nummer 14011107 probieren


			
				Ludwig Thoma schrieb:
			
		

> Macht nur die Augen auf, alles ist schön





			
				Der Director für alles schrieb:
			
		

> Ihrer GmbH droht Insolvenz? Selbst in schwierigen Fällen bieten wir konkrete Lösungen an. Binnen 24 Stunden übernehmen bzw. vermitteln wir Ihr Unternehmen (GmbH/KG/AG) in gebotener notarieller Form. In diesem Zusammenhang wird der Geschäftsführer abberufen und entlastet. Durch ein neues Unternehmenskonzept ermöglichen wir einen Neuanfang.


Von Inkassoerlaubnisentzugsdrohung lese ich da nichts.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



holderio schrieb:


> gibt da sonen www.sf.tv/sf1/kassensturz, der is vol der derbe aufdecker was so skandale angeht.


Gruezi!
Da würde ich lieber mal den Tagesspiegel lesen 
(Obwohl der Herr P*B* vom SF dafür auch den richtigen _Blick_ hat)


----------



## holderio (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

sehr guter bericht danke

eine wahre bereicherung für alle in das recht verliebten personen..manchmal siegt die wahrheit. 

muss schon sagen auf so einen inkassobrief in meinem hauseigenen briefkasten freu ich mich schon irgendwie..zum glück is es noch so beim emailsmalltalk geblieben.

ich erhebe rechtsvorschlag.

bewundernswert wie tüchtig die dranbleiben..

/an oder @katzenjens danke für deine zweideutig ausformulierten hilfestellungen(( ich kans auch))


----------



## Margarethe (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bin auch von denen gelinkt worden ,habe ein Anschreiben vom Deutschen Inkassodienst erhalten mit der Forderung Innerhalb von 5Tagen 91,89€ zu
Überweisen.Hm,mein fehler war ich habe mit denen jetzt eine Ratenzahlung 
aus gehandelt .Leute könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich ad wieder RAUS komme:wall::wall:


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mein Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise lesen* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der *Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs)* weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Ist alles nicht so schlimm, wie es sich zunächst darstellt.


----------



## bernhard (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Ach ja,  h**p://zea-zentrale-europaeische-abrechnungsstelle.com ist bereits aktiv


Ich kann es gerade nicht aufrufen. Und das bei einem Zahlungsdienstleister ...


----------



## katzenjens (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

die lesen wahrscheinlich mit und haben erstmal verschämt den Kram gelöscht bis zur "feierlichen" Einweihung. Vielleicht haben wir durch die zu frühe Veröffentlichung den Kram gestört sodass erstmal flugs ne neue Firma gegründet werden muss. Sollte aber kein Problem darstellen, Ltd's und GmbHs gibts ja von der Stange. :sun: Aber inzwischen sollte es bei dem naivsten Menschen durchgedrungen sein, was von solchen Unternehmungen zu halten ist.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



bernhard schrieb:


> Ich kann es gerade nicht aufrufen. Und das bei einem Zahlungsdienstleister ...


Da wird wohl noch "gewerkelt", was das Zeug hält. Man muss sich ja im Netz die Texte zusammensuchen, dass man nicht alles von einem Konkurrenten abkupfert (wie z.B. bei der DIS), sondern alles "gleichmäßig auf mehrere Lieferanten verteilt". 


> *DIS:*
> http://w*w.deutsche-inkassostelle.de/?id=ablauf
> _"Telefoninkasso:
> 
> ...


----------



## katzenjens (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Öhm... sind das überhaupt Konkurrenten?! :scherzkeks:


----------



## bernhard (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

So ganz offen dürfte die Firmenkonstruktion aber nicht mehr sein. Wenn bereits zur Einzahlung auf ein Firmenkonto aufgefordert wird, sollte die Legitimationsprüfung bereits erfolgt sein.

Damit könnte man schon mal den Verantwortlichen bekannt geben, damit die Einzahler auch wissen, wer ihr schönes Geld bekommt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hat die Bank auch den Gesellschafter- (bzw. Limited-)Vertrag vorliegen? Meines Wissens genügt der Registerauszug, die Legitimation des "Geschäftsführers" sowie der evtl. Kontobevollmächtigten zur Kontoeinrichtung. Und aus dem Registerauszug geht wohl nur der Name des  "Geschäftsführers" (  ) hervor.


----------



## biene-maja (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

naja ich bin halt auch drauf reingefallen, habe direkt widersprochen naja...dann 1-2 mahnungen per mail...dann fast 2 monate nix und gerade eben post bekommen..wie die andern auch von dem inkassounternehmen aus eschborn...
allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass jeder einen anderen betrag zahlen muss...die meisten 92,xx aber hier ist auch schon 88,xx gefallen...die cent beträge ändern sich beliebig..aber wie kann das sein? klar ist ebtrug, frag mich gerade nur warum jeder was anderes zahlen sollte:-D


----------



## wusa (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hi ,
hab heut auch post bekommen und mich gewundert!!!Da ich mich irgendwann im oktober wohl regestierrt hab,und seitdem garnicht mehr auf de seite wa geschweigedenn drann zu denken- ich hab da wohl igendwie die 14 tägige wiederufsfrist nicht eingehalten! muss an meinem spamordner liegen!!! muss ich da irgendwas berücksichtigen???


----------



## katzenjens (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@wusa:
Bitte die Links in der Signatur klicken und lesen oder hören. Dann sollte das weitere Vorgehen klar sein. Bitte arbeite auch an Deinem Schreibstil.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## wusa (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



katzenjens schrieb:


> @wusa:
> Bitte die Links in der Signatur klicken und lesen oder hören. Dann sollte das weitere Vorgehen klar sein. Bitte arbeite auch an Deinem Schreibstil.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Jens



Sorry hab wohl zu schnell geschrieben!!!

:wall:

Ich hab schon gelesen und gehört. Nur leider nichts gefunden was die 14 tage betrifft! Aber nicht reagieren und abwarten ist denke ich das Richtige


----------



## MagicLady (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

bekam ich heute auch und versuchte da anzurufen. Null Erfolg, alle im Gespräch.
Hab denen nun ne Mail geschrieben und am Montag nen Termin beim Anwalt!
soll 92,50 € zahlen.

Ich folge auch nicht den Angaben auf deren Schreiben auf der Rückseite, wer weiß, was dann passiert


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



MagicLady schrieb:


> Ich folge auch nicht den Angaben auf deren Schreiben auf der Rückseite, wer weiß, was dann passiert


...es zeigt den Machern, dass die Post angekommen ist und es somit keine fiktive sondern eine reelle Empfangsanschrift ist.

Wenn man den Angaben auf der Rückseite der Mahnung folgt, kommt man in den Kundenbereich (DIS bezeichnet das als Schuldnerbereich). Dort stehen alle relevanten Daten, die angeblich Vertragsgrundlage sein sollen. Woher die Daten tatsächlich stammen, wird nicht dargestellt und auch keine Verbindungsdaten. Außerdem wird dort Ratenzahlung angeboten und ein Überweisungsträger sowie die Möglichkeit zur Kündigung, natürlich nach der angeblich vereinbarten Laufzeit. Außerdem schmeißt man dort nur so mit §§ um sich, die man allerdings auch alle im BGB nachlesen kann.

Wem das alles nicht imponiert, der hat gute Karten auch bei so viel Aufwand von Anbieter/Inkassoseite nicht zahlen zu müssen. Der Tenor geht generell zur Empfehlung: "Ignorieren". Ob das ein Betroffener aushält, muss er mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## DarkCrimson (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich verfolge schon seit dem ersten Post, die scheinbar endlose Geschichte von Nachbarschaft24.com und langsam gehen die Leute mir echt auf die Nerven. 
Ein Glück gibt es euch die einen mit guten Rat zur Seite stehen.


----------



## katzenjens (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,
es kommt noch schlimmer.  Da ich die Videos gemacht habe, werde ich nicht nur aus diesem Forum mit Anfragen zur Rechtsberatung überhäuft. Heute allein habe ich rekordverdächtige 50 Anfragen erhalten :cry:. Alle fragen nach Dingen, welche allesamt in den Videos und den Links enthalten sind. Und die Hälfte der Fragenden ist nichtmal volljährig. Lesen, nachdenken und verstehen ist für viele zu aufwendig. :wall:

Meine Freundin lästert schon: _Selbst schuld wenn Du ein Menschenfreund bist_.

Also, die Bitte an alle Betroffenen bevor ein Beitrag verfasst wird: Lesen, hören und verstehen. 99,9% aller Fragen erübrigt sich dann. Rechtsberatung darf nicht in Foren gegeben werden. Auch per PN ist es nicht möglich. Wem die Hinweise hier nicht reichen, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale, kostet nicht viel.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## godofglow (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo.

Habe heute auch einen Brief vom Inkasso :-?
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall der Allgemeinheit anschließen und erst mal nichts machen. Habe auch viel gelesen und auch tolle Beiträge gefunden.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Ich werd es jetzt einfach mal aussitzen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Man muss sich ja im Netz die Texte zusammensuchen, dass ...


Nette Idee, so zu suchen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Nette Idee, so zu suchen.


Ob die unfreiwilligen "Textlieferanten" von der Klauorgie wissen???


----------



## Ghost (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich hab da mal ne frage!!

Und zwar wie lange die wohl versuche einen weichzukochen um an deren "angeblichen gebüren" zu kommen??

Ich hab zwar hier schon geschaut aber nicts gefunden was die dauer deren inkassoschreiben oder ähnlichen ca. andauern lässt!

Oder hab ich da irgendwo nicht aufgepasst und übersehen??

Mfg
Ghost


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ghost schrieb:


> Und zwar wie lange die wohl versuche einen weichzukochen um an deren "angeblichen gebüren" zu kommen??



Es gibt keine  Standardwerte oder Regeln, könnte auch so ausssehen


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es wird wahrscheinlich noch folgendes kommen:
> 
> Die letzte Mahnung
> Die allerletzte Mahnung
> ...


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ghost schrieb:


> Und zwar wie lange die wohl versuche einen weichzukochen um an deren "angeblichen gebüren" zu kommen??


Weichkochen können die nur die, die die schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben unsachgemäß verstehen.


----------



## Ghost (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ok danke!

Hätte ja sein können das es da schon erfahrungen gab wie lange dioe einen damit aufen sänkel gehen!


----------



## Celtan27 (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Rickwave schrieb:


> bei mir ist es die gleich adresse !!!


Bei mir ist es anders gewesen. Ich habe eine Kündigung per e mail geschickt. Diese wurde mir dann bestättigt. Kurz darauf kam jedoch die Rechnung. Der habe ich wiedersprochen auf Grund der Kündigung. Wieder bekam ich eine entschuldigung und sollte die Rechnung als gegenstandslos betrachten. Die habe ich 2 mal bekommen. Nachdem ich dann über 2 Monate nichts mehr gehört habe, habe ich diese e mails als erledigt gesehen und gelöscht. Keine beweise mehr. Nun habe ich Post von der Deutschen-Inkassostelle GmbH. Mergenthaleralee 79-81. Sollte man da vielleicht selber Rechtliche schritte einleiten.?


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ghost schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können das es da schon erfahrungen gab wie lange dioe einen damit aufen sänkel gehen!


Die kollektive Erfahrung hier läuft seit dem 9.10. letzten Jahres. Also etwa viereinhalb Monate.

Hochgerechnet mit den 300.000 Lesern des Hauptthreads zum Thema sind das deutlich über 100.000 Jahre Erfahrung.

Und keiner weiß, wie lange das noch geht ...


----------



## Sandra7777 (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Celtan27 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es anders gewesen. Ich habe eine Kündigung per e mail geschickt. Diese wurde mir dann bestättigt. Kurz darauf kam jedoch die Rechnung. Der habe ich wiedersprochen auf Grund der Kündigung. Wieder bekam ich eine entschuldigung und sollte die Rechnung als gegenstandslos betrachten. Die habe ich 2 mal bekommen. Nachdem ich dann über 2 Monate nichts mehr gehört habe, habe ich diese e mails als erledigt gesehen und gelöscht. Keine beweise mehr. Nun habe ich Post von der Deutschen-Inkassostelle GmbH. Mergenthaleralee 79-81. Sollte man da vielleicht selber Rechtliche schritte einleiten.?



Hallo,

ich habe heute auch so einen Brief bekommen, von dem gleichen Inkassodienst. 

Habe überlegt, ob ich damit zum Anwalt gehen soll, aber das kostet eben wieder Geld.

Was tun?

Lg Sandra und vielen Dank für eine Antwort


----------



## katzenjens (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Sandra,

was tun?
Hmmm.... Altpapier entsorgen vielleicht? 

Ansonsten, lies die Signatur und lehne Dich zurück.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Yvonne22 (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo i
ch habe heute auch dieses inkasso schreiben bekommen mit dem betrag 29... udn paar zerquetschte....
ich habe montag einen termin beim anwalt mals chauen was der sagt... aber bezahlen werd ich das nicht...

LG YVONNE


----------



## Celtan27 (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Yvonne22 schrieb:


> Hallo i
> ch habe heute auch dieses inkasso schreiben bekommen mit dem betrag 29... udn paar zerquetschte....
> ich habe montag einen termin beim anwalt mals chauen was der sagt... aber bezahlen werd ich das nicht...
> 
> LG YVONNE


Soweit ich weiß, soll es diese Inkasso firma garnicht geben. Man erreicht da niemanden. Die straße gibt es, aber die Firma nicht. Und keine seriöse Inkassostelle, hat eine 0180 Nr. so wie diese. Und komisch das die geforderten Beiträge so unterschiedlich sind. Normal zahlt doch jeder die gleichen anmelde gebühren, oder nicht?


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Erst mal in Ruhe lesen, dann erübrigt sich manche Spekulation


----------



## blinder renner (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo alle zusammen, erst mal ein lob für dieses seite. ebenso an die jenigen die sich soviel mühe geben die leute hier zuberühigen (danke Katzenjens) und natürlich den auch Danke.

mal kurz zu mir, ich bin bei affair24 in offene messer gelaufe. den verlauf brauch nicht mehr schreiben. bei ist der stand zweite Mahnung. das nächste ist dann ja wohl inkasso. dann mal los, wilkommen in meinen postfach.

ich habe hier aufmerksam alles mal gelesen und angeschaut. ihr habt recht es ist eigendlich alles beantwortet. es wurde hier ein beitrag geschrieben, dort stand er habe trotz falscher daten nach 3 monaten post nach hause bekommen. 

jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwundert. das würde ja bedeuten sein provider hat sein daten rausgerückt. das geht doch nur über eine richterliche anweisung, oder??? 
habe mal aus langerweile gegoogelt und die ip in meinen liebesbrief trifft auf den richtigen provider zu. auch wenn sie schon älter war. 

habt ihr darauf auch eine antwort? habe soweit nichts gelesen, gesehen oder gehört.

lg der neuling unter euch:cry:


----------



## katzenjens (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

dass vereinzelt doch mehr Adressdaten vorhanden sind als vermutet, liegt nicht daran, dass irgendein Provider den Nutzlosanbietern die Daten rausgerückt hat, sondern an etwas recht trivialen:

Die erste Kontaktaufnahme wurde mit fast 100% Sicherheit über Spam-Mails geschaffen. Die Datenbank der Nutzlosanbieter ist prall gefüllt mit kompletten Datensätzen (Mailadresse, echte Adresse inkl. Namen). Diese Datenbanken wurden mit Gewinnspielen, Gästebucheinträgen, und von dritten eingekauften Datensätzen gefüllt. Meine Freundin hat nie bei diesen Gewinnspielen mitgemacht, aber bei Versandhäusern eingekauft. Trotzdem bekommt sie täglich personalisierte Einladungen. Der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass hier Adressverkäufer den Datenschutz krass missachten oder sogar auf kriminelle Weise Datensätze beschafft werden.

Daher ist es umso wichtiger, keine unnötige Korrespondenz mit den Nutzlosanbietern zu pflegen. Jede Antwort bestätigt einen Datensatz, jeder Brief bestätigt die komplette Adresse. Und wenn man sich die AGBs bzw. Werbeverständniserklärung der Nutzlosanbieter durchliest, versteht man, wieso man danach von allen Seiten zugemüllt wird.

Oftmals bekommen Leute Mahnungen, welche definitiv nie auf der Seite waren. Da hats dann wohl mit dem Datenabgleich nicht so geklappt wie erwartet.

Um nochmal auf die Frage von blinder renner zurückzukommen:
Wenn Du die Anmeldung mit falschen Daten gefüllt hast aber Deine EMail-Adresse richtig ist, können die Dich trotzdem finden, wenn es in der Datenbank Deine EMail-Addi und Deine Adresse aus anderen Gründen gibt.

Das erklärt auch, wieso bei einigen die Anmeldefelder bereits ausgefüllt sind und bei anderen nicht. Es wird also nicht nur eine trickreiche Aboanmeldung gemacht sondern die Datenbank abgeglichen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## blinder renner (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo katzenjens, danke für die schnelle antwort. in meinen fall stimmt werder in den schreiben von unseren freunden, noch in adresse und name von der e-mail adresse. es stimmen die namen überein usw, ist aber frei erfunden. 

womit ich sagen will, wenn kommen sie nur direkt über die ip von meinen provider an die richtigen daten. und ob die soweit gehen? ich glaube nicht.

oder hast du schon mal was gehört, das sie so weit gegangen sind?

lg blinder renner


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



blinder renner schrieb:


> oder hast du schon mal was gehört, das sie so weit gegangen sind?


aus der Nutzlosbranche niemals 

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## katzenjens (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

um soweit zu gehen, müssten die Nutzlosanbieter erstmal Anzeige erstatten. Ein Provider gibt die Daten niemals direkt an Dritte weiter ausser der Staatsanwaltschaft. Und ein Nutzlosanbieter meidet die Staatsanwaltschaft wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Dein Provider ist sicherlich sauber. Die Daten sind wie von mir eben beschrieben entstanden oder durch andere, nicht weniger kriminelle Machenschaften. Trojaner und Viren räumen gerne mal ganze Adressbücher von ahnungslosen Internetnutzern ab. Und dann sind plötzlich komplett korrekte Daten in den Datenbanken... und dass nur, weil irgendwer aus dem Bekanntenkreis sich etwas eingefangen hat. Möglichkeiten, um an Datensätze zu kommen, gibt es viele. Der Spam-"Industrie" sei Dank :unzufrieden:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## blinder renner (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ganz ehrlich jungs, ihr seid spitze. ich schmeiß eine kiste bier auf den markt, prost.

schade ist nur das man solche netten nachbarn oder affairen, nicht mal am ar... bekommt. 

ah captain, wenn ich deine links anklicke, sehe ich nichts. waran liegt es?

lg blinder renner


----------



## catman_one (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo 
Ich habe auch ein Brief von einem Inkassobüro bekommen wegen nachbarschaft24 habe mich auch gleich mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt und denen gesagt das sie sich ein blatt papier nehmen sollen und sich das geld darauf malen können ich wollte die adresse haben mit tele nr. die dieses inkbüro. nicht hat der man war sehr nett und hat mir den rat gegeben diese firma anzuzeigen und dann dem büro die anzeige bestätigung dem inkb. zuzusenden das werde ich jedenfalls machen und ich rate jedem der auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen ist dieses auch zutun .

MfG. Unverzagt


----------



## katzenjens (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@catman_one
Bitte nicht solche "Tipps" verbreiten. Das ist so ziemlich das dümmste was man machen kann :wall:.

@blinder renner:
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Bang_bang (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe heute ne mail bekommen:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ...,
> auf unser erstes Inkassoschreiben vom 12.02.2008 haben Sie bis heute nicht reagiert! Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf den offenen Betrag in Höhe von 88.54 Euro sofort an uns zu bezahlen.
> Bitte überweisen Sie auf folgendes Konto: GLS Bank Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbHKontonummer: [......]
> BLZ: 43060967
> ...


Habe mich schon viel bei euch erkundigt,das ich auf solche Schreiben nicht reagieren soll.Aber es ist schon schlimm mit anzusehen mit was diese leuete alles versuchen um an ihr Geld zu kommen.aber ich werde nicht zahlen und auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten.

Oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## webwatcher (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



blinder renner schrieb:


> ah captain, wenn ich deine links anklicke, sehe ich nichts.


Sind korrigiert, Links waren nicht ganz vollständig


hier nochmal 
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## jupp11 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bang_bang schrieb:


> . und auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten.



Bis zu deiner  Rente wird er nicht eintreffen und  danach auch nicht


----------



## webwatcher (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



katzenjens schrieb:


> @catman_one
> Bitte nicht solche "Tipps" verbreiten. Das ist so ziemlich das dümmste was man machen kann :wall:.



so ist es


----------



## blinder renner (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

danke, jetzt konnte ich sie öffnen. 

schade das es bisher keiner geschafft hat diese seiten und hintermänner mal öffendlich zumachen. würde gerne mal deren gesichter sehen, wenn sie auf einmal weltberühmt sind. viele hintermänner sind ja schon bekannt. da hatte schon viele leute drann gearbeitet. leider ist der kontakt zu den leuten nicht mehr möglich. der blog wurde geschlossen. so weiß man nicht wie es mit ermittlungen von anwälten, staatsanwalt ect weitergeht.

an alle hier noch mal danke und prost macht weiter so. 

lg blinder renner


----------



## katzenjens (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

die Drahtzieher im Hintergrund sind bekannt, dürfen hier allerdings nicht genannt werden. Solange nicht die Staatsanwaltschaft die "Bude ausräuchert" sind sie schlicht unschuldig im Sinne des Gesetzes. Die öffentliche Nennung von Ross und Reiter hätte Konsequenzen für die Veröffentlicher der Infos. Einerseits ist es auch gut so, weil ansonsten der Verunglimpfung von möglicherweise Unschuldigen Tür und Tor geöffnet würde. Andererseits muss man sich halt auf die Zunge beissen und tatenlos zusehen, wie die Gesellen sich ins Fäustchen reiben. Wir sind halt in Deutschland und nicht im Wilden Westen. Zivilrechtliche Ansprüche seitens der Betreiber sind etwas völlig anderes. Daher auch immer der Hinweis, den Drohungen der Anbieter kritisch zu begegnen.

Aber wenn man etwas gründlicher googelt, kann man doch einiges über die Herrschaften herausfinden. Nicht alle sind so korrekt wie die Betreiber hier. Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass die "offenherzigen" Seiten schnell zwangsgeschlossen werden und Verantwortliche sich mit den Anwälten der Nutzlosbranche auseinandersetzen "dürfen". Deshalb, weiter kommt man durch :stumm: . Aus diesem Grunde darf hier auch niemanden genau gesagt werden "tu dies, tu das" sondern muss immer um den heissen Brei herumgeredet werden. Das wird halt nicht gemacht um die Fragenden zu veräppeln sondern hat einen knallharten rechtlichen Grund, nämlich das Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Die Beratung im Einzelfall ist Anwälten und Verbraucherzentralen vorbehalten. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Alex87 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute, 

Also ich hatte mich auch bei Nachbarschaft24 angemeldet ohne zu wissen das es 
Kostenpflichtig ist. Als dann die Rechnung kam hatte ich zuerst nicht vor zu zahlen doch dann kamen weitetere Mails das ich Zahlen soll. Und so blöd wie ich WAR (ich hab drauss gelernt) hab ich es mit denen so ausgemacht dass ich gleich den ganzen Betrag für die 2 Jahre Zahle und eine Kündigung verschicke damit ich dann meine Ruhe hab. Also hab ich bezahlt und meine Kündigung per Einschreiben nach Dubai verschickt =( Und jetzt hab ich ein Brief von der Inkasso  bekommen das ich immer noch nicht bezahlt hab!

Wie soll ich vorgehen soll ich das einfach ignorieren oder antworten???
Kann ich mein Geld irgendwie zurückholen ???

P.S. Ich wünschte ich hätte zuerst hier nachgelesen dann hätte ich bestimmt nicht bezahlt. Naja man lernt ja draus :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## katzenjens (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

wenn Du den Betrag überwiesen hast, sind die Chancen schlecht. Du könntest höchstens nochmal bei Deiner Bank nachfragen. Möglicherweise wurde das Konto gesperrt, bevor die "Geschäftsleute" es abheben konnten. In diesem Fall wäre es eine klitzekleine Möglichkeit.

Tut mir leid. Aber wie Du nun auf die harte Tour erfahren durftest, niemals alles glauben was Nutzlosanbieter erzählen.

Dieses sollte ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an alle zahlungsbereiten Opfer sein.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sirtobi87 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

So. Jetzt war es gestern bei mir auch soweit. Das Schreiben der DIS lag zu Hause auf dem Küchentisch und meine Eltern waren ziemlich stinkig. Hab denen dann die Videos hier gezeigt und nun sind sie ruhig. *g*

Was mich nur wundert ist, dass der Betrag immer mehr wird.. Ich glaube die ersten Schreiben die hier gepostet wurden lagen bei 87,xx EUR angefangen. Die Forderungen die gegenüber meiner Person erhoben werden liegen schon bei 93,xx EUR. Schon komisch.

Aber immerhin bin ich nicht der erste, der dann einen Mahnbescheid bekommen WÜRDE! Sind ja einige vorher vor mir reingefallen!

Nochmals ein großes Danke an alle die mir und den anderen Leuten so viel Mut machen. Hätte ich das Forum nicht gefunden hätte ich wahrscheinlich gestern gezahlt :-( In diesem Sinn: DANKE


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



sirtobi87 schrieb:


> Aber immerhin bin ich nicht der erste, der dann einen Mahnbescheid bekommen WÜRDE!


Bisher hat noch nie einer  aus der Wüste  gerichtliche Mahnbescheide verschicken lassen. 

Wir wären echt gespannt, ob es einer der Beduinen wagen würde, seinen deutschen Wohnsitz
 preiszugeben (und bei welchem Amtsgericht) 
Das müßten die Briefkastenbewohner  nämlich und dann könnte man endlich gegen sie vorgehen 
( das Brikett hätten sie sich selbst ins Auge geworfen) 

Hier zum Nachlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

Man beachte, seit wann es den Infothread hier gib: *2003* , solange (und schon früher)
 wird damit gedroht...


----------



## Alex87 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab mich im November bei Nachbarschaft24 angemeldet ohne zu wissen das es was kostet. Danach bekam ich nach 14 Tagen eine Rechnunge zuerst ignorierte ich sie doch dann kamen weitere Zahlungsuaufforderungen. Und so blöd wie ich war hab ich dann auch noch mit denen vereinbart das ich den ganzen Betrag für die 2 Jahre auf einmal Zahle und eine Kündigung per Post schicke damit ich dann meine Ruhe hab. Also hab ich das Geld überwiesen und 
den Brief per Einschreiben nach Dubai verschickt. Und jetzt hab ich eine E-mail bekommen das sie keine Zahlungseingang feststellen konnten und darauf folgte noch ein Brief von der der Deutschenk Inkassostelle in der ich zum Zahlen aufgefordert werde. 

Wenn ich zuerst das alles hier im Internet gelesen hätte dann hätte ich nichts bezahlt man war ich blöd!!! :wall::wall::wall: Das pssiert mir aber nicht ein zweites mal!!!:wall::wall:

Was soll ich jetzt tun?
Soll ich den Brief der Inkasso ignorieren oder antworten?
Kann ich das Geld irgendwie wieder zurück holen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hilfreiche antworten geben.

Gruß ALex


----------



## webwatcher (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Antwort steht hier schon, in der alles gesagt ist, was es dazu zu sagen gibt

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=223286#post223286

Niemals im WWW sich anmelden, wenn die Seite und  Seitenbetreiber nicht (positiv) bekannt sind. 
In jedem Fall vorher Googeln. ( Auch wenn nichts  zu finden ist, sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein)


----------



## Pfadfinder (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Alex87
hier darf Dir keiner für 'Deinen' Fall eine Rechtsberatung zukommen lassen.
Katzenjens hat Dir doch schon geantwortet und wenn Du seinen Links folgst und Text und Videos zu Gemüte führst dürfte doch alles klar sein.



Alex87 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ........
> Und so blöd wie ich WAR (ich hab drauss gelernt) hab ich es mit denen so ausgemacht dass ich gleich den ganzen Betrag für die 2 Jahre Zahle und eine Kündigung verschicke damit ich dann meine Ruhe hab. .......
> ......Kann ich mein Geld irgendwie zurückholen ???


Ich weiß nicht was Du mit denen vereinbart hast, wann Du bezahlt hast und auf welche Bank.
Neben dem Rat von Katzenjens bei der Bank nachzufragen, vielleicht eine weitere klitzeklitzekleine Möglichkeit, falls Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung oder einen Rechtsanwalt in der Verwandschaft hast. Der könnte prüfen, ob sich eine Anfechtung lohnt und ob es eine Möglichkeit hierfür (Rückgewinnungshilfeverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft München I)
https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/eban...35635&globalsearch_searchlist.destHistoryId=1
gibt.
Wie realistisch es ist einen Titel oder vollstreckbares Urteil gegen 'die' zu erlangen, kann jeder  selbst abschätzten.
Deshalb verstecken die sich ja auch hinter Briefkästen und Dünen.


----------



## sirtobi87 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@alex: Ich glaube an deiner Stelle würde ich meinen Rechtsanwalt einschalten. Vielleicht kannste so noch was reißen.


----------



## Kleene (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich hab jetzt schon ne Mahnung von der Inkassostelle bekommen.
Das stand drin:



> Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,
> 
> auf unser erstes Inkassoschreiben vom 12.02.2008 haben Sie bis heute nicht reagiert! Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf den offenen Betrag in Höhe von 88.51 Euro sofort an uns zu bezahlen.
> Bitte überweisen Sie auf folgendes Konto:
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kleene schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon ne Mahnung von der Inkassostelle bekommen.
> Das stand drin:


Und was unterscheidet die von all den andern Müllschreiben, die hier bisher gepostet wurden?


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kleene schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon ne Mahnung von der Inkassostelle bekommen.


Ich nehme an, du weisst, was zu tun ist 
Und ich nehme an, du weisst auch, was du von den ausgesprochenen Drohungen zu halten hast


----------



## Kleene (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, du weisst, was zu tun ist
> Und ich nehme an, du weisst auch, was du von den ausgesprochenen Drohungen zu halten hast




Ähm ich würde sagen ignorieren, wie den ganzen Rest auch.. Oder??


----------



## jupp11 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kleene schrieb:


> Ähm ich würde sagen ignorieren, wie den ganzen Rest auch.. Oder??


mußt du selber  entscheiden, sonst wäre es verbotene Rechtsberatung 

Es sollte aber nun wirklich nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## bailis (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe heute eine Anzeige bei der Polizei, zwecks Internetberuges von nachbarschaft24 gemacht. Ich kann euch nur raten auch eine Anzeige zu machen, nur so kann man dagegen ankommen.

Umso mehr eine Anzeige machen, umso schneller kann dennen das Handwerk gelegt werden.

Wer hat einen Screenshot von der Startseite, welche im letztn Jahr online war, auf welcher noch keine AGB's und zahlungsinfos zusehen sind?

Lg Baiils


----------



## jupp11 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



bailis schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine Anzeige bei der Polizei, zwecks Internetberuges von nachbarschaft24 gemacht.


Und gegen wen? Was ist denn Internetbetrug? Nenn mir doch mal den zuständigen Paragraphen. 

Wüstenbriefkästen  lassen sich übrigens  nur schwer  verklagen.


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2008)

bailis schrieb:


> Umso mehr eine Anzeige machen, umso schneller kann dennen das Handwerk gelegt werden.


Dummfug!

Um so mehr Anzeige erstatten, um so weniger Zeit haben die Beamten sich den wirklich wichtigen Dingen zu widmen. Polizeireviere und Staatsanwaltschaften werden derzeit derart mit diesem Zeug zugemüllt, dass dabei die wahren Hintergründe der Abzockerei ins Abseits geraten und gar nicht erst beachtet werden. Dabei gibt es sehr wohl Ansatzpunkte, doch die werden ob der massiven Anzeigenerstattung längst im Keim erdrückt.

Außerdem, hast du "bailis" deinen Rechner zur Auswertung zur Verfügung gestellt? Wenn nicht, dann schäm dich was!


----------



## dvill (1 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Reducal schrieb:


> Polizeireviere und Staatsanwaltschaften werden derzeit derart mit diesem Zeug zugemüllt, dass dabei die wahren Hintergründe der Abzockerei ins Abseits geraten


Warum das?

Gerade dann, wenn bei diesen Beamten die Ausmaße des Beutezuges bekannt wird, sollten sich Handlungsmöglichkeiten ergeben.

Bisher hat nur das Amtsgericht Lübeck das ihm Mögliche getan und wenigstens öffentlich vor dem Treiben dieser Bande gewarnt.

Möglich wäre für die Polizei eine Information an die Banken, wie die Geldsammelei der Beutebeduinen organisiert ist. Hierzu werden permanent kurzzeitig frische Bankkonten benötigt. Allein das müsste auffallen, wenn bestimmte Firmen oder Personen gehäuft kurzfristig Konten aufmachen, große Summen in kleinen Beträgen inkassieren und zugleich massenhaft Beschwerden bei der Bank eintreffen, bis sie das Konto zumacht.

Warum denkt niemand über den Weg des Geldes nach? Die Behörden können dem Weg des Geldes folgen, wenn sie es denn wollten.

Warum behält ein Inkassobüro die Erlaubnis, wenn ein Amtsgericht öffentlich vor ihm warnt? Man kann es nicht verstehen.


----------



## beerchen (1 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo zusammen! 

Habe heute kein Inkassoschreiben bekommen, sondern die Rechung per e-Mail ^^
Da ich sowas schoneinmal mitgemacht habe, habe ich die Seit gleich mal gegoogled und siehe da, ein Haufen Leute haben geschrieben das man daraf nicht reagieren soll. (was ich auch nicht mache) Natürlich bis auf das, dass man schrieben soll das man den Betrag nicht zahlt weil er zu unübersichtlich war... 

Jedenfalls bin ich heute nocheinmal auf die Seite um zu schauen ob der Betrag in den ABG gut ersichbar ist oder auf der Seite. Und wenn man nun über Google auf die Seite gelangt sind die 9 Euro montalich fett gedruckt und gut erkennbar. Habe auch das video von Katzenjens gesehen und bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, wie gut oder ob der Preis bei dem Link der in der e-mail stand erkennbar war. 

Jedenfalls habe ich überall nach der e-mail adresse von der seite gesucht um ihnen zu schreiben, habe aber nichts gefunden... (auf die adresse von der die rechnung kam kann man nicht antworten steht da) und jedenfalls habe ich mich dann eigeloggt um an die konakt daten zu kommmen (vorher geht das nicht.. wie lächerlich) und jetzt schreibe ich gerade eine nachricht: 



> Hallo nachbarschaft24,
> 
> also ihr seid doch eine unverschämte Bande!
> 
> ...



kann ich das so abschicken?

LG und dankeschön


----------



## dvill (1 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es bleibt für mich rätselhaft, welcher Reiz darin besteht, Leuten, die schwachsinnige Drohschreiben versenden, hinterherrennen zu wollen.

Hier ist die die Warnung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein vor dieser Bande mit einem Beispiel für die Drohschreiben.


----------



## beerchen (1 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Es bleibt für mich rätselhaft, welcher Reiz darin besteht, Leuten, die schwachsinnige Drohschreiben versenden, hinterherrennen zu wollen.
> 
> Hier ist die die Warnung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein vor dieser Bande mit einem Beispiel für die Drohschreiben.


aber man muss bzw. sollte doch nach dem erhalt der rechnung schreiben, dass man es nicht zahlen wird, oder?


----------



## jupp11 (1 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



beerchen schrieb:


> aber man muss bzw. sollte doch nach dem erhalt der rechnung schreiben, dass man es nicht zahlen wird, oder?


Und was passiert, wenn es jemand nicht tut?   Kommen die Beduinen auf Kamelen angeritten? 

Hört doch endlich auf, diesen Laden mit den Maßstäben regulären Internethandels zu messen.


----------



## beerchen (1 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

*lach* ok
verstanden ^^

danke


----------



## KatzenHai (1 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich warte auch immer noch darauf, dass mir jemand die Gesetzesstelle nennt, nach der ich mich außergerichtlich gegen vollkommen unberechtigte Forderungen aktiv wehren muss. Ich warte ...


----------



## Der PhoeniX (1 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

is doch latte was ihr denen schreibt!dem mailbot is das völlig egal!passiert ja eh nix!so oder so!


----------



## 1pbubi (1 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



SleepLexGirl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vorige woche einen brief von der inkassostelle bekommen und da steht folgendes drin.
> 
> 
> ...


ja, auf der inkassoseite gibt es eine antwortseite ! ich habe auch so eine rechnung erhalten und denen geantwortet das ich mich bei nachbarschaft 24 nicht angemeldet habe, sondern nur kurz auf suche war, von denen keine anmeldebestätigung erhalten habe , somit nicht angemeldet bin und auch somit kein zahlungsgrund besteht, bis jetzt haben die mich in ruhe gelassen ,trotzdem die 5 tagesfrist schon lange vorbei ist, na mal abwarten , bin jedenfalls etwas ruhiger!!!!    gruß 1pbubi


----------



## Zahnfee1988 (2 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

huhu 
habe mittlerweile auch so nen netten brief bekommen
war aber persönlich nich da sondern meine mutter hat mich angerufen....
nja ich hab ihr die sache erklärt und gesagt "ab damit in den schredderer!"
 macht das selbe....!


----------



## 1pbubi (2 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



TheGirlNextDoor schrieb:


> Hallo...
> _fullquote gekürzt _


gab es denn bei Dir eine Bestätigungsmail, bei mir gab es die nicht!!! Somit kein Vertrag und auch keine Zahlung an die Betr......!!!!!
Gruß 1pbubi


----------



## delux (3 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hey an alle..bin ma neu hier und hab diese Seite in google gefunden^^

also ich habe heute E-Mail bekommen von DIS mit so einem Inhalt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ........,
> 
> auf unser erstes Inkassoschreiben vom 12.02.2008 haben Sie bis heute nicht reagiert!
> 
> ...


dann noch ein PDF-Dokument mit Preislisten:
Teil 1: http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=PhTDJdHI.jpg
Teil 2: http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=0sCkd5f2.jpg
Teil 3: http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=ft3GjDb.jpg


Kann mir eine was ich weitermachen soll? Hat schon mal jemand sowas bekommen oder gesehen? Irgendwie nervt das schon

I need help:roll:

_Diverse Daten editiert und Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## KatzenHai (3 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



delux schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervt das schon


... wie so vieles in diesen Tagen ...

Mein Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise lesen* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der *Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs)* weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Ist alles nicht so schlimm, wie es sich zunächst darstellt.


----------



## miko71 (3 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

habe  jetzt auch einen brief von der deutschen inkassostelle  bekommen soll 92,49 euro bezahlen ,werde das mit sicherheit nicht bezahlen
zusammen stehen wir das durch


----------



## Jane1506 (3 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hi,
erstmal "neues ausm gericht"
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104019

dann: heut kam ne mail vom inkassobüro -hihihi- ich hätt auf deren schreiben nicht reagiert und das sei die letzte warnung, die 88,55€zu bezahlen.
ob ich sie darauf hinweisen sollte, dass sie im letzten schreiben (auf das ich by the way reagiert hab) 89,51€gefortert haben? hihihi...ich lach mich weg! 

Grüße
Jane


----------



## Zahnfee1988 (3 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

*seufz* Katzenhai ich versteh dich gut.
Durfte meiner Familie die Sache auch erstmal erklären.
Glauben, dass da nix weiter passiert, tun sie es jedoch nicht, auch wenn ich ihnen hier die Tipps gezeigt habe.
Total genervt habe ich nun grade einen Widerspruch gegen dieses Inkassobriefchen getipselt damit meine Mutter zufrieden ist.
Grund: heute stand in der thüringer allgemeinen ein ähnlicher Fall, in der eine 81Jahre alte Dame Mahnungen bekommen hat von einem Lebensprognosetest via Internet, obwohl sie nicht mal einen Pc hat, geschweige den Internet.
Nun ja, und da stand halt drin, dass man Mahnungen von Inkassofirmen doch besser widersprechen sollte um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
Ach übrigens, die zweite Mahnung wegen Inkasso wird mich nicht erreichen, da ich die Emailadresse mit der ich mich dort "anmeldete" gelöscht hab


----------



## 1pbubi (3 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Zahnfee1988 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


emailadresse löschen hab ich auch getan, aber die haben mir nach hause geschrieben, aber widerspruch einlegen ist gut und nicht zahlen noch besser, die wollen nur angst verbreiten !!!!  :sun:   gruß 1pbubi


----------



## MagicLady (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Seit gestern kümmert sich mein Anwalt darum


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



MagicLady schrieb:


> Seit gestern kümmert sich mein Anwalt darum


Der wird das Rad auch nicht neu erfinden und du schmeißt gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher. Schade eigentlich!


----------



## MagicLady (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

kostet mich nix 

zudem habe ich ihm grad mal die Seite des Bundesministeriums für Justiz zukommen lassen


----------



## sirtobi87 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> dann noch ein PDF-Dokument mit Preislisten:
> Teil 1: http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=PhTDJdHI.jpg
> Teil 2: http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=0sCkd5f2.jpg
> Teil 3: http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=ft3GjDb.jpg



Ist echt der Wahnsinn, dass die dir schon die möglichen Gerichtskosten aufführen. Klasse. Echt nett von denen  Nur leider werden wir alle die nicht tragen. Schließlich wird es nie dazu kommen.


----------



## timkes (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi mir ist genau das selbe passiert.
LEIDER war ich so DUMM zu bezahlen.:wall:
Tja schön doof. Meine Frage ist nun: Kann ich das Geld vom Inkassobüro zurückfordern????Oder ist das Geld futsch?


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



timkes schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun: Kann ich das Geld vom Inkassobüro zurückfordern????Oder ist das Geld futsch?


Leider letzteres! 

Solltest du jedoch eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbehalt unterhalten, die derartige Risiken abdeckt, könntest du ja einen Anwalt diesbezüglich konsultieren.


----------



## timkes (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke
Hab aber noch ne frage: ist es möglich beim Inkassobüro anzurufen und zu fragen, ob Sie das Geld zurücküberweisen? (wahrscheinlich ist die wahrscheinlichkeit aus nem 80. Stock zu springen und zu überleben höher!)


----------



## Ghost (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



timkes schrieb:


> Tja schön doof. Meine Frage ist nun: Kann ich das Geld vom Inkassobüro zurückfordern????Oder ist das Geld futsch?



Ich hab davon zwar so gut wie keine ahnung aber ich denk mal die werden das Geld nich mehr rausrücken!

Wenn ich mich irre korregiert mich bitte!


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



timkes schrieb:


> Hab aber noch ne frage: ist es möglich beim Inkassobüro anzurufen und zu fragen, ob Sie das Geld zurücküberweisen? (wahrscheinlich ist die wahrscheinlichkeit aus nem 80. Stock zu springen und zu überleben höher!)


In diesem Fall hast du das richtig erkannt! 

Kommt aber durchaus auf das "Inkassobüro" an. Mir sind auch Inkassounternehmen bekannt, die in der Vergangenheit mal zurückzahlten. Die waren aber von der seriösen Sorte.  

Bei dem betreffenden sehe ich jedoch keine Chance!


----------



## blowfish (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Zahnfee1988 schrieb:


> Grund: heute stand in der thüringer allgemeinen ein ähnlicher Fall, in der eine 81Jahre alte Dame Mahnungen bekommen hat von einem Lebensprognosetest via Internet, obwohl sie nicht mal einen Pc hat, geschweige den Internet.



Und dann frage ich mich, wie die 81Jährige ihre Mail lesen konnte, wenn sie gar keinen PC hat Nun ja die Zeitungen wissen auch nicht mehr was sie schreiben sollen. :wall: :tach:
Und mal noch eins: Beachtlich schon wieder 14 Seiten in diesem Müllsammelfred :gruebel: Nur gut, dass das im (Allgemeinen) gehalten wird und sich vorher jeder anmelden muss.


----------



## bernhard (4 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



blowfish schrieb:


> Und dann frage ich mich, wie die 81Jährige ihre Mail lesen konnte, wenn sie gar keinen PC hat


Wo steht das, dass sie Mails gelesen hat? Die Drohschreiben kamen per Post.


----------



## blowfish (5 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



bernhard schrieb:


> Wo steht das, dass sie Mails gelesen hat? Die Drohschreiben kamen per Post.



Also ich weis ja nicht, ob das geschriebene * via Internet *:lupe: bei der alten Dame der Briefkasten ist.


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

thueringer-allgemeine


> Doch die Rentnerin hat keinen Blick dafür. Sie sitzt am Esstisch und blickt auf einen *Stapel Briefe.* 293 Euro soll sie zahlen, schreibt die Internet Service AG. Bei ihr soll I. S.  sich angeblich eine Lebensprognose für 59 Euro erstellt lassen haben.
> ...
> Die erste Rechnung traf im Mai vorigen Jahres in Holzhausen ein. I.  S. hat sie weggeschmissen. "Ich habe weder einen Computer noch einen Internetanschluss",
> ...
> Bis Dezember 2007 war Ruhe. Da kam ein neuer* Brief.*


weitere Debatten erübrigen sich damit


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



			
				TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> thueringer-allgemeine





> Und die Inkassostelle setzt die Forderung durch. Geschäftsführer U. P. ist im Urlaub und nicht zu sprechen. Prokurist R. M. erklärt, *dass man selbstverständlich die Richtigkeit der Außenstände prüfe*.


Seit wann ist es die Aufgabe eines Inkassounternehmen, die Richtigkeit einer Forderung zu prüfen? Schon allein wegen dieser Aussage sollte man der DIS die Inkassoerlaubnis von mir aus entziehen. Außerdem, wenn einer ein Gewerbe treibt, so wird seine Zuverlässigkeit für das Betreiben eines Gewerbes von der Erlaubnis erteilenden Behörde vorausgesetzt - sowas gibt es auch bei Inkassounternehmen!

Ein riesen Kaspertheater ist das, von den unlauteren Machenschaften der Beteiligten ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## Gluecksbengel (5 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kaiboo1988 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


du mußt ein einschreiben mit rückschein hinschicken und sie sollen beweisen, das du dich da registriert hast, und deine benutzderdaten verlangen..das können sie in der regel nicht.auch inkasso usw nicht dadurch verrückt machen.... erst wenn der mahnbescheid vom gericht kommt, dann aktiv werden...


----------



## Gluecksbengel (5 März 2008)

*nachbarschaft24*

hallo!!!! habe auch gestern ne zahlungserinnerung von meinem nachbarn24 bekommen..lach!!! sie wollen 59,00 euro...habe in einer zeitschrift gelesen, wie man sich gegen die wehren kann.man soll sich sofort schriflich per einschreiben mit rückschein bei denen melden.dann schreiben, das sie es beweisen sollen, das man sich dort angemeldet hat und die benutzerdaten verlangen..das können sie in der regel nicht..und damit drohen, sie anzuzeigen wegen arglistiger täuschung usw...auch bei inkasso usw ruhe bewahren..erst wenn ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt..sollte man aktiv sein..lach mich tot!!!


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft24*



Gluecksbengel schrieb:


> habe in einer zeitschrift gelesen, wie man sich gegen die wehren kann.man soll sich sofort schriflich per einschreiben mit rückschein bei denen melden.
> ..lach mich tot!!!


Einschreiben mit Rückschein an einen Kameltreiberbriefkasten in Dubai :scherzkeks: 
Das ist zum Totlachen.
 Alles andere ist zum Weinen. Man schreibt sich hier die Finger wund und 
der nächste fragt genau dasselbe :wall:


----------



## KatzenHai (5 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich warte auf den Ersten, der per Gerichtsvollzieher zustellen lässt. Ich kenne da ein paar Amtsträger, die würden gegen Kostenerstattung glatt dorthin fliegen und nen Brief übergeben und das nachher bezeugen ... :scherzkeks:
:wall:


----------



## Jane1506 (5 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

das wär aber mal richtig cool 
ich sponsor auch ne cam, damit er das blöde gesicht von dem briefkasten-leerer (oder wer auch sonst den wisch in empfang nimmt) knipsen kann


----------



## Felix1 (5 März 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft24*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Einschreiben mit Rückschein an einen Kameltreiberbriefkasten in Dubai :scherzkeks:
> Das ist zum Totlachen.
> Alles andere ist zum Weinen. Man schreibt sich hier die Finger wund und
> der nächste fragt genau dasselbe :wall:



Hier ist aber eher die Administration und Moderation gefragt

Felix


----------



## SEP (5 März 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft24*



Felix1 schrieb:


> Hier ist aber eher die Administration und Moderation gefragt


Nö.


----------



## Felix1 (5 März 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft24*



SEP schrieb:


> Nö.



Bei Sachen, die eigentlich gegessen sind, könnte ja mal ein Hinweis kommen.

Felix


----------



## sascha (5 März 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft24*



Felix1 schrieb:


> Bei Sachen, die eigentlich gegessen sind, könnte ja mal ein Hinweis kommen.
> 
> Felix



Zum hundertsten Mal oder zum tausendsten Mal? *gähn* Der Startbeitrag in diesem Thread heißt wörtlich:



> Müllpostsammelthread: Wer unbedingt meint, er müsse - wie schon 1352 Betroffene vor ihm - mitteilen, dass auch er eine Mahnung oder einen Inkassobrief in Sachen nachbarschaft24 bekommen hat, kann es hier tun. Beantwortet werden diese "Ich auch"-Beiträge hier in der Regel nicht.



Sprich: Hier werden nur die unnützen "Ich auch"-Postings gesammelt. Mehr nicht.


----------



## sirtobi87 (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

das ist ja klar  Nur wo bekomme ich denn Hilfe. Passiert hier denn was, wenn sich was Neues in Sachen NBS24 tut??

Der alte Thread ist ja mittlerweile leider geschlossen. Ich meine ich will ja nur über die weitere Vorgehensweisen der Wüstensöhne informiert bleiben? Gibts es dazu im alten Thread Updates??


----------



## webwatcher (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Felix1 schrieb:


> Hier ist aber eher die Administration und Moderation gefragt


----------



## webwatcher (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



sirtobi87 schrieb:


> Nur wo bekomme ich denn Hilfe.


hier


sirtobi87 schrieb:


> Ich meine ich will ja nur über die weitere Vorgehensweisen der Wüstensöhne informiert bleiben? Gibts es dazu im alten Thread Updates??


Nur wenn es  wirklich etwas Neues gibt. Wer meint, er habe was völlig Neues entdeckt, kann das 
ohne weiteres  hier posten. Je nachdem, ob wir das auch so sehen, wird der Hauptthread wieder 
geöffnet. Solange bleibt er zu. 
Ein andere Inkassoklitsche oder eine Treppenstufe weiter auf der Mahnpyramide wären z.B keine 
Gründe ihn zu öffnen.
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## Dieselpower (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Moin Moin,

ist euch schonmal aufgefallen ,dass nun auf der Startseite von Nachbarschaft24.net die Preise "deutlich" gemacht sind? 

Die Herren dieses Vereins wollen mir nun weiß machen , dass dies schon immer so war hm ...

mfg 
philipp


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Dieselpower schrieb:


> Die Herren dieses Vereins wollen mir nun weiß machen , dass dies schon immer so war hm ...


Sie müssen/sollen  es nicht dir weißmachen sondern   deutschen Gerichten. 
"Merkwürdigerweise"  trauen  sich die  Beduinen dazu nicht, sondern meiden sie  wie die Pest.


----------



## Noch ein Nick (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Jetzt sollen die 'Nachbarn' alle Hotel-Tester werden...für 89€ Erstgebühr + Jahresgebühr 45€...SUPER :-D:scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Noch ein Nick schrieb:


> Jetzt sollen die 'Nachbarn' alle Hotel-Tester werden...für 89€ Erstgebühr + Jahresgebühr 45€...SUPER :-D:scherzkeks:



Ob Nachbarn, ob Hoteltester - es bleibt alles in einem Fäustle.....  :-D

Aber Minister Seehofer verspricht Abhilfe:


> Seehofer warnt vor Kostenfallen im Netz
> 
> Berlin/Hannover (dpa) - Bundesverbraucherminister Horst Seehofer (CSU) will die Konsumenten vor überraschenden Kostenfallen im Internet bewahren. "Ich halte es für unverzichtbar, dem Verbraucher vor Abgabe einer bindenden Vertragserklärung im Internet die Kostenfolgen komprimiert und deutlich vor Augen zu führen", sagte Seehofer.


----------



## Tabbing (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Aber Minister Seehofer verspricht Abhilfe:


Oje. Politiker und Versprechen.   :roll:


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Tabbing schrieb:


> Oje. Politiker und Versprechen.   :roll:


Passt.
Die versprechen sich öfter mal...


----------



## technofreak (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Heiko schrieb:


> Passt.
> Die versprechen sich öfter mal...


Der "Verbrauchs"minister hat von Internetabzocke und ihrer Bekämpfung soviel Ahnung wie sein 
Amtskollege von On-Line  Durchsuchungen...


----------



## Bigfoot (6 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Dieselpower schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ... dass nun auf der Startseite von Nachbarschaft24.net die Preise "deutlich" gemacht sind?
> Die Herren dieses Vereins wollen mir nun weiß machen , dass dies schon immer so


Ich denke sogar, diese Startseite war wirklich schon immer so. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, daß sich jemand auf dieser Seite angemeldet hat, sondern auf einer, die er über einen sogenannten personalisierten Link erreicht hat.


----------



## sirtobi87 (7 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

So siehts aus  Hab übrigens auch Hotelpost bekommen. Da der Link aber schon wie ein Bestätigungslink aussah hab ich garnicht erst draufgeklickt, sondern den Quatsch sofort gelöscht!


----------



## Tesurino (7 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

wie alle anderen bin natürlich auch ich an diesem Mist gelangt.
Ich hab mir alles durchgelesen, ich hab kein Bock auf Ärger oder sonstiges.

Wie schon festegestellt wurde, steht nun dick und fett auf der Start-Homepage, dass es kostenpflichtig ist. Ich weiß, dass diese Seite vorher nicht so aussah.
Ich habe mich heute mit meinem Anwalt auseinander gesetzt, der das nun ein wenig prüfen möchte.

*Nun folgende wichtige Frage an Euch alle...*
Hat irgendjemand damals eine Kopie von der "alten" Homepage gemacht, oder hat die alten AGB´s kopiert oder sonstiges??
Ich hab zwar E-Mails aufbewahrt, aber auf soetwas kommt man ja nun nicht unbedingt, sich diesen Link zu kopieren...

Ich freu mich über Eure Antworten und Hoffe auf Eure Mithilfe...

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Tabbing (7 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es ist egal ob der Preis jetzt fett da steht oder nicht. Durch Parameter im Link kann man das Aussehen entsprechend ändern.

Schau Dir die Videos von Katzenjens an und beherzige das. Verrückt machen oder Angst haben, braucht man nicht. Durch (unberechtigte) Zahlungen an die Nutzlosbranche braucht man die ja schließlich nicht weiter finanzieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Tesurino schrieb:


> *Nun folgende wichtige Frage an Euch alle...*
> Hat irgendjemand damals eine Kopie von der "alten" Homepage gemacht, oder hat die alten AGB´s kopiert oder sonstiges??


Zum x-ten Mal, es ist nicht das Bier des Users darüber Beweis zu führen,  wie es damals ausah,
 sondern desjenigen der Forderungen stellt. 
(sollte der Anwalt auch wissen)  
Da die Herschaften eh nie  vor Gericht ziehen ( sie meiden das wie der Teufel das Weihwasser) 
ist das eh müßig darüber zu debattieren


----------



## shiwa.bln (9 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

_[quoting gelöscht]_
ich bin auch in die falle reingetappt und soll nun 54,00euro zahlen.nur gut das ich zeitung lese und daher weiß,das man rechnungen und drohungen mit gerichtlichem mahnverfahren einfach ignorieren soll.da die kosten versteckt angegeben sind,haben die vor gericht eh keine chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kux88 (9 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo,bin auch auf diese Seite reingefallen,habe nur angeklickt weil da stand "jemand sucht nach Dir"...
Habe nach der ersten Rechnung gleich widersrpuch per email eingelegt ,jetzt Mahungen u.s.w.Habe denen erklärt das ich mich wieder abmelden wollte vom Dienst aber ich kann das auf deren Page nirgends finden.Sie meinten ich müsst die Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft per einschreiben-Post senden ,irgendwo ind er Schweiz glaube ich.Die hören aber nicht auf die 53.- euro zu mahnen.
Soll ich noch weiter reagieren oder einfach ignorieren?
Danke gruss mel


----------



## jupp11 (9 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



kux88 schrieb:


> Soll ich noch weiter reagieren oder einfach ignorieren?


Die Frage wurde ( inclusive dem Hauptthread ) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498
sicher schon mehrere hundert Mal gestellt. Auch  hier dieselbe Antwort: 

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## Der PhoeniX (9 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

langsam aber sicher versteh ich die leute hier nicht mehr:wall:hundert mal werden hier und in dem anderen thread links gepostet,von admins,moderatoren und usern darauf hingewiesen das REIN GARNIX passieren wird und immer wieder kommt "was soll ich jetzt machen":scherzkeks:
also an alle die jetzt hier noch dämlich fragen

-IHR HABT NE MACKE!-

als ich den scheiss am schuh hatte,hab ich mir hier ein paar threads durchgelesen und niemand hat mir ein video vorgespielt,und ich wusste was zu tun ist!also denke ich das JEDER andere das auch weiss!langsam aber sicher überlege ich mir auch einen briefkasten in der wüste aufzustellen,is ja unglaublich wie dumm oder naiv die menschen in unserem staat geworden sind! sry für die etwas harte ausdrucksweise ,aber ich kann das gejammer nicht mehr ertragen!


----------



## physicus (9 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wäre nicht der erste angedachte Seitenwechsel. Dieser Thread diente zum Dampf ablassen. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51070

BITTE NICHT ERNST NEHMEN!!!


----------



## taner (9 März 2008)

*Nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich weiss bescheid über links, auch über youtube. Nun mein Fall ist da nicht drin.

Ich habe mich auf dieser Seite angemeldet, mit falschen Daten! Weil es ja dort stand "kostenlos" (und irgendwo stand noch 14 tage gratis). dann sollte ich die anmeldung bestätigen, habe ich nicht gemacht!. (anmeldung am 16.11.07) 
Als ich am 23.11.07 eine Mail erhielt, dass ich mein Profil vervollständige, habe ich am 24.11.07 ein Email geschrieben , dass ich den Account löschen würde und dass sie es mir bitte bestätigen. (kam keine Antwort)
am 30.1.08 erhielt ich wieder ein mail, wegen dass ich nachrichten habe, und habe auf ein Link geklickt, der direkt zu meinem Postfach verwies.

Da habe ich nun einiges angegeben(im Profil). Weil ich nicht wusste dass es kostenpflichtig ist, und ich ein Vertag mit denen habe.

Nun erhielt ich 5.3.08 noch ein Mail, Rechnung + Mahnung. Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet dass ich eine "Kündigung" geschrieben habe, aber darunter dies mal mein richitiger Name. Und diese Nachricht habe ich von meinem Nachbarschaft account gesendet, unter Hilfe, und da habe ich auch mein Account gelöscht, wo ich das Link dazu gesehen habe, allerdings gehts noch bis Ende des Vertrages.

Die reden von der IP Verfolgung.Ich weiss können sie da nichts mit anfangen. Aber jetzt haben sie noch mein richtiger Name, aber auch die Kündigung liegt im Postfach. was sie nicht beantwortet haben.

Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht, was passiert, ich wollte morgen zum Anwalt gehen, aus Angst dass es noch mehr Kosten auf mich zukommen.

Was meint ihr, ist das ein Zustimmung für den Vertrag, dass ich mich heute da angemeldet, darauf ein email geschickt und mein account gelöscht habe ? oder können sie damit auch nichts machen ? Was muss ich bloss jetzt machen ?

Freundliche Grüße
Taner


----------



## blowfish (10 März 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24*



taner schrieb:


> Nun mein Fall ist da nicht drin.



Und schon wieder einer der eine extra Beratung haben möchte, weil ja alles ganz, ganz anders ist.
Wann sehen die Leute das ein, dass ihre Sache keinen deut anders ist als der von zig Postern vor ihm und das es ratsamer ist, wenn man sich ruhig verhält.


----------



## Der PhoeniX (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@taner!bei dir is nix anders wie bei allen ausser das du vieleicht etwas mehr an deinem acount rumgefingert hast!und bei dir wird mit sicherheit auch nit mehr passieren wie bei allen anderen!gibt eigentlich nur zei möglichkeiten die mehr oder weniger sinnvoll sind.

1.du machst garnix!kümmer dich um die wichtigen dinge deines lebens!
2:du bezahlst und wirst mehr oder weniger glückliches mitglied der nb24 community!

 die wahl liegt bei dir!


----------



## physicus (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Der PhoeniX schrieb:


> 1.du machst garnix!kümmer dich um die wichtigen dinge deines lebens!
> 2:du bezahlst und wirst mehr oder weniger glückliches mitglied der nb24 community!



@ taner 
Nun ja, beim Lesen und Suchen in diesem Forum wirst Du darauf stoßen, dass es Menschen gegeben hat, die gezahlt haben, aber trotzdem Opfer von Inkassostalking geworden sind.

LG
P


----------



## Evil2k (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Moin zusammen,

mir gehts wohl wie den meisten hier...

Habe einem Schreiben der Deutschen Inkassostelle widersprochen direkt nachdem es eingetrudelt ist. Hier mal meine Mail + die Antwort:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> die Geschäftspraktiken der Firma netsolutions FZE sind mir durchaus
> bekannt. Ich habe mich NIE zu einem kostenpflichtigen Dienst der Seite
> nachbarschaft24 angemeldet. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich die
> ...


 



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX
> vielen Dank für Ihre Email.
> Der Vertrag wurde unter Anwendung von elektronischen Kommunikationsmitteln geschlossen. Das E-Commerce-Gesetz – ECG regelt die rechtlichen Aspekte des elektronischen Geschäfts- und Rechtsverkehrs [Bei Verträgen wie dem hier vorliegenden ist in der Regel der Inhaber der angegebenen E-Mail-Adresse der Empfänger und der Profiteur der elektronisch angebotenen Dienstleistung.]
> 
> ...


Mein Fazit: Ich werde nicht bezahlen und mich in der Schweiz tot stellen. Da ich sehr wohl über "solche" Webpages informiert bin, habe ich mir genau die AGBs angesehen und auch auf der Homepage selbst stand NICHTS dass es etwas kostet (und vor allem nicht insgesamt 200€ für die 2 Jahre). Hat jemand schon eine Strafanzeige ins Haus bekommen??

gruss

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Tabbing (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Evil2k schrieb:


> und auch auf der Homepage selbst stand NICHTS dass es etwas kostet (und vor allem nicht insgesamt 200€ für die 2 Jahre).


Auf der Startseite:



> _"Lerne nette Menschen kennen, melde dich jetzt an und teste unsere Community vierzehn Tage kostenlos. Danach fällt ein 9 Euro Monatsbeitrag an. Die Mitgliedsdauer ist auf zwei Jahre aus- gelegt."_



9 Euro x 24 Monate = 216 Euro (54 Euro im Halbjahr)

In den AGB:



> _"2.6 Für die Dienstleitung/den Service von nachbarschaft24 wird ein Betrag in Höhe von 9,00 Euro pro Monat erhoben. Der Betrag ist halbjährlich zahlbar und im Voraus zu entrichten."_
> 
> _"2.7 Der Vertrag für die Dienstleitung/den Service von nachbarschaft24 ist auf zwei Jahre begrenzt. Die Teilnehme verlängert sich im Anschluss automatisch um zwei weitere Jahre, wenn der Nutzende nicht fristgerecht, einen Monat vor Ablauf des Vertrages, schriftlich (per Brief) kündigt."_



Aber das soll nicht Dein Problem sein. Die schreiben als Antwort immer solchen Müll.



Evil2k schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine Strafanzeige ins Haus bekommen??


Wenn das schon geschehen wäre, gäbe es sicherlich längst einen neuen recht großen Thread, der zu 99% nur mit "Hilfe, bin angezeigt worden" vollgeschrieben wäre.


----------



## Gluecksbengel (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

so jungs, laß euch doch nicht in panik versetzen, diese [...] firma, wäre ein thema für die sendung BIZZ oder TV total...lach mich weg..aber auch die bildzeitung könnte doch mal werbung für nachbarschaft24 machen...vielleicht bekommen sie ja öffentlich einen besseren namen...lach!!!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. Im Wiederholungsfall gibt es eine Sperre auf Zeit oder auf Dauer. (bh)]_


----------



## Tabbing (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Gluecksbengel schrieb:


> diese [...]  firma, wäre ein thema für die sendung BIZZ


Gibts nimmer.



Gluecksbengel schrieb:


> diese [...]  firma, wäre ein thema für die sendung ... TV total


Die werden sich gerade mit so etwas beschäftigen. :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Gluecksbengel schrieb:


> diese [...] firma, wäre ein thema für die sendung BIZZ oder TV total...


Über was sollen die berichten? Wie in Dubai Briefkästen geleert werden? 


Evil2k schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Ich werde nicht bezahlen und mich in der Schweiz tot stellen.


Da die Schweiz sich zu den Staaten zählt, der  über eines der ältesten 
funktionierenden   Rechtsysteme   verfügt, sollte es wie in Deutschland keine 
Probleme außer Belästigungsverkehr geben.


----------



## delux (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich war vor paar Tagen in Verbraucherzentrale in meine Stadt.
Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass ich an diese Leute nichts bezahlen soll, da es kein Rechtliche Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und wenn es zu Gericht kommt, dann kann die "Firma" kein richtige von mir "unterschriebene" Vertrag vorzeigen
Das habe ich schon in der Schule gelernt..Die Willenserklärungen von beiden Seiten stimmen nicht überein, also kein Vertrag.
Wenn man wirklich in BGB nachschaut, dann sieht man gleich dass die "Nachbarschaft" keine Chancen hat.

*§ 119 Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums*

(1) Wer bei der Abgabe einer Willenserklärung über deren Inhalt im Irrtum war oder eine Erklärung dieses Inhalts überhaupt nicht abgeben wollte, kann die Erklärung anfechten, wenn anzunehmen ist, dass er sie bei Kenntnis der Sachlage und bei verständiger Würdigung des Falles nicht abgegeben haben würde. 

usw. § 126 Schriftform, § 126a Elektronische Form, § 127 Vereinbarte Form

Das alles fehlt:roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



delux schrieb:


> Das alles fehlt:roll:


Da fehlt etwas ganz entscheidendes, eine nachvollziehbare Adresse. Ein Briefkasten in Dubai wird
 ( genauso wie auch alle andern virtuellen Auslandsnutzlosanbieter ) nicht vor Gericht ziehen können  und wollen. 

Der grundsätzliche Irrtum, dem hier immer wieder Poster unterliegen, dass die Herschaften auf den
 Kamelen die ernsthafte Absicht hätten,  es juristisch durchzuziehen. 
Es wird  einzig und allein auf/mit  Unerfahrenheit und Angst spekuliert.

Die Verbraucherzentrale  hat zwar  dem ( theoretischen) Prinzip nach Recht, hier
 sieht  es aber in  der Praxis  viel einfacher aus.


----------



## binki (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

vor einer woche habe ich meine 1 mahnung bekommen von dem tollen nachbarschaft....
ich muss dazu sagen ich hab nie eine rechung bekommen und soll mich letztes jahr im oktober angemeldet haben.
mal davon abgesehen, ich hatte damal keine möglichkeit mich anzumelden und hab auch nix bestätgt bekommen. ist ja auch schon lang her, nicht war?

ich hab auch schon viel über den verein gelesen. also meine frage kommt nicht" was soll ich tun".
wies ich schon längst. einen widerspruch hab ich auch an die mail verfasst( absender der mahnung). ein guter rat kam, ich soll anzeige erstatten geben unbekannt. gut ich weis das man das nicht machen braucht, die sind die geschädigten.

was mich interessiert ist:
wie sollte eine mahnung mich einschüchtern in der steht sie hätten meine ip-adresse und interntadresse und die senden die an das inkaso?
und wo bleibt meine postanschrift fürs büro?:roll:

viele haben hier geschieben sie hätten eine mahnung bekommen. stand da auch nicht eure postanschrift drin?

und was mich interessiert:
geht dieser verein bis zur gerichtsmahnung?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



binki schrieb:


> und was mich interessiert:
> geht dieser verein bis zur gerichtsmahnung?


nein


----------



## Tabbing (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



binki schrieb:


> und was mich interessiert:
> geht dieser verein bis zur gerichtsmahnung?


Wie schon so oft geschrieben: Nein

Und es gibt keine "Gerichtsmahnung". Das nennt sich "Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid".


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



binki schrieb:


> geht dieser verein bis zur gerichtsmahnung?


Um das durchzuziehen, müßten sie ihre dubaianische Briefkastentarnung  auffliegen lassen.
Aus der Wüste  läßt sich  virtuell kein  gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid anleiern. Der kostet nämlich 
reales Geld, was in Deutschland per ladungsfähiger Adresse  per Vorkasse bezahlt  werden muß.

Diese  Enttarnung wäre das Letzte,  was sich die hessischen Beduinen   wünschen...


----------



## sunshine5582 (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

also ich find es echt nervig wenn man ein betroffener ist, noch zu schreiben,
weil in dem Video von Katzenjens ist alles gesagt.

Aber an den Betroffenen von euch Akte 08 will denen mal weiter auf den Grund gehen. Und die suchen Mahnungen und inkassobriefe von Betroffenen.

Die Emailadresse bekommt ihr bei Sat1 im forum

grüße
sunshine


----------



## rainbow (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe am 31.3. einen Termin bei der Polizei weil ich netsolution wg. Betrugs angezeigt habe. Und wenn bis dahin noch ein Brief von der DIS kommt zeige ich die auch gleich an ! Je mehr Leute das machen desdo besser !!!



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Auch das ist extrem unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> PS: Es wäre wahnsinnig interessant, weil wenigstens   einer der Beduinen seine deutsche
> Identität preisgeben müßte


----------



## rainbow (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hab die Adresse nicht gefunden ?!



sunshine5582 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich find es echt nervig wenn man ein betroffener ist, noch zu schreiben,
> weil in dem Video von Katzenjens ist alles gesagt.
> ...


----------



## rainbow (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Jaaaaa, geeeeeenau den Sch.... hab ich vorgestern auch bekommen. Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn man das angeblich auch alles ausgefüllt hätte und wieder eine nette Rechnung bekommt !!



Noch ein Nick schrieb:


> Jetzt sollen die 'Nachbarn' alle Hotel-Tester werden...für 89€ Erstgebühr + Jahresgebühr 45€...SUPER :-D:scherzkeks:


----------



## rainbow (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ist bei Youtube dokumentiert ! Mit screenshot von der Seite !!



Tesurino schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> wie alle anderen bin natürlich auch ich an diesem Mist gelangt.
> Ich hab mir alles durchgelesen, ich hab kein Bock auf Ärger oder sonstiges.
> ...


----------



## Annika2208 (11 März 2008)

*Nachbarschaft24 trotz Kündigungsbestätigung Rechnungen etc.*

Hallo Leute

Habe ja hier schon so einiges über den Verein Nachbarschaft24 gelesen...!!
Mein Problem ist nur...
Meine Nichte (12Jahre) hatte sich im letzten Jahr auf dieser Seite angemeldet, nachdem sie es mir erzählt hat, habe ich sofort eine Kündigung dort hin geschrieben. Die auch bestätigt wurde...!! Sie hatte auf dieser Seite meine Daten angegeben...!! 
Trotz der Bestätigung erhalte ich trotzdem Rechnungen und Mahnungen!! Wie soll ich mich da verhalten???

Ich habe und werde da auch nichts bezahlen, da ich mich auch nicht einmal selbst dort angemeldet habe ...!! Und außerdem die bestätigung der Kündigung habe!!Ich habe denen nochmal geschrieben, dass ich nichts zahlen werde, da ich rechtzeitig gekündigt habe, als Antowrt bekam ich nur, dass wenn man die AGB`s anklickt, einen gültigen Vertrag eingeht ... bla bla... Aber ich bin den Vertrag nicht eingegangen und habe ihn gekündigt, mit der Begründung, dass nicht ich mich angemeldet hab, sondern meine Nichte..!! 
Bitte helft mir ...!!!

Lg Annika
________________________________________________________
Hier die Bestätigung!!!!



> Sehr geehrte Frau ****
> 
> Wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch
> respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung.
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (11 März 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24 trotz Kündigungsbestätigung Rechnungen etc.*



Annika2208 schrieb:


> Trotz der Bestätigung erhalte ich trotzdem Rechnungen und Mahnungen!! Wie soll ich mich da verhalten???
> ...
> Bitte helft mir ...!!!



Liebe Annika,

da kann Dir keiner helfen, da musst Du wohl selbst durch. 

Kennst Du noch die aufdringlichen jungen Menschen in den Fußgängerzonen, die Dir erst Bücher als "Geschenk" in die Hand drückten und danach von Dir etwas Geld "geschenkt" haben wollten? Diesen unangenehmen Zeitgenossen konnte man sich nur durch zügiges Weiterlaufen entziehen. 

Die Hilfe, die Du Dir bei Deinem Problem herbeisehnst, kann keiner leisten. Es gibt nach meiner Erfahrung keinen Zaubertrick, um ein Unternehmen davon abzuhalten, weitere Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu verschicken.

Wenn Du dennoch meinst, das nicht alleine durchzustehen, bieten Dir die Verbraucherzentralen und auch Rechtsanwälte gerne Rat.


----------



## Gluecksbengel (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

das habe ich heute von nachbarschaft24 per mail bekommen..ich hatte auf ihre allererste zahlungserinnerung per mail geantwortet..und ca 2 wochen nun diese antwort...mein anwalt hat sich kaputt gelacht!!!!



> wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie
> bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich die
> Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Gluecksbengel schrieb:


> ...mein anwalt hat sich kaputt gelacht!!!!


Wofür er allen Grund hat  

Den Quark schreiben  die Nutzlosanbieter  seit zwei Jahren voneinander ab


----------



## MagicLady (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Schrieb ich
und Antwort heute unten drunter!
Maile ich auch meim Anwalt weiter 


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Da Sie telefonisch nicht erreichbar sind, teile ich Ihnen hiermit mit, dass
> ich die Angelegenheit meinem Anwalt übergebe.
> ...




vielen Dank für Ihre Mail vom 28.02.2008.



> Bitte übermitteln Sie uns innerhalb von 10 Tagen ab Zugang dieses Schreibens
> eine Kopie der Anzeigenbestätigung bzw. das polizeiliche Aktenzeichen der
> Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt.
> Wir werden die Verfolgung dieser Angelegenheit solange zurückstellen, bis
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

*Herzliche Bitte: 

Es muß jetzt nicht jeder diesen Quark  aus der Wüste posten.*


----------



## Annika2208 (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ach die wollen auch nur Geld haben für nen Beratungsgespräch ... Ich werde am besten nichts weiter machen und weinfach abwarten ...!!

Hat denn jemand, von denen, nen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen?

Was muss ich machen wenn ich ein Brief vom Inkassobüro bekommen?? Auch einfach ruhen lassen??

lg Annika


----------



## katzenjens (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Annika,

entweder mindestens eine Seite zurückscrollen und lesen oder alternativ
hier lesen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherh...-eilige-leser/
Bei Leseschwäche einfach dies hier angucken: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/blog.php?b=14

Es ist recht einfach, das Problem der Nutzlosfirmen zu lösen. Man braucht weder nen Anwalt noch Geld, es ist wirklich einfach: Den Links oben folgen, alles brav durchlesen oder anhören, dann verstehen und als AHA-Erlebnis dann feststellen, dass es gar kein Problem gibt. Wenn man meint, sein Fall wäre etwas besonderes, einfach nochmal lesen, dann kommt AHA-Erlebnis. Wenn es immer noch ausbleibt, einfach mal nen netten Bekannten oder Verwandten fragen, der logisch denken kann. Wenn auch dann das AHA-Erlebnis ausbleibt, gibts noch was, nämlich ab zur Verbraucherzentrale.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## 1pbubi (11 März 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24 trotz Kündigungsbestätigung Rechnungen etc.*



Annika2208 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> ..
> Hier die Bestätigung!!!!
> _Full quote gekürzt modaction _


So eine Kündigungsbestätigung hätten wohl viele ! Du kannst Dich ruhig zurücklehnen und diese bei jeder Forderung beweiskräftig vorlegen! Ich würde gerne mit Dir tauschen, habe nichts in der Hand und bekomme laufend Inkassobriefe, werde aber auch nicht bezahlen , die trauen sich vor kein deutsches Gericht, wie im Forum ausführlich berichtet! Also ruhig Blut   :-p    Gruß 1pbubi


----------



## 1pbubi (11 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



binki schrieb:


> vor einer woche habe ich meine 1 mahnung bekommen von dem tollen nachbarschaft....
> ...
> und was mich interessiert:
> geht dieser verein bis zur gerichtsmahnung?


Nein und nochmals nein :scherzkeks:!!!!! Gib Dir mal ein bischen Mühe und arbeite das Forum durch, dann bist Du ein bischen schlauer !! Da gibt es noch ein geschlossenes über Nachbarschaft24, mit vielen guten Tipps ! Bekomme auch schon Inkassobriefe und bin gut dagegen gewappnet ! Ist vieles auch nicht so lang ,da viele Wiederholungen ,
 Gruß 1pbubi   :-D


----------



## delux (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

nur so kleine Frage

Wird eigentlich im Internet für "legale" Abo's die Mwst. dazugerechenet oder nicht?

Wenn ja, dann können die anderen, die das Geld überwiesen haben irgendwie durch Anwälte zurückbekommen, da es keine Mwst. in Rechungen steht. Steuerhinterziehung. Ein Grund mehr diese Firma anzuzeigen :-D


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



delux schrieb:


> in Grund mehr diese Firma anzuzeigen.


Aber bitte beim Finanzamt oder bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt/Main.


----------



## Baecker (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich denke mal ihr solltet hier auch zu machen.Das ist einfach nicht auszuhalten.Ich kapier die Leute einfach nicht?
Wieso muß hier jeder seinen Mist dazu schreiben,was schon 1000mal zuvor gepostet wurde? Was gibt euch das?Das beste sind aber immer diese*Mein Anwalt hat sich tot gelacht* dinger.
Ist es net so das die für alles Geld verlangen??Der lacht sich sicher auch tot das ihr mit dem zeug zu ihm gekommen seit,weil er an was Geld verdient,was ihr hättet garnet zum Anwalt tragen müssen.Wenn ihr in der Lage gewesen während ihr mal ein wenig zu stöbern und zu lesen.Man man man.
So mußte mal wieder raus.:-D


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sei mal nicht so streng. Wir sind es auch nicht mehr. Wir bremsen zwar das 
me too Geposte, aber wenn es einem  unsicheren Angsthäschen mehr hilft, 
die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen hilft, ist es uns Genugtuung genug.

Wenn ein deutscher Anwalt dabei etwas verdient, ist mir das allemal lieber,
 als dass  weitere Ferraris finanziert werden.


----------



## sirtobi87 (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe grade noch einen nützlichen Artikel im Spiegel gefunden:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,540914,00.html

Also keine Panik. Das trifft ja nicht nur auf die Kinder zu, sondern auch auf Erwachsene! Haltet euch daran was hier im Forum zusammengeschrieben wird. Auch wenn es schwierig ist, es zwischen den ganzen "me-too"-Postings zu finden!


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



sirtobi87 schrieb:


> Ich habe grade noch einen nützlichen Artikel im Spiegel gefunden:


Bis auf den letzten Absatz, der ist völliger Nonsens 


> Hat man bei einem der üblichen Zwei-Jahres-Verträge zunächst - um seine Ruhe zu haben - die erste Jahresrate bezahlt, gäbe es keine Möglichkeit mehr, die zweite Zahlung später wegen Irrtums zurückzuweisen. Dies gelte selbst dann, wenn der Vertrag ursprünglich nicht rechtens war.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## Annika2208 (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke für den Tip ... 
Also werde ich nichts weiter machen ...!!Hab alles gemacht wie es da auch stand... Hab deine Videos bei youtube gesehen, sind sehr hilfreich... kann ich nur jedem empfehlen ...

Danke Dir ...



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo Annika,
> 
> entweder mindestens eine Seite zurückscrollen und lesen oder alternativ
> hier lesen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherh...-eilige-leser/
> ...


----------



## 1pbubi (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sei mal nicht so streng. Wir sind es auch nicht mehr. Wir bremsen zwar das
> me too Geposte, aber wenn es einem  unsicheren Angsthäschen mehr hilft,
> die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen hilft, ist es uns Genugtuung genug.
> 
> ...


Bin genau der gleichen Meinung , bitte nicht zu streng sein, jeder hat mal klein angefangen!!!:-p


----------



## dvill (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

So können Sie sich wehren:


> Wenn Sie sicher sind, sich nirgendwo angemeldet zu haben, können Sie Mahnungen und Drohungen getrost ignorieren und sollten sich gar nicht erst auf einen Schriftwechsel mit den Firmen einlassen.


----------



## Drados (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich habe heute eine ganz andere nachricht bekommen und zwar ein RE: Mahnung wobei diese meinen mir zu sagen das ich den vertrag nicht kündigen könnte und sie weiterhin geld fordern schon jmd so ne mail bekommen=?

Mfg Drados


----------



## dvill (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Drados schrieb:


> schon jmd so ne mail bekommen=?


Vermutlich nicht mehr als Zehntausende pro Monat.


----------



## Drados (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das freut mich dann bin ich ja berühigt =) dachte ich wäre ein einzellfall das sie sich wirklich mal zeit genommen haben zurückzu mailen naja sind schon echt schöne Nachbarn ^^ :scherzkeks:


----------



## sascha (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> dachte ich wäre ein einzellfall



Völlig zu Recht. Dass hier tausende Betroffene _genau das_ schon berichtet haben hier kann man ja ruhig ignorieren...


----------



## dvill (12 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Individual-Service gibt es nur bei Taschendieben.


----------



## MagicLady (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sorry, dass ich auch die Mail der Inkasso gepostet hab.

Mein Anwalt riet mir eben ab, ne Anzeige zu machen, denk mal, er wird wissen warum


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



MagicLady schrieb:


> Mein Anwalt riet mir eben ab, ne Anzeige zu machen, denk mal, er wird wissen warum


...das kann auch mal in Frage gestellt werden. Eine Anzeige gegen wen eigentlich und wegen was?


----------



## columbo1979 (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe wieder ein Schreiben bekommen, indem sie mir mit 64 Euro entgegenkommen wollen


----------



## jupp11 (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



columbo1979 schrieb:


> Habe wieder ein Schreiben bekommen, indem sie mir mit 64 Euro entgegenkommen wollen


altbekannte  Masche abwechselnd mit Zuckerbrot und  Peitsche User mürbe zu klopfen...


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



columbo1979 schrieb:


> Habe wieder ein Schreiben bekommen, indem sie mir mit 64 Euro entgegenkommen wollen


So mühsam muss man für den neuen Ferrari sammeln....:-D


----------



## Bang_bang (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe mal heute wieder ein schreiben von der Inkassostelle bekommen:



> Sehr geehrte Frau...
> wir haben sie mehrmals abgemahnt,die foderung der netsolutions FZE in Höhe von 88,60 Euro zu begleichen.
> Im Falle der ausbleibenden Zahlung wird unverzüglich ein *Mahnbescheid* gegen sie ergehen.In jedem Fall wird hierdurch zu Gunsten unserer Auftraggeberin ein *rechtskräftiger Vollstreckungstitel gegen sie persönlich* erwirkt, so wie im aktuellen Urteil AG Lübeck vom 28.9.07 (23 c 2423/07) gegen einen anderen Schuldner. Durch Gerichts-und Anwaltskosten und die mittlerweileeingeleitete Zwangsvollstreckung sind hier immense Kosten für den Schuldner entstanden-anschließend wird der antrag auf Abgabe der eidesstattlichen versicherung über die Vermögensverhältnisse folgen.
> Biie nehmen sie zur Kenntnis dass unsere Auftraggeberin keineswegs an der Durchführung eines langwierigen gerichtlichen Verfahrens interessiert ist.Wir sind sogar gebeten worden, ihnen zur Vermeidung dieses Gerichtsverfahrens ein letztes Angebot zu unterbreiten: sie können die leidige Angelgenheit jetzt mit einer Vergleichszahlung zur Abgeltung aller Forderunegn aus dieser Angelegenheit in Höhe von 64 Euro aus der welt schaffen.
> ...



Hat denn jemand von euch auch so ein schreiben bekommen?
Ich werde mal auf den Mahnbescheid warten,so wie ihr es immer gesagt habt.Jedenfalls bekommen die kein Geld von mir!!!


----------



## columbo1979 (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bang_bang schrieb:


> Habe mal heute wieder ein schreiben von der Inkassostelle bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, genau das schreiben war es bei mir heute auch


----------



## Bang_bang (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



columbo1979 schrieb:


> ja, genau das schreiben war es bei mir heute auch



Wirst sicher auch nix machen und nur abwarten


----------



## bernhard (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt vor dieser Bande seit längerer Zeit.


----------



## Daniel (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Moin ich hätt ma ne frage habe jetzt auch ein brief von nachbarschaft24 das ich halt die 59 euro zahlen soll nach dem ich auch vor einigen monaten wie alle hier ne aufordeung per mail erhalten habe. Habe alles von anfang an ignoriert so wie ich es aus denn info seiten hier gelessen habe. Nu zu meiner frage soll ich noch ein wiederruf schreiben da ich das noch nicht gemacht habe?? Aso bin leider einer der dumme die auch bei der ersten rechnung gezahlt habe.


----------



## dvill (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bang_bang schrieb:


> Habe mal heute wieder ein schreiben von der Inkassostelle bekommen:


Ich halte das Schreiben für eine deutliche Eskalation des Inkassostalkings.

Erfahrungsgemäß zeigen sich die einziehenden Banken äußerst aufgeschlossen, die Drohschreiben zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, mit denen die Gelder zusammengetrieben werden.


----------



## melzerm123 (13 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kaiboo1988 schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> _Full quote gekürzt modaction_


Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, nachdem mein Sohn (24 ist beim Bund, drum macht Mama die Post auf) heut so einen Mahnbrief bekommen hat, hab ich erst mal einen Bekannten bei der Polizei kontaktiert, sein Kommentar - nichts tun. Im übrigen hab ich heut im Interenet gelesen, das die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen diese Firma ermittelt und die Konten bereits beschlagnahmt sind. Die Bank dieser Firma befindet sich in München, das sollte eigentlich alles sagen.


----------



## zinnur (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hi leute,
bin neu hier.
habe auch alles durch mit nachbarschafts24.
erst mahnung,dann inkassostandardbrief.und heute den inkassobrief,mit dem angebot weniger zu zahlen,um gericht zu vermeiden.lächerlich.
jedenfalls vielen dank an euch alle ,sonst hätte ich schon längst bezahlt vor angst.
lg.
schönen abend noch.
zinnur


----------



## melzerm123 (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wie ich bereits mitgeteilt habe hat da bereits die Staatsanwaltschft die Hand drauf, das wNeue Abzockermasche im Internet-Vorsicht! 
http://www.pc-special.net/index.php?option=com_forum&Itemid=26453&page=viewtopic&p=75216#75216


----------



## fragender (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi,

ich glaube die Inkassohelden haben ein kleines Problemchen bekommen ...

... die Seite/Der Server ist down (oder haben jetzt zuviele Post von den denen bekommen)


----------



## fragender (13 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Kein Vertrag: Trotzdem kam die Rechnung
> 
> Eine Frau erstattete Anzeige, weil per Internet versucht worden war, ihrer 13-jährigen Tochter einen Vertrag anzudrehen und dafür Geld zu kassieren. Die 13-Jährige hatte im Mai 2007 im Internet die Seite lebenscheck.com besucht, woraufhin zwei Monate später von der Interserv AG Dubai eine Rechnung in Höhe von 99 Euro gestellt wurde, obwohl gar kein Vertrag zustande gekommen war.
> 
> Nach mehreren Mahnungen forderte die *Deutsche Inkassostelle Eschborn *nunmehr eine Summe von rund 133 Euro. Trotz Hinweis, dass durch die 13-Jährige kein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, werden Kosten gefordert. Nach Recherche der Polizei *stellte sich heraus, dass die Firma in ganz erheblichem Umfang in Deutschland ungerechtfertigte Mahnungen verschickt. Deshalb ist bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt am Main ein Sammelverfahren gegen sie anhängig.*



quelle: http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/rhoengrabfeld/Bad-Neustadt;art765,4391960


----------



## 1pbubi (13 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



melzerm123 schrieb:


> Im übrigen hab ich heut im Interenet gelesen, das die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen diese Firma ermittelt und die Konten bereits beschlagnahmt sind. Die Bank dieser Firma befindet sich in München, das sollte eigentlich alles sagen.


Frage? Wo kann man das mal nachlesen , dass die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen diese Firma ermittelt usw.? Ich habe leider nichts gefunden! Wäre dankbar für einen genauen Link ! Danke 1pbubi:-p


----------



## 1pbubi (14 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute ! Habe mal versucht die Eschborner Inkassoseite aufzurufen, 3 mal, die Seite ließ sich nicht öffnen !?:scherzkeks:Kann es sein ,dass die schon gesperrt ist? , wäre eine gute neue Nachricht!, kann mal einer probieren und sagen was da los ist ?:wall: Nochmals danke 1pbubi:roll:


----------



## jupp11 (14 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



1pbubi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ! Habe mal versucht die Eschborner Inkassoseite aufzurufen, 3 mal, die Seite ließ sich nicht öffnen


Die haben wohl immer wieder mal Probleme, schon vor einem Jahr ließ sie sich für
 mehrere Tage nicht aufrufen.


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Die haben wohl immer wieder mal Probleme.


So ´ne g´scheite Attacke wünsche ich denen allemal. Schade nur, dass man die Ursachen der Flaute nicht erfährt.


----------



## Hoidle (14 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hbe heute auch dieses spezielle Schreiben bekommen mit der Aufforderung, weniger zu zahlen.
Genau wie das gepostete.
Das ist ja eine unglaubliche Frechheit, solche Briefe zu verschicken.

Danke an euch Moderatoren und Experten hier im Forum, die immer wieder
betonen, die Füße still zu halten.
Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Leute schon gezahlt haben.


----------



## webwatcher (14 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Danke an euch Moderatoren und Experten hier im Forum, die immer wieder
> betonen, die Füße still zu halten.


Um das klarzustellen:  Wir empfehlen  nichts, da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre. Was hier geboten
 wird, sind Informationen, die  es jedermann ermöglichen zu s/einer   richtigen Entscheidung zu finden.


----------



## doppelx1100 (14 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo
ich hab auch heute diesen brief von der deutschen inkassostelle bekommen, den bang_bang bekommen hat. als anhang sogar ein muster zum "Antrag auf Erlaß eines Mahnbescheids". was soll ich denn damit ? lach. soll das der verweis auf seite 2 sein? lach.
aber eines muß man den brüdern ja lassen. gut aussehen tuts ja und das papier ( nicht ganz weiß ) sieht sogar amtlich aus.
wenn ich mir mal das blattende ansehe, wo die tel und faxnummer steht, welche offizielle dienststelle hat denn ne 0180er telefonnummer ?
*ich werde auf jedenfall die füße still halten und nicht bezahlen*

auf in den kampf


----------



## jupp11 (14 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



doppelx1100 schrieb:


> auf in den kampf


Zu kämpfen gibt es eigentlich nicht viel, außer den Papierkorb richtig  zu treffen...


----------



## kokomo (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
also zunächst möchte ich mich für meine unglaubliche leichtgläubigkeit entschuldigen und hoffe, darauf wird jetzt nicht allzu sehr herumgeritten.
Also folgendes:
Gegen Ende letzten Jahres habe auch ich mich bei Nachbarschaft24 angemeldet, habe mir kurz ein Profil erstellt, erkannt, dass mich nicht wirklich jemand kennt und mich seit diesem Ausloggen nie mehr dort blicken lassen.
Den anschließend kommenden Rechnungen bzw. Emails habe ich keine Beachtung geschenkt und sie mit anderen unzähligen Spammails ins Jenseits befördert. 
Nun habe ich vor ein paar Wochen Post vom Inkassobüro erhalten und aufgrund von unglaublichem Unwissen und Naivität haben wir den geforderten Betrag von ca 90 € überwiesen und gleichzeitig per Email gekündigt.
Nun ja, nachdem ich jetzt Post via Email erhalten habe, dass der Betrag nicht angekommen wäre und wir aufgefordert wurden den Kontoauszug zu verschicken bin ich (leider erst zu spät) stuzig geworden und habe mich hier umgesehen.
Nach dem, was ich jetzt gelesen habe, werde ich mich entschließen die Mahnungen und Inkassobriefe einfach zu ignorieren.
Gut, die 90 € sind weg, aber Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Meint ihr es ist auch in meinen Fall angemessen, alles zu ignorieren, obwohl ich schon einmal "bezahlt" habe (jaja... nicht angekommen... wer's glaubt).
Grüße, 
Steffi (typisch Frau)


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Du hast selbst das Problem analysiert und  die Antwort gefunden. Es gibt nach mittlerweile über 
dreitausend Postings zum Thema nachbarn:

(2800 im Hauptthread und  über 200 hier )  

nichts  mehr, was  nicht schon hundertemale  diskutiert und ungeklärt wäre.


----------



## dvill (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@kokomo

Du musst Dich nicht schämen, dem rabiaten Verbalbanditentum zur Zahlungserpressung zweifelhafter Forderungen zum Opfer gefallen zu sein. Die Dreistigkeit ist so groß, dass man es nicht glauben kann, ohne es tatsächlich gesehen zu haben.

Es lohnt sich aber vielleicht noch die Überprüfung, ob das Geld wirklich überwiesen wurde oder wenige Tage später zurückgebucht wurde. Banken mögen es nicht, wenn sie in der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen werden als Geldeinsammler für solche Banden.

Wenn es wirklich nicht zurück kam, könnte folgendes noch gut sein.

Die Mainpost spricht von einem Sammelverfahren in Frankfurt. Da passen weitere Mahnerpressungsschreiben für bezahlte Rechnungen gut mit rein.


----------



## chrisisin (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo ich bin von dem Provider:wall: [email protected] auch [......] worden und so sehe ich das auch als Betrug. Es gibt doch entwischen in Deutschland ein Online Gesetzt was uns vor solchen Machenschaften schützen soll.
Was mache ich denn da jetzt?
Ich habe auch eine Nachricht von dem Verein bekommen und habe dann den Link angeklickt und das wahr es jetzt habe ich nach 8 Wochen eine Email von denen bekommen das ich 56 Euro zahlen soll und das ich ein 2 Jahresvertrag abgeschlossen habe.Das habe ich nicht und das habe ich ihnen mitgeteilt und das ich es an eine Anwalt und einer Online stelle in Deutschland für [.....] weiter geben werde wenn sie damit nicht auf hören.
Die Letzte Antwort wahr jetzt das sie es zur Kenntnis genommen haben aber trotzdem auf ihre Forderungen bestehen und sie drohen mir mit einem Inkassobüro als nächsten Schritt.
Ich werde auf diese [ edit]  Firma nicht mehr Reagieren.
Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt weiter verhalten?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus.
Gut das es diese Möglichkeit gibt.
Christian


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



chrisisin schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt weiter verhalten?


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen


----------



## chrisisin (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



chrisisin schrieb:


> _Quoting des eigenen Postings gelöscht_


Ich habe bis jetzt nichts bezahlt und das werde ich auch erst einmal nicht bevor es nicht klar ist das es denn doch [........] der Firma [email protected] ist.
Soll ich das denn so auch machen?Was meint ihr dazu?

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## webwatcher (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



chrisisin schrieb:


> Soll ich das denn so auch machen?Was meint ihr dazu?


sorry, aber das wäre Einzelrechtsberatung und  die ist in Deutschland verboten


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## ich bin dumm (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

HI,wie mein nick schon sagt war ich dumm! ich habe mich auch dort angemeldet und da kam ein brief an das ich innerhalb von 7 tagen 59e Bezahlen müsse!! ich war erstmal geschokt! Ich wusste gar nicht was ich da tat! ich habe die 59€ bezahlt per bankeinzug was soll ich blos tun ich bin so verzfeifelt mir ist echt zum heulen zu mute!
Da hätte ich noch eine frage! und zwar muss ich dann weiter bezahlen??
Bitte helft mir! Bin echt verzweifelt! Was kann ich bloss machen?


----------



## sascha (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ich bin dumm schrieb:


> Da hätte ich noch eine frage! und zwar muss ich dann weiter bezahlen??
> Bitte helft mir! Bin echt verzweifelt! Was kann ich bloss machen?




1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4) klüger werden


----------



## dvill (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ich bin dumm schrieb:


> ich habe die 59€ bezahlt per bankeinzug was soll ich blos tun


Da lohnt sich ein Gespräch mit der eigenen Bank.


----------



## Missmichi35 (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bang_bang schrieb:


> Habe mal heute wieder ein schreiben von der Inkassostelle bekommen:
> Hat denn jemand von euch auch so ein schreiben bekommen?
> Ich werde mal auf den Mahnbescheid warten,so wie ihr es immer gesagt habt.Jedenfalls bekommen die kein Geld von mir!!!


Komisch, die scheinen echt ne alle inkassoschreiben gesammelt zu haben und abgeschickt haben. hat man euch auch angeboten, wenn man 64 euro zahlt, ist damit das thema für immer erledigt? und son komisches musterschreiben war auch dabei..."Antrag auf erlass eines mahnbescheides? " wieder in 5 tagen zahlen... war doch bei dem ersten schreiben auch schon so..... oh man merken die noch was... :wall: warten wir dann wieder 1 monat aufs nächste schreiben...?
seid lieb gegrüßt von
missmichi:-p


----------



## 1pbubi (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe nach dem 20.02.08 noch keinen weiteren Inkassobrief erhalten!:sun:werde auch auf einen Mahnbescheid warten! Ich meine, weniger Zahlen ist nur ein Trick:roll: um überhaupt was zu bekommen und damit können Sie Dir anhängen, dass Du den Vertrag anerkannt hast!? Ist meine Meinung      Gruß 1pbubi:-p


----------



## juesedeutschland (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



columbo1979 schrieb:


> ja, genau das schreiben war es bei mir heute auch


Ja, das ist wohl das neuste Ageebot. "Rabatt" bei sofortiger Zahlung.
Ich frage mich, wovon leben die eigentlich? Mahnbriefe verschicken über Zwangseintreiber= Inkassobüro. Zahlen denn so viele freiwillig?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



juesedeutschland schrieb:


> Zahlen denn so viele freiwillig?


Freiwillig kann man das nicht nennen, aus Unwissenheit und  Angst. 
Die Verbraucherzentralen schätzen zwischen 5-10% der Betroffenen. Bei über 
200000 kann  sich jeder selber ausrechnen für wieviele Ferraris das reicht.


----------



## Missmichi35 (15 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



1pbubi schrieb:


> Habe nach dem 20.02.08 noch keinen weiteren Inkassobrief erhalten!:sun:werde auch auf einen Mahnbescheid warten! Ich meine, weniger Zahlen ist nur ein Trick:roll: um überhaupt was zu bekommen und damit können Sie Dir anhängen, dass Du den Vertrag anerkannt hast!? Ist meine Meinung      Gruß 1pbubi:-p



hattest du denn schon mehrere schreiben bekommen oder war es das erste inkasso schreiben.. ich habe auf mein  zweites schreiben 1 monat gewartet. wie seriös ist das denn... erst mit 5 tagen drohen, und dann nach 1 monat sich wieder melden? 
ich hatte anfangs auch schiss... aber mittlerweile lache ich darüber.... ist doch wohl offensichtlich, das das nur abzocke ist... man muß bei anderen dibiosen (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) mal schauen, wo der sitz der firma ist.. dann weißt du meistens schon alles...na.. was meint ihr....?? richtig dubai und österreich....
 schönen sonntag noch.... bis denn
missmichi


----------



## dvill (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Missmichi35 schrieb:


> und son komisches musterschreiben war auch dabei..."Antrag auf erlass eines mahnbescheides? " wieder in 5 tagen zahlen...


Dazu fallen mir zwei Kommentare ein:

a) Hier im Gesprächsfaden und auch anderswo im Internet finden sich Zahlungserpressungsschreiben mit dem sachlich unrichtigen Hinweis auf ein Urteil des Amtsgerichtes Lübeck sowie der Androhung scheinbar unabwendbarer Übel bei Zahlungsverweigerung. Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt ausdrücklich vor diesen Schreiben.

Über Schreiben, die trotz der Warnung des Amtsgerichts Lübeck weiterhin mit dem sachlich unrichtigen Bezug auf dieses Urteil massiv drohen, freut sich die Aufsichtsbehörde, die die Inkassoerlaubnis erteilt hat. Für Frankfurt lautet die Anschrift:

Amtsgericht Frankfurt
Gerichtsstraße 2
60313 Frankfurt

b) Im Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides muss die verantwortliche Person im antragstellenden Unternehmen benannt sein. Das Gericht muss dieser Person anschließend Briefe zustellen können.

Es stellt sich also die Frage: Ist ein Verantwortlicher persönlich genannt?


----------



## ich bin dumm (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

kommt nach den mahnverfahren brief noch einer? was sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## jupp11 (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ich bin dumm schrieb:


> kommt nach den mahnverfahren brief noch einer?


Vorhersagen dazu sind so zuverlässig wie der Wetterbericht:

Eine satirische  Prognose


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ich bin dumm schrieb:


> kommt nach den mahnverfahren brief noch einer? was sind eure erfahrungen?


Erfahrungsgemäß sind die beliebtesten Zeiten für Mahnstakkatos und Inkassostalking der Nutzlosbranche Weihnachten, Ostern, Pfingsten oder der Beginn der IAA Frankfurt bzw. des Genfer Autosalons..... :-D


----------



## dvill (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben. Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören.


Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg


----------



## juesedeutschland (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Dazu fallen mir zwei Kommentare ein:
> 
> a) Hier im Gesprächsfaden und auch anderswo im Internet finden sich Zahlungserpressungsschreiben mit dem sachlich unrichtigen Hinweis auf ein Urteil des Amtsgerichtes Lübeck sowie der Androhung scheinbar unabwendbarer Übel bei Zahlungsverweigerung. Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt ausdrücklich vor diesen Schreiben.
> 
> ...


Hab´natürlich nicht das komplette Forum gelesen. Aber wie ist es denn möglich, dass Inkassobüros sollte Aktionen mitmachen? Dass darf man doch sicher nur, wenn man "seriös" ist. Da gibt es doch bestimmt Kontrollbehörden im Sinne der Verbraucherschützer, oder nicht?


----------



## juesedeutschland (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Stecken die etwa unter einer Decke? Darf ich ja eigentlich garnicht äußern. Aber anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## jupp11 (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



juesedeutschland schrieb:


> Stecken die etwa unter einer Decke? Darf ich ja eigentlich garnicht äußern.


darf man auch nicht, aber das darf man:  
pecunia non olet


----------



## dvill (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



juesedeutschland schrieb:


> Aber wie ist es denn möglich, dass Inkassobüros solche Aktionen mitmachen? Dass darf man doch sicher nur, wenn man "seriös" ist. Da gibt es doch bestimmt Kontrollbehörden im Sinne der Verbraucherschützer, oder nicht?


Das war der Kern meines Beitrages. Es gibt keine Kontrollbehörde im Sinne der Verbraucherschützer und Verbraucher sollten auch keine Hilfe vom Bundesuntätigkeitsministerium erwarten.

Inkassobüros sind ganz normale Firmen, benötigen jedoch eine Inkassoerlaubnis vom zuständigen Amtsgericht. Wenn nun das für die Inkassoerlaubnis nicht zuständige Amtsgericht Lübeck öffentlich vor den Schreiben dieser besonderen Firma warnt, kann man vermuten, dass das zuständige Amtsgericht interessiert ist, die Mahndrohschreiben in Kopie zu erhalten, damit man sich dort einen realistischen Eindruck über die Arbeitsweise dieser Firma zu machen.


----------



## leo77 (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hey, ich melde mich auch an im Club !!!!!!

Hab auch ne Mahnung bekommen jedoch keine Rechnung.
Da war en link von denen habs angeklickt und ging auch von eier kostenlosen Anmeldung aus. Hab auf jeden Fall keinen Preis und Vertraglaufzeit entdeckt. naja war nur kurz drin hab seit dem die Seite nicht mehr besucht.
Und da meine alte e-mail adresse reaktivieren lassen hab hatte ich auch keine rechnung erhalten.

Kein seriöser Verein speichert deine ID-nummer!
Hab den computer eh nicht mehr!

Ich hab das alles in ein heimischer Forum getan und gewarnt, bin zwar verspottet worden, aber es haben sich viele auch gemeldet die so ne MAIL bekommen hab.

Ich zahl auch net.

Danke euch!!!!


----------



## CrazyCool (16 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mal ein paar News von der DIS, ob man damit was anfeangen soll?



> _[Diverse Vollzitate aus fremden Quellen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## 1pbubi (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe erst ein Schreiben bekommen, aber ein Monat ist ja noch nicht rum!Auf der Internetseite vom Inkasso kann man sich einloggen und dort habe ich Widerspruch gegen die Zahlung eingelegt, die haben bis heute nicht geantwortet, werde abwarten und berichten! :-D Gruß 1pbubi


----------



## ich bin dumm (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß sind die beliebtesten Zeiten für Mahnstakkatos und Inkassostalking der Nutzlosbranche Weihnachten, Ostern, Pfingsten oder der Beginn der IAA Frankfurt bzw. des Genfer Autosalons..... :-D



Das heisst das ich nach ostern keine post mehr bekome oder was? :scherzkeks: 
Na ja werde ich sehen!


----------



## 1pbubi (16 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ich bin dumm schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir! Bin echt verzweifelt! Was kann ich bloss machen?



Du brauchst nicht verzweifelt zu sein!, war ich auch, dies vergeht mit der Zeit!:unzufrieden::-p Beachte die vielen Tipps im Forum und Du gewinnst Kraft dem Druck zu widerstehen!!! Und , Du warst und bist nicht Dumm, Du wurdest unter arglistiger Täuschung reingelegt und sollst jetzt um Dein Geld betrogen werden , dies ist Tatsache der Sachlage! :cry:Ob Du weiterzahlen mußt? , wer zwingt Dich denn :wall:?, die [ edit]  aus dem Ausland?, die haben ja nicht mal ein Rechtshilfeabkommen, entscheide selber! , die können nur drohen und sonst nichts!:scherzkeks: Gruß 1pbubi


----------



## 1pbubi (16 März 2008)

*Nachbarschaft24-Tricks und Feheler der Firma*

Habe festgestellt, dass mir von Nachbarschaft24 keine Widerrufsbelehrung und keine Vertragsbestätigung gesendet wurde, damit kein rechtlicher Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde!? Wie seht Ihr dies? :roll:
Ich meine auch, dass ich damlas mit einem vorgefertigten Link, -mich sucht jemand- , auf diese Seite gelockt wurde, nur Suche gestartet ohne die AGB anzuklicken und nach 14 Tagen kam die Rechnung. Kann ich jetzt aber nicht mehr beweisen , wem ist es noch so gegangen? Ich meine viele haben Rechnungen erhalten ohne AGB angeklickt zu haben und wissen es ncht mehr genau? Weiß jemand ob dies technisch möglich ist? Unter www.augsblog.de ,
Swens wird Zwangsmitglied ist auch so eine Anmeldung beschrieben! 
Wäre doch wichtig für einen rechtsgültigen Widerspruch und auch vor Gericht!? Wer kann noch etwas über seine Erfahrungen und die Tricks von Nachbarschaft24 berichten :-D Danke und Gruß  1pbubi
_
Internetadresse richtiggestellt. Sie heißt augs*blog.de* und hat nichts mit einem "Block" zu tun.  MOD/BR_


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24-Tricks und Feheler der Firma*



1pbubi schrieb:


> Wäre doch wichtig für einen rechtsgültigen Widerspruch und auch vor Gericht!?


Erzähl hier keine Schauermärchen und verbreite  keine Panik. Die hessischen Beduinen  
ziehen nie vor Gericht. Die Einnahmen aus dem Droh und Angstverbreitungsgeschäft reichen 
allemal auch  für den nächsten Ferrari. Leute wie du sorgen für die nötige Unsicherheit.


----------



## Trudchen (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo!
Habe jetzt auch nochmal den doofe Frage. In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass sie Strafanzeige gestellt haben. Habt Ihr die [...] denn auch schon angezeigt? Bringt das was?
Geht ganz einfach hier: [noparse]https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/internet.php[/noparse] .
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich mir überheupt die Mühe machen will.

Gruß, Trudchen

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Trudchen schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch nochmal den doofe Frage. In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass sie Strafanzeige gestellt haben.


Die "doofe"  Frage wird jetzt schon zum zigten Mal gestellt.   In anderen Foren wird z.T 
grandioser Müll gepostet. 


Trudchen schrieb:


> Bringt das was?


nada, zero, null:  schon mal versucht einen dubaianischen Briefkasten anzuzeigen?


Trudchen schrieb:


> Geht ganz einfach hier: [noparse]https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/internet.php[/noparse] .
> Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich mir überheupt die Mühe machen will.


Wenn du unbedingt Polizeibeamte von wichtigeren Aufgaben abhalten willst
 immer zu :wall: ( vor allem ohne jede Aussicht auf Erfolg) 

Insgesamt wie bei fast allen Newbies,  die hier posten und mit grandiosen 
Ideen aufkreuzen und  zum aberhundertsten Mal dieselben Fragen stellen:


----------



## biene1988 (17 März 2008)

*Adressenänderung...*

hallo!
hoffe, das Thema war hier nicht schon mal, also, hab folgende Frage.
Als ich auf diesen sch... reingefallen bin hab ich woanders gewohnt und dementsprechend haben diese 'netten' Leute von n.24.de meine alte Adresse.
Jetzt kam allerdings dort ein Brief an (bisher der 1.), ich denke ein Inkassoschreiben oder so, den mir meine alten Mitbewohner jetzt weiterleitend zuschicken. Wie ich hier gelesen haben, werden das noch so einige Briefchen...und das wäre dann schon irgendwie blöde für die, wenn sie mir die nächsten Briefe immer extra zu meiner neuen Adresse schicken.
Was meint ihr, soll ich abwarten, ob noch was kommt oder meine Adressänderung mitteilen? Wäre aber auch irgendwie blöde...ach Mist:unzufrieden:

lG


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2008)

*AW: Adressenänderung...*



biene1988 schrieb:


> Wie ich hier gelesen haben, werden das noch so einige Briefchen...und das wäre dann schon irgendwie blöde für die, wenn sie mir die nächsten Briefe immer extra zu meiner neuen Adresse schicken.


Du hast Sorgen :roll:  Zerbrich dir doch nicht deren Kopf 
der steckt eh im tiefsten Wüstensand bzw beim Ferrarihändler


----------



## biene1988 (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hey,
nein, nein, ich meinte nicht die aus Dubai (oder woher auch immer), die die Briefe verschicken.
ich meinte, dass es schon nervig und aufwändig für meine letzten Mitbewohner sein wird, sie mir diese jedesmal zu zusenden:roll:
 Ist leider sehr weit weg, kann da nicht mal eben schnell vorbei fahren. Bei den Inkassobriefen ist es ja eh egal, ob man die je öffnet, aber fallls ein ger.Mahnbescheid kommt, dem man antworten sollte, was dann.


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



biene1988 schrieb:


> aber fallls ein ger.Mahnbescheid kommt, dem man antworten sollte, was dann.


Die Chance vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend größer. Ein Mahnbescheid 
kostet nämlich  Geld  und zwar müßten erstens die Beduinen ihre deutsche 
Identität offenlegen und zweitens mindesten 23€ per Vorkasse abdrücken

Hört doch endlich mal auf euch solche Sorgen wegen diesem Quark zu machen!


----------



## Wembley (17 März 2008)

*AW: Adressenänderung...*



biene1988 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, soll ich abwarten, ob noch was kommt oder meine Adressänderung mitteilen?


Warum denen nicht gleich ein paar Fotos von dir schicken? 
Um mich jupp11 anzuschließen, fällt mir ein gängiger Spruch ein:
"Deine Sorgen und das Geld vom Rothschild möcht ich haben..."

Abgesehen davon, dass du trotzdem keine Garantie dafür hättest, dass die Briefe, die du wahrscheinlich eh nicht sehnsüchtig erwartest, an die neue Adresse kommen.


----------



## ich bin dumm (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



1pbubi schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht verzweifelt zu sein!, war ich auch, dies vergeht mit der Zeit!:unzufrieden::-p Beachte die vielen Tipps im Forum und Du gewinnst Kraft dem Druck zu widerstehen!!! Und , Du warst und bist nicht Dumm, Du wurdest unter arglistiger Täuschung reingelegt und sollst jetzt um Dein Geld betrogen werden , dies ist Tatsache der Sachlage! :cry:Ob Du weiterzahlen mußt? , wer zwingt Dich denn :wall:?, die [ edit]  aus dem Ausland?, die haben ja nicht mal ein Rechtshilfeabkommen, entscheide selber! , die können nur drohen und sonst nichts!:scherzkeks: Gruß 1pbubi



Danke für diese Zeilen!Hat mich bissel beruhigt!

Ich habe heute eine mail bekommen von nachberschaft24.net
die stelle ich mal jetzt rein !



> Sehr geehrter Herr sowieso,
> 
> wir haben eine Anmeldung vom 2007-12-10 17:24:14 vorliegen.
> 
> ...


ich habe heute von miener Sparkasse eine mail bekommen !
Diese hier:



> Sehr geehrter sowieso,
> 
> wenn es sich bei der von Ihnen geschilderten Erlaubnis zur Kontobelastung um eine Einzugsermächtigung handelt, können Sie den Betrag jederzeit über mich oder eine andere Mitarbeiterin der Sparkasse, innerhalb von 6 Wochen ab Kenntnis der Buchung, zurückholen.
> Dafür entstehen für Sie keinerlei Kosten.
> ...


und diese:



> Sehr geehrter sowieso,
> 
> ergänzend zu meiner Mail teile ich Ihnen noch mit, dass die Buchung über 59 € leider nicht im Vorfeld verhindert werden kann. Die Buchung wird erst einmal ausgeführt und Sie könnten dann, wie bereits beschrieben, eine Rückbuchung veranlassen.
> 
> Für Rückfragen erreichen Sie mich per Mail oder unter der unten genannten Telefonnummer bzw. in einem persönlichen Gespräch.


So was soll ich jetzt tun?

Ich habe doch kein Vertrag abgeschlossen. Wenn ich ein Vertrag eingehe muss ich nicht da unterschreiben?
Aber jetzt mal eine andere frage Wie lange geht so ein vetrag und muss ich jeden monat geld bezhalen? 

LG ich bin dumm


----------



## webwatcher (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ich bin dumm schrieb:


> So was soll ich jetzt tun?


Da  alle Beiträge/Postings (über 3000 ) nicht weitergeholfen haben:


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## dvill (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ich bin dumm schrieb:


> Ich habe doch kein Vertrag abgeschlossen.


Dann ist der Fall klar.


----------



## 1pbubi (17 März 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24-Tricks und Feheler der Firma*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Erzähl hier keine Schauermärchen und verbreite  keine Panik. Die hessischen Beduinen
> ziehen nie vor Gericht. Die Einnahmen aus dem Droh und Angstverbreitungsgeschäft reichen
> allemal auch  für den nächsten Ferrari. Leute wie du sorgen für die nötige Unsicherheit.


Hallo Jupp 11, bist Du eigentlich Oberlehrer:scherzkeks:, wollte doch nur eine hilfreiche Antwort und nicht eine strenge Zensur bzw. Beurteilung!:-DUnsicherheit will ich nicht verbreiten und Schauermärchen sehen anders aus!?:roll: Deine aufgeregte Antwort hat mir keinesfalls geholfen, mach Dir mal mehr Gedanken und gib Dir mehr Mühe mit ner Schippe Verständnis ! Auch Panikmache kann ich in meiner Frage nicht erkennen!?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen  1pbubi:-p


----------



## Wembley (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@1pbubi
Der Einwurf von jupp11 ist durchaus berechtigt. Denn dass die vor Gericht gehen, würde uns alle überraschen.
Und selbst wenn: die müssten den Vertragsabschluss beweisen und nicht du den Nicht-Abschluss. Letzteres wäre wohl in vielen Fällen ziemlich schwierig.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



1pbubi schrieb:


> Auch Panikmache kann ich in meiner Frage nicht erkennen!?


Schon die  völlig müßige Überlegung  eines  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides in Erwägung zu ziehen,
löst bei unerfahrenen Usern Ängste aus. Halt dich mal etwas zurück.  

Wenn jupp11 Oberlehrer ist, bist du erstes Schuljahr


----------



## 1pbubi (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Werde mich bemühen Eure Kritik bzw. Hinweise zu beachten, bin wohl doch etwas unerfahren , bemühe mich lernfähig zu sein ! Ist keine Absicht hier negativ aufzufallen !    Gruß an alle 1pbubi:roll:


----------



## conair2004 (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Staatsanwaltschaft München ermittelt gerade gegen die Hintermänner von Nachbarschaft24 :

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/eban...40a9f&globalsearch_searchlist.destHistoryId=6


----------



## Reissfan96 (17 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bang_bang schrieb:


> Habe mal heute wieder ein schreiben von der Inkassostelle bekommen:
> 
> Hat denn jemand von euch auch so ein schreiben bekommen?
> Ich werde mal auf den Mahnbescheid warten,so wie ihr es immer gesagt habt.Jedenfalls bekommen die kein Geld von mir!!!


Ja ich genau denn gleichen,ich warte auch...:-p


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Den allgemeinen Rat,  den man immer wieder geben kann, das Ganze nicht allzu tragisch
 zu nehmen  und  sich nicht nervös machen zu lassen.

Die hessischen  Beduinen kochen nicht mit Wasser sondern bestenfalls  mit lauwarmer  Brühe.  
Unangenehm  im Geruch, aber ungefährlich


----------



## dvill (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Auch die Angst, dass bald der Gerichtsvollzieher klingelt, ist unberechtigt. Denn der darf sich erst ankündigen, wenn ein Mahnverfahren oder ein gerichtliches Verfahren durchgeführt wurde und in deren Ergebnis die Zahlungspflicht des Verbrauchers in einem gerichtlichen Titel festgesetzt wurde.


Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen


----------



## Kleene1971 (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Oh man, ich bin entsetzt, wieviele von nachbarschaft24 betroffen sind. Hab durch Zufall die Seite gefunden. Bei mir ist auch nen Inkasso eingeflogen, wobei ich denke - Inkassofirma mit Möglichkeit zum einloggen für "Kunden"? Ist schon arg selten. Was mir dabei auffiel - genaue Angaben zum Gläubiger findet man da nicht, nur Zahlen. In diesem Sinne - hoffen wir auf ein für uns billiges Ende. Werd erstmal auch auf nichts reagieren.


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kleene1971 schrieb:


> Was mir dabei auffiel - genaue Angaben zum Gläubiger findet man da nicht...


Braucht es die überhaupt? Auf dem Schreiben steht: 





> Forderung der Firma netsolution*s* FZE


...dass dieses vermeintlich in Dubai ansässige Unternehmchen sich von seiner hessischen "Partnerfirma" (der DIS) vertreten lässt, ist dabei schon fast unerheblich. Wenn du die genaueren Daten des Anbieters wissen willst, dann schau dir das Impressum von nachbarschaft24.com an, dort heißt es:


> *netsolution FZE
> Sheikh Zayed Road
> P.O. Box: 124166, Dubai
> United Arab Emirates*


...oder frage Bil.


----------



## leo77 (18 März 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24-Tricks und Feheler der Firma*



1pbubi schrieb:


> Habe festgestellt, dass mir von Nachbarschaft24 keine Widerrufsbelehrung und keine Vertragsbestätigung gesendet wurde, damit kein rechtlicher Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde!? Wie seht Ihr dies? :roll:
> _full quote gekürzt modaction _




Mir ist auch so gegangen. Nur das ich eine zweit e-mail adresse angegeben habe die ich leider lange nicht mehr besucht habe und die jetzt inaktiv gesetzt wurde. Also ist auch alles weg und hab auch keine mitteilung gelesen geschweigedenn eine Rechnung die ich wiedersprechen konnte.

Hab jetzt ne Mahnung bekommen. Meine Rechtschutz hat mir Auskunft gegeben und gesagt des ist arglistige Täuschung soll zum Anwalt. Ich habe nichts bestätigt und nichts davon gewusst. Leider hab ich Selbstbehalt. Naja egal des ists mir werd!


----------



## katzenjens (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Leo,

auch für Dich gilt:
das gucken
das lesen

... und schon kann man wieder ruhig schlafen und das ohne einen Cent an Anwälte 
oder gar die Anbieter gezahlt zu haben  .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo Leo,
> auch für Dich gilt:
> das gucken
> das lesen
> ...


Warum glaubt ihr dem nicht, was hier tagtäglich gebetsmühlenartig vorgetragen wird? Und immer wieder Zweifel - Zweifel - Zweifel!

Meines Erachtens sind diese Zweifel allesamt für die Katz! Carpe Diem - nutzt den Tag. Und denkt nicht so viel über dubaianische Briefkästen und Wüstensöhne nach!


----------



## Trudchen (18 März 2008)

*@jupp11*

Schade, dass Du Dich genervt fühlst, von uns, die nicht so viel Ahnung von der Materie haben wie Du!
Ich habe das Forum durchforstet aber wegen Anzeigen noch nichts gefunden!

Ich dachte dazu wäre das Forum da!? Aber nun gut! Werde dann lieber nichts mehr fragen!

Danke für Deine nette Antwort! :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ Trudchen 

 Hast du gezahlt? Laut deinen Postings nicht. *Was*  willst du also als Grund für eine Anzeige nennen?
Du bist doch außer genervt zu sein, nicht geschädigt und  das ist nun mal nicht strafbar.

*Wen*  willst du *wo* anzeigen? Die Anschrift ist eine Briefkastenfirma in der Freihandelszone in Dubai.
Dorthin reicht der Arm des deutschen Staates nicht. 

Das aber ist andersherum genau der Grund, warum der Laden völlig machtlos ist dir gegenüber.
Entspann dich , lies ein schönes Buch  oder sieh  dir einen schönen Film an. Es lohnt nicht, 
sich darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen


----------



## Trudchen (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ Captain Picard

So eine Antwort hätte ich auch gerne von jupp11 bekommen. Ich hätte nicht gefragt, wenn ich nicht schon was über Anzeigen hier im Forum gelesen hätte. Ich kenne mich mit solchen rechtlichen Sachen halt schlecht aus.

Habe mich nur über die Art der Antwort geärgert. Es werden noch zig Neulinge diese Seite finden und die gleichen "dummen" Fragen stellen!
Aber dafür ist dieses Forum doch da!?

Und Du hast recht, ich habe nicht gezahlt. Soweit hatte ich dann noch nicht gedacht, dass ich keinen Grund für eine Anzeige habe (dabei bin ich gar nicht blond :scherzkeks!


Ich werde dann auch mal weiter abwarten!

Gruss, Trudchen


----------



## conair2004 (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Falsch, man muss nicht geschädigt sein um Anzeige zu erstatten. Siehe CMD International, hier hat kein einziger Strafanzeige gestellt und trotzdem ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft.


Siehe hier: https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ebanz...estHistoryId=6


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Siehe hier: https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ebanz...estHistoryId=6


du postest permanent ungültige Links, das sind Session Links


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Falsch, man muss nicht geschädigt sein um Anzeige zu erstatten.


Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Kartoffeln.  Solche Stories verwirren  hier bloß die User, die wollen Hilfe 
 und  keine Krimis lesen.

Hilfreich ist das nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Wembley (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Falsch, man muss nicht geschädigt sein um Anzeige zu erstatten. Siehe CMD International, hier hat kein einziger Strafanzeige gestellt und trotzdem ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft.


Andere Baustelle. Bei CMD International geht es weniger ums Preise verstecken, sondern es besteht der Verdacht, dass die versprochene Leistung nicht erbracht wird. Es haben ja Leute gezahlt, die aber auf ihr Auto warten und warten und warten .......


----------



## cajlsi (18 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo
ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob ich auf die erste Mahnung.... ich habe erst gar keine Rechnung bekommen, so das ich überhaupt keine Überweisung vorher hätte tätigen können, gleich einen wiederspruch erheben soll.
Weiß nur nicht so richtig welche Adresse richtig ist, denn ich hab nur eine von Dubai auf dem Brief und inzwischen eine in der Schweiz aus dem Netz erforscht...
Kann mir einer sagen ob das ausreicht????:roll:


----------



## Immo (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



cajlsi schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob das ausreicht????:roll:


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen


----------



## ich bin dumm (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hi war gesetrn bei der verbraucherzentarle ! 
Die haben mir sehr geholfen!!!!! :smile: Ich habe jetzt eine kopie von der verbraucherzentrale bekommen das original habe ich nach dubai geschikt war das richtig?
diese hier:
netsolution FZE
Sheikh Zayed Road
P.O. Box: 124166, Dubai
United Arab Emirates

oder hätte ich die lieber in die schwitz geschikt?
NA ja werde sehen wie das jetzte voran geht ! danke noch mal für den tip mit der verbraucherzentrale musste zwar 15€ Bezahlen aber das war es mir wert!
Hätte noch eine Frage! und zwar mit welcher brief marke muss das nach dubai geschikt werden? Ich weis ich bin dumm! :wall:

LG, Ich bin dumm

tut mir leid ich bin noch mal natürlich habe ich die Vertragskündigung  nach dubai geschikt !


----------



## ich bin dumm (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

tut mir leid ich bin noch mal natürlich habe ich die Vertragskündigung  nach dubai geschikt !


----------



## twins1970 (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

auch ich bin denen auf den Leim gegangen.

Nun bekomme ich schon Briefe von denen nach Hause geschickt.
Eure Ratschläge sind gut, aber trotzdem bleibt ein flaues Gefühl in meinem Magen, da ich angst vor größeren Kosten hab, da ich mit drei Kindern von HARTZ V lebe und wir jeden Cent brauchen.

Soll ich den Brief jetzt einfach nicht beachten, oder denen schreiben?
Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß twins1970:-?


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ twins1970

Die brauchbare Antwort hat die IMMO, drei Postings vor deinem, schon gegeben > HIER <.


----------



## ich bin dumm (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Angenohmen den Brief den ich und die von dem Verbraucherschutz geschrieben haben nach dubai ankommt und die angenohmen lesen und sagen nein das machen wir nicht was soll mann denn dan tun und kommt bitte nicht jetze mit erst das lesen das  dann das gucken und beruhigt sein denn ich habe das schon gelesen und das habe ich auch angeschaut und bin gar nicht beruhigt! wenn mein angeblicher vertrag 2jahre geht muss ich dann ja noch so lange bezahlen! oder? Ich weiss auch das wenn ich kein "ok" Eingegeben habe nicht gültig ist. Also ist es besser dann den vertrags auflösung nach dubai oder der schweiz schiken?


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

I'm having a   .....nervous breakdown
                  .....mental shakedown  :wall:


----------



## fvf-1880 (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ich bin dumm:

Du hast Dir die Antwort doch schon selbst gegeben:



ich bin dumm schrieb:


> ...Ich weiss auch das wenn ich kein "ok" Eingegeben habe nicht gültig ist....


-> Du hast nicht zugestimmt, es besteht aus Deiner Sicht kein gültiger Vertrag.

Wo kein gültiger Vertrag, da besteht wohl keine Zahlungspflicht. 
Wo kein gültiger Vertrag, erübrigt sich wohl auch ein Widerruf. 

Ich persönlich würde mir die Portokosten sparen und die Zeit sinnvoller nutzen.


----------



## Wembley (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ich bin dumm

1) Du hast hier schon viele hervorragende allgemeine Anleitungen bekommen.
2) Du warst beim Verbraucherschutz, die dir dasselbe gesagt haben und sogar einen Musterbrief mitgegeben haben.

Damit sollte alles klarer als klar sein.

Ich glaube mittlerweile, du willst uns hier veräppeln. Aus welchem Grund auch immer. Ich würde den Mods vorschlagen, dass deine Postings in Zukunft ins Off-Topic verlagert werden. Da kannst du weitertrollen.


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ist kurz davor. wir hatten schon mal  solche  Härtefälle 
den  hier z.B: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50967


----------



## Der PhoeniX (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

also ich weiss nit so recht was mit manchen leuten los ist?
ich sagen es nun zum zweiten male!!!
wenn ich es verstanden habe was zu tun ist in der sache ,dann kann es eigentlich auch JEDER andere verstehen!
es gibt zwei möglichkeiten!
1.Man bezahlt!
2.Man bezahlt nicht!
es ist hier und auch auf anderen seiten ALLES erklärt!

ich habe denen mitgeteilt das ich NICHT zahlen werde,keinen weiteren kontakt mit denen haben möchte und das ich mich freue die vor gericht zu treffen!
vieleicht hatte ich ja nur glück aber tatsache ist das ich NIX mehr von denen höre.2 mahnungen und das wars und meine anmeldung war anfang november!


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Der PhoeniX schrieb:


> ich habe denen mitgeteilt das ich NICHT zahlen werde,keinen weiteren kontakt mit denen haben möchte und das ich mich freue die vor gericht zu treffen!


Meistens hören die Mahn- und Drohspielchen auf, wenn die merken, dass diese Drohungen nichts fruchten und man sich nicht aus lauter Angst schnell zahlt und sich unterm Tisch verkriecht. Da widmet man sich dann verstärkt lieber den Ängstlichen, Zweifelnden und Verunsicherten.

Oft läuft das "nutzlosbranchenbedingte Mahnverfahren" allerdings vollkommen automatisiert ab.


----------



## Kleene (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

[schnell zahlt ]

Was verstehen die denn dann unter schnell zahlen?? In den meisten Fällen läuft es doch bestimmt schon seit Oktober, oder so. Also müssten die es doch bald merken, dass sie bei uns keine Chance haben an das Geld zu kommen, oder nicht?


----------



## sascha (19 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kleene schrieb:


> [schnell zahlt ]
> 
> Was verstehen die denn dann unter schnell zahlen?? In den meisten Fällen läuft es doch bestimmt schon seit Oktober, oder so. Also müssten die es doch bald merken, dass sie bei uns keine Chance haben an das Geld zu kommen, oder nicht?



Och, das kann bei diversen Anbietern auch mal ein Jahr gehen - so lange halt, bis genug Deppen sich einschüchtern ließen und zahlten...


----------



## Annika2208 (20 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Leute

Habe eine Frage...

Habe heute ein Brief von denen bekommen, eine Rechnung+Mahngebühren... Das komische ist aber, die Mahnungen die ich per Mail bekommen habe, da waren es immer 5€ Mahngebühren und nun sind es 7€ in dem schreiben.
Allerdings steht wie immer, eine falsche IP-Adresse drin und ne Mahnung, dass als nächstes eine Inkassofirma beauftragt wird ... ha ha ...

Brauche auf nichts von denen reagieren .... oder??
Hab ja die Kündigungsbestätigung ... Die sind soooo Doof ...


----------



## Pfadfinder (20 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Annika2208

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hast Du eine Bestätigung, dass Du innerhalb der Frist widerrufen hast ?
Damit könnte man mal testen, ob sich die Inkassofirma so verhält wie es sich ein Präsidiumsmitglied der Verbandes der Deutschen Inkassounternehmen vorstellt:


> Inkassounternehmen sind laut Spitz zur redlichen, gewissenhaften und ordnungsgemäßen Geschäftsführung verpflichtet - und dazu gehöre ein fairer und seriöser Umgang mit dem Schuldner.


Quelle:http://www.n-tv.de/936901.html?200320081250

Falls nicht, könnte man sich beim zuständigen Amtsgerichtspräsidenten beschweren.
Vielleicht kommen die nach Monaten mal zu einer Entscheidung, was die Inkassoerlaubnis dieser betreffenden Firma betrifft.

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## Bayern84 (21 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Moin Männer.Bin neu hier.Habe gegoogelt und wurde hierher gebracht.Habe auch ein Problem mit der komischen "Nachbarschaft24".Haben mit 500 Euro Hotelgutschein geworben.Nach 2 Rechnungen via E-Mail,heute meine erste Post von den.Habe hier echt viel vor meiner Anmeldung gelesen.Habe noch nicht geantwortet.Soll ich?Im Brief ist nicht einmal der Widerspruchsrecht angegeben.
Wenn die mir mehrere Briefe noch zuschicken,kann man da ne Anzeige wegen ...... machen?Also [...] ist klar.Ich rede von zum Beispiel Nötigung etc.
Kann man dagegen auch klagen?
So.Genug gefragt als neuer.Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MFG

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (21 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Da gibt es erst mal folgendes:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4) Runter mit dem Blutdruck

In Punkt 1 und 2 wird eigentlich alles erklärt.


Bayern84 schrieb:


> Wenn die mir mehrere Briefe noch zuschicken,kann man da ne Anzeige wegen......


Der Erfahrung nach bringt das nichts. Vergiss nicht, dass die Kerle in einem Briefkasten in Dubai sitzen. Allerdings wenn man informiert ist (siehe Links oben), bereiten einem die Briefe keine schlaflosen Nächte mehr. Zumindest wird einem das von den vielen Usern hier immer wieder bestätigt. :smile:


----------



## Bonifatius (22 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich hier ebenfalls als Betroffener melden.

Hintergrund: Da ich in der letzten Zeit vom Spam überschwemmt werde (über 1.100/Tag an meine Domain), habe ich zu einem Anbieter mit guter Spamerkennung gewechselt und gleichzeitig alle Rundschreiben abbestellt, die ich nicht wirklich haben will. Da fiel mir auch die Werbung von Nachbarschaft24 in die Hände.

Ich habe die Seite kurz angeklickt (wie kann ich abbestellen, was wollen die eigentlich) und da gab es ein Suchfeld "nette Nachbarn aus Deiner Region finden" (sinngemäß), aufgemacht wie eine Suchmaschine. Okay, wenn man Nachbarn suchen will, muß man natürlich seine Adresse angeben (oder zumindest eine Straße in der Nähe ), also mal kurz geschaut, ob dort wirklich Nachbarn eingetragen sind: In echter Nähe niemand, in etwas größerer ein paar, deren Bilder aber eher wie von einer Bildagentur aussahen. Also keine echten Einträge, sondern Dummenfang.

Ich hätte vielleicht mißtrauisch werden sollen, als es hieß, ich muß ein Profil anlegen, um suchen zu können, aber da ich die Info dort so gut wie leergelassen habe, hat mich das nicht weiter interessiert. Wenn die das halt haben wollen, damit ich erfahre, ob aus meiner Kleinstadt noch jemand eingetragen ist, okay, es war ja nur die Suchfunktion.

Okay, den Rest kennt Ihr: Ich hätte ein Abo geschlossen, meine IP sei xxx, und so weiter. Bin aus allen Wolken gefallen, denn ich achte immer sehr darauf, wo ich mich im Internet bewege und hatte noch nie solche Probleme. Das haben die anderen, aber ich doch nicht... - Naja, jetzt weiß ich besser, wie das gehen kann. :cry:

Mich beruhigt aber, daß ich nicht alleine bin, daher habe ich mir die Entspannungsratschläge zu Herzen genommen und die Firma gebeten, mich von weiteren Textbausteinen zu verschonen, denn ich hätte keinen Vertrag geschlossen, aber der Gerichtsweg stünde ihnen ja offen. Und sie mögen bitte beachten, daß jegliche weiteren Mahnkosten unberechtigt seien, da die Forderung umstritten sei.

Ich habe jetzt noch zufällig mitbekommen, daß ein Brief an meinen Nick nicht zugestellt werden konnte, da er dort unbekannt sei... Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.

Bevor das einer mit der Nick-Adresse falsch versteht: Wenn ich irgendwo eine Leistung beziehen will, dann trage ich mich mit den richtigen Daten ein und zahle auch sofort. Wenn es aber nur um Datensammler geht, dann geht die das gar nichts an, wer ich bin. Meinen Ort anzugeben, damit sie mich durch eine Umgebungssuche neugierig machen können, okay, das ist für mich in Ordnung, aber mehr erst dann, wenn ich wirklich einen Vertrag schließen will.

Gruß

Boni


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bonifatius schrieb:


> Mich beruhigt aber, daß ich nicht alleine bin


geschätzt werden zwischen 200000-250000 Betroffene
 (nur von  Nachbarschaft24 )
wenn nur 5% aus Unkenntnis oder Furcht diese ungerechtfertigte Forderung bezahlen, kann  
sich jeder ausrechnen, wieviel das in  die Kassen  der hessisch-dubaianischen Nutzlosanbieter spült.


----------



## Exflame (22 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Gehe ich richtig bei der Annahme, das diese "Inkassostelle" (die auch in Deutschland liegt!) keinen negativen Eintrag bei der Schufe erwirken kann?

Ich hab zwar schon mal danach gefragt, aber da war die Inkassostelle noch kein Thema!

Gruß und Danke

Exflame


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Exflame schrieb:


> Gehe ich richtig bei der Annahme, das diese "Inkassostelle" (die auch in Deutschland liegt!) keinen negativen Eintrag bei der Schufe erwirken kann?


Wie denn auch? Es beginnt schon einmal damit, dass die mit Sicherheit nicht Mitglied der SCHUFA sind. Letzteres wäre so sensationell wie wenn Österreich Fußballeuropameister im heurigen Jahr werden und dort alle Spiele zweistellig gewinnen würde.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Man munkelt, dass der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn vom zuständigen Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt/Main inzwischen die Inkassolizenz erneuert wurde (unter einem neuen potentiellen Geschäftsführer).

Gerücht oder Tatsache? :unzufrieden:


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ob mit altem oder neuem GF spielt für die Ernsthaftigkeit der Forderungen keine Rolle.
 Sie bleiben lächerlich. Ist ohnehin völlig irrelevant,  wer die hessischen Beduinen bedient.


----------



## leo77 (24 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo Leo,
> 
> auch für Dich gilt:
> das gucken
> ...



Hallo Jens,

Ok und wenn ich widersprechen soll, wie soll das aussehen und kann ich das auch per Post weil ja meine e-mail inaktiv ist? Ich will denen nicht meine andere e-mail adresse geben!

V G Leo


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



leo77 schrieb:


> kann ich das auch per Post weil ja meine e-mail inaktiv ist?


Warum willst du mit einem  dubaianischen Briefkasten eine  Brieffreundschaft  eingehen?  
Halte ich für rausgeschmissenes Geld. Die Infos hast du jedenfalls  nicht verstanden

Mehr ist übrigens nicht drin. Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst:  Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## Hanne1983 (26 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe heut auch schon das 2. schreiben der Deutschen Inkassostelle Eschborn bekommen mit dem Muster von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.
Werde aber natürlich weiterhin nichts machen. Falls so ein Mahnbescheid kommt, weiß ich ja was zu tun ist


----------



## zeppm (26 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo, 
hin oder her mit dem Inkasso, 
ich sitze ja in Deutschland, die im Ausland, aber solange sind alle Mahnungbescheide, Inkassofirmen und Gerichte aus Deutschland zuständig, oder ?

Was könnte mir bei einer Reise in die Schweiz passieren, können die mich dort belangen,weil die dortigen Gerichte anders agieren ?


----------



## Stephan_OS (26 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nein, die schweizer Gerichte sind von vornherein nicht zuständig, da bei Verbrauchern grundsätzlich der Wohnort des Verbrauchers Gerichtsstand ist. 

Kannst also munter weiter deinen Geldkoffer jeden Monat rüberbringen zur Bank deines Vertrauens


----------



## Han Solo (26 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe mich auch vor Monaten angemeldet ... jedoch eigentlich nie genutzt. Stellte heute nun dieses dubiose Ding fest, dass ich löschen wollte aber es nur als "Kündigung" ging.

Zwar die Kündigung ausgelöst, aber erst somit heute gesehen, dass die Geld wollten. Nie gelesen oder zuvor gesehen. 

Zudem erhielt ich eben nie ne Mail mit Hinweis zu AGB Änderung.

Nun, den Dienst nicht genutzt, nie Bankverbindung angegeben oder auch nur näheres ausser Wohnort. Somit dürften die mich mal können.

Zudem hab ich noch ne Emailadresse nun hinterlegt, welche ich als Maildadresse für SPAM nun gelöscht habe.


Frage: Ist es nun somit gut, oder gibts einen Weg dort den Account direkt zu löschen? (Ist nicht zu sehen oder zu finden).



Weitere Infos again:
http://fudder.de/artikel/2007/12/20/meinnachbarnet-wird-kostenpflichtig-heimlich/


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Han Solo schrieb:


> Weitere Infos again:
> http://fudder.de/artikel/2007/12/20/meinnachbarnet-wird-kostenpflichtig-heimlich/


Was dort steht, ist zu erheblichen Teilen ungenau oder  falsch, insbesondere dies  ist völliger Unfug


> Im Prinzip erlischt das Widerrufsrecht also mit dem ersten Klick nach der Registrierung“,
> schreibt zweinull.cc. Es gebe nur einen sicheren Weg, sich die neun Euro im Monat zu sparen:
> das Profil komplett zu löschen.


----------



## Han Solo (26 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was dort steht, ist zu erheblichen Teilen ungenau oder  falsch, insbesondere dies  ist völliger Unfug



So sehe ich das auch, zumal ein "direkt löschen" des Account ja gar nicht möglich ist. 

Egal, ich haben bisher von denen nix gelesen oder gehört (bin zufällig nun wegen des canceln wollens draufgekommen, das da was von 9 Euro steht. Als dann noch Dubai und Postfach zu lesen war, war klar - es ist dubios geworden.) Sollte  ich also je wieder was von denen hören: Wird es von mir einfach ignoriert.


----------



## Han Solo (26 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ct (Heise Verlag) schreibt ganz brauchbares:

http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/artikel/102227


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Han Solo schrieb:


> . Als dann noch Dubai und Postfach zu lesen war, war klar - es ist dubios geworden.


Genau  das  ist der Grund, warum man zwar den Knaben nicht vor´s Schienbein 
treten kann,  anderseits deren Drohungen  völlig hohl und lächerlich sind. Jede Aktion, 
die weiter ginge, erforderte, dass die hessischen Beduinen ihr Inkognito auffliegen lassen
 müßten und darauf würden wir uns alle freuen, aber den Gefallen tun sie uns nicht.


Han Solo schrieb:


> ct (Heise Verlag) schreibt ganz brauchbares:
> http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/artikel/102227



auch dort steht z.T Unfug:


> Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, ist allerdings gezwungen, ein teures Auslandseinschreiben in die Schweiz zu schicken.


Das hier ist  leider nur zu wahr


> Rechtlich gesehen muss bei solchen Umständen zwar niemand zahlen, doch es werden sich schon genügend finden, die dem Inkassodruck nicht standhalten.


Schätzungen gehen zwischen 5-10% , was bei über 200000 Betroffenen ein hübschen Zubrot darstellt


----------



## Han Solo (26 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Genau  das  ist der Grund, warum man zwar den Knaben nicht vor´s Schienbein
> treten kann,  anderseits deren Drohungen  völlig hohl und lächerlich sind. Jede Aktion,
> die weiter ginge, erforderte, dass die hessischen Beduinen ihr Inkognito auffliegen lassen
> müßten und darauf würden wir uns alle freuen, aber den Gefallen tun sie uns nicht.
> ...


... ist immer wieder heftig was allmählich online abgeht. Tja, sollten die je nun meine Adresse doch noch finden (was ich nicht vermute) dann wird der Papiermüll noch größer. Nun, öffnen muss man von denen nix.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sie haben den Standort des Schweizer Briefkastens verlegt:


> Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:
> Servicecenter/netsolution
> Bahnhofstrasse 33
> 8620 Wetzikon
> Switzerland


----------



## kleine_seenixe (27 März 2008)

*Nachbarschaft24.com*

Hallo!

Ich bin durch Zufall auf diese Seiten gestoßen, weil auch mir das mit Nachbarschaft24.com  passiert ist. Ich bin nur einem Link gefolgt wo eine angebliche Freundin mich sucht und über diese Seiten mit mir sprechen will.
Habe dann schriftlich Widerspruch eingelegt und diesen nach Dubai, Schweiz und an die Inkassostelle geschickt. Von denen kam aber nur eine Email das ich trotzdem zahlen soll.  

Wie dann alles weiterging steht ja zur genüge auf mehreren Seiten hier im Forum.

Jetzt habe ich folgende Frage!

Könnte man sich nicht zusammenschließen, alle geschädigten hier und den Anbieter wegen Betruges anzeigen? Beweise von mehreren Geschädigten gibt es ja hier und es würden bestimmt auch sehr viele sich dieser Anzeige anschließen, nehme ich mal an.
Könnte man so den Spieß niht umdrehen und dem Anbieter endlich den gar aus machen? 

Was sagen die Experten hier im Forum dazu?

Also ich würde es mir zutrauen Anzeige zu erstatten und wenn das alle zusammen tun, dann denke ich das die keine Chance mehr haben vor Gericht!

Andrea


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.com*



kleine_seenixe schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich folgende Frage!
> 
> Könnte man sich nicht zusammenschließen, alle geschädigten hier und den Anbieter wegen Betruges anzeigen? Beweise von mehreren Geschädigten gibt es ja hier und es würden bestimmt auch sehr viele sich dieser Anzeige anschließen, nehme ich mal an.
> Könnte man so den Spieß niht umdrehen und dem Anbieter endlich den gar aus machen?


Die Nürnberger hängten keinen, es sei den sie hätten ihn. Außerdem ist mir 
kein Auslieferungsvertrag  mit der Freihandelszone in Dubai bekannt.


kleine_seenixe schrieb:


> Was sagen die Experten hier im Forum dazu?


Aussichtslos und sinnlose Belastung der Strafverfolgungsbehörden


----------



## Han Solo (27 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

... das Ganze wäre doch mal ne schöne Recherche und Info für z.B. SternTV oder Akte 08 oder Frontal21 etc. ... einer davon hat doch sicher "spass" und nutzen an dem Thema. 

(Ist da schon jemand "angefunkt" worden?)


----------



## Pfadfinder (27 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Han Solo,
es kamen schon so viele Beiträge im Fernsehen über die immer wieder gleichartige Internet-Abzocke;  ob da noch so ein großes Interesse besteht ?

Auch c't hatte mal in Sachen Nachbarschaft recherchiert http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...=20530&key=standard_document_33731979&seite=1
 mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich die Verantwortlichen weiterhin verstecken und eine Anwalt vorschicken.

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## Han Solo (28 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Aha, prima Beitrag. Danke.

Nun, ich könnte ja mal "Chewie" vorschicken ... vielleicht wandert das "Postfach" dann in ein anderes Universum - vor Schreck. (LOL)


Nun, andererseits ... gibt es immer auch für diese Magazine die Suche nach Themen. Viele Themen kommen immer und immer wieder. Man schaue hier und da nur mal Akte 08 ... vieles findet sich auch in Akte 04 oder 05 oder 06 ... immer in ähnlicher Form wieder. Wiederholungen der Themen bleiben nicht aus.

Neue, aktuelle Varianten sind das Thema. Aktuell isses ja gerade auch hier noch.


----------



## zeppm (28 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Sie haben den Standort des Schweizer Briefkastens verlegt:



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich habe meine erste Mahung am 13.3.08 bekommen, da war der Briefkasten noch in : 

Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:
Servicecenter/netsolution
Via Vorame 98
6612 Ascona
Switzerland


----------



## NiCöllchen (29 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo.
Wie immer - Ich auch 

Aber ich habe fleißig gelesen und tatsächlich verstanden.

Was ich eigentlich mal sagen wollte, ist danke an die, die hier helfen.

Als ich die erste Mahnung bekam, war ich schon fast auf dem Weg zur Bank, aber ihr habt mich sehr schön beruhigt, und ihr tut es immer noch 

Also, in der Hoffnung, dass Dubai mich irgendwann nur noch anschreibt, wenn ich zum Urlaub eingeladen bin, ein schönes Wochenende für euch!

NiCöllchen


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



NiCöllchen schrieb:


> Als ich die erste Mahnung bekam, war ich schon fast auf dem Weg zur Bank, aber ihr habt mich sehr schön beruhigt, und ihr tut es immer noch


Genau das ist unser Wunsch und Ziel , den Briefkastenbeduinen die Suppe zu versalzen


----------



## Han Solo (29 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Genau das ist unser Wunsch und Ziel , den Briefkastenbeduinen die Suppe zu versalzen



Und immerhin findet man diese Seite mit "nachbarschaft" in Google schon direkt hinter der eigentlichen [......]. 

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Tamina (29 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin natürlich auch reingefallen, hab per Mail widersprochen - ohne Antwort, dann kam per Mail Rechnung - ich hab inzwischen eine neue Mailaddy und  irgendwie hatte die auch bei meinem Namen einen Fehler drin. 
Jedenfalls hab ich seit Wochen Ruhe.
Nun meine Frage: schicken die Herren Ihre Mahnungen bzw. Inkassobescheide per Einschreiben? Ich frage, weil ich gerad im Briefkasten einen Wisch gefunden habe, daß ein Einschreiben für mich warten würde.......
Danke für Eure Antwrot!


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Tamina schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: schicken die Herren Ihre Mahnungen bzw. Inkassobescheide per Einschreiben? Ich frage, weil ich gerad im Briefkasten einen Wisch gefunden habe, daß ein Einschreiben für mich warten würde.......


Haben die deine Adresse?  Per Einschreiben  hab ich noch nie gehört/gelesen.
 Kann ja ganz was anders sein. Wart´s ab.


----------



## Tamina (29 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort.
Nun, Da Nachbarschaft23 mich ja angeschrieben hat, daß mich jemand aus meiner Straße gesucht hat... haben Sie schon meine Adresse...
Klar, am besten abwarten. Fällt halt nur schwer, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, was da kommen kann.
Wünsche allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## adler20 (29 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Tamina schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: schicken die Herren Ihre Mahnungen bzw. Inkassobescheide per Einschreiben? Ich frage, weil ich gerad im Briefkasten einen Wisch gefunden habe, daß ein Einschreiben für mich warten würde.......
> Danke für Eure Antwrot!



Kann nur von mir sprechen. Der Inkassobrief an mich kam per TNT an, wurde nur eingeworfen.


----------



## DarkCrimson (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hmm, die haben haben mir jetzt von der "DIS" eine Email-Geschickt. Recht interessant, riecht schon nach einer Massen Mai.

Auch falls schon bekannt hier die Mail: Welche ich am 30.03.08 um 00:20 Uhr erhalten habe...



> Sehr geehrter Herr sowieso,
> 
> auf unser erstes Inkassoschreiben vom 21.02.2008 haben Sie bis heute nicht reagiert!
> 
> ...



_Diverse Daten editiert und URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Sollten Sie nicht zahlen, sind wir gehalten binnen 5 Tagen gerichtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten.



Was sie nicht tun werden - wie immer halt  :gaehn:


----------



## DarkCrimson (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Das gegen Sie persönlich eingeleitete gerichtliche Verfahren ist mit weiteren Kosten verbunden, welche Sie mit der rechtzeitigen Zahlung vermeiden!



Nun diese Formulierung, steht in widerspruch zum Satz davor. Da man da durch vermittelt 
bekommen soll, daß man schon mit einen Bein in Gefängnis steht.... 
Hmm also langsam erhöhen sie den Druck...
Aber wie heißt es noch so schön! 
Nach Fest, kommt Ab.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Unsere "liebste Inkassostelle von allen" erhielt Post:


> Sehr geehrter Herr P., sehr geehrter Herr M.,
> 
> Bezug nehmend auf Ihr Schreiben vom **.03.2008 fordere ich Sie hiermit auf, die geltend gemachte Forderung auf gerichtlichem Wege einzufordern. Den Mahnbescheid hatten Sie zwar freundlicherweise schon ausgefüllt, jedoch würde dieser Mahnbescheid spätestens durch den angeblichen Schuldner (also mich) vor Gericht erfolgreich angegriffen werden. Offensichtlich haben Ihre Mitarbeiter wenig Erfahrung im Umgang mit Mahnbescheiden, denn sonst wäre ihnen aufgefallen, daß die Zeilen 11 bis 16 fehlerhaft bzw. überhaupt nicht ausgefüllt wurden.
> 
> ...



Mal sehen, wie (und ob überhaupt) es weitergeht......  :-D


----------



## Bellerophon (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hat irgendjemand von N24 mehr als einen Brief von der Inkassostelle bekommen? Also gab es schon jemanden der diesen Brief vom Gericht erhalten hat ?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> Also gab es schon jemanden der diesen Brief vom Gericht erhalten hat ?


Nein ( und wird auch nicht eintreffen) 
Der "Brief vom Gericht" heißt übrigens  (gerichtlicher) Mahnbescheid
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Bellerophon (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Na dann werd ich die Post von Nachbarschaft24 in den Mist werfen und mir da keine Gedanken drüber machen, weil wenn ich nicht mal so nen Mahnbescheid bekomme, ist es die Aufregung gar nicht wert.

lg

Bellerophon


----------



## rainbow (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Auch für sunshine5582 : Da man Dir keine Nachrichten schicken kann so !
 Hab morgen Termin bei der Polizei, will ja nicht NB24 anzeigen sondern die ganze Sache an sich. Deutsche Inkassostelle ist ja schon mal greifbar. Und die Betreiber derselben, die auch hinter den Seiten stecken sind ja Deutsche. Da laufen auch schon etliche Anzeigen und ich denke wenn das ALLE machen würden die drauf reingefallen sind ändert sich vielleicht mal was. Eindeutige Rechtsprechung in solchen Fällen zum Beispiel, so dass die [ edit]  Ihre Kosten nie eintreiben können ! In Österreich und der Schweiz sind ja auch Tausende reingefallen und die Polizei dort ermittelt auch schon.  Mal sehen was mein Freund und Helfer morgen sagt :laber:


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



rainbow schrieb:


> Hab morgen Termin bei der Polizei, will ja nicht NB24 anzeigen sondern die ganze Sache an sich.


Da die Beamten jeden Scheiß von Amts wegen aufnehmen müssen, ist auch hier wieder jeder willkommen, der meint das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen. Die Einstellungsverfügung der StA kann ich dir bei Bedarf heute schon zitieren.





rainbow schrieb:


> In Österreich und der Schweiz sind ja auch Tausende reingefallen und die Polizei dort ermittelt auch schon.


Nicht mehr als in D auch und außerdem haben die Österreicher an dieser Stelle (nicht mal die Salzburger) gar nix zu melden.





rainbow schrieb:


> Deutsche Inkassostelle ist ja schon mal greifbar.


Na und? Glaubst du im ernst, dass man sich in Frankfurt zu Thema nicht längst so manchen Gedanken bei der StA gemacht hat?  Tue dir einen Gefallen, wenn du meinst das Richtige tun zu müssen - mache deine Anzeige direkt schriftlich bei der StA Frankfurt, da der Anbieter in deren Zuständigkeitsbereich (und nicht in der Schweiz oder gar Dubai) seinen tatsächlichen Sitz hat und lass´ die ohnehin arglose Polizei bei dir am Ort einfach ihre wichtigeren Arbeiten erledigen. Was die Beamten im einzelnen zu dem Thema zu sagen haben ist ohnehin bedeutungslos!


----------



## Bellerophon (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@reducal: wie meinst du das mit Österreich? Sind wir davon weniger betroffen, also vom rechtlichen her?

lg Bellerophon


----------



## katzenjens (30 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

Österreich hätte erst etwas damit zu tun, wenn die "ZEA"-Inkassostelle bei Dir auftaucht.  Ansonsten, wie sollen Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft Firmen im Ausland belangen?!

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Wembley (31 März 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Österreich hätte erst etwas damit zu tun, wenn die "ZEA"-Inkassostelle bei Dir auftaucht.  Ansonsten, wie sollen Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft Firmen im Ausland belangen?!


Wobei die ZEA sich in letzter Zeit (zumindest meiner Beobachtung nach) sehr ruhig verhält. Sollte sich das ändern, wird auf die Verwalter des Gewerbeparks im Osten Innsbrucks einige zusätzliche Arbeit zukommen.  Und den Namen "ZEA" werden die dann bald nicht mehr hören können. Aber wie gesagt: Erst im Falle, dass.....

@Bellerophon
Solltest dir obiger Text wie ein spanisches Dorf vorkommen, macht nix. Betrifft dich eh nicht. Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.


----------



## Gluecksbengel (1 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich ärgere mich zwar auch mit meinen brieffreunden aus der nachbarschaft24 aus dubai rum..lach!!! aber im moment habe ich ruhe..sie hatten mir eine mahnung per mail geschickt..ich sollte mich da angemeldet haben und soll nun 54,00 euro plus 5 euro mahngebühren zahlen...ich hatte sie dann per mail angeschrieben und es kam zurück..wenn es nicht mein account ist. soll ich anzeige gegen unbekannt machen..2 tage später hatte ich per post eine schriftliche 2 mahnung im briefkasten...ich schrieb dann wieder per mail..das ich diese mahnung widerrufen und meinen anwalt  informieren werde um dann eine anzeige wegen arglister täuschung und betrug zumachen..sie wollten dann in der 2 mahnung 59,00 euro plus 2,00 mahngebühr haben..wie gesagt jetzt ist erstmal ruhe.. heute bekam ich eine nachricht auf meine email-addy..da steht eine neue nachbar-community nachricht für mich..lach!!! die versuchen doch mit allen mitteln, das man ihre links anklickt..leute ist jemanden schonmal aufgefallen, wenn man bei denen auf die hompage geht, und die AGBs anklickt, das dort jetzt der betrag von 9 euro mtl auftaucht..bin der meinung, das war vorher noch nicht..naja egal..laßt euch von den nicht verrücktmachen..ich finde es aber supi, wenn ich meine brieffreundschaft aus dubai erhalten kann..lach!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

DIS in aller Munde


----------



## Jyu88 (2 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

Nachbarschaft24 ist eine Community für Singles und für Menschen, die nach Gleichgesinnten in Ihrer Umgebung suchen. Das Portal versucht solche Menschen zu vereinigen. Durch ein internes Nachrichten-System können die Mitglieder untereinander Kontakt aufnehmen.

Jeder Nutzer hat die Möglichkeit ein eigenes Profil von sich zu erstellen und somit für Anderen sichtbar zu sein. Diese Daten sind jederzeit editierbar. Jedes Mitglied bekommt zusätzlich per E-Mail, sowie im System, passende Kontaktvorschläge durch einen Suchagenten.

Zudem hat nachbarschaft24 viele weitere Funktionen, wie Fotoalben der Mitglieder oder Verbindungen über Freunde. Viele nützliche Informationen erhalten Sie zudem im Portal.

Noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich, dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.

Da Sie uns keinen Widerruf zugesandt haben, wurde der Vertrag wie vereinbart abgeschlossen. Zudem haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unseres Service gelesen sowie akzeptiert und waren darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass eine Gebühr in Höhe von 9,00 € monatlich, halbjährlich im Voraus zu leisten ist.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Supportteam

Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:
Servicecenter/netsolution
Bahnhofstrasse 33
8620 Wetzikon
Switzerland

netsolution FZE
Sheikh Zayed Road
P.O. Box: 124166, Dubai
United Arab Emirates

Telefax: +423 662 901 808




hab diese mail auf meine beschwerde bekommen. hab dadrauf schon geantwortet, das ich nicht mehr reagiere ehe ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren kommt, wo ich dann auch ablehne zu zahlen.

oder was haltet ihr davon ?
sieht für mich wie ne normale massenantwort aus, wo oben nur der name eingefügt wurde


----------



## liam ofarrel (2 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

SO.... sorry is etwas lang geraten !!

hab zwar noch keine rechnung von leutchen von nb24 bekommen, aber bin nicht mit ner e-mail sondern durch ne bandansage am telefon da hingedrängt worden (neue masche oder auch schon öfter vorgekommen??).

bin heute(an meinem freien tag ;son mist-.- von telefon wachgemacht worden und eine computerstimme sagte zu mir es sei für mich auf  nachbarschaftspost.com eine nachricht von meinem nachbarn hinterlegt worden. ich solle mir nur den folgen code merken, auf die seite gehen diesen eingeben und schon würde mir sie angezeigt (mal so nebenbei sind solche ungebetenen anrufe von callcentern und bandansagen die man nicht selbst bestellt hat nicht verboten worden'??).

dumm wie ich war, bin ich mal auf die seite drauf, habe den code und die angaben die sie von mir wollten;telefon, name und vorname; angegeben.
in dem text nebenan war auch nicht zu ersehen das man sich damit bei nb24 anmeldet oder irgendetwas von kosten zu lesen die verursacht würden wenn ich versuche diese nachricht für mich zu lesen.
also machte ich auch bei dem kästchen mit den agb ein häkchen.

als nächstes wurde mit nur eine weiße seite angezeigt und mir zu verstehen gegeben das ich erfolgreich bei nb24 angemeldet sei.

nach dem ich die agb nun gründlich durchgelesen hatte versuchte ich mich regulär wieder dort abzumelden da ich ja laut agb 14 tage wiederrufs recht habe bevor ich für diesen dienst bezahlen soll!!

wie gelesen so versucht. also ich, wie in den agb beschrieben, mich versucht abzumelden. nach ein paar sec freudiger warte zeit kan nur ne fehler meldung, zitat:

Wähle deine Frage aus:  	

Ich möchte meinen Account löschen

Das Interface steht derzeit leider nicht zur Verfügung.

Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wir bitten um Verständnis.


zitat ende.

also nun meine Frage:

soll ich jetzt einfach mal ne zeit abwarten und es immerwieder im netz versuchen mich abzumelden solange ich noch dieses widerrufsrecht habe oder soll ich gleich einen widerruf schreiben und ihn der netten schweizer firma schicken oder soll ich jetzt einfach garnichts tun abwarten was da kommt??
wie gesagt ich habe noch keine rechnung und immernoch ein widerrufsrecht.

mfg liam


----------



## dvill (2 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Masche ist sattsam bekannt.


----------



## dvill (2 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jyu88 schrieb:


> sieht für mich wie ne normale massenantwort aus, wo oben nur der name eingefügt wurde


Wie sonst?

Sollen die Beutebeduinen etwa jedesmal neu überlegen, wie sie mit ihren schwachsinnigen Mails am meisten Angst verbreiten können?


----------



## Bellerophon (2 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Um was genau handelt es sich bei dieser ZEA? Ist das auch eine Briefkastenfirma oder gibts die wirklich?
Sind die genauso ernstzunehmen wie der Briefkasten in Dubai?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> Um was genau handelt es sich bei dieser ZEA? Ist das auch eine Briefkastenfirma oder gibts die wirklich??


geben tut es die  schon, zumindeset im WWW zea-service.com


> ZEA - Zentrale Europäische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd.
> Suite F 1 ST Floor, New City Chambers,
> 36 Wood Street Wakefield
> West Yorkshire WF1 2HB


Wie real das ist, ist schwer zu sagen 

PS: Für die Adresse Suite F 1 ST Floor, New City Chambers, 
gibt es über 200000 Treffer , eine  reine Briefkastenadresse


----------



## anna (2 April 2008)

hi, bin auch auf nachbarschaft24.de reingefallen, bloß mit dem unterschied das ich die erste rechnung davon bezahlt habe. Nun kam die nächste. Muss ich die jetzt auch bezahlen? Wollte wie alle anderen auch nur mal gucken, wer da was von mir will. Das ist doch die reinste [ edit] 
lg anna


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anna schrieb:


> Muss ich die jetzt auch bezahlen?




1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4 ) entspannen


----------



## Bellerophon (2 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ZEA - Zentrale Europäische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd.
Eduard Bodem Gasse 9
A-6020 Innsbruck

hmm.. Die sind sogar in Österreich. Das find ich gar nicht toll.
Nur, habe ich noch nie gelesen, dass Ltd. in Österreich geführt wird.


----------



## Wembley (2 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> hmm.. Die sind sogar in Österreich. Das find ich gar nicht toll.


Wieso nicht? Also mich amüsiert das. 
Schau mal hier: http://www.twi.at/index.php?id=20

Da sind alle Firmen aufgelistet, die sich in dem Haus dort befinden. Also die ZEA finde ich dort nicht. Es wird immer noch gerätselt, wo die dort sein sollen.

Also mach dir da nicht zu viele Gedanken. Wir kennen das "Umfeld" dieser Herren ganz gut. Daher gibt es nichts, was dich beunruhigen sollte.


----------



## Bellerophon (2 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Vielen Dank für den Link!

Mich fasziniert immer mehr, wieviel Arbeit sich jemand macht um einem das alles vorzugaukeln. Wirklich unglaublich, da scheint ja wirklich nichts wahr zu sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> Wirklich unglaublich, da scheint ja wirklich nichts wahr zu sein.



Das Geld, was aus den Taschen verängstigter/verunsicherter  User auf deren Konten fließt ist echt ....


----------



## Antiscammer (2 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Aber es ist nicht wahr, dass das Geld danach "weg" ist.
Es hat eben dann nur jemand anders! :scherzkeks:


----------



## martinus (3 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Zander schrieb:


> Hallo ,mir ist das gleiche passiert,bei mir steht aber die komplette adresse der inkassostelle mal dickgedruckt.
> von wo ist deine Inkassostelle?
> Meine kommt vonEschborn Mergenthaler Allee 79-81



hallo---habe heutre auch post von der inkassostelle erhalten--so wie die hier sagen sollte man nichts mehr machen---was sind das nur für gesetze das man gegen so ein unternehmen nichts machen kann


----------



## wahlhesse (3 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

viele vergessen, dass das Internet international ist aber die Deutsche Gesetzgebung nur in Deutschland gilt. Daran wird sich auch nie etwas ändern können.

Das Internet ist ein Abbild der normalen Gesellschaft, halt nur ohne Barrieren und Grenzen. Will sagen, das zwielichtige Bahnhofsviertel und die Einkaufsmeile liegen in direkter Nachbarschaft(24) zu den Taschendieben, Spielhöllen,  Rotlichtbereichen usw. Alles liegt nur einen Mausklick voneinander entfernt.

Würdet Ihr im echten Leben jedem Knilch, der euch etwas interessantes verspricht, Eure Adresse und Kontoverbindung geben?! Nee, oder?

Und wenn es doch zu spät ist: Hier lesen oder hier angucken.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## rolf76 (3 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> viele vergessen, dass das Internet international ist aber die Deutsche Gesetzgebung nur in Deutschland gilt. Daran wird sich auch nie etwas ändern können.



Auf die Seiten, um die es hier geht, ist sehr wohl deutsches Recht anwendbar. Die Seiten wenden sich gezielt an deutsche "Kunden" und unterliegen daher allen einschlägigen deutschen Gesetzen, unabhängig vom (angeblichen) Sitz des Anbieters. Anbieter, die ihren Sitz scheinbar ins Ausland verlegen und von dort aus deutsche Verbraucher necken, gehen jedoch offenbar davon aus, dass sie in Deutschland weder abgemahnt noch verklagt werden. Hintergrund ist die Überlegung, dass Abmahnungen und Klagen möglicherweise sehr langsam oder gar nicht im Ausland zugestellt werden. Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, ob Verbraucherverbände und "Kunden", die erfolgreich gerichtlich gegen den Anbieter vorgehen, anschließend das Urteil wirksam vollstrecken und ihre Kosten zurückholen können.

Fazit: Deutsche Gesetze anwendbar, die Anbieter hoffen jedoch darauf, für deutsche Behörden nicht erreichbar zu sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Fazit: Deutsche Gesetze anwendbar, die Anbieter hoffen jedoch darauf, für deutsche Behörden nicht erreichbar zu sein.


Soweit die ( graue)  juristische Theorie, jetzt aber mal Butter bei die Fische
Wer bzw welche Behörde wäre/würde sich  denn dafür zuständig (fühlen)   die zustellfähigen Wohnorte  der hessischen Pseudobeduinen  zu eruieren und  für Klagewillige zugänglich zu machen?


----------



## wahlhesse (3 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi Rolf,

natürlich hast Du recht, bloss was hilft es, wenn Ansprechpartner sich hinter ausländischen Briefkästen verstecken? Verbraucherzentralen haben ja einige "Anbieter" versucht, abzumahnen, Aber erfolglos weil kein anständiges Impressum vorhanden.

An die Angsthasen: Genau das ist der Grund, warum es keine gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide gibt. Inkassobüro oder Mahnanwalt müssten in dem Fall gerichtsfest ihren Auftraggeber offenlegen :scherzkeks: .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## A John (3 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wer bzw welche Behörde wäre/würde sich  denn dafür zuständig (fühlen)   die zustellfähigen Wohnorte  der hessischen Pseudobeduinen  zu eruieren und  für Klagewillige zugänglich zu machen?


Selbst wenn das gelingt, von der Klageerhebung bis zum Urteil kann locker ein Jahr vergehen. Wenn in so einem Fall ein Urteil ansteht, wird halt der "Director" oder gleich die ganze Ltd ausgewechselt.
Das Urteil kann sich der Kläger dann aufs Klo hängen und auf den Gerichtskosten wird er wohl auch sitzen bleiben. :wall:


----------



## qwertzuiop (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Liebe Leute,

habe auch gestern die gleiche Email bekommen, wie sie wohl schon viele andere  auch erhalten haben. Ich soll innerhalb von 7 Tagen 54 Euro überweisen.
Das ich das nicht mache, ist eine Sache. Aber mein nächstes Problem ist folgendes: Ich möchte diesen Leuten auch mitteilen, dass ich das Geld nicht überweise, dass ich Strafanzeige erstatten werde, dass ich meinen Anwalt einschalten werde, dass...... Nur ich finde keine Email-Adresse, an die ich das Schreiben schicken kann. In der Email, die ich erhalten habe steht, dass ich auf diese Email nicht antworten soll. Und auf der Internetseite des Anbieters finde ich auch keine Kontaktadresse. Und ehrlich gesagt, sehe ich absolut nicht ein, jetzt einen eingeschriebenen Brief nach Dubai oder in die Schweiz zu schicken. Warum soll ich auch nur einen Cent für so einen Brief ausgeben. Für etwas, wofür ich überhaupt nichts kann. Aber ich möchte doch auf deren Email reagieren, denn gar nicht zu reagieren, wäre denke ich auch nicht der richtige Weg. Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag.
Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## wahlhesse (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



qwertzuiop schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte doch auf deren Email reagieren, denn gar nicht zu reagieren, wäre denke ich auch nicht der richtige Weg. Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag.
> Danke für eine Antwort.



Warum möchtest Du reagieren?
Was ändert sich, wenn Du reagierst? Schau Dich im Forum um, viele Betroffene haben wie ein braver Bürger reagiert und die Anbieter nebst Inkassobüro und Anwälten haben auf stur geschaltet. Die "Anbieter" mahnen oft sogar frech weiter, auch wenn Betroffene bezahlt haben. Warum soll man diesen "Geschäftsleuten" welche sich in der Wüste verstecken, Respekt zollen?!

Hier lesen oder hier angucken

Danach sollte klar sein, was man tun soll... oder was nicht.
Ein klares "Tu dies" oder "Tu das" wirst Du hier nicht bekommen, ist wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetz in Deutschland nicht möglich, aber obige Links sollten Betroffene mit der Nase drauf stossen. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## qwertzuiop (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

erstmal herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort an "wahlhesse". Vor allem für Ihre Geduld. Da ja wirklich schon sehr viele annähernd die gleiche Frage wie ich gestellt haben. Es ist halt die Unsicherheit, die einen plagt, und die Machtlosigkeit. Oder vielleicht ist man doch nicht sooo machtlos. Was ich mich nur frage, ist, warum der Staat nicht eingreift. Oder nicht einmal die Medien darauf aufmerksam machen. Dies ist ja ein richtiger [......] und skanadalfall. Warum gibt es keinen TV-Beitrag von z.B. "Monitor". Es gibt doch in unserer Zeit viele Möglichkeiten, sämtliche Bürger eines Landes auf so etwas aufmerksam zu machen. Denn wenn ich nicht zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen wäre, hätte ich in meiner Naivität gestern auch schon bezahlt. D.h. bei mir war es 5 vor 12.
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## qwertzuiop (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,
muss mich leider noch mal zu dem Thema melden, das ich vergessen habe zu erklären, warum ich auf die emal-Rechnung reagieren möchte. Habe auf ZDFheute.de (Archiv vom 13.10.2007) folgendes gelesen:
„Der Nutzer sollte nach Erhalt der ersten Rechnung allerdings sofort schriftlich widersprechen und von seinem 14-tägigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen, rät Axel Kossel vom IT-Fachblatt c't.“
Daher ist es mir so wichtig, den [......] schriftlich zu widersprechen. Aber per Email habe ich keine Chance, da ich keine Emai-Adresse finden kann. Dann wohl doch per Post (habe nichts dagegen, die Deutsche Post zu unterstützen, ist ja wenigstens ein seriöser Betrieb).
Noch einen schönen Tag und wenn jemand noch einen Tipp hat, bedanke ich mich jetzt schon mal im Voraus.
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## qwertzuiop (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Tamina (Thrad 342),

sie haben eine Email zurück an die Nachbarschaft24 mit dem Widerruf geschickt. Könnten Sie so freundlich sein und mir auch die Emailadresse mitteilen? Hat es überhaupt geklappt? Haben Sie im Moment Ruhe?
Danke und LG


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



qwertzuiop schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keinen TV-Beitrag von z.B. "Monitor".


Der gute Mann, der als mutmaßlicher Drahtzieher dieser Geschichte(n) im Hintergrund steht, war bereits zweimal Gegenstand von Berichterstattungen vom ZDF ("Der WISO-Reporter ermittelt"). Dazu hatte man die Geschäftsräume in der Schweiz besucht und auch die Büros der DIS (damals noch in der Frankfurter Rossertstraße).

Außerdem war auch BIZZ in den Schweizer "Geschäftsräumen" zu Gast!

Selbstverständlich wurde das ZDF auf die neuerlichen Projekte aufmerksam gemacht. Dort ist man es aber anscheinend leid, die Dinge ständig zu verfolgen und anzuprangern, ohne dass die zuständigen Behörden endlich mal reagieren.
(O-Ton: "Wie oft sollen wir denn da noch tätig werden? Ich kann diesen Namen nicht mehr hören").  :cry:


----------



## qwertzuiop (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke nicko


----------



## dvill (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



qwertzuiop schrieb:


> „Der Nutzer sollte nach Erhalt der ersten Rechnung allerdings sofort schriftlich widersprechen und von seinem 14-tägigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen, rät Axel Kossel vom IT-Fachblatt c't.“


Der Ratschlag ist sicher ein seriöser Ratschlag von einem seriösen Fachmann für einen Geschäftsvorfall zwischen zivilisierten Partnern. Da muss nun jeder selbst einschätzen, ob sein Geschäftspartner in diesem speziellen Fall das genannte Kriterium erfüllt. Für seriöse Geschäftspartner ist es eher ungewöhnlich, dass ein deutsches Amtsgericht vor deren Mahndrohschreiben wegen offensichtlichem Schwachsinn warnt.

Der Ratgeber der ARD argumentiert etwas angepasster.


----------



## qwertzuiop (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

danke dvill,

überzeugt mich.

Gruss


----------



## Bellerophon (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die haben doch auch sicher die Frechheit, dass wenn man ihnen diese Abmeldung innerhalb der 14 Tagen schickt, dass sie dann sagen: "Sie waren schon mal eingeloggt, also haben sie unsere Dienste genutzt, Pech gehabt!"
Sowas traue ich denen voll zu.

Also ich bin froh, dass ich mit der Sch***** nicht alleine bin und wenn die uns alle verklagen wollen, die nicht bezahlen, dann haben sie verdammt viel zu tun. Aber da sie sich eh in ihrem Briefkasten verstecken, werde ich die Briefe immer wegwerfen, auf besser Zeiten hoffen und mich auch in meinem Briefkasten verstecken *gg*.


----------



## dvill (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Eine Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistungen vor Ablauf der gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist führt nicht zum Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts.


...


----------



## Bellerophon (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

danke dvill, genau das hab ich gemeint, die haben echt an alles gedacht.

Sag wie schaut es den mit Österreich aus, von der rechtlichen Lage her im Bezug auf N24 ?

lg Bellerophon


----------



## qwertzuiop (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Würde mich interessieren, ob es in Dubai die Todesstrafe gibt (ach, das war ja Texas), oder ob einem die Händ abgehackt wird (ups, das war ja Saudi Arabien).
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die ihren Sitz nicht in Jeddah oder irgendwo in Texas  haben.
Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage: wie kann es sein, dass sich so eine seriöse und große Bank wie die Commerzbank dafür hergibt und deren Konto führt.
Einen angenehmen Tag noch


----------



## dvill (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



qwertzuiop schrieb:


> Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage: wie kann es sein, dass sich so eine seriöse und große Bank wie die Commerzbank dafür hergibt und deren Konto führt.


Die wissen es vermutlich noch nicht.


----------



## CrazyCool (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Heute kam ein zweiter Mahnbrief von der DIS. Dieser enhielt eine Aufstellung der geforderten Kosten, eine Aufstellung der evtl. Gerichtskosten, falls ich nicht bezahle (was ich auch nicht vorhabe.) und ein Antag auf Ratenzahlung.

Auf der ersten Seite ist noch von einem Betrag von 89,95€ die Rede und im Ratenzahlungsantrag schon von 100,51€.

Und dann noch dieser Satz:
"Da unsere Auftraggeberin Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt, möchten wir die Einleitung eines Gerichtsverfahrens gegen Sie gerne vermeiden."

Mich sehr schätzt??? Hört sich an als ob Sie ohne mich bzw. uns nicht leben kann :sun:.


----------



## wahlhesse (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Natürlich wollen die eine Einleitung eines Gerichtsverfahren verhindern. Weil dann würde ratzfatz das Geschäftsmodell der "Anbieter" platzen wie eine Seifenblase. Daher beschränken die sich lieber aufs Drohen. Leider lassen sich noch zu viele Betroffene davon beeindrucken... schade eigentlich.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



CrazyCool schrieb:


> Und dann noch dieser Satz:
> "Da unsere Auftraggeberin Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt, möchten wir die Einleitung eines Gerichtsverfahrens gegen Sie gerne vermeiden."


Aus der Rubrik Heiteres zum Wochenende. Die DIS kann nicht vor Gericht ziehen,
 nur der/die   Forderungssteller und  dann müßten die hessischen Wüstenbeduinen endlich mal die Hosen runterlassen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



CrazyCool schrieb:


> Und dann noch dieser Satz:
> "Da unsere Auftraggeberin Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt, möchten wir die Einleitung eines Gerichtsverfahrens gegen Sie gerne vermeiden."


Heißt übersetzt:
Mensch, latz endlich freiwillig die Kohle rüber, denn vor Gericht würden wir wohl eins auf den Beduinenturban kriegen... :-D


----------



## Wembley (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> Sag wie schaut es den mit Österreich aus, von der rechtlichen Lage her?


Dieser Link erklärt eigentlich alles:
http://www.verbraucherrecht.at/development/typo/test/index.php?id=718

Es gibt zwar oft kleine Unterschiede im Detail, aber die Position des Verbraucheres ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlechter. Dieser Link beschreibt die rechtliche Lage ganz genau. Juristisch sauber gemacht. Allerdings zwei Anmerkungen dazu:


			
				verbraucherrecht.at schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich sicher ist, dass er sich nie auf der entsprechenden Seite angemeldet hat und trotzdem Rechnungen erhält, sollte Strafanzeige bei der Wirtschaftspolizei erstatten.


Man kann davon ausgehen, dass wohl in den seltensten Fällen was rauskommt. Erst recht wenn gegen Firmen ermittelt wird, die außerhalb der EU liegen. Die Polizei allerdings wird für nix und wieder nix beschäftigt und  andere, notwendigere Dinge bleiben auf der Strecke.

Es werden auch einige Musterbriefe (gelten nur für Österreich) angeboten. Das ist gut. Allerdings ist es mittlerweile höchst umstritten, ob es Sinn macht, eingeschriebene Briefe in alle möglichen Weltgegenden zu versenden.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Oft kommt dann zum Schluß der Mahnspirale auch noch eine Mahnung, wo die Begleichung eines ermäßigten Betrags angeboten wird, "um die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen".
Reagiert man dann immer noch nicht, ist die Sache dann regelmäßig auch so aus der Welt geschafft. Die D.I.S. darf als Inkassobüro kein Mahnverfahren einleiten, die Wüstensöhne machen es auch nicht. Wie sollten sie auch - ohne zustellfähige Anschrift.


----------



## dvill (4 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Bande unterhält zum allem Überfluss ein nicht zuständiges Servicezentrum in einer halbwegs zivilisierten Weltgegend. Daran sieht man, wie das Geschäft läuft. Wer seine Rechte kennt, verhandelt nicht mit Nicht-Zuständigen.


----------



## Ralleff (5 April 2008)

*nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo liebe Community,

für alle diejenigen, die diesen thread lesen und zum ersten Mal - wie ich am späten gestrigen Abend - Post von nachbarschaft24.com erhalten haben, hier ein Versuch eines Schreibens zum Widerruf.

Ich habe dieses Schreiben in enger Abstimmung mit meinem Rechtsbeistand (die Frau schläft üblicherweise neben mir ein......) verfasst und stelle es der Community kostenfrei zur Verfügung:

Einzige Voraussetzung: Ihr solltet tatsächlich keine Anmeldung, keinen Link und keine persönlichen Daten abgegeben haben. Das dürfte aber nach Durchsicht dieses und anderer Diskussionsrunden bei der Mehrheit der Betroffenen der Fall sein.
Hier der Wortlaut:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit Verwunderung habe ich Ihre Rechnung zur Kenntnis genommen und widerspreche Ihr hiermit in aller Entschiedenheit. Dies will ich Ihnen gerne und in gebotener Kürze erläutern.

Weder bin ich wissentlich Ihrer "Community" beigetreten, noch bin ich an irgendeiner Stelle eine wie auch immer geartete Verpflichtung eingegangen, geschweige denn, dass ich einem höchst zweifelhaften Nachbarschaftsdienst mit Stammsitz im Mittleren Orient und einer Verwaltungsstelle in der Schweiz vertrauliche Daten gegeben oder die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiert hätte. Insofern betrachte ich Ihren Versuch, Rechnungsbeträge in Höhe von 54 Euro als in höchstem Maße unseriös, zumal sie mit ebenso zweifelhaften Gewinnspielen verknüpft sind. Die angehängte Rechnung habe ich nicht geöffnet und werde sie auch nicht öffnen, weil ich befürchten muss, dass Ihre pdf-Datei virusverseucht ist.

Sollten Sie auf Ihren Forderungen bestehen bleiben, sehe ich mich gezwungen, anwaltlichen Beistand einzuholen. Die dabei entsprechenden Kosten werde Ihnen im Gegenzug in Rechnung zu stellen.
PS: Diese Mail ging gleichzeitig über "BCC" an einen Verteiler befreundeter "Multiplikatoren" (zwecks nachheriger gerichtlicher Nachvollziehbarkeit).

Ich bitte Sie daher um eine letzt schriftliche Bestätigung, dass Sie von Ihren Forderungen zurücktreten und keine weiteren Schreiben dieser Art an mich senden und das bitte innerhalb von sieben Tagen.

Ohne freundliche Grüße _

PS: Sollte der Empfänger keine Antwort schicken, betrachtet alle weiteren Mails als gegenstandslos. Ihr solltet aus Gründen der Nachvollziehbarkeit, die Mail des Schreibens samt Datum dokumentieren (am besten als Screenshot). Sollte - was höchstwahrscheinlich nicht passieren wird - tatsächlich ein "gerichtliches Mahnschreiben" kommen, solltet ihr diesen ersten Widerruf vorweisen können.
Noch ein zweiter Hinweis: Es könnte das Ziel sein, mit einem solchen Schreiben weitere persönliche Daten (z.B. eine Adresse, eine Homepage o.ä.) in Erfahrung zu bringen. Diesen Gefallen solltet Ihr den "wüsten Söhnen" selbstverständlich nicht machen.

Es lebe das "offene Internet!"
Ein Schönes Wochenende wünscht der "Ralleff":-D


----------



## HansMuenchen (5 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo allerseits,

nun ist schon starker Tobak den die dort verabreichen, nach durchsicht der Beiträgt hier.

Auch ich bin leider einer der vielen die auf "Kostenlos" reingefallen ist, sich zwar abmelden wollte doch leider ging natürlich (warum hätte es auch anders sein sollen) just an diesem Tag der Button nicht (verklemmt?). Zum glück saß ein Freund neben mir dem ich dieses Korriosum demonstriert habe. Eine rechtzeitig abgschickte Email führte nur (wunder?) dazu das ich auf den in den AGB's angegebenen Weg sprich schriftlich nach Dubai verwiesen wurde.

Was natürlich nicht mehr ging aber wir leben ja im Zeitalter der Elektronischen post. *g* scheinbar existiert die in Dubai nur noch nicht (webseiten kann man bauen aber keine Email Postfächer) und aus diesem Grund habe ich auch schon den 2. Brief der dubiosen "Deutsche Inkassostelle" erhalten.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf keinen von beiden Reagieren und es für meinen Teil einfach mal auf einen (wenn den jemand aus Dubai erscheint) Gerichtsprozess warten auf den ich mich schon heute Freue.

Wer sich mal so ein Schreiben anschauen möchte kann dies gern bei mir auf der Seite tun.

http://blog.glomme.de

Man hat sogar gleich noch einen Tilgungsplan (nette Geste echt) mitgeschickt so das ich in Raten zahlen kann *g*

Gruß aus München
Hans


----------



## monege22 (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo, hab heute per email die zweite Aufforderung zur Zahlung des Inkassoinstitutes bekommen, da ist folgender Link drin gewesen:
[noparse]http://www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/[/noparse]
Geht man auf die Seite wird man ausführlich über seine nicht vorhandenen Rechte aufgeklärt.
Wenn man diesen Aussagen glauben würde , wären wir alle die darauf reingefallen sind die Betrüger und würden bei nicht Zahlung bestraft.:wall:
Hat jemand auch so eine mail bekommen oder solche Erfahrungen gemacht, was die nach der zweiten Mahnung tatsächlich unternehmen?
Eigentlich bleib ich noch recht locker dabei, bin zum Glück Rechtschutz versichert, allerdings wäre es interessant zu erfahren, wann ich die einschalten soll.
Hoffe jemand ähnliches Schreiben bekommen und schreibt hier zurück.
Bis dahin


----------



## KatzenHai (5 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ralleff schrieb:


> _Sollten Sie auf Ihren Forderungen bestehen bleiben, sehe ich mich gezwungen, anwaltlichen Beistand einzuholen. Die dabei entsprechenden Kosten werde Ihnen im Gegenzug in Rechnung zu stellen._


... wobei die diese Rechnung nicht nur nicht zahlen werden, sondern tatsächlich nicht zahlen müssen, lies hier, was immer noch gilt.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



monege22 schrieb:


> Geht man auf die Seite wird man ausführlich über seine nicht vorhandenen Rechte aufgeklärt.



Und nur weil diese obskure Seite, die den Nutzloseitenanbietern sehr nahe steht,  steht dummes 
Zeug erzählt, bist du beunruhigt?  Alle Verbraucherzentralen und Juristen, die  das Gegenteil erzählen, 
haben also Unrecht? Warum zieht denn der Laden nicht vor Gericht? ( ist etwas schwierig für die 
Wüstenbeduinen aus ihrem arabischen Briefkasten zu krabbeln und  sich in Deutschland mal einer 
 echten juristischen/gerichtlichen  Herauforderung zu stellen)

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4) Fahr deine  Panik runter, entspann dich  und denk mal in Ruhe nach


----------



## monege22 (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Panik hab ich nicht gerade, aber ich muß zugeben, es wird einem schon etwas mulmig, wenn man solche Post bekommt, hab aber auf keinen Fall vor zu zahlen. Ich hab hier bereits alles was vorhanden ist schon gelesen und es beruhigt schon etwas, dass es so vielen bereits passiert ist und ich nicht allein die Dumme bin, die auf so etwas rein gefallen ist. Werd also auf weitere Post warten, müsste dann ja vom Gericht kommen oder auch nicht.
Bis dahin


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



monege22 schrieb:


> Werd also auf weitere Post warten, müsste dann ja vom Gericht kommen oder auch nicht.
> Bis dahin



Post  ja, aber nicht vom Gericht, wetten?


----------



## monege22 (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn es soweit ist geb ich hier Bescheid, hoffe du behälst Recht.


----------



## KatzenHai (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



monege22 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab heute per email die zweite Aufforderung zur Zahlung des Inkassoinstitutes bekommen, da ist folgender Link drin gewesen:
> [noparse]http://www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/[/noparse]
> Geht man auf die Seite wird man ausführlich über seine nicht vorhandenen Rechte aufgeklärt.


Mal ganz ehrlich: Kaum einer der sog. "Grundsatzartikel" ist vollständig und fehlerfrei. Da wird immer so gerade knapp vorbei formuliert, damit es nach X aussieht, obwohl es ein U ist ...
Die Urteile sind teilweise nie rechtskräftig geworden, teilweise überholt. Die Zusammenfassungen wie auch die Auswahl sind nicht nur tendenziell, sondern teilweise schlicht falsch.

Kurzum:
Wenn dort stünde "_die Erde ist eine Scheibe, vgl. BGH 11.11.1999, X U 08/15_", hätte es vergleichbare rechtliche Relevanz und Richtigkeit.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



monege22 schrieb:


> . Ich hab hier bereits alles was vorhanden ist schon gelesen und es beruhigt schon etwas, dass es so vielen bereits passiert ist :


Geschätzt werden bei dieser Seite weit über 200000 



monege22 schrieb:


> Wenn es soweit ist geb ich hier Bescheid,


Du wärst der erste bei dieser Seite. (von hundertausenden) 

In zwei Jahren haben es zweimal vergleichbare Nutzlosbieter ( die sogar offiziell 
in Deutschland ansässig sind ) es vor Gericht versucht und  sich drastische Abfuhren geholt


----------



## Der PhoeniX (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

wenn die könnten würden die doch nicht nur mails und briefe schreiben sondern mal butter bei de fische tun !wenn ich so ne site hätte und alle verarschen würde und es ne möglichkeit gäbe um an die kohle von 250.000 leuten zu kommen hätte ich das doch schon lange gemacht!aber die können ja nit!das geht noch ne zeitlang so weiter und dann wird der spuk komplett aufhören und die werden auf ner neuen welle schwimmen und das gleiche mit anderen 250.000 ausprobieren!


----------



## dvill (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum zieht denn der Laden nicht vor Gericht?


Das wär's. Die ziehen vor Gericht, am besten in Lübeck. Das Amtsgericht dort kennt sich gut aus.

Am besten würden die als Sitzungssaal gleich die Stadthalle reservieren. Es würde viele Drohschreibenempfänger sicher mal interessieren, den wirklich Verantwortlichen bei Licht in einem deutschen Gericht mit realer Anschrift kennenzulernen.

Echt schade, dass die Elitegymnasiasten so lichtscheu sind.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



monege22 schrieb:


> Wenn es soweit ist geb ich hier Bescheid, hoffe du behälst Recht.


Mach das, bitte!
Weil du dann der erste wärst, dem solches widerfährt (wenn du nicht gerade mit denen eine schriftliche Ratenzahlungs-Vereinbarung triffst)!

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man in allen deutschsprachigen Verbraucherschutz-Foren auf einen solchen Schritt der Kameltreiber sehnlichst wartet!


----------



## Nine23 (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

ich habe heute per Email eine Rechnung bekommen über 54Euro, da ich seit 02.07.07 angemeldet bin und mein 14tägiger Testzugang abgelaufen sei.

Ich habe mich zwar damals neugierigerweise angmeldet seitdem aber ni mehr dort gewesen. Damals stand auf der Seite auch nichts von 9Euro pro Monat. Jetzt ist es nicht zuübersehen, dass die Anmeldung Geld kostet.

Was mache ich jetzt? Habe Angst das zahlen zu müssen. Ich wollte erst drauf antworten und vorlügen, dass ich mich gar nicht dort angemeldet habe


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nine23 schrieb:


> Was mache ich jetzt? Habe Angst das zahlen zu müssen. Ich wollte erst drauf antworten und vorlügen, dass ich mich gar nicht dort angemeldet habe


Same answer as thousand times before:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen

4) Fahr deine Panik runter, entspann dich und denk mal in Ruhe nach


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nine23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute per Email eine Rechnung bekommen über 54Euro, da ich seit 02.07.07 angemeldet bin und mein 14tägiger Testzugang abgelaufen sei.


Da bist du nicht die erste. Sieh dich hier in diesem Thread doch um.

Was zu tun ist?
Siehe Posting von Nicko1998, meinem Vorposter


> Ich habe mich zwar damals neugierigerweise angmeldet seitdem aber ni mehr dort gewesen. Damals stand auf der Seite auch nichts von 9Euro pro Monat. Jetzt ist es nicht zuübersehen, dass die Anmeldung Geld kostet.


Ich kann das schon nicht mehr hören. Die Erklärung findest du in meiner Signatur (Das ist der Text ganz unten in Kursivschrift).



> Habe Angst das zahlen zu müssen.


Fürs Angst haben gibt es keinen Grund.


----------



## Nine23 (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ist es denn ratsam auf diese E-Mail zu widersprechen, dass ich nicht im Glauben war ein Vertrag einzugehen und nichts von Gebühren zu lesen war?

Jetzt ist es bestimmt kein Betrug mehr, weil der Preis deutlich auf der Startseite steht


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nine23 schrieb:


> Ist es denn ratsam auf diese E-Mail zu widersprechen, dass ich nicht im Glauben war ein Vertrag einzugehen und nichts von Gebühren zu lesen war? Jetzt ist es bestimmt kein B***** mehr, weil der Preis deutlich auf der Startseite steht


Wenn du auf Korrespondenz mit Mail-Robots Wert legst, vielleicht. Ansonsten findest du hier ein sehr schönes Beispiel, wie dann diese Korrespondenz mit dem Betreiber aussehen könnte (gleicher Betreiber):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
Zum "deutlichen Preis auf der Startseite" dies hier:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dbZzRJm-3_4&feature=user
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XAMY-HR3bIk&feature=user


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nine23 schrieb:


> weil der Preis deutlich auf der Startseite steht


um mich selbst aus einem anderen Thread zu zitieren


myself schrieb:


> Zum zigten Mal: Es ist Sache des Anbieters im Streitfall zu beweisen, das alles korrekt abgelaufen ist. Da sich die Herrschaften aber nie vor Gericht trauen, wird es nie zur einer echten Auseinandersetzung darüber  kommen.
> Kein User ist verpflichtet ständig Screenshot zu ziehen um seine "Unschuld" zu beweisen.


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nine23 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es bestimmt kein Betrug mehr, weil der Preis deutlich auf der Startseite steht


Strafrechtliche Bewertungen (Betrug oder nicht) sind nicht deine Sache. Hier geht es um etwas völlig anderes: Vertragsrecht. Kann man auf diese Art und Weise Verträge abschließen oder nicht? Der mehr oder weniger einhellige Tenor der Juristen ist bei solchen Seiten (Preisangabe problematisch): Betrug eher nein, aber Vertrag gibt auch keinen. Das heißt ein den Preis übersehender Kunde ist in einer sehr guten Position.

Noch mal zum Thema Startseite: Ich habe dir vorhin geraten, meine Signatur zu lesen. Es spielt u. U. keine Rolle, was auf der Startseite steht. Bei vielen Usern schaut das Anmeldelayout anders aus.


----------



## Han Solo (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Oft kommt dann zum Schluß der Mahnspirale auch noch eine Mahnung, wo die Begleichung eines ermäßigten Betrags angeboten wird, "um die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen".
> Reagiert man dann immer noch nicht, ist die Sache dann regelmäßig auch so aus der Welt geschafft. Die D.I.S. darf als Inkassobüro kein Mahnverfahren einleiten, die Wüstensöhne machen es auch nicht. Wie sollten sie auch - ohne zustellfähige Anschrift.



So einfach isses. punkt.

Andererseits: Viele hatten ja schon angemeldet als es noch "wirklich" kostenlos war. Das dann Monate später ein bereits unter anderen Bedingungen angemeldeter Account plötzlich kostenpflichtig sei, ist nicht rechtens und braucht eben somit nicht befolgt zu werden, zumal ja niemand darüber informiert wurde oder damit die ausserordentliche Kündigung möglich war.


----------



## CrazyCool (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mich würde mal interessieren ob irgendwer, von denen die bezahlt haben, schon mal was von dem angeblichen Hotelgutschein gesehen haben :-D


----------



## Jörn Rastetter (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo, ich habe keine Post dieser Firma bekommen. Mich interessiert aber doch wie die an die Telefonnummern herankommen, die nicht in der DB der Telekom öffentlich sind?


----------



## HansMuenchen (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Jörn Rastetter schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe keine Post dieser Firma bekommen. Mich interessiert aber doch wie die an die Telefonnummern herankommen, die nicht in der DB der Telekom öffentlich sind?



Was meinst du mit "Wie die an die Telefonnummern herankommen"?
Neue Qualität der Eintreibung?

Gruß aus München
Hans


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Jörn Rastetter schrieb:


> Mich interessiert aber doch wie die an die Telefonnummern herankommen, die nicht in der DB der Telekom öffentlich sind?


Die Frage  bezieht sich wohl hierauf:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51609


> Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost


Wie alle Telefonspammer: Durch Anrufroboter die blind Nummernblöcke abklappern. 
Es wird nicht gezielt gewählt


----------



## Bellerophon (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Dieser Trick, dass man verschiedene Interseiten gleichzeitig hat und je nach Herkunft des Users (Mail, direkte Eingabe, Google Add) ist so einfach wie auch genial. 
Das kann man in ca. 10 Minuten mit PHP nachprogrammieren und da die Anbieter das wissen, wird es sicherlich überall verwendet. 
Also man sollte jetzt nicht Zweifel haben und sich denken: "Also wer macht sich diese Arbeit, blabla...".
Fall mehr drüber wissen will, um zu verstehen wie die das machen, kann mich gerne anschreiben.


----------



## Bellerophon (5 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

So, ich habe denen der Oberbank jetzt ein Mail geschrieben, dass die von N24 ein Konto bei denen haben.
Bin gespannt auf die Antwort!

lg Bellerophon


----------



## qwertzuiop (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ HansMuenchen Thread 401,

vielen Dank, dass Sie uns die Information zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Gruss


----------



## HansMuenchen (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Kein Problem  Will ja das andere auch auf dem Laufenden sind und stelle das gerne zur verfügung damit keiner Panik schieben muß.

Gruß aus München
Hans


----------



## necron (6 April 2008)

*Rechnung von Nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gestern eine Mail mit Rechnung als Anhang von [email protected] bekommen.
In dieser Rechnung wollen sie für den Nutzungzeitraum 54,00€ von mir haben, die binnen 7 Tagen zu überweisen sind!

Laut Mail habe ich mich am 22.12.07 "der Community" angeschlossen und soll für eine Dienstleistung , die ich niemals in Anspruch genommen habe jetzt blechen.

Hier die Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich unserer Community am 22.12.2007 angeschlossen haben.
> 
> ...



Habe darauf hin, an ZWEI verschiedene Mailadressen von Nachbarschaft24 einen Widerruf geschrieben (samt Lesebestätigung). Beide Mails sind wohl eingegangen, da ich keine Rücksendung erhielt.

Geschrieben habe ich, dass ich dieses Dienst niemals in Anspruch genommen habe, ich verlange, dass die Rechnung zurückgezogen wird und meine gesamten persönlichen Daten unverzüglich zu löschen sind, seitens des Anbieters. 
Andernfalls behalte ich mir vor, rechtliche Schritten einzuleiten.


Soll ich nun erstmal abwarten?
Ich weiß, dass auf Seite steht, dass 9€ pro monat anfallen. Außerdem steht dort in den AGBs irgendwo, dass man nach SEINER Anmeldung dort eine Bestätigungmail von NBS24 bekommt, danach sei der Vertrag geschlossen. Solch eine Mail habe ich niemals bekommen, es sei denn sie verschwand im Spamfilter meines Mailservers.


Viele Grüße
necron


----------



## Bellerophon (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

les dir mal ganzen Thread durch, du wirst dann sehen, was du tun sollst.


----------



## halo87 (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo,

ich habe am 20.02.08 ein Schreiben von der deutcshen Inkassostelle in eschborn erhalten, habe natürlich das ganze ignoriert, doch gestern kam per Mail !!!! ein Schreiben der DIK , mit pdf-Anhang, in dem eine Auflistung der gerichtlichen Kosten von ca 205 €  stehen, die angeblich auf mich zu kommen.

Außerdem ist ein Blatt mit einer Einwilligung zur Ratenzahlung vereinbarung mit erhalten und jetzt kommts mit eine UNTERSCHRIFT des GESCHÄFTFÜHRERS der DIK. 
also nun wirds richtig unverschämt, so ein Unsinn. seit wann ist eine kopierte und ausgedruckte Unterschrift gültig. 
Ich finde, dass der Verfassungsschutz viel energischer gegen solche Leute vorgehen sollte und die betroffen besser schützen muss.
Es kann nicht sein, dass jemand evt. einen negativen schufa-eintrag erhält und dann schwierigkeiten im späteren leben hat.

Hat jemand evt. auch so eine Mail erhalten.

Gruß


----------



## Wembley (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



halo87 schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass jemand evt. einen negativen schufa-eintrag erhält und dann schwierigkeiten im späteren leben hat.


Keine Angst, von denen wirst du sicher keinen Schufa-Eintrag bekommen. 
Soweit ich weiß, drohen sie in diesen neuen Schreiben auch nicht damit.


> Hat jemand evt. auch so eine Mail erhalten.


Da kannst du dir sicher sein.
Ändert aber nichts an der hervorragenden Ausgangsposition des Verbrauchers. Absolut nichts.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



halo87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand evt. auch so eine Mail erhalten.


Diese Mail ging nahezu gleichlautend an Tausende von Usern. Ist also kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.  

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## liam ofarrel (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hi ho!!

so hab jetzt mal nen kurzen moment zeit gehabt. da ich ja noch in der 14 tägigen testzeit von nb24 bin und jetzt vor hatte einen widerruf per post dahin schicken wollte (da die sich ja anscheinend keine mailadresse leisten können die nicht von einem bot geführt wird), frage ich mich ob das überhaupt sinn macht oder ob die dann trotz erhalt in der angebenen frist, nach ablauf selbiger, munter forderungen stellen??

kurz: kann ich mir trotz eingeräumter 14 tagesfrist das einschreiben in die schweitz sparen weils die eh nicht juckt ob ich in den 14 tagen widerrufe oder nicht, da sie eh geil aufs rechnung schreiben sind und soll ich jetzt einfach auf die erste rechnung warten und der einfach dann widersprechen??
hat da schon wer in einer solchen situation mit den [...........] eine erfahrung gemacht????

p.s.: da ich noch nie einen widerruf geschrieben hab stell ich euch einfach mal noch den text den ich geschreiben hab mit drunter so wie ich ihn losschicken würde. falls damit dann was sein sollte mir einfach mal nen kurzen schlag aufn hinterkopf verpassen und mich berichtigen!!

An:

Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:
Servicecenter
Bahnhofstrasse 33
8620 Wetzikon
Schweiz

Abs.:

Herr Xyz Op
Musterstr. 100
10101 Irgendwo-Indeutschland
Deutschland
E-Mail: [email protected]



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

hiermit mache Ich von meinem 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht gebrauch und trete somit von dem Vertrag vom 02.April.08 auf [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] zurück und bitte Sie um die umgehende Löschung all meiner persönlichen Daten aus all Ihren Datenbanken.

Xyz Op

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Bellerophon (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wie seht ihr das Verhältnis von dieser Inkassostelle zu N24 ?
Stecken die alle unter einer Decke, oder sind das sogar dieselben von N24 ?


----------



## dvill (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das Verhältnis von dieser Inkassostelle zu N24 ?


Das Innenverhältnis der Drohkulissenschieber ist völlig irrelevant. Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt vor den Drohschreiben, egal wie die Bande organisiert ist.


----------



## dvill (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



halo87 schrieb:


> ..., mit pdf-Anhang, in dem eine Auflistung der gerichtlichen Kosten von ca 205 €  stehen, die angeblich auf mich zu kommen.


So eine Frage macht mich fassungslos.

Wie glaubwürdig kann eine Drohung von diesen Leuten sein? Wer denkt darüber ernsthaft nach?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



halo87 schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass jemand evt. einen negativen schufa-eintrag erhält und dann schwierigkeiten im späteren leben hat.


Diese Buhmannstory um User zu erschrecken  ist anscheinend nicht auszurotten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997


----------



## WILDWILLI (6 April 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.com*

hallo, mir wurde so was ähnliches auch passiert. 
hier mein fall:



> Sehr geehrter Herr B.,
> am 23.10.2007 haben Sie sich mit der IP 88.64.135.153 bei uns registriert.
> Den offenen Rechnungsbetrag haben Sie leider noch nicht beglichen.
> Sie sind am 23.10.2007 einen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen. Wir haben unseren Teil der Leistung erfüllt.
> ...



daraufhin kam dann diese email:



> auf unser erstes Inkassoschreiben vom 12.02.2008 haben Sie bis heute nicht reagiert! Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf den offenen Betrag in Höhe von 90.02 Euro sofort an uns zu bezahlen.
> Die Kosten, die durch unsere Inanspruchnahme entstanden sind, machen wir gemäß §§ 280, 286 BGB geltend; Verrechnung gemäß § 367 I BGB. Sollten Sie nicht zahlen, sind wir gehalten binnen 5 Tagen gerichtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten. Das gegen Sie persönlich eingeleitete gerichtliche Verfahren ist mit weiteren Kosten verbunden, welche Sie mit der rechtzeitigen Zahlung vermeiden.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Mergenthaler Allee 79-8165760 Eschborn



mit diesem anhang:



> Forderung der Firma netsolutions FZE - nachbarschaft24
> aus Rechnung vom 10.11.2007
> Sehr geehrter Herr B.,
> wir haben Sie bereits am 12.02.2008 darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass unsere
> ...


Darauf hab ich ihnen geschrieben das sie mein account löschen und kündigen sollen........

was soll ich jetzt machen? 
bitte um hilfe
gruß willi


----------



## dvill (6 April 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.com*



WILDWILLI schrieb:


> hallo, mir wurde so was ähnliches auch passiert.


Falsch.

Tausenden passiert derzeit exakt das Gleiche: Sie werden von Drohkulissenschiebern belästigt. Mehr nicht.


----------



## wahlhesse (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Lieber Willi,

bitte schau Dich in dem Thread um, wo Du gerade Deine Frage gestellt hast. Dir ist gleiches passiert, wie Tausenden vor Dir... also bitte ruhig bleiben.

Das lesen und / oder das ansehen ...

Und dann sollte man Bescheid wissen, was zu tun oder besser nicht zu tun ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## bothmar (6 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Gleichgesinnte, 
ich habe heute eine Rechnung per EMail erhalten, die ich aber nicht öffnen werde. (Es erscheinen immer wieder auch von anderen Anbietern solche Rechnungen als SPAM oder wo Spam umgangen wird. Das ist scheinbar auch schon möglich.)
Den Tipp solche EMail`s nicht zu öffnen habe ich erhalten, als ich mal auf eine solche Firma fast reingefallen wäre, bei der ich nebenbei ein paar Cent verdienen wollte (Meinungs-umfragen). 
Da ich immer vorsichtig bin habe ich dann mal über die Firma gegoogelt und da kam der Tipp eben solche EMails nie zu öffnen, damit wird die Aktivierung nicht freige-geben. Und das habe ich jetzt mit nbs24.net auch nicht gemacht. 
Bei denen kommt noch hinzu das ich nur einmal auf der Seite war, nach dem ich eine EMail erhielt. Aber eine Anmeldung hat nie stattgefunden. Ich habe mich bei einer anderen Nachbarschaftsseite angemeldet und danach kam diese von nbs24. Auch nach einer jetzigen Überprüfung habe ich nochmals meine Registrierungen kontrolliert und dabei festgestellt das nie eine Anmeldung war. Die EMails für Registrierungen / Kündigungen peichere ich grundsätzlich immer und drucke diese aus. 
Da ich die EMail-Rechnung nicht aufgemacht habe, weiß ich auch nicht was darin steht. Ich werde darauf nicht reagieren und nicht auf die Seite dafür gehen.
Die versuchen es einfach an das Geld der Dummen und Schnellen zu kommen. 

Macht die Rechnungen und anderen Schreiben nicht auf, wenn sie per EMail kommen. 

Gruß und viel Glück


----------



## dvill (6 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



bothmar schrieb:


> Die versuchen es einfach an das Geld der Dummen und Schnellen zu kommen.


So kann man das erschöpfend zusammenfassen.

Vogelscheucheninkasso geht so, dass man möglichst viele Rechtsunsichere mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben hinreichend erschreckt, dass genügend viele zum Volltanken des Ferraris von selbst bezahlen.

Seriöse Firmen, die von der Werthaltigkeit ihrer Forderung überzeugt sind, würden tatsächlich zeitnah gerichtliche Hilfe hinzuziehen.


----------



## Bellerophon (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dass ich in deren Interface meine Anschrift ändern, da gabs doch so einen Punkt und auch gleich mein Mailkonto lösche. 

Was haltet ihr davon?
Mir geht die Post von denen ziemlich am Nerv.


----------



## necron (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also Leute,

egal was ich von diesem Verein noch bekommen sollte, ich freu mich drauf. Hoffe auch das ich demnächst vielleicht genauso herzhaft werde lachen können, wenn mir utopische Drohnungen und Gerichtskosten-Auflistungen ins Haus kommen und mir vorher noch "Rabatt" gewährt wird, wenn ich nun "SOFORT" zahle! :sun:

Wieviel Post von denen bekommt man im Schnitt?
Habe nämlich wenig Müße jede Woche 2-3 Schreiben von denen durchzulesen und kaum noch Luft zu bekommen, weil ich so sehr lachen muss... :-D


----------



## Wembley (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dass ich in deren Interface meine Anschrift ändern, da gabs doch so einen Punkt und auch gleich mein Mailkonto lösche.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> Mir geht die Post von denen ziemlich am Nerv.


Nix. Rein gar nix. Da schadet man sich höchstens damit. Ist ungefähr so sinnlos, wie wenn man den eigenen Briefkasten abmontieren würde, um von denen keine Post zu bekommen.
Da du die rechtlichen Hintergründe ja kennst, sollte dein Nervenkostüm auch nicht strapaziert sein. 
Wo liegt also das Problem?


			
				necron schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Post von denen bekommt man im Schnitt?


Das wissen (nicht mal) die Götter.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



necron schrieb:


> Wieviel Post von denen bekommt man im Schnitt?


Kommt drauf an, wie voll/leer der Tank des Ferrari ist...  :-D

(so nach dem Motto: U., pump mal wieder ein paar Mahnungen/Drohungen raus - ich muss dringend tanken    )


----------



## monege22 (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Mach das, bitte!
> Weil du dann der erste wärst, dem solches widerfährt (wenn du nicht gerade mit denen eine schriftliche Ratenzahlungs-Vereinbarung triffst)!



:-D Ich werd gar nicht mehr auf etwaige Schreiben reagieren, wird sich sicher im Sand (Dubai :sunverlaufen.


----------



## Exflame (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

He, bei mir hat sich wieder was getan!!!! Zwar:




> Forderung der Firma netsolutions FZE - nachbarschaft24
> aus Rechnung vom 25.11.2007
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> ...


Das komische dabei ist, das ich dieses Schreiben per Mail erhalten habe! Natürlich mit Anhang für einen Antrag einer Ratenzahlung! Aber was mich jetzt stutzig macht ist, das sie nichts von einem Vergleich schreiben, so wie es hier auch schon mitgeteilt wurde. Und: ".....aktuellen Urteil AG Lübeck vom 28.9.07 (23 c 2423/07)...." wird auch nicht mehr aufgeführt!!!
Und DICK und FETT: "DEUTSCHE INKASSOSTELLE!"

Was haltet Ihr davon?! 

Gruß
Exflame


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Exflame schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon?!


Nichts, ist eine  weitere unsägliche Verwirrungsvariante nach diesem Schema: 
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## Exflame (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Da fehlen einem echt die Worte! Die schüchtern doch die Leute ein wo es geht! Gibts es eigentlich irgend jemand, der inzwischen eine Ruhe von denen hat? Bei dem sie es endlich aufgegeben haben?! :-?

Danke noch mal!


----------



## Wembley (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Exflame schrieb:


> Da fehlen einem echt die Worte! Die schüchtern doch die Leute ein wo es geht! Gibts es eigentlich irgend jemand, der inzwischen eine Ruhe von denen hat? Bei dem sie es endlich aufgegeben haben?!


Der einzelne (bzw. die Person, die dahintersteckt) User ist denen egal. Das läuft unter "Massenabfertigung".
Hauptsache, es fließt Geld auf die Konten. Wofür viele Nicht-Informierte und Ängstliche schon sorgen werden. Im Gegensatz zu den Informierten und Wissenden, was zumindest dieses Geschäftsmodell angeht.


----------



## guenter (7 April 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

*Hallo ich war auf der Seite am 27.12.07 und bekamm am 03.04.08 ene E Mail!
Bin mal wider reingefallen werde nicht Bezahlen.*
*Sie glauben doch nicht das ich das Bezahlen werde.
Sonst gehe ich zu meinen Anwalt das was sie da betreiben [......] !Kündige hiermit sofort!!!

Hier ein auszug!
Ich bin auch ein betroffener dieser Seite und so wie ich das sehe, werde ich absolut nix machen. Ich werde diese Rechnung nicht bezahlen und abwarten.
Wobei es einen schon ein bissel Bauchschmerzen macht. Ich hatte absolut nix gelesen, das das Geld kostet. Hatte extra die AGB´s durchgelesen und da stand nix vom bezahlen. Jetzt schau ich wieder in die AGB´s und zack da steht was von 9 EUR pro Monat.


Das Lesen sie jetzt gefälligst und wagen sie es nicht mich weiter zu Belästigen!*:wall:

Bitte um rege Teilname hier!!!!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=213638&highlight=Anmeldung+Webseite

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nine23 (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wäre es besser, man kündigt den angeblich zustande gekommenen Vertrag,sonst würde der ja immer weiter laufen.

In der Rechnung von denen, steht ja auch das man bis zur Zahlung gesperrt wird, das ist schon eigenartig.....


----------



## Bellerophon (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wie lang geht schon so mit denen? Denke seit Oktober/November oder???

Achja, habts ihr auf den Rechnungen ein österreichisches Konto zum Einbezahlen? Oder haben die wirklich für jedes "Opferland" ein eigenes Konto. 
Ich kanns noch immer ned fassen, was das für ein Aufwand ist.


----------



## Wembley (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nine23 schrieb:


> Wäre es besser, man kündigt den angeblich zustande gekommenen Vertrag,sonst würde der ja immer weiter laufen.


Na ja, wenn man kündigt, kriegt man unter Umständen folgende Antwort (z.B. Anmeldedatum Nov. 2007): "Ihr Vertrag wurde zum 14. November 200*9* gekündigt." Alles klar? 
Um vielleicht doch einen Nutzen draus zu ziehen, kannst du das hier lesen. Da werden Begriffe, wie "Widerruf", "Anfechtung" und "Kündigung" erklärt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

"Kündigung" ist ein häufig verwendetes Wort. Aber nicht immer zutreffend für das, was man vorhat.


Bellerophon schrieb:


> Wie lang geht schon so mit denen? Denke seit Oktober/November oder???


Oktober 07 dürfte gut hinkommen.


Bellerophon schrieb:


> Achja, habts ihr auf den Rechnungen ein österreichisches Konto zum Einbezahlen? Oder haben die wirklich für jedes "Opferland" ein eigenes Konto.
> Ich kanns noch immer ned fassen, was das für ein Aufwand ist.


Von Konten bei österreichischen Banken, die angegeben werden, ist mir nichts bekannt. Hast du eines auf deiner Rechnung drauf? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> Wie lang geht schon so mit denen? Denke seit Oktober/November oder???t.


Das erste Posting  im Forum,  das über diese Seite(n)  und die Probleme damit berichtet,
 stammt vom 9.Oktober 2007.
Es dürfte eins der ersten Postings zu dem Thema  überhaupt gewesen sein. 

Die ursprünglich kostenlose Seite meinnachbar.net war seit etwa Juni 2007 "auf Sendung" 
Zum Jahresende 2007 wurde sie  an Nachbarschaft24 verhökert...

nachbarschaft24.com  > Creation Date: 17-sep-2007
nachbarschaft24.net  > Creation Date: 17-sep-2007
meinnachbar.net   >  Creation Date: 15-may-2007


----------



## Bellerophon (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Bei mir handelt es sich um ein österreichisches Konto von der Oberbank, welcher ich am Wochenende ein Mail geschrieben habe.
Dann haben die wirklich mehrere Konten.


----------



## Wembley (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> Bei mir handelt es sich um ein österreichisches Konto von der Oberbank, welcher ich am Wochenende ein Mail geschrieben habe.
> Dann haben die wirklich mehrere Konten.


Interessant. Welche Firma hat dir geschrieben? Die Deutsche Inkassostelle, die ZEA oder jemand anders?


----------



## Bellerophon (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also der Empfänger ist bei mir die ZEA.
Dabei handelt es sich um die 2. Mahnung (1. Mahnung hab ich gar keine bekommen). 
Ist noch jemand aus Österreich hier?


----------



## akdenizhg (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Exflame schrieb:


> Da fehlen einem echt die Worte! Die schüchtern doch die Leute ein wo es geht! Gibts es eigentlich irgend jemand, der inzwischen eine Ruhe von denen hat? Bei dem sie es endlich aufgegeben haben?! :-?
> 
> Danke noch mal!



Naja, was heißt Ruhe? Ruhe ist relativ. :scherzkeks:

Seit 10.03.2008 hab ich nichts mehr gehört, vorher seit 12.02. dreimal Post bzw. E-Mail erhalten. 

Na, wenn man das noch nicht Ruhe nennen kann? :roll: 

Aber wer weiß, irgendwann erinnern die sich wieder an meine Adresse. Ich reagiere überhaupt nicht und es passiert, wie hier vorher gesagt, auch nichts weiter. 

LG
Heike


----------



## Wembley (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> Also der Empfänger ist bei mir die ZEA.


Eine der Highlights der an Kuriositäten nicht armen "Geschichte" dieser Geschäftsmethode. Eine englische Limited (gegründet am 01.02.08 ) spielt Inkassobüro und mahnt deutsche und österreichische Kunden ab. 


> Ist noch jemand aus Österreich hier?


Es trudelt schon der eine oder andere österreichische User hier (auch in diesem Thread) ein.


----------



## dvill (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



akdenizhg schrieb:


> Seit 10.03.2008 hab ich nichts mehr gehört, vorher seit 12.02. dreimal Post bzw. E-Mail erhalten.


Wo ist das Problem, schwachsinnige Post der Drohkulissenschieber sachgerecht entgegenzunehmen?

Was kann nach einer dritten Mahnung kommen, was nicht schon geschrieben stand?


----------



## Mr._X (7 April 2008)

*!!!Sehr wichtig!!!*

.....

_Verlinkung und Zitat aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Mr._X (7 April 2008)

*AW: !!!Sehr wichtig!!!*



Mr._X schrieb:


> .....
> 
> _Verlinkung und Zitat aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht. MOD/BR_





Ok!


----------



## lieschen (8 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo bei mir war es ein bisschen anders !

Irgendwie haben die meine e-mail adresse genommen ,das geburtsdatum meines Freundes und den Namen meines Nachtbarn!!!Gut und unsere adresse ist zwar gleich aber ich bekomme ständigmahnungen per e-mail und mein nachbar ständig briefe !!

Und wir sind uns alle sicher das sich keiner von uns bei nb24 angemeldet hat schon komisch???


----------



## KatzenHai (8 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



lieschen schrieb:


> ... schon komisch???


Dann nimm es genau so - komisch :scherzkeks:, mit einem fröhlichen Lachen (zumindest Lächeln) und freundlichen Gedanken.

Alles andere ist ungesund.

... und unnötig.


----------



## sunshine5582 (8 April 2008)

*Wann hat Mann/Frau Ruhe von nbs24 oder anderen Nutzlosfirmen?*

Das würde mich brennend nteressieren, weil in den anderen Themen geht es nur noch darum was ich zu tun habe. Die Frage kam bei mir ja nicht auf, da ich sie Videos von Katzenjens anschaute.

Also

bei mir war es so:

angeblich 20.01.08 : Anmeldung 
01.03.08 : Rechnung E-Mail
08.03.08 : Mahnung  E-Mail
Mitte März: Mahnung Post


----------



## blowfish (8 April 2008)

*AW: Wann hat Mann/Frau Ruhe von nbs24 oder anderen Nutzlosfirmen?*



sunshine5582 schrieb:


> Das würde mich brennend nteressieren....
> bei mir war es so:



Und das wird dann ala Kalletaler Dreieck fortgesetzt.


----------



## liam ofarrel (8 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

so hab gestern mal einen widerruf an die von denen zum widerruf angegebene mailadresse geschickt und warte jetzt mal ab was da so kommt wenn was kommt:-p!!

mfg liam


----------



## necron (8 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch gegen die verschickte Rechnung von den [......]:



> wir haben Ihre Nachricht erhalten und nehmen diese selbstverständlich zur Kenntnis.
> 
> Am Tag Ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie unsere AGB als gelesen und verstanden akzeptiert. In unseren AGB steht bei Punkt 2.6 und 2.7 folgendes:
> 
> ...


Ich lach mich schlapp :-D  Welche weiteren Kosten?  hihihi
Ab in Müll damit!!!


----------



## drealein (8 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo an alle,
also die scheinen wirklich eine neue Mahnwelle gestartet zu haben. 
Habe heute auch eine zweite Mahnung von dieser Inkassostelle per Mail bekommen.
Ich werde gar nicht reagieren. 

Folgendes ist bei mir bis jetzt passiert:
Angeblich am 22.10.2007 angemeldet, die Rechnung per Mail am 09,11.07 bekommen, Rechnung widersprochen, daraufhin bekam ich am 26.11.07 wieder eine Mail von denen das sie meine Kündigung bedauern…..bla, bla, bla,  aber ich sollte doch eine schriftlich Kündigung schicken. Dies hab ich aber nicht getan. Am 29.12.07 bekam ich eine Zahlungserinnerung € 54, 00 plus 5,00 € Mahngebühren. Danach war ganz lange Ruhe. Am 13.02.2008 bekam ich dann eine Forderungsaufstellung von der besagten Inkassostelle. Diesmal € 89,53. Dann war wieder Ruhe. Und heute, nach fast 8 Wochen, bekam ich eine Mail von dieser Inkassostelle. Diesmal die Forderung € 90,00. Da diese Mail im Spam Ordner war habe ich sie nur überflogen und dann gelöscht.

Also ich werde gar nichts zahlen. 
Was ist das eigentlich für eine Inkassostelle die eine 0180 Telefonnummer hat und nicht eine ganz normale Festnetznummer


----------



## dvill (8 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



drealein schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für eine Inkassostelle die eine 0180 Telefonnummer hat und nicht eine ganz normale Festnetznummer


In dem Callcenter sitzen die Komplizen, die denen, die von den Drohkulissenschiebern ordentlich in Angst versetzt wurde, den Rest geben sollen.


----------



## Daddellecker (8 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo ,

ich habe da ein öm meiner Meinung nach größeres Problem. 
Und zwar hab ich mich auf eine Werbe- Mail von nachbarschaft24.de aus interesse angemeldet(irgendwann im November), hatte den eindruck es sei kostenlos und habe die monatlichen 9 w gebühren nicht gesehen und desswechen auch kein gebrauch meines 14 tägigen Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht.Jetzt hab ich am 22.3.08 eine 2 Mahnung erhalten, in der steht das ich mit denen einen Vertrag am 8.11.07 mit meiner Ip- adresse eingegangen bin und da ich auf ihre rechnung und 1. Mahnung nicht reagiert habe soll ich doch 54€ plus 7€ inkasso gebühren innerhalb von 7Tagen zahlen.
Was ich aber nicht gemacht habe, denn ich habe ja keine Rechnung oder 1. Mahnung erhalten.So dann hab ich denen eine mail geschreiben dass ich keien rechnung und 1.Mahnung per post erhalten habe wenn dann nur per mail und die wurde dann als spam gelöscht denn ich habe ja keinen bekommen, zudem habe ich geschrieben dass sich eine minderjährige Freundin(die es irgendwie net gibt*g*) ohne mein wissen mich mit meinem Namen und E-Mailakkount(ohne mein Wissen) angemeldet hat.Und ich desshalb auch von meinem Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht habe.Darauf hin hab ich heute eine Mail bekommen in der steht dass  sie sich für meine Mitteilung bedanken und da ich wieder der Mahnung net nachgekommen bin meinen Fall an ein Inkassounternehmen geleitet haben ich soll mich dann bei denen melden mit so ner 0185 Nummer.

Hoff es war bisher mit den Schreibfehlern verständlich.
Was soll ich jetzt tun, muss ich des doch bezahlen, wenn ich nicht reagiere  kommen dann weitere kosten auf mich zu ich blick langsam nemme durch was jetzt sache ist (habe mir andere trads zu dem thema au durchgelesen und nix für meinen fall gefunden)
asso hab gerade festgestellt dass man ja ein gnazes jahr trotz kündigung mitglied ist und so versteht ich das nach meiner kündigung komplettes jahr zahlen soll also gesamt 108 €???

Hoff da kann man mir weiter helfen bei der menge an Fragen
Im Voraus mal danköunk:


----------



## katzenjens (8 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wen interessiert Inkassospam ?!

Das lesen und / oder das ansehen ...

Und dann sollte man Bescheid wissen, was zu tun oder besser nicht zu tun ist.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Daddellecker (8 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

jo danke jens hat mir geholfen, ganze bekannte  kennen jetzt deine viedeos weil ja net nur ich betroffen bin.Ich werde  jetzt mal nix tun  und warten bis ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt, hoff nur das alles so stimmt wie du es sagst also mir net weiters außer Mahnungen etc. ins Haus flattern(müssten was ich gelesen hab dann so ca 5 Stück werden ).

Übringens süße Musch.. ähm Mieze haste *g*

Gruß dat Daddelleckerle


----------



## lieschen (9 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was können wir eigentlich machen außer abwarten????:roll:


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

...nichts!


----------



## dvill (9 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



lieschen schrieb:


> Was können wir eigentlich machen außer abwarten?


Schon das ist zu viel. Worauf warten?

Das Kasperletheater der Drohkulissenschieber ist so grottenschlecht, dass es sich nicht lohnt, auch noch auf den nächsten Akt warten zu wollen.


----------



## Balu68 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hey,

vor etwas längerer Zeit bekam ich auch einen Inkassobrief . Habe nichts unternommen. Neulich eine Mahnung. Werde auch weiter nichts unternehmen.

Hoffe, das geht gut.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Balu68 schrieb:


> vor etwas längerer Zeit bekam ich auch einen Inkassobrief . Habe nichts unternommen. Neulich eine Mahnung. Werde auch weiter nichts unternehmen. Hoffe, das geht gut.


Why not? Probleme hatten bislang nur die, die mit den Betreibern monatelange umfangreiche "Brieffreundschaften" pflegten oder gar Ratenzahlungsvereinbarungen abschlossen.
Die "schweigende Mehrheit" wurde jedoch nach einigen Wochen bzw. Monaten in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## Bellerophon (9 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich hab denen zwar zwei Mal ein Mail geschrieben, werde jetzt aber nichts mehr machen. Ich denke eine Mail haben die meisten denen geschrieben.


----------



## blackrab (9 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo zusammen,

leider bin ich wie ihr alle anderen hier auch auf diese Masche reingefallen. Habe eine Rechnung, eine Mahung und zwei Inkassoschreiben erhalten, eine per Post und eine per Mail. Nach aufwendiger Recherche in Foren und vielen Seiten, bin ich auf die Aufforderungen nicht eingegangen.

Sowohl bei den Inkassoschreiben als auch in den Rechnungen ist mir etwas aufgefallen! In jedem Schreiben werden verschiedene Kontonummern angegeben. Vielleicht ist das ein Grund zur Beruhigung? Meines Wissens nach, glaube ich, ändern seriöse Unternehmen oder dergleichen die Kontonummern selten oder garnicht. Mein Vater erzählte mir mal, dass B[ edit]  nach ein paar Wochen ihren Konto still legen, damit Opfern unzulässig eingezahlte Gelder nicht mehr zurückfordern können. Darüber hinaus mit dem ausgezahlten Geld über alle Bergen sind!

Bin ich mit meiner Überlegung auf den richtigen Dampfer? Oder kennt ihr Firmen oder Inkassostellen, die ihre Konto immer wieder ändern? Möge mich jemand zum besseren belehren, denn ich habe heute trotzdem immer noch Schiss, das die mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren ankommen!


----------



## Antiscammer (9 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Dein Dampfer steuert da schon auf dem richtigen Weg.

Aber lass das B-Wort weg.
Das sind nämlich selbstverständlich alles hochanständige, seriöse, ehrenwerte, angesehene Unternehmen, deren Geschäftsmodelle sogar vom Verbraucherverband in Madagaskar zertifiziert und für rechtens befunden worden sein sollen. :scherzkeks:

Wer etwas anderes behauptet, ist ein Lügner, und er erfecht sich auch noch eines Eingriffs in den ungestörten Betr... äh... Gewerbebetrieb.

Im übrigen: ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid wird so sicher kommen wie das Amen im Kiezlokal.


----------



## qwertzuiop (10 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe noch folgende Frage:
Auf der Seite "Kostenfallen im Internet - für eilige Leser" steht unter "Was ist ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid?" folgender Absatz:

Wenn Sie als Empfänger eines Mahnbescheids nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprechen  (dazu genügt ein Kreuzchen auf dem Mahnbescheid und die Rücksendung ohne Begründung), ist wieder der Gläubiger dran. Er muss jetzt einen Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragen. Tut er das nicht, ist der Fall schon wieder erledigt.

Bitte nicht steinigen, wenn ich etwas nicht verstanden habe. Muss es in dem Absatz nicht heißen:   " Wenn Sie als Empfänger eines Mahnbescheids innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprechen  (dazu genügt ein Kreuzchen auf dem Mahnbescheid und die Rücksendung ohne Begründung), ist wieder der Gläubiger dran. Er muss jetzt einen Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragen. Tut er das nicht, ist der Fall schon wieder erledigt."
Ich muss doch dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen, denn erst dann ist doch "wieder der Gläubiger dran", oder verstehe ich da was gar nicht.
Vielen Dank für die Geduld und Gruß


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



qwertzuiop schrieb:


> Ich muss doch dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen, denn erst dann ist doch "wieder der Gläubiger dran"....


Das ist richtig! Er ist aber auch am Zug, wenn man versäumt zu widersprechen - nur wird es hier haarig für den Schuldner, da er nicht von seinem Recht des Widerspruchs Gebrauch nahm und somit womöglich die Forderung anerkennt.

Nochmal für alle Angsthasen - *nach hiesiger Kenntnis gibbet keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*, den haben die pseudo-dubaianischen Freibeuter aus Hessen und ihre Inkassobuzen nicht im Kreuz (zumindest nicht gegen die Masse ihrer unfreiwilligen "Kunden").


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Reducal schrieb:


> - *nach hiesiger Kenntnis gibbet keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*, den haben die pseudo-dubaianischen Freibeuter aus Hessen und ihre Inkassobuzen nicht im Kreuz (zumindest nicht gegen die Masse ihrer unfreiwilligen "Kunden").


Die Inkassobutzen schon mal sowieso nicht ( hab ich an anderer Stelle schon mal erklärt) und  die 
Freibeuter auch nicht, da sie dann ihre Augenklappen lüften müßten. 
Nochmal herzliche Bitte:  mit dem Angstzittern aufhören, mein Monitor leidet darunter...


----------



## qwertzuiop (10 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@Reducal
@Captain Picard,

danke für die Info.
Sorry, dass es bei einigen Angsthasen wie mir etwas länger dauert. 
Die Erklärung macht Sinn.
Noch eine schönen Tag und vor allem einen leidensfreien Monitor:-D.
Gruß


----------



## Teleton (10 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Reducal schrieb:


> Er ist aber auch am Zug, wenn man versäumt zu widersprechen - nur wird es hier haarig für den Schuldner, da er nicht von seinem Recht des Widerspruchs Gebrauch nahm und somit womöglich die Forderung anerkennt.


Ganz so haarig zum Glück auch nicht, es gibt eine zweite Chance, da der Antragsgegner,wenn er den Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid verpennt hat,noch Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid einlegen kann. Der verpennte Widerspruch hat zwar ein paar Nachteile zur Folge, insbesondere kann vorläufig vollstreckt werden, aber es findet schon noch eine gerichtliche Prüfung des Einspruchs statt. 
Ist aber alles graue Theorie, da sich bisher noch kein Betroffener (bei bestrittenen Forderung) damit auseinandersetzen musste


> nach hiesiger Kenntnis gibbet keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid


,.


----------



## amore (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

musste hier schonmal jmd vor gericht?? weil habe erst mahnbescheid per post bekommen (weiss immer noch nicht wie die an meine adresse rangekommen sind, obwohl ich falsche daten angegegeben hatte)
 dann hab ich widerspruch gemacht. und jetzt bekam ich ne email von so ner deutschen inkassostelle

Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH
Mergenthaler Allee 79-81
65760 Eschborn

http://www.deutsche-inkassostelle.de/


und jetzt drohen die mir mit mehr gerichtskosten falls ich diese wieder nichts bezahl.....

ich werde jetzt aufjedenfall nichts machen so wie ihr gesagt habt und es alle so macht ich hoff mal das nichts kommt und wenn ja werden wir alle vor gericht ziehen....


----------



## amore (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

und wenns sein muss geh ich in knast wär mir lieber als denen was zu zahlen


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



amore schrieb:


> und wenns sein muss geh ich in knast wär mir lieber als denen was zu zahlen


Ohje, was für düstere Gedanken!  Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass dieses "Unternehmen" auch nur ein einziges Mal etwas bezüglich gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid veranlasst hätte. Und selbst wenn - ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle würde den Spuk recht schnell beenden!

Man beschränkt sich seitens dieser Betreiber auf (bei vielen äußerst wirkungsvolle) Drohungen und hofft drauf, dass möglichst viele freiwillig zahlen. Und offenbar zahlen derart viele freiwillig, dass das Geschäft für die (immer dieselben) "Herrschaften" sehr lukrativ ist.


----------



## Teleton (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



amore schrieb:


> weil habe erst mahnbescheid per post bekommen


Hast Du wirklich einen echten Mahnbescheid vom Gericht erhalten (per Zustellung im blauen oder gelben Umschlag)  oder nur den Entwurf eines solchen durch das Inkassobüro? Das macht ja schon einen Unterschied ob ich z.B. mit einem Teppichklopfer bei Dir vorbeikomme um Dich gefügig zu machen oder Dir nur ein Foto davon schicke um Dich zu erschrecken.
Irgendjemand hatte mal vorgeschlagen als Antwort auf den Mahnbescheidsentwurf ein selbstgemalten Geldscheinentwurf zu schicken. Lustige Idee aber Finger weg die haben eh keinen Humor.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Teleton schrieb:


> Hast Du wirklich einen echten Mahnbescheid vom Gericht erhalten... .?


Wäre echt spannend, da es dann endlich eine ladungsfähige Adresse der hessischen  Beduinen gäbe
 um sie  selber vor ein deutsches Gericht zu zerren. Das wäre sicher für alle deutschen 
Verbraucherzentralen  ein Festessen.
Daher dürfte es sich mit Sicherheit um das Foto vom Teppichklopfer handeln, mit dem 
unerfahrene  Verbraucher  erschreckt werden sollen, damit  sie völlig unnötigerweise 
zur Finanzierung der nächsten Ferraris beisteuern.


----------



## qwertzuiop (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Dieses Mal wende ich mich nicht mit einer Frage, sondern mit einer Feststellung an das Forum: habe heute die Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten, die, wie schon so oft hier erwähnt, bereits eine schärfere Form einschlägt. Das ist ja nicht so schlimm. Was sehr interessant ist, ist die Dämlichkeit dieser Leute. Nicht nur, dass sie in jedem Brief eine andere Adresse in Dubai mitteilen, sondern auch das Geld auf ein anderes Konto eingezahlt haben möchten. Diese Organisation besticht wohl durch ihre Konzeptlosigkeit. Auch das sollte für alle Hilfesuchende (wie ich es bis vor einigen Tagen war) eine Motivation sein, nicht zu zahlen.
Nochmals vielen Dank an dieses Forum.
Gruß


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Welcher Mahnstatus ist erreicht?  

www.kalletaler-dreieck.de


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



qwertzuiop schrieb:


> Diese Organisation besticht wohl durch ihre Konzeptlosigkeit.


Würde ich nicht so sehen: klares Ziel ist, möglichst viele verängstigte und  unerfahrene User 
zur Zahlung zu veranlassen.
Die "Konzeptlosigkeit" ist Teil des Konzeptes:  nämlich völlige Verwirrung zu stiften.
Beruht natürlich auch darauf, gezwungen zu sein ständig neue Verstecke  und Zahlungswege suchen
zu müssen.


----------



## liam ofarrel (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

oder aber, der erste beduine hat seinen ferrari vollgetankt und gibt die ganze sache einfach weiter an den nächsten, damit dieser mal wieder tanken kann. so liebe kinder schließt sich nun der kreis des beduinentankens:-p!!

mfg liam


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



qwertzuiop schrieb:


> ...sondern auch das Geld auf ein anderes Konto eingezahlt haben möchten. Diese Organisation besticht wohl durch ihre Konzeptlosigkeit.


Aber nicht doch! Nur weil jmd. deren bisheriges Konto über die Novalnet geschlossen und das Guthaben anscheinend auf Eis legte, kann man nun wirklich nicht von Chaos schreiben. Sowas oder sowas ähnliches wird auch in Zukunft immer wieder passieren, da diese Art der Einnahmen den Banken weder gefallen noch genug Gewinn bringen.

Empfehlung für die hier mitlesenden .... (beliebige  negative Bezeichnung) : .... öfter mal das Konto leeren, leeren lassen, umschichten oder selbst dicht machen! Und nicht zu vergessen - Umsatzsteuer für deutsche Einnahmen in Deutschland zahlen, denn wenn nicht, bricht euch das irgendwann das Genick!


----------



## qwertzuiop (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@Nicko (Posting  498 ),

bin noch sehr weit oben auf der Mahnstufe. Stufe 2. Ist im Prinzip noch relativ unspektakulär.

Gruß


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



qwertzuiop schrieb:


> bin noch sehr weit oben auf der Mahnstufe. Stufe 2. Ist im Prinzip noch relativ unspektakulär.


Zittern musst du erst bei den Drohungen mit dem päpstlichen Bannfluch und dem  Fegefeuer...


----------



## fanta (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hier die Hinweise für Betroffene:
> 
> 1) Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> ...


also heist dasjetzt das ich nicht auf diese sachen antworten muss ?
ich muss dazu sagen ich habe heute ein Inkasso schreiben bekkome habe mein vater sagte zu mir ich soille mich weiderrn zu antwortnen.
ich habe aber angst das der richter oder so was for meiner tür steht ^^
ey ich leide voll unter paras


----------



## webwatcher (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



fanta schrieb:


> ich habe aber angst das der richter oder so was for meiner tür steht


Unfug, wir sind nicht in Wildwest


fanta schrieb:


> ey ich leide voll unter paras


da magst du Recht haben ...


----------



## Azid (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Solangsam wirds spannend...;-(



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> auf unser erstes Inkassoschreiben vom 21.02.2008 haben Sie bis heute nicht reagiert!
> 
> ...



Die ganze Sache geht mir solangsam tierisch auf den Sack..Falls ich mich länger nicht mehr melde, bin ich im Knast oder in Dubai oder beides..:roll:


----------



## A John (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Azid schrieb:


> Das gegen Sie persönlich eingeleitete gerichtliche Verfahren ist mit weiteren Kosten verbunden, welche Sie mit der rechtzeitigen Zahlung vermeiden.


Korrekte Antwort: Dass die Einleitung für Sie zunächst mit dem Vorschuss von (Gerichts) Kosten verbunden ist, haben Sie richtig erkannt. Ich habe aber nicht das geringste Interesse daran, diese Ihre Kosten zu vermeiden. Ganz im Gegenteil. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Missmichi35 (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo ihr lieben.. 
ich habe zur abwechslung mal nen anruf bekommen. selber habe ich ihn zwar nicht entgegen genommen, sonder mein männe. ich sollte mich doch au ... es würde eine wichtige nachricht bei nachbarschaft 24 auf mich warten. ich sollte nur die seite besuchen... *augenzwinker* ich bin doch nicht blöd... habe jetzt auf das zweite inkassoschreiben nicht reagiert.... dann versuchen die es so.... tztztz... wenn ich  auf die seite gehe... bin ich hinterher die gearschte... sorry für den ausdruck... aber so blöde bin ich nur einmal....


----------



## jupp11 (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Missmichi35 schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben..
> ich habe zur abwechslung mal nen anruf bekommen. selber habe ich ihn zwar nicht entgegen genommen, sonder mein männe.


das dürfte dieser Telefonspam gewesen sein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51609


----------



## Missmichi35 (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

die versuchen es jetzt wirklich mit allen mitteln...also habt ihr auch schon erfahrungen damit gemacht


----------



## KatzenHai (11 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Missmichi35 schrieb:


> die versuchen es jetzt wirklich mit allen mitteln...


Nun, die Kanone am Kopf "_Zahl jetzt, oder ..._" hatten wir zum Glück doch noch nicht ...



Missmichi35 schrieb:


> ...also habt ihr auch schon erfahrungen damit gemacht


In diesem Forum macht man sehr kurzfristig mit jeder Abzocke unter Computernutzung Erfahrung. Das ist der Sinn und Zweck - und im Ergebnis der Grund für den Namen.

Lies mal *hier nach ... *


----------



## amore (12 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Teleton schrieb:


> Hast Du wirklich einen echten Mahnbescheid vom Gericht erhalten (per Zustellung im blauen oder gelben Umschlag)  oder nur den Entwurf eines solchen durch das Inkassobüro? Das macht ja schon einen Unterschied ob ich z.B. mit einem Teppichklopfer bei Dir vorbeikomme um Dich gefügig zu machen oder Dir nur ein Foto davon schicke um Dich zu erschrecken.
> Irgendjemand hatte mal vorgeschlagen als Antwort auf den Mahnbescheidsentwurf ein selbstgemalten Geldscheinentwurf zu schicken. Lustige Idee aber Finger weg die haben eh keinen Humor.



erst den mit gelben umschlag dann hab ich widersprochen und dann vor kurzem inskassofetz per mail


----------



## Franziska (12 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



amore schrieb:


> erst den mit gelben umschlag dann hab ich widersprochen und dann vor kurzem inskassofetz per mail


Klingt immer noch sehr dubios.
Kannst du dich mal etwas konkreter ausdrücken?


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Franziska schrieb:


> Klingt immer noch sehr dubios.
> Kannst du dich mal etwas konkreter ausdrücken?



Vor allem würde mal interessieren, von welchem Amtsgericht dieser sog. "Mahnbescheid" kam.

Die seitherigen Informationen dienen eher der Verwirrung als der Klarstellung. 

Wenn man sich die anderen Postings des Users so zu Gemüte führt,
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php?searchid=395006
könnte ein evtl. Mahnbescheid auch von einem anderen Projekt herrühren.


----------



## dvill (12 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich halte es für wenig hilfreich, wenn aus unklaren Formulierungen erst durch die Nachfragen eine Hysterie entwickelt wird. Der auslösende Beitrag ist eventuell unklar formuliert, aber da war nichts von Gericht. Punkt.


----------



## palyang (12 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo allerseits
und erst einmal herzlichen Dank euch allen für die vielen Infos und Tipps! Super gute Hilfe :-D

Ich hatte im November 07 meine Mailadresse bei Nachbarschaft24 eingegeben, weil es ja vorher nicht einmal möglich war, das "kostenlose Angebot" zu nutzen. Auf die Mailaufforderungen meine Registrierung abzuschließen, habe ich jedoch nicht reagiert.

Obwohl mir nachbarschaft24/nbs24/nachbar-kicker/deine-nachbarn24 (oder wie auch immer sie sich nennen, mir wurde in beinahe jeder Mail eine andere Adresse zum anklicken angeboten) am 20.12. gemailt haben, dass ich mich "leider immer noch nicht registriert" habe, hieß es drei Monate später in einer "Rechnung" (die gleichzeitig "Gewinnbenachrichtigung" war!), dass ich am 28.11. mit meiner Registrierung (!) einen Vertrag eingegangen bin. Ich hatte keine Lust auf diese bekoppte Mail zu reagieren. Gestern kam dann eine Mahnung. Nach den Infos, die ich hier bekommen habe, habe ich Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt und ihnen geschrieben, dass ich außer einer Entschuldigung keine weiteren Mails mehr haben will und dass eine weitere Zahlungsaufforderung bei der Polizei landet. Schaun wir mal...

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
palyang


Falls es wen interessiert:



> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: Ungelesene Nachricht <[email protected]>
> Date: 20.12.2007 22:41
> Subject: Letzte Errinnerung zum Abruf der Nachricht
> ...




Die "Gewinnbenachrichtigung" inkl. "Rechnung":



> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: nbs24.net <[email protected]>
> Date: 31.03.2008 09:51
> Subject: Ihre Rechnung
> ...


----------



## dvill (12 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



palyang schrieb:


> Obwohl mir nachbarschaft24/nbs24/nachbar-kicker/deine-nachbarn24 (oder wie auch immer sie sich nennen, mir wurde in beinahe jeder Mail eine andere Adresse zum anklicken angeboten)


Vorsicht, Webseiten sind keine Vertragspartner.


----------



## palyang (12 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Webseiten sind keine Vertragspartner.


Hallo dvill,
kannst du mir bitte erklären, was du damit meinst?


----------



## dvill (12 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass man nicht jeden Unsinn, der per Mail eintrifft, als amtlichen Bescheid auffassen darf.

Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt vor den Mahndrohschreiben dieser Bande (siehe Signatur).


----------



## dvill (12 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Suchstrategien von Google werden wohl permanten weiterentwickelt. Manchmal scheint der Robot mit verborgenen Kenntnissen oder Schlussfolgerungen zu arbeiten.

Beispiel: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=deutsche+inkassostelle+spd+druckansicht&btnG=Suche&meta=

Wer findet die Verbindung?

PS: Nicht antworten. Die Frage ist rhetorisch und NUBs-gerecht nicht zu beantworten. Der Suchfund ist aber für einen Suchrobot bemerkenswert. Man könnte fast meinen, Google begreift mehr als die Partei.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> PS: Nicht antworten. Die Frage ist rhetorisch und NUBs-gerecht nicht zu beantworten.


Man kann aber einen  Weg zur Lösung beschreiben:  Das Wort Druckansicht in 
der Googlesuche der Reihe nach durch die Namen ersetzen und  man wird sehr schnell fündig


----------



## Abby McLennon (13 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo, 

Ich hab erstmal alles so gemacht, wie hier vorher beschrieben... also eine Widerrufsemail geschrieben und so weiter, aber jetzt habe ich diese Antwort bekommen... 



> Sehr geehrte Frau [ edit] ,
> 
> wir haben eine Anmeldung vom 2007-11-14 16:02:51 vorliegen.
> 
> ...



Also: sollte ich das jetzt einfach ignorieren? ich habe es ständig versucht, aber es kommt mir doch komisch vor... ich habe mich da leider angemeldet, natürlich unwissend, dass ich zahlen soll, also auch das häkchen gemacht.
oh man... das macht mich alles so nervös!


----------



## Antiscammer (13 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Antwort von denen ist völliger Quark. Es sind sowieso immer dieselben Textbausteine, mal mehr, mal weniger passend, die von denen dafür eingesetzt werden.
Insofern kann man sich fragen, ob man überhaupt ein einzelnes Schreiben dorthin richten soll.

Was Du jetzt machen sollst oder auch nicht, liegt in Deinem Ermessen. Aber eigentlich sollte das nach dem Lesen der Infos hier klar sein. Du bist volljährig, und persönliche Rechtsberatung dürfen wir hier nicht leisten. Wenn nach dem Lesen der vielfach hier geposteten Infos und Links persönliche Fragen offen bleiben, musst Du die mit einem Anwalt oder mit der Verbraucherberatung klären.

Nur soviel: zur Nervosität besteht kein Anlass!


----------



## Schimmel0815 (13 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mahlzeit!

Mir is der gleiche quatsch passiert! . Wo finde ich den den Musterbrief zum Wiederspruch?

Besten Dank schon mal!

schönen Sonntag noch!
greetz
Schimmel


----------



## Bonifatius (13 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Man kann aber einen  Weg zur Lösung beschreiben:  Das Wort Druckansicht in
> der Googlesuche der Reihe nach durch die Namen ersetzen und  man wird sehr schnell fündig





Hallo Captain,

Google durchsucht nicht nur die Seiten selbst, sondern auch die Seiten, die Links dorthin setzen. Und so heißt es zu diesem Link:

_> Diese Suchbegriffe wurden hervorgehoben:  spd  druckansicht  
> Diese Begriffe erscheinen nur in Links, die auf diese Seite verweisen: 
> deutsche inkassostelle_ 

Gruß

Boni


----------



## gl0tzk0wski (14 April 2008)

*Das kann aber auch Spaß machen!!*

Mich hats auch erwischt und bekamm Post mit einer Rechnung. da ich selbst Shops programmiere, habe ich mir die Zeit genommen und bin auf das Spiel mit nachbarschaft24 eingegangen, auch wenn ich kein Anwalt bin und mich auch etwas irrren könnte. Mal sehen wer länger durchhält:

*Zuerst, das wichtigste, mein Widerspruch:*

netsolution FZE
Sheikh Zayed Road
P.O. Box: 124166, Dubai

United Arab Emirates

Wirderspruch / Ihr Schreiben vom XX.XX.2008 (Rechnungsnr. NB-XXXXXX)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich nehme Bezug auf Ihr unten aufgeführtes Schreiben und teile mit, dass ich den geforderten Betrag nicht begleichen werde und Widerspruch einlege.

Der von Ihnen geforderte Betrag wird von mir schon deswegen nicht bezahlt, weil es in soweit an einem Vertragsabschluß fehlt. Sie haben sich nicht an der Preisangabenverordnung gehalten sowie ist die Wirksamkeit nicht nachweisbar. Ich habe keine Bestellbestetigung in irgendeiner Art erhalten.

Die Gegenleistung, nämlich das zu zahlende Entgelt taucht nur im Kleingedruckten auf, so dass ich, wie wohl jeder durchschnittliche Benutzer davon ausgehen muß, dass es sich nicht um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt.

Es fehlt somit an zwei übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen und damit an einem wirksamen Vertrag.

Darüber wäre ein Vertrag auch wegen Sittenwidrigkeit nichtig, weil die von Ihnen angebotenen Leistungen offensichtlich in einem krassen Missverständnis zu dem verlangten Entgelt steht. Hilfsweise und rein vorsorglich erkläre ich hiermit auch eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums und arglistiger Täuschung. Ihr Abgebot ist von vorherein darauf ausgelegt, den Benutzer über die Kostenpflichtigkeit zu täuschen.

Letzlich mache ich hiermit vorsorglich vom meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch. Ihre Widerrufsbelehrung genügt meines Erachtens nicht den gesetztlichen Anforderungen, weswegen ein Widerruf auch nach Ablauf von 2 Wochen noch möglich ist. 

Desweiteren fordere ich Sie auf meine personenbezogenen Daten und Accounts aus Ihrem System zu löschen!

Ich bitte um kurze Bestätigung, dass Sie dieses Schreiben erhalten haben.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*Die Antwort, natürlich eine Konserve, diesmal aus der Schweiz:*

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

wir haben unter der IP-Adresse XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX sechs Anmeldungen vom XX.XX.2008 vorliegen. Bei jeder Anmeldung wurde ein anderer E-Mail-Account verwendet.

Um eine Anmeldung zu tätigen, muss Ihre E-Mail-Adresse bekannt sein, sowie Zugang dazu bestehen. Um missbräuchliche Anmeldungen zu vermeiden, speichern wir die kompletten Anmeldedaten (IP-Adresse, Provider, etc.). Sollten Sie der Meinung sein, dass sich jemand fälschlicherweise mit Ihren Daten angemeldet hat, so müssen Sie eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gegen Unbekannt aufgeben. Ansonsten gehen wir davon aus, dass die Anmeldung nicht fälschlicherweise getätigt wurde.

Sobald wir die Anzeige gegen Unbekannt vorliegen haben, werden wir den Vorgang überprüfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Supportteam

Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:
Servicecenter/netsolution
Via Vorame 98
6612 Ascona
Switzerland

*Nächster Schritt, man kann ja mal höflich fragen:*

[...]  so weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wann und wie es zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung kam, wie Sie mich gemäß den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt haben und mich u. a. gemäß § 312e BGB, bzw. § 1 der BGB-Info VO informiert haben.  [...]

Natürlich kam zwischenzeitlich eine Mahnung, die bei mir gleich in der Rundablage verschwand.

*Die Antwort:*

Sehr geehrter Herr...,

laut Fernabsatzgesetz geht man einen Vertrag ein, sobald man seine Daten auf einer Website angibt, die AGB akzeptiert und diese dann an die entsprechende Firma absendet. Eine Unterschrift ist somit nicht nötig.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Supportteam

*Jetzt hab ich mir meinen Ordner geschnappt und mal richtig losgelegt:*

Ihre Argumentation ist schon sehr "gewichtig". J

Rechtsanwalt M. B.
_"Ein pauschaler Verweis auf die AGBs oder ein Link reicht nach Ansicht der Rechtsprechung hierzu nicht aus."_

http://www.beckmannundnorda.de/shop.html

Sie dürfen das? 

§1, Abs. 6 Preisangabenverordnung

_"Diese Angaben müssen §1, Abs. 6 Preisangabenverordnung zufolge deutlich wahrnehmbar sein, dürfen also nicht etwa irgendwo auf einer Unterseite ( AGB´s o.ä.) versteckt werden."_

Sind Sie das? Warum übersehen viele Besucher Ihrer Seite diese Angaben? Das Internet ist voll davon:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=nachbarschaft24&btnG=Suche&meta=

§ 10 Preisangabenverordnung - Ordnungswidrigkeiten -

_"(1) Ordnungswidrig im Sinne des § 3 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 des Wirtschaftsstrafgesetzes 1954 handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig 
1. entgegen § 1 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Preise nicht, nicht richtig oder nicht
vollständig angibt,
2. entgegen § 1 Abs. 1 Satz 2 die Verkaufs- oder Leistungseinheit oder
Gütebezeichnung nicht oder nicht richtig angibt, auf die sich die Preise
beziehen,
3. entgegen § 1 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 1, auch in Verbindung mit Satz 3, eine
Angabe nicht, nicht richtig oder nicht vollständig macht,
[...]
6. entgegen § 1 Abs. 6 Satz 3 den Endpreis nicht hervorhebt oder
7. entgegen § 2 Abs. 1 Satz 1, auch in Verbindung mit Satz 2, oder § 2 Abs. 2
oder § 3 Satz 1 oder 3, auch in Verbindung mit Satz 4, eine Angabe nicht,
nicht richtig oder nicht vollständig macht.
[...]
(3) Ordnungswidrig im Sinne des § 3 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 3 des Wirtschaftsstrafgesetzes 1954 handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig entgegen § 1 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 2 oder Satz 2, jeweils auch in Verbindung mit Satz 3, eine Angabe nicht, nicht richtig oder nicht vollständig macht."_

Wo ist bspw. die Ausweisung der Mehrwertsteuer? Ihre platzierten Preisangaben enthalten nicht die Angabe der enthaltenen Umsatzsteuer und sämtliche anderen Preisbestandteile! Geben Sie auf Ihter Webseite an, ob dem Kunden zusätzliche Liefer- und Versandkosten anfallen? Ich kann es nicht finden, auch wenn keine anfallen, fehlt der Hinweis.

Informationspflichten nach dem Teledienstegesetz (TDG)

_"[...] Darüber hinaus bestimmt § 7 TDG, dass kommerzielle Angebote und e-Mail-Werbung eindeutig als solche gekennzeichnet sein und den Anbieter bzw. Absender klar erkennen lassen müssen."_

Aktuelles Urteil des OLG Karlruhe zur Angabe der Unternehmensidentität im Fernabsatz.

_"Im E-Commerce treffen den Unternehmer nach § 312e BGB in Verbindung mit § 3 BGB-InfoV noch weitergehende Informationspflichten. Er muss den Kunden über die einzelnen technischen Schritte informieren, [...] Schließlich hat der Unternehmer dem Kunden den Zugang von dessen Bestellung unverzüglich auf elektronischem Wege zu bestätigen. [...]"_

"Technische Schritte"? Bei Ihnen? Wo ist der Hinweis "Bestellung abschicken" oder "Zur Kasse"? Vor allen Dingen wo ist meine Bestellbestätigung?

_"Für Unternehmen, die im Internet kommerzielle Online-Dienste bzw. Informationen oder Waren anbieten oder Werbung schalten gelten eine Vielzahl von Informationspflichten, deren Verletzung eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellen oder zu Abmahnungen führen kann. Überdies können die Kunden unter Umständen ihre Verträge anfechten oder widerrufen."_

Was ich bereits mehrmals erledigte und hoffe sie haben meine personenbezogenen Daten gelöscht. Es könnte Sie ja bei einem Gerichtsverfahren zusätzlich belasten.

Kurz, so lange mir kein richterlicher Mahnbescheid  zugestellt wurde, werde ich ihnen nichts zahlen!

Ich schreibe mit Ihnen gerne weiter, denn ich weiß, es wird sie Zeit kosten und somit auch Ihr Geld.

Oder wir verkürzen die sache einfach und gehen gleich vor Gericht. Was halten sie davon? Würde Sie gerne persönlich kennen lernen.

Sie können mir auch gerne mit der Schufa drohen. Die SCHUFA Holding AG ist Vertragspartner meiner Firma, die Onlineshops vertreibt.

Viele Grüße

*Jetzt war ich gespann auf die Antwort, die viel aber sehr kurz aus:*

Sehr geehrter Herr [......],

wir haben Ihre E-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Supportteam

*Gähn! Das war alles?*

sehr geehrte damen und herren,

das können sie gerne machen bis sie schwarz werden, es ist ja ihre zeit und somit ihr geld.

ihre antwort ist mir der beweis, das sie auf das unwissen betroffener user hoffen, da sie zu meiner mail rein gar nichts entgegen bringen können.

sie verhalten sich einfach ordnungswidrig und sind nach meinen augen einfach nur kriminell!

gruß

*Mehr habe ich noch nicht, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. Aber für mich ist es der Beweis, es steckt nichts hinter!*

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin kein Anwalt, aber ich wollte nur damit Zeigen, das Nachbarschaft24 lächerlich ist.

Cheers Tom

_Zwei Mal Namen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Antiscammer (14 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Hinweise zu den Preisangabeverpflichtungen bzw. zum TMG sind interessant, allerdings ist sattsam bekannt, dass diese Unternehmen auf jedwede Einwände nur mit Standard-Textbausteinen reagieren. Es war daher auch nicht zu erwarten, dass die versuchen, Deine Einwände irgendwie logisch sinnvoll zu kontern.
Es zeigt jedoch einen hohen Grad an Merkbefreiung, wenn auch in ganz offensichtlich aussichtslosen Fällen, wo klar sein muss, dass der Betroffene ganz bestimmt keinen müden Cent zahlen wird, stur weitergemahnt wird.
Obwohl dafür eigentlich schon die Zeit nzw. Portokosten zu schade sein müssten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ gl0tzk0wski

Für die Korrespondenz mit diesem Betreiber gibts ja bereits einen eigenen Thread (zwar anderes Projekt, aber gleicher Betreiber):

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796

Man muss also nicht unbedingt eigene Formulierungen erfinden!


----------



## qwertzuiop (15 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@gl0tzk0wski:   Hut ab. Finde ich toll. 
Mit respektvollem Gruß.


----------



## sandy280380 (15 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

huhu,

ab heute bin ich auch in diesem club. :-p

habe heute einen brief der dis bekommen...übliches blablabla....

im ersten moment musste ich mich erstmal setzen und habe angefangen zu schwitzen. dann aber bin ich in google und so auf dieses forum gestossen. 

jetzt geht es mir besser! :-D

da ich sowieso keine rechnung, mahnung oder ähnliches (auf der homepage der dis angeblich am 17.02.2008 eine erinnerung und am 09.03.2008 eine mahnung) bekommen habe, bräuchte ich ja auch jetzt dem inkassobrief nicht widersprechen.

also im klartext bedeutet das ganze ja eigentlich....briefe lesen...drüber lachen...ignorieren und abwarten was noch kommt!?


----------



## Aimee (15 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Nun habe ich auch einen Brief von der Inkassostelle bekommen. Ich soll in den nächsten 5 Tagen das Geld überweisen. 
Man kann aber im online-bereich den status einholen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Was passiert, wenn ich nicht zahle? Was kommt als nächstes?
Würde mich über Antworten freuen!
Aimee


----------



## KatzenHai (15 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn ich nicht zahle? Was kommt als nächstes?


Mein Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise lesen* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der *Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs)* weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Ist alles nicht so schlimm, wie es sich zunächst darstellt.


----------



## Aimee (15 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Aber es ist schon ganz schön verwirrend was da alles steht und was auf einen zu kommen könnte, was meistens nicht passiert, wie ich gelesen habe. Leider habe ich so ein Glück und bin die eine unter hundert….

Ich habe auf die ersten beiden „mahnungen“ per Email widersprochen. Einmal kam „unzustellbar“ zurück, beim 2. Mal muss es wohl durch gegangen sein. Dann kam eine Mahnung per Brief, die ich ignoriert habe. Habe ich dann schon alles getan? Was ist wenn ich mich auf der online inkassostelle einlogge mit dem Aktenzeichen?
Was ist denn wenn man bezahlt, hat man dann Ruhe oder kommen die nächstes Jahr wieder an?
Fragen über Fragen, die Ihr bestimmt schon gar nicht mehr hören bzw. lesen könnt oder? Habe gerade einen Betrugsfall hinter mir und habe nicht mehr die Nerven für weitere Briefe. 
Ich danke Euch im Voraus für die Antwort.
Aimee


----------



## Antiscammer (15 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn man einmal zahlt, ist es nicht selten, dass das Unternehmen nach einem Jahr ein zweitesmal versucht, Geld einzutreiben.

Zum Thema "einmal zahlen - immer zahlen?" bitte das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964

Grundsätzlich gibt es keinen Anlass zur Panik.
Es gibt deutschlandweit zehntausende, wenn nicht hunderttausende, die auf derartige Mahnungen weder reagieren noch zahlen.
Und - was passiert denen?
Ich denke, die Antwort kennst Du, wenn Du die Links von KatzenHai oben durchgearbeitet hast, evtl. nach einer Nacht drüberschlafen und einer guten Tasse Tee nochmal.


----------



## Aimee (15 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mal eine andere Frage, hat jemand schon mal versucht seinen „Zugang“ zu der Seite zu „kündigen“?
Aimee


----------



## Pfadfinder (15 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, hat jemand schon mal versucht seinen „Zugang“ zu der Seite zu „kündigen“?
> Aimee



Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier überhaupt jemand gibt, der willentlich einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag mit denen eingegangen ist, der dann zu kündigen wäre.
Deshalb sollte man sich sein Tun schon genau überlegen.
Zu Widerruf, Anfechtung und Kündigung siehe auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935&highlight=Widerruf+K%FCndigung

Gruß 
Pfadfinder


----------



## Aimee (15 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn man einmal zahlt, ist es nicht selten, dass das Unternehmen nach einem Jahr ein zweitesmal versucht, Geld einzutreiben.
> 
> Zum Thema "einmal zahlen - immer zahlen?" bitte das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


Demnach können die beim nächsten mal, wenn man das einmal gezahlt hat, nicht wieder Geld verlangen oder?


----------



## KatzenHai (15 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Demnach können die beim nächsten mal, wenn man das einmal gezahlt hat, nicht wieder Geld verlangen oder?


Jepp.

Wobei: "Verlangen" geht immer, aber "durchsetzen" nicht ...


----------



## Bonifatius (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Demnach können die beim nächsten mal, wenn man das einmal gezahlt hat, nicht wieder Geld verlangen oder?





Hallo,

im Moment versuchen sie 54,00 Euro einzutreiben (plus diverse Gebühren).

[...]

Richtig wohltuend war es dagegen, mal bei einem seriösen Anbieter einen Fehler zu machen (Haufe/Lexware). Ich bekam die Tage einen Anruf, ich hätte mich da wohl versehentlich doppelt für die Updates angemeldet (als Händler und als Direktkunde), und da wollten sie lieber vorher nachfragen, ob das so gedacht war

Gruß

Boni

_[Beratung im Einzelfall, die zudem völlig falsch war, entfernt. (bh)

Wir verweisen zu dem Thema auf http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964 ]_


----------



## Aimee (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Guten Morgen!
Hat überhaupt schon mal jemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von denen bekommen? Oder bleibt es bei der inkassopost?
Aimee


----------



## dvill (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Echt schade, dass die hessischen Beutebeduinen nicht wirklich in der Freibeuterzone von Dubai ansässig sind und lieber auf die Dienste eines geprüfen Providers in der Nachbarschaft setzen.


----------



## Bellerophon (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Hat überhaupt schon mal jemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von denen bekommen? Oder bleibt es bei der inkassopost?
> Aimee



Es hat noch keiner einen bekommen, es wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht dazu kommen.


----------



## Aimee (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Und was würde jetzt nach dem inkassobrief kommen, wenn man den total ignoriert? Oder soll man darauf auch widersprechen? Das ist alles so verwirrend, sorry, wenn ich Euch nerve!
Aimee


----------



## Niclas (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kostet mindestens 23€, die per *Vorkasse* vom Nutzlosseitenbetreiber 
gelöhnt werden müßten. Wenn dem widersprochen wird, haben sie das Geld in den Sand gesetzt und  müßten prozessieren, was sie auch nicht machen, weil sie dabei höchstwahrscheinlich auf die Fresse fliegen würden. 
(was sie auch wissen) 
Jetzt klar, warum die das nicht machen?



Aimee schrieb:


> Und was würde jetzt nach dem inkassobrief kommen, wenn man den total ignoriert?


http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## Aimee (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ja, ich denke schon, das das jetzt klar ist.. Danke…
Mal eine letzte Frage. Habe hier auch was über einen „normalen“ Mahnbescheid gelesen. Den kann doch eigentlich jeder verschicken oder? 
Danke, für Eure Geduld!
Sandy


----------



## Niclas (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Mal eine letzte Frage. Habe hier auch was über einen „normalen“ Mahnbescheid gelesen. Den kann doch eigentlich jeder verschicken oder?



na klar, hat soviel Bedeutung wie der Werbungsmüll im  Briefkasten. Die Knaben sind sehr erfinderisch mit Namen für solche Belästigungsschreiben


----------



## Hoidle (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Als ich heute morgen meine Post vom kasten holte waren
4 Inkassobriefe von der DIS drinn, allesamt mit dem gleichen Inhalt
von der Forderung von Nachbarschaft 24.
Geld scheinen sie ja zu haben wenn sie das ganze gleich in 4 facher
Ausführung bei mir eintrifft.

Gruß Hoidle


----------



## Hilfe!!! (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hat jemand schon eine Mahnung von der DIS bekommen?


----------



## Niclas (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Hilfe!!! schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine Mahnung von der DIS bekommen?


Was meinst du mit Mahnung?


----------



## Sarah86 (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Leute, habe mir das alles hier relativ gründlich durchgelesen. Aber ich hab keinen gefunden bei dem das so abgelaufen ist wie bei mir.

Auch ich hab die bekannte "jemand hat nach dir gesucht"- mail bekommen und natürlich auch auf den link geklickt. dann erschien die nachbarn- seite, auf der meine gesamte Adresse eingetragen war. Dies hat mich so geschockt (wie kommen die eigentlich an meine Adresse?) das ich die Seite über das X wieder geschlossen habe. ich habe also nicht auf einloggen suchen oder sonst was geklickt. Seitdem hatte ich nie wieder was gehört. keine willkommen in der community- mail oder so. gar nix.

Vor zwei wochen kam dann die Rechnung über 54 euro, in der mail stand dass nun (ein halbes jahr danach) mein 14tage testzugang abgelaufen sei und ich zahlen soll. ich habe dahin geschrieben, dass ich mich nicht erinnern kann, jemals einen vertrag eingegangen zu sein, und ich nicht zahlen werde. Zurück kam die Antwort, dass ich mich am 22. oktober registriert hätte. habe ich aber definitiv nicht. Ebenfalls erwähnt wurde in der mail die IP, die allerdings nicht meine ist. 

Ist hier noch jemand, der erst NACH NEM HALBEN JAHR und OHNE sich anzumelden ne Rechnung gekriegt hat? Wie soll ich mich in diesem Fall weiter verhalten?


----------



## katzenjens (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

bist nicht die einzige wo es so abgelaufen ist. Hier ist ein Mitschnitt eines anderen Betroffenen:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6lEP34r-Ly4&fmt=18

Ansonsten gelten die gleichen Tipps wie für die anderen.
Lesen
Hören

Und sich lieber um die schönen Dinge des Lebens kümmern.
Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst auch mal in meinem Blog nachsehen.
Weiteres auch bei http://www.augsblog.de


Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Kati176 (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo miteinander!

Natürlich war auch ich so doof und bin auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen... habe natürlich keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen und jetzt erst eine Mahnung, eine Rechnung habe ich nie erhalten!!!!! Ich bin ehrlich gesagt total verzweifelt und war auch schon kurz davor den Betrag zu bezahlen... Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich dort wirklich registriert habe ( aber ich glaube wohl ).

Habe die TIpps schon gelesen aber bin völlig verzweifelt und weiß nicht was ich tun soll...


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kati176 schrieb:


> Habe die TIpps schon gelesen aber bin völlig verzweifelt und weiß nicht was ich tun soll...


Sorry , aber mehr als die Tipps im Posting über deinem  verbietet  das Rechtsberatungsgesetz:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Kati176 (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sorry , aber mehr als die Tipps im Posting über deinem  verbietet  das Rechtsberatungsgesetz:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


Reicht es denn auch aus, wenn ich der Mahnung wiederspreche?


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kati176 schrieb:


> Reicht es denn auch aus, wenn ich der Mahnung wiederspreche?


Aus der Standardantwort:  


sascha schrieb:


> *Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?*
> 
> Dazu wirst du von jedem eine andere Antwort hören. Das ist zwar unbefriedigend, aber es lässt sich nicht ändern. Aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aimee (17 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sagt mal, ist diese „Deutsche Inkassostelle“ eigentlich echt??


----------



## Captain Picard (17 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist diese „Deutsche Inkassostelle“ eigentlich echt??



Wenn du damit meinst, ob sie real existiert:  ja , ansonsten  verkneif ich mir den Kommentar


----------



## dvill (17 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die sind wenigstens so echt, dass das Amtsgericht Lübeck vor deren Drohschreiben wegen des enthaltenen Unsinns warnt (Siehe Signatur).


----------



## Aimee (17 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Auf der Rückseite des Inkassoschreibens steht, das man sich online alles anschauen kann. Hat sich da schon mal jemand eingeloggt und nachgeschaut oder sollte man das lieber unterlassen?


----------



## bernhard (17 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wie vertrauenswürdig sind Ratschläge von Leuten, die auf diese Weise Geld zusammentreiben wollen?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Hat sich da schon mal jemand eingeloggt und nachgeschaut oder sollte man das lieber unterlassen?


Wozu? Bei einem Müllcontainer muß man doch auch nicht reinschaun, um nachzupüfen, 
dass wirklich Müll drin ist


----------



## qwertzuiop (17 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ Thread 562, Captain Picard,

das ist der beste Kommentar, den ich bis jetzt gelesen habe. Und wie wahr er auch ist. Nicht besser auszudrücken.:-p

Habe schon die 3. Mahnung erhalten. Und gleich darauf eine Nachricht: "Du hast eine neue Nachricht erhalten. Du hast soeben eine neue Nachricht von Angel-Girl in der Nachbarcommunity erhalten."

Ich wäre fast wieder drauf reingefallen. Aber nur fast. 
Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (17 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Diskussion zur DIS abgetrennt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51802


----------



## Hilfe!!! (19 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Niclas schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Mahnung?



Naja ich habe jetzt per e-mail ne mahnung bekomm von der DIS.



> Sehr geehrter Herr ****
> 
> auf unser erstes Inkassoschreiben vom 21.02.2008 haben Sie bis heute nicht reagiert!
> 
> ...



Noch Jemand??????????????


----------



## wahlhesse (19 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Noch Jemand??????????????


*seufz*

Das fragst Du nach 57 Seiten in diesem Thread?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FGz2Su7SJY4

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Carla56 (19 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,
also mir ging das vor einigen Tagen genauso. Ich habe erstmal zurückgeschrieben, dass mir nicht bekannt ist, mich bei denen angemeldet zu haben. Dann schickten die mir  eine neue Mail sogar mit Mahngebühren. Somit waren es nicht mehr 54.- sondern 59.- 
Ich wieder hingeschrieben, sie sollen mir einen Beleg zusenden, woraus ersichtlich ist, dass ich da Kunde geworden bin. Nix gehört Gott sei Dank.
Als nächstes hab ich dann Nachbarschaft24.com sowie Nachbarschaft24.net und [email protected] und com in meinem email-fach als "BLOCKEN" vermerkt. Für mein Outlook habe ich mir dann noch einen extra Spamfilter bei Microsoft runtergeladen (Spamfighter).
Eine andere Maßnahme wäre noch, zu antworten: Ich bin nicht geschäftsfähig, da ich noch keine 18J. als bin.
Jedenfalls nicht verrücktmachen lassen und [........] !!!! Sonst kommen immer neue Rechnungen.
Viel Glück und Grüße
Carla

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## dvill (20 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe eine Idee, wie das ausgeht: http://www.augsblog.de/2007/11/12/nachbarschaft24-und-fabrikeinkauf-im-chat/#comment-89253

Rückforderungen waren bisher ergebnislos.

Immerhin hat Heise geschafft, den Missbrauch eigener Markenzeichen zu beenden. So weit scheint der Briefkasten in der Wüste dann doch nicht weg zu sein.


----------



## boxter (20 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Zusammen,
bin auch auf die Kameltreiber reingefallen. Nachdem dier erste Rechnung über 54 Euro eineflattert ist, habe ich sofort per Einschreiben Widerrufen/Angefechtet und auch den Rückschein erhalten. Mittlerweile kam bereits die erste Mahnung und ich warte schon auf Post von der Inkasso und werde mich wie gehabt totstellen und *keinesfalls bezahlen*, egal mit was die allem drohen.

So...nun aber zu meiner Frage: 
Anscheinend ist es ja so, dass glücklicherweise die Schreiben der DIS einfach ignorieren....gut so. Mich würde nur mal interessieren, ob es denen nicht mal zu blöd wird wenn das so weiter geht....ich mein, die machen sich die Arbeit mit den ganzen Mahnungen, bezahlen Vorab das Porto und bekommen keine Kohle. Ich hoffe nur, dass jeder stur bleibt und nicht zahlt, dann bricht das ganze irgendwann mal in sich selbst zusammen..

Viel Erfolg und nicht unterkriegen lassen bzw. bezahlen !!!


----------



## HUmax (20 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die leben alle von den ca. 10% die aus Angst und durch die Einschüchterung zahlen und auch der Massen-Briefversand der DIS erledigt eine Nutzlosbranchenfreundliche Firma.

Das System würde erst zusammenbrechen, wenn wirklich keiner mehr was zahlen würde.


----------



## Aimee (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Die leben alle von den ca. 10% die aus Angst und durch die Einschüchterung zahlen und auch der Massen-Briefversand der DIS erledigt eine Nutzlosbranchenfreundliche Firma.



Guten Morgen!
Also ist es nicht direkt die DIS die das verschickt? 
Bringt wahrscheinlich auch nicht sehr viel, wenn man diese Briefe von der DIS ungeöffnet zurück schickt oder?

Mittlerweile sind die so dreist, das die sogar zu Hause anrufen und da läuft ein Band mit der Ansage man hätte eine Nachricht von seinem Nachbarn…. Was meinen die eigentlich wie dämlich wir sind?

Aimee


----------



## Der PhoeniX (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

für alle die sich besser fühlen wenn sie einen schriftlichen wiederruf einlagen möchten!



> _[Urheberrechtlich geschützer Text von anderen Webseiten gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## HUmax (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Also ist es nicht direkt die DIS die das verschickt?
> Bringt wahrscheinlich auch nicht sehr viel, wenn man diese Briefe von der DIS ungeöffnet zurück schickt oder?


Da die DIS als Absender drauf steht ist natürlich die DIS der Absender. Viele Firmen drucken ihre Massenbriefe heute nicht mehr selber, sondern lassen sie drucken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Da die DIS als Absender drauf steht ist natürlich die DIS der Absender. Viele Firmen drucken ihre Massenbriefe heute nicht mehr selber, sondern lassen sie drucken.


Von der Letrix vermutlich. So bleibt alles in der Familie!


----------



## Aimee (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Der PhoeniX schrieb:


> für alle die sich besser fühlen wenn sie einen schriftlichen wiederruf einlagen möchten!



Na, das kommt doch nie und nimmer in Dubai an… 

Aimee


----------



## bernhard (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Der PhoeniX schrieb:


> für alle die sich besser fühlen wenn sie einen schriftlichen wiederruf einlagen möchten!


Ich warne vor der Verwendung selbstgefrickelter Schreibvorlagen.

Wir haben im Forum und auf den Contentseiten langjährig entwickelter Ratschläge zu dem Thema, die von Fachleuten formuliert wurden.

Ebenso findet man bei den Verbraucherzentralen fachlich richtige Schreiben.

Den Sinn, hier Selbstgefrickeltes zur Nachahmung reinzustellen, erfasse ich nicht.


----------



## Der PhoeniX (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



bernhard schrieb:


> Ich warne vor der Verwendung selbstgefrickelter Schreibvorlagen.
> 
> Wir haben im Forum und auf den Contentseiten langjährig entwickelter Ratschläge zu dem Thema, die von Fachleuten formuliert wurden.
> 
> ...



ist NICHT selbstgefrickelt!
wollte euch ja nicht ins handwerk fuschen!
http://computer.t-online.de/c/14/84/34/38/14843438.html


----------



## bernhard (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Der PhoeniX schrieb:


> ist NICHT selbstgefrickelt!


Dann muss es raus. Fremde Texte werden hier nicht ohne Quellenangabe als eigen kopiert.


----------



## Angel250982 (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo ich hab auch so eine Email bekommen. Da stand das mich jemand sucht. Hab dann auf den Link geklinkt und mich da eingetragen. Da stand nix von 9Euro monatlich. Ich hab auch überhaupt kein Passwort und nix, weil ich glaube ich mein Account nich aktiviert habe. 

Jetz kam vor 2 Wochen ne Mail das ich 54Euro zahlen muss. Die hab ich gelöscht und nicht reagiert. Letzte Woche bekam ich dann eine Mahnung und muss jetzt 59Euro zahlen. 
Darauf hab ich dann widersprochen. Dann kam diese Mail zurück:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ..........,
> 
> wir haben Ihre E-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen. Bitte beachten Sie:
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------
Daraufhin hab ich dann geschrieben das sie mich sofort löschen sollen da ich sonst meinen Anwalt einschalten werde. Und ich nicht mehr von denen belästigt werden will.
Heute kam dann diese Mail:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ..........,
> 
> wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten und teilen Ihnen mit, dass der Account erst nach Ende Ihres Vertrages gelöscht wird.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Bin schon ganz panisch. Hab ich jetz falsch reagiert? Habe dieses Forum leider zu spät entdeckt und die Mails schon abgeschickt gehabt.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Angel250982 schrieb:


> Hab ich jetz falsch reagiert? Habe dieses Forum leider zu spät entdeckt und die Mails schon abgeschickt gehabt.


Falsch ist zu glauben, dass Mailroboter in irgendeinerweise Widersprüche zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Außer sinn/nutzlosem Mailverkehr ist nichts gravierendes geschehen. Zu spät ist überhaupt nichts:
Steht zwar schon hundertemal im  Thread, dennoch hier zur leichteren Auffindbarkeit. 

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## boxter (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi Angel,

keine Panik bekommen. Such Dir hier im Forum den vorgefertigen Widerruf/Anfechtung, schick das denen per *Einschreiben mit Rückschein*
(Wichtig ist der Rückschein als Nachweis) und lehne Dich zurück. Du mußt erst wieder reagieren, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt (und den dann wieder Widerrufen) was so gut wie nie passieren wird. Die scheuen die Gerichte wie der Teufel das Weihwasser...


----------



## Angel250982 (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ok vielen Dank.

ich hab aber jetz irgendwo gelesen das man denen nicht schriftlich widerrufen soll sondern nur so wie ich die Rechnung bekommen habe. Also per Mail. Was ist nun richtig. Und ist es jetz nicht schon zu spät für einen Widerruf?
Und wo soll ich den hinschicken? In die Schweiz oder nach Dubai? Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust für diesen Verein nur einen Cent auszugeben.

Sorry für die vielen Fragen aber ich bin total durch den Wind und hab immer noch Panik


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Angel250982 schrieb:


> Was ist nun richtig.


lies  mal die beiden  Kapitel
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


> *Der erste Versuch, an dein Geld zu kommen: die Rechnung*


und 


> *Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?*


----------



## boxter (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@Angie

Gute Frage...also ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass ich per Eischreiben widerrufen habe. Ich denke die paar Euro sind gut investiert und man hat was in der Hand (...ausserdem bekommt die Kohle ja die Post = halb so schlimm)
Somit hat sich die Sache für mich sauber und nachvollziehbar erledigt. aber per E-Mail widerrufen ist sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt, vorausgesetzt Du dokuemntierst per Screeshot alles peinlich genau, da (vermutlich) eh eine Fehlermeldung kommen wird....aber das ist nicht Dein Problem wenn die eine Adresse angeben die nicht funktioniert.

Und nochmal, keine Panik, nimm Dir bischen Zeit und stöber im Forum, dann legt sich die Angst automatisch...war bei mir auch so.

Es gibt übrigens wieder ne neue Masche mit Einladungen:

*seitensprung-geheimnis.net   Dir wurde eine persoenliche Einladung zugestellt * 

Ist ein Erotik-Portal....also offensichtlich verkaufen die Kameltreiber die Emailadressen weiter ( -> gutes Handgeld) oder es ist der selbe Verein mit ner anderen Masche.
Bin ja echt mal gespannt wie das weitergeht


----------



## HUmax (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



boxter schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens wieder ne neue Masche mit Einladungen:
> 
> *seitensprung-geheimnis.net   Dir wurde eine persoenliche Einladung zugestellt *
> 
> Ist ein Erotik-Portal....also offensichtlich verkaufen die Kameltreiber die Emailadressen weiter ( -> gutes Handgeld) oder es ist der selbe Verein mit ner anderen Masche.


Gehört zu Affair24.net und das ist nicht neu. Gehört den gleichen wie Nachbarschaft24.net oder Nachbarschaftspost.com und anderen Seiten die nur das Geld der Leute wollen.


----------



## Aimee (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich wurde gefragt, ob man der DIS schriftlich widersprechen soll oder interessiert die das nicht wirklich?


----------



## KatzenHai (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Ich wurde gefragt, ob man der DIS schriftlich widersprechen soll oder interessiert die das nicht wirklich?


Und? Was hast du geantwortet?


----------



## bernhard (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich stelle mir vor, wenn die vormittags den Geldspeicher durchgezählt haben, dass die nachmittags was anderes vorhaben als über eingehende Schreiben von Zahlungsverweigerern nachzudenken.


----------



## Aimee (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Na, ich bezweifel, das die überhaupt geld zum zählen haben. Die müssen doch eine Menge Geld ausgeben, schon allein für die ganzen Rechnungen und Mahnungen. Hoffentlich geht es denen das Geld bald aus!!

Man sollte mal RTL Explosiv oder Stern TV (oder ähnliches) einschalten, die hätten ihren Spaß daran…


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Die müssen doch eine Menge Geld ausgeben, schon allein für die ganzen Rechnungen und Mahnungen. Hoffentlich geht es denen das Geld bald aus!!


Die Hoffnung dürfte vergeblich sein. Selbst bei sehr niedrig geschätzten  10% , die von ca 600000 Betroffenen bezahlen, kannst du  mal mit dem Taschenrechner ausrechnen, wieviel  man dafür kaufen kann...


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> Man sollte mal RTL Explosiv oder Stern TV (oder ähnliches) einschalten, die hätten ihren Spaß daran…


Akte08 (Sat1) widmete dieser Sache bereits einen ausführlichen Beitrag, ebenso das Bayerische Fernsehen und das c't-Magazin des Hessischen Rundfunks.

Und ob da was im TV kommt, interessiert diese Leute nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Melena (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe auch widerrufen, zurück kam folgende Mail:



> "Sehr geehrter Herr****,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Information.
> 
> ...



Und nun? Ich sollte wohl besser zur Polizei und DIE anzeigen.....


----------



## KatzenHai (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Melena schrieb:


> Und nun? Ich sollte wohl besser zur Polizei und DIE anzeigen.....


Mach.
Vielleicht wird für dich ein Beamter in die Wüste geschickt und vernimmt dort die Beduinen verantwortlich.

Oder es passiert nichts.

... mal sehen.


----------



## Melena (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke fürs löschen, aber das ist ja nichtmal mein Name...... Nur der Anfang meiner E-Mail-Adresse.....


----------



## KatzenHai (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ob die Kristallkugel vom Mod webwatcher, um das zu wissen, gerade in Reparatur ist, weiß ich nicht. Könnte aber sein ...


----------



## Melena (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Vor allem habe ich mich anscheinend im Oktober (oder wars November? - müsste nachsehen) angemeldet und im April kommt die Rechnung....
Alles klar... Mein Fehler: Habe erst garnicht reagiert, dachte das wäre wirklich nur ne Spam. Dann kam ne Woche oder 10 Tage später eine Erinnerung. Hierauf habe ich reagiert und geschrieben, dass ich widerrufe, da ich keinen Vetrag eingegangen bin. Keine Antwort.
Dann gestern die Mahnung. 
Meine Antwort: Ich möchte nochmal widerrufen und die E-Mail-Adresse wird aufgelöst.
Habe 2 Tage vorher auf dem AB eine Nachricht gehabt, ich solle auf eine HP gehen und einen code eingeben. Hahaha, klar code eingeben :scherzkeks:
Ich bin auf die site, aber es gab sie nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Melena schrieb:


> Habe 2 Tage vorher auf dem AB eine Nachricht gehabt, ich solle auf eine HP gehen und einen code eingeben. Hahaha, klar code eingeben :scherzkeks:
> Ich bin auf die site, aber es gab sie nicht.


Doch es gibt sie
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51609


----------



## HUmax (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Melena schrieb:


> Habe 2 Tage vorher auf dem AB eine Nachricht gehabt, ich solle auf eine HP gehen und einen code eingeben. Hahaha, klar code eingeben :scherzkeks:
> Ich bin auf die site, aber es gab sie nicht.


Vielleicht hast Du auch nur Nachbarschaftspost.*de* eingegeben. Da kommt nichts, ist aber von den gleichen registriert worden. Deutscher Admin-C soll jemand sein der in Berlin in der "Maurer Str. 14" wohnen soll. Nur finde ich in Berlin so eine Straße nicht.


----------



## thanathan (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo erst mal, ich bin auch ein leidengenosse ^^

hab vor ein paar wochen die rechnung bekommen und dieses wochenende eine mahnung. da ich dort meine spam mailaddresse angegeben habe, wurde diese mail erst so spät gelesen.
nun habe ich meinen widerspruch an diese leute geschickt und das hier zurück bekommen:  



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben eine Anmeldung vom 2007-11-11 21:12:38 vorliegen.
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------

und nun?
einfach abwarten oder ??


----------



## HUmax (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



thanathan schrieb:


> und nun?
> einfach abwarten oder ??


Ja.

Hier übrigens das Video vom c't Magazin vom letzten Samstag. Darin geht es um Nachbarschaft24.net und Nachbarschaftspost.com.

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...4177728&mediakey=fs/ctmagazin/080419_4&type=v


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



thanathan schrieb:


> und nun?
> einfach abwarten oder ??



1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen,
die Entscheidung sollte aber sehr leicht fallen


----------



## Aimee (23 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

es stand heute was darüber in der Tageszeitung. darf ich das hier veröffentlichen?


----------



## HUmax (23 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn es den online gibt, kannst Du gerne den Link posten. Wird aber wohl nichts neues sein, was wir nicht schon wissen?


----------



## webwatcher (23 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aimee schrieb:


> es stand heute was darüber in der Tageszeitung. darf ich das hier veröffentlichen?


Wenn es on-line steht, als Link sonst nur als Kurzzitat (Urheberrecht)


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Offenbar berichteten heute alle Tageszeitungen über diese Masche. Auch meine beiden "Lokalblätter" waren mit dabei.

Langsam muss es doch jedem dämmern, was da gespielt wird (mit Ausnahme von Frau Zypries und Herrn Seehofer natürlich  )


----------



## sascha (23 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Offenbar berichteten heute alle Tageszeitungen über diese Masche.



Vermutlich haben die Nachrichtenagenturen das Thema aufgegriffen. was heißt, dass das Thema in den allermeisten deutschen  Tageszeitungen/Medien platziert wird. Was bedeutet, dass Millionen von Menschen spätestens ab heute informiert sind. Hat auch was für sich. Denn damit wird der Druck auf Politik und Justiz größer, sich mit dem Thema zu befassen. Geschichte wiederholt sich...


----------



## Aimee (24 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hier der Link: http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/wesel/2008/4/17/news-38892225/detail.html


----------



## sirtobi87 (25 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ein sehr kurzer Artikel. Leider nix neues^^


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH in Eschborn sucht in diversen Tageszeitungen und Anzeigenblättern dringend Inkasso-Sachbearbeiter und Rechtsanwalts-Fachangestellte. Sie bietet:


			
				Anzeigentext schrieb:
			
		

> - motiviertes Arbeiten und Spaß in einem dynamischen Team
> 
> - freundliche Unternehmensstruktur mit flachen Hierarchien und kurzen Entscheidungswegen
> 
> ...



Da kann die Inkassopost dann ja wieder intensiv (noch intensiver?) rollen


----------



## Goro71 (26 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,
bin auch auf eine seite namens Nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen und habe eine Email von denen bekommen, das ich 54 Euro + 5 Euro Mahngebür bezahlen soll. Habe dan ein schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale hin geschickt und habe dan dieses schreiben bekommen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr .......................,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Information.
> 
> ...




Also, ich muss da jetzt nicht drauf reagieren oder?

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Doch.

Indem du hier mal ein wenig Lesezeit investierst. In diesem Thread. Von Anfang an. 

Dir wird schnell klar, was ich meine.


----------



## Bigfoot (30 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH in Eschborn sucht in diversen Tageszeitungen und Anzeigenblättern dringend Inkasso-Sachbearbeiter und Rechtsanwalts-Fachangestellte. Sie bietet:



Wenn jemandem so etwas auffällt:
Könnte er mal diese Tageszeitungen auf unser Forum aufmerksam machen?


----------



## Reducal (30 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bigfoot schrieb:


> Könnte er mal diese Tageszeitungen auf unser Forum aufmerksam machen?


Wozu das denn? Glaubst du echt, dass die dann die Stellenanzeige nicht veröffentlichen, obwohl der Auftraggeber bezahlt hat? Auch Hemdchenhochlokale inserieren regelmäßig - das stört ja auch niemanden.

Sieh es andersherum: womöglich gibt es mit jeder Neuanstellung einen potentiellen Informanten mehr, einer der sein Rechtsbewußtsein nicht an der Eingangstür zum Arbeitgeber ablegt.


----------



## sonn (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich habe auch gerade eine mahnung von nachbarschaft 24 bekommen. mir ist ganz schlecht geworden. habe einen widerspruch erhoben. ab jetzt werd ich einfach alles ignorieren. habe nur angst dass die mit meiner ip adresse an meine daten kommen. an meine persönlichen. kann da irgendwas passieren???????????


----------



## wahlhesse (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es kann passieren, dass durch Deine unbegründete Angst Verdauungsorgane in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Das wäre sehr unschön.

Gegenmittel ohne (!) Nebenwirkungen sind:

Hier lesen...
Hier anschauen...

Und schon sieht man, dass Ängste völlig unbegründet sind.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## sonn (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

habe schon wieder ein mail bekommen, dass mein widerruf nicht akzeptiert wird! ich ignorier diese mails jetzt einfach..........


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Ausdrucke solcher Mails bzw. die Mahnbriefe machen sich gut als Tapete im WC.
Und mit der IP-Adresse kommen die nicht an Deine Daten. Aber das steht auch z.B. hier genau erklärt:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...len/drohkulisse-i-die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Bigfoot (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Ausdrucke solcher Mails bzw. die Mahnbriefe machen sich gut als Tapete im WC.



Moment mal, zuerst einmal sind diese Antwortmails eine Bestätigung, daß der Widerspruch angekommen ist. 
Aus genau diesem Grund sammle ich solche Mails in einem extra Verzeichnis.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Aus genau diesem Grund sammle ich solche Mails in einem extra Verzeichnis.


Nicht vergessen,  Kopien ( ggf auf  DVD ) anlegen und unter Zeugen  beim Notar hinterlegen  
Wenn man der Ernsthaftigkeit  und  Seriosität der Mailbeantwortungsroboter vertraut, sind sie 
 natürlich ein ungeheuer wichtiges Beweismittel, für... :gruebel:
 Ja wofür bloß? Vor Gericht trauen sich die Nutzlosanbieter insbesondere die  mit den Tarndressen 
in Dubai und  sonstigen Adressen auf der großen weiten Welt nie. 
Die Inkassoeintreiber interessiert es auch nicht, sind aber selber genau so  unbedeutend wie die Mails. 
Deren Methode basiert  auf den tibetanischen Gebetsmühlen, unverständliches endlos zu wiederholen 

Hier die  Anleitung, wie man zu möglichst viel dieses (Elekronik)mülls kommt: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


----------



## Highend84 (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hy leute das neue ist ja die rufen bei den leuten an und werben: Du hast eine Nachricht vom Nachbarn ...................................... da kenne ich so viele die das schon passiert ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Highend84 schrieb:


> Hy leute das neue ist ja die rufen bei den leuten an und werben: Du hast eine Nachricht vom Nachbarn ...................................... da kenne ich so viele die das schon passiert ist.


ist so neu nicht, gibt einen eigenen Thread dafür 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51609


----------



## HUmax (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Highend84 schrieb:


> Hy leute das neue ist ja die rufen bei den leuten an und werben: Du hast eine Nachricht vom Nachbarn ...................................... da kenne ich so viele die das schon passiert ist.


Neu ist das nicht.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51609


----------



## Claudi07 (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo,

habe grade eben meine 2. rechnung bekommen von 54 Euro! sollte sie innerhalb 7 tagen zahlen!:-p

was ich natürlich nicht mache, genauso wie bei der ersten!!!!:-p

Gruss Claudi


----------



## dvill (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Banken, die für die Fortschaffung der Einzahlungsbeträge die Konten stellen, sind oft dankbar für die Überlassung von Rechnungen und Mahnungen und den Verweis auf Meldungen der Verbraucherzentralen, die Warnung des Amtsgerichtes Lübeck oder einen Link auf diese Gesprächsfaden.


----------



## Franziska (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Soeben bei Planetopia gelaufen:
"Vorsicht Internetbetrüger - Schutz gegen kriminelle Fallensteller"

http://www.planetopia.de/archiv/2008/planetopia/05_04/3_auswahl.html

Zur Zeit werden 10.000 Inkassobriefe *pro Woche* versandt.


----------



## sascha (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Und was lernen wir aus dem Planetopia-Bericht? Das in vielen Rechnungen aufgeführte *Servicecenter Europe* in *8622 Wetzikon* gibt es offensichtlich gar nicht. Hinter der Adresse in der Bahnhofstraße 33 findet man lediglich ein Wohnhaus mit überraschten Nachbarn, die von einem solchen Center nichts wissen.

Ich persönlich fände es ja überflüssig, mit einem toten Briefkasten Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen...


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Suchergebnis ist erwartungsgemäß.

Besonders dubaiose Banden schützen sich vor den Abmahnungen der Verbraucherzentralen durch Verschleierung der Zuständigkeiten mit fantastischen Briefkastenadressen.

Dort, wo die Verbraucherzentralen mit Abmahnungen nicht durchdringen können, kann auch ein Bürger wenig ausrichten.

Derartige Servicecenter sind für nichts zuständig. Sie schieben lediglich weitere schwachsinnige Drohkulissen in der Gegend rum, um möglichst noch einigen Zahlungsverweigerern ordentlich Angst zu machen. Wer solche Servicecenter kontaktiert, setzt sich ohne Not freiwillig anonymen Bedrohungen aus.


----------



## yvi24 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo ich bin neu hier

Und habe mal ne frage habe mich bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet am 12.10.07 und auf einmal habe ich ne Rechnung bekommen ich soll den Betrag bezahlen habe ich auch nicht dann 2008 Januar kam ein Mahnbescheid von Inkasso jetzt bezahl ich jeden Monat 25 Euro der Betrag läuft auf 100 Euro und habe jetzt am We wieder ne Rechnung bekommen das ich wieder 54 Euro bezahlen muß.

Was kann ich tun muß ich den Betrag bezahlen bzw die neue Rehnung von nachbarschaft 24. von der zweiten hälfte der Nutzungs dauer.
Und muß ich auch weiter hin die Ratenzahlen bei Inkasso.

Bitte hilft mir was kann ick machen :wall:

gruß yvi


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

wenn Du einer Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung zugestimmt hast, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale!!! Hier können wir Dir in dem Fall nicht mehr weiterhelfen.

Die nächste Verbraucherzentrale findest Du hier: http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## !!!hilfe!!! (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Ihr,
ich habe mich auch Anfang Januar bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet, natürlich über einen Link und total ahnungslos.
habe dann auch eine rechnug über 54 euro erhalten, jedoch nicht reagiert. Dann kam eine mahnung, auf die ich auch nicht reagiert habe.
Diese Woche kam das Inkasso-Schreiben aus Eschborn. ich hatte allerdings angst und habe 90 euro bezahlt ( --> die masche hat bei mir funktioniert!!)

Jetzt meine Frage:
Schreibt man jetzt eine Kündigung?
Oder soll ich einfach nur auf die nächste Rechnung nicht reagieren...

Mit der Bitte um Hilfe
Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



!!!hilfe!!! schrieb:


> Mit der Bitte um Hilfe
> Gruß


Zum 187. Mal 

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich muss mich gerade mal sehr wundern über die Lässigkeit, mit der Zahlungen oder auch Teilzahlungen an Kontoverbindungen unklarer Zugehörigkeit geleistet werden.

Wenn es im Zusammenhang mit diesem dubaiosen Angebot überhaupt einen Vertrag geben könnte, dann mit dem Vertragspartner in Dubai.

Das "Servicecenter" in der Schweiz ist eine völlig unglaubwürdige Stelle, nicht erst seit dem Besuch von Planetopia, dass unter der Adresse dort nichts bekannt ist.

Die Schweiz gehört zu den insoweit zivilisierten Ländern, dass dort Firmen registriert sind, einen Handelsregistereintrag und eine Rechtsform besitzen. Firmen zahlen oft auch Steuern usw..

Was ist denn bitte ein "Servicecentrum"? Eine GmbH? Eine AG? Oder was? Das ist völlig diffus. Zuständig und handlungsfähig für nichts.

Was hat jemand, der einen angeblichen Vertrag mit einer Firma in Dubai besitzen soll, mit einer nicht existierenden Firmierung in der Schweiz zu schaffen? Zu allen Überfluss gehören die Kontoverbindungen nicht einmal diesem "Servicezentrum", sondern einem ebenfalls völlig diffusen "Zahlungsdienstleister".

Wohin fließt das Geld? Wer versteuert die Einnahmen? Wer verfügt in der Folge über aktive Bankdaten deutscher Bürger? Was machen diese Leute mit den Daten deutscher Bürger?

Alleine eigene Bankdaten über eine Überweisung an Konten mit unklaren Eigentumsverhältnissen in unbekannte fremde Hände zu geben, bedeutet eine unzumutbare Gefährdung. Unfassbar, wie leichtfertig anonyme Zahlungserpressungen befolgt werden.


----------



## turboklaus (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kaiboo1988 schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> 
> _Full quote gekürzt _


Hallo, wegen solch einer Sache kommt man nicht gleich in die Schufa! Das passiert erst, wenn der Gegner einen Titel erwirkt hat, d.h., die Angelegenheit ist gerichtlich abgeschlossen u. man hat den Prozeß verloren. Wenn man dann nicht zahlt, geht`s ab in die Schufa.

Peinlich ist allerdings Ihre Rechtschreibung! In fast jedem Satz stecken Fehler. In Zukunft würde ich Schriftstücke, die andere Menschen lesen sollen, von einer Person korrigieren lassen, die es "DRAUF" hat!

turboklaus


----------



## turboklaus (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



TheGirlNextDoor schrieb:


> Hallo...
> _Full quote gekürzt _



Hallo Nicky,
[ edit]  Die trauen sich sowieso nicht, gerichtliche Schritte geltend zu machen. Also, keine Angst!

Mfg.
Turboklaus

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Inspironlady (6 Mai 2008)

*Nachbarschaft 24*

Hallo, ich habe da so ein Problem.
Am 22.10.2007 bekam ich eine Mail von Nachbarschaft 24.de in der stand das mich jemand sucht.
Ich habe mich dort regestriert um zu sehen wer mich denn sucht. "KEINER"
Ich bin habe mir erst nix gedacht und habe eine Mail an Nachbarschaft geschrieben das sie meinen Acount dort bitte wieder löschen sollen. Einige Tage später bekam ich eine Mail in der stand das ich das bitte schriftlich machen soll.
Das tat ich dann auch ohne Erfolg, es kam also nix zurück.
Dann bekam ich die Rechnung von 56€.
Ich zalte sie erst nicht da ich ja in schriftlichem Kontakt mit ihnen stand (so dachte ich)
Als ich die Rechnung nicht zahlte bekam ich Post vom Deutschen Inkassodienst mit der Forderumg von 89€.
Ich bekam bammel und zahlte den Vertrag, setzte Zeitgleich noch mal eine Kündigung schriftlich auf und schickte sie per Einschreiben weg.
Ich bekam keine Antwort. Das einizige was ich jetzt bekommen habe ist die Rechnung für das zweite halbjahr, wieder 56€.

Was soll ich nur machen??
Wieviele Kündigungsschreiben muß ich denn verschicken, muß ich den Betrag jetzt auch noch zahlen.
Ich werde verrückt....

bitte um Antwort.

danke


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mein Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise lesen* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der *Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs)* weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Ist alles nicht so schlimm, wie es sich zunächst darstellt.


----------



## Inspironlady (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ja habe mir jetzt alles durchgelesen was zum lesen da war, habe aber nichts gefunden was auf mich past, da ich ja nun mal leider Gottes nach dem das schreiben vom Inkasso kam, bezahlt.
Ich will doch nur wissen wie ich da raus komm denn auf die Kündigungsschreiben reagiert keiner.
Laut dem was da steht soll ich eigentlich nix tun, was aber wenn ich schon bezahlt habe???


----------



## Wembley (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Inspironlady schrieb:


> ja habe mir jetzt alles durchgelesen was zum lesen da war, habe aber nichts gefunden was auf mich past, da ich ja nun mal leider Gottes nach dem das schreiben vom Inkasso kam, bezahlt.


Da wird der Frage "einmal bezahlen, immer bezahlen?" nachgegeangen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## drealein (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Claudi07 schrieb:


> habe grade eben meine 2. rechnung bekommen von 54 Euro! sollte sie innerhalb 7 tagen zahlen!:-p
> 
> was ich natürlich nicht mache, genauso wie bei der ersten!!!!:-



Habe heute auch wieder mal eine Rechnung per Mail bekommen. So wie es aussieht ist es dieselbe wie deine. Ich zahle auch nicht genauso wie bei der ersten und den Mahnungen.
Wenn sie meine sollen sie ruhig weiter Rechnungen schreiben.

Gruß drealein


----------



## Steffi11289 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

habe heute mal versucht auf die seite zuzugreifen. was sehen meine entzündeten augen?



> Wegen technischer Problemen ist unser Service derzeit nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut.
> 
> Wir sind bemüht den Service so schnell wie möglich wieder anbieten zu können.



hat da jemand kalte füße bekommen? :auslach:


----------



## HUmax (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Leider wohl doch nur ein technisches Problem.


----------



## turboklaus (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft 24*

Hallo, 
wer zahlt ist selbst Schuld! Durch Einschüchterung u. Angstmacherei haben solche "Firmen" oft Erfolg. Viele Menschen zahlen! Hat ja auch in Deinem Fall hervorragend funktioniert! 
Inkassounternehmen dienen lediglich der Einschüchterung, es sind aber in der Regel "Kasperunternehmen"! Sollte man etwa vor einem Kasper Angst haben? In nur ganz wenigen Fällen wird ein gerichtliches Verfahren angestrebt. Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid eintrifft, sollte man sich darüber Gedanken machen, ob man die Rechnung zurecht nicht bezahlt hat oder die Forderung doch gerechtfertigt ist.
Ist die Seite vom "Gegner" völlig unübersichtlich u. steht da nicht ganz klar drin, daß die weitere Nutzung Geld kostet, dann ist man sowieso raus!

Für alle Leser dieser Zeilen:
GEBT DOCH EINFACH MAL BEI GOOGLE " HAPPY PASSION " EIN, DIESE "FIRMA" SCHIEßT DEN VOGEL AB!!!

Liebe Grüße

Turboklaus


----------



## HUmax (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft 24*



turboklaus schrieb:


> Für alle Leser dieser Zeilen:
> GEBT DOCH EINFACH MAL BEI GOOGLE " HAPPY PASSION " EIN, DIESE "FIRMA" SCHIEßT DEN VOGEL AB!!!


Das gibts schon als Thread hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51858


----------



## Jane1506 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hi
hat einer von euch schonmal ne zweite rechnung bekommen???

gruß jane


----------



## sascha (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Jane1506 schrieb:


> hi
> hat einer von euch schonmal ne zweite rechnung bekommen???
> 
> gruß jane



Leute, die sich zweimal angemeldet haben, bestimmt  Was soll die Frage?


----------



## Jane1506 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

nice *s*
nein, hab grad ne mail von nbs24 bekommen mit der zweiten rechnung!? strange...nach der ersten rechnung, mahnung, mahnung - stillschweigen. 

gab's das schon?


----------



## Wembley (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Jane1506 schrieb:


> nein, hab grad ne mail von nbs24 bekommen mit der zweiten rechnung!? strange...nach der ersten rechnung, mahnung, mahnung - stillschweigen.
> gab's das schon?


Dazu nur soviel: Bei denen wundert uns schon lange gar nix mehr.


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es gibt Hinweise, dass die wüsten Söhne den Gesamtertrag in vier Hälften beitreiben wollen.

Ich würde trotzdem solche Schwachsinnsschreiben dem beauftragten Papierkorb übereignen.


----------



## CrazyCool (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

habe mal spaßenshalber die komtonummer von der dis in einem profil eingetragen, seitdem kommen keine rechnungen mehr per mail, was davor alle zwei-fünf tage der fall war.

aber mal abgesehen davon würde eine seriöse seite mein profil schon anhand meines fotos löschen, da ich darauf einen text stehen habe, welcher die seite enttarnt.


----------



## HUmax (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



CrazyCool schrieb:


> aber mal abgesehen davon würde eine seriöse seite mein profil schon anhand meines fotos löschen, da ich darauf einen text stehen habe, welcher die seite enttarnt.


Es sind doch, laut Eigenwerbung, alles "Geprüfte Profile".


----------



## CrazyCool (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

richtig, aber geprüft wird nur ob das profil auf dem kontoauszug steht.


----------



## Masarati (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi,

ich hatte heute, nach dem ich den ersten Inkassobrief in der Post hatte, mich mit der Polizei in Verbindung gesetzt. Es gibt die Möglichkeit eine Anzeige wegen Betruges gegen Internetfirmen bei jeder Polizeidienststelle aufzugeben. Damit distanziert ihr euch endgültig von dem Vorhaben von nachbarschaft24.net!

Hat noch irgendwer eine Anzeige aufgegeben?


----------



## Harvester (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Masarati schrieb:


> Hat noch irgendwer eine Anzeige aufgegeben?



Also, ich nicht. Ich habe erst einen Inkassobrief bekommen, und das ist schon gut zwei Monate her. Entweder ist jetzt Ruhe, dann werde ich nichts unternehmen. Oder es kommt halt noch was. Die Inkassoschreiben sind doch schon Kult, und deswegen warte ich noch sehr gerne :-D


----------



## Jane1506 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hi, ich geh heut mittag zur polizei anzeige erstatten wegen betrug und belästigung. bringen wird's erstma nix, aber wenn genug anzeigen vorliegen und es wirklich (unwahrscheinlich....) zu nem prozess kommt haben die richter schonmal was da liegen.

schaden kann's nicht. außerdem war ich noch nicht in dem polizeigebäude :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wen möchtest Du gern anzeigen?
Eine Sandkastenfirma mit Postfach in Dubai? :scherzkeks:

Das Ergebnis ist vorhersehbar.


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sand im Server?

verzeichnis.nachbarschaft24.net


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mit Firefox ist offenbar sowieso dort keine Anmeldung möglich (zumindest bei mir). Warum? - Designfehler. Aber das sollen die selber rausfinden.


----------



## liam ofarrel (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo^^!!

hab letzte woche die erste rechnung bekommen und nen kleinen widerspruch verfasst und zurück geschickt, was mich jetzt aber total überrascht ist das ich heute ne antwort von denen auf den widerspruch bekommen O_O!!

mfg liam


----------



## HUmax (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



liam ofarrel schrieb:


> hab letzte woche die erste rechnung bekommen und nen kleinen widerspruch verfasst und zurück geschickt, was mich jetzt aber total überrascht ist das ich heute ne antwort von denen auf den widerspruch bekommen O_O!!


Eine Überraschung ist das nicht das man auf einen Widerspruch eine Antwort bekommt. Das Entscheidende ist was in der Antwort steht. :-D


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Das Entscheidende ist was in der Antwort steht. :-D


Korrektur: Die Antwort ist völlig irrelevant. Das Widerspruchsrecht besteht kraft Gesetzes und die Ausübung benötigt keine Zustimmung.


----------



## HUmax (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Korrektur: Die Antwort ist völlig irrelevant.


Natürlich ist es irrelevant was die Schreiben. Trotzdem hätte mich interessiert was die Schreiben. Wahrscheinlich den allseits bekannten Blabla-Standardtext. Alles andere wäre eine Überraschung.


----------



## liam ofarrel (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Zitat:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir danken Ihnen für die Mitteilung und nehmen dazu wie folgt Stellung.
> Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Support von Nachbarschaftspost.com, da wir nicht dafür zuständig sind.
> ...



Zitat ende.

das ist die antwort von denen, 
denke mir aber erstens: wenn die schon alles auf verschiedene seiten verschachteln so das eh nie einer für einen zuständig ist dann, bin ich auch mal nicht mehr für deren forderungen zuständig*g*!!

und zweitens: hab ich nen widerruf (schon zwei tage nach dem ich gemerkt hatte das ich dann bei denen angemeldet war) an die von denen dafür angegebene e-mailadresse geschickt und jetzt können die fordern so viel sie wollen, die werden nix von mir bekommen!!

mfg liam


----------



## HUmax (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



liam ofarrel schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> Zitat ende.
> ...


Wie kann man sich nur an den Support von Nachbarschaft24.net wenden, wenn man was von Nachbarschaftspost.com will? 

Aber das Servicecenter in Wetzikon (eigentlich für beide Seiten zuständig) ist auch nur heiße Luft, wie man letztens in Planetopia sah.


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur an den Support von Nachbarschaft24.net wenden, wenn man was von Nachbarschaftspost.com will?


Genau andersherum. Ein angeblicher Kunde von nachbarschaft24.net wird von dem für nichts zuständigen "Servicecenter", von dem man nur sicher weiß, dass an der angegebenen Adresse nichts zu finden ist, an die Telefonterroristen von der nachbarschaftspest.com verwiesen.

Irgendwie erhellend.


----------



## liam ofarrel (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ganz einfach hab von denen die post bekommen und hab einfach auf antworten geklickt^^!!
aber mir is des eh egal die können jetzt machen was sie wollen ich hab das getan was man tun sollte jetzt können die sich grün und blau fordern:-P!!

mfg liam


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wobei man auf unaufgefordert zugesandte Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten aus Sicherheitsgründen besser auch nicht zum Spaß zurückschreibt. Man gibt die Selbstbestimmung über eigene persönliche Daten ohne Not auf und begibt sich damit in die Hände von undurchsichtigen Missbrauchern.


----------



## Kleene (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hab schon lange keine Post mehr von der DIS bekommen, aber heute war die 2. Rechnung als E-Mail gekommen. Naja was solls, mal sehen was sie im nächsten Brief schönens schreiben..


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kleene schrieb:


> lange keine Post mehr von der DIS bekommen


Als nächstes kommt die Sendung von der ZEA Zentrale Europäische Abrechnungsstelle - der Datenabgleich scheint nur etwas zu hadern oder der Termin zum Versand ist noch nicht da, wenn man überhaupt deine Zustelladresse hat. Wenn nicht, dann kommt wahrscheinlich (außer evtl. per eMail) nix mehr.


----------



## HUmax (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Reducal schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt die Sendung von der ZEA Zentrale Europäische Abrechnungsstelle


Die DIS hat noch ihr eigenes Konto. Die Innsbrucker "Briefkastenfirma ohne Briefkasten" ZEA ist als Geldempfänger nur solange da, wie Nachbarschaft24.net noch selber mahnt.


----------



## Aqagane (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

IHR LEUTE zusammen geht nicht drauf ein egal was die schreiben ihr noch link für euch von Gericht http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...nkassostelle-droht-mit-nichtssagendem-urteil/
bitte schaut da rein !!!! ich habe schon überall nach gevorscht wegen eschborn 
ist alles nur (abzocke!!!!!! und einschüterung!!!!!!!!) ich werde eh balt bei RTL Anrufen ich habe kontakt mit dennen und dann werde ich das raus bringen wegen Nachbarschaft24 und wegen Eschborn die inkassostelle!!!! 
und noch eine seite die ist wichtig!!!!
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/12/07/deutsche-inkassostelle-jagt-schwarzfahrer-im-internet/
bitte schauen!!!
Ihr noch video das müsst ihr euch anschauen!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yXSH...eature=related
Das HR-fernsehen magazin berichtete am 19.04.2008 über Nachbarschaft24.net!!! müsst ihr schauen!!!

ALSO WENN IHR DAS ALLES ANGESCHAUT HABT MACHT EUCH KEINE SORGEN MEHR!!!!!!!! EINFACH NICHT DRAUF EINGEHEN!!!!! MFG AQA


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aqagane schrieb:


> ALSO WENN IHR DAS ALLES ANGESCHAUT HABT MACHT EUCH KEINE SORGEN MEHR!!!!!!!!


nach fast 3500 Postings zu dem Thema sollte das eigentlich schon deutlich geworden sein


----------



## HUmax (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aqagane schrieb:


> IHR LEUTE zusammen geht nicht drauf ein egal was die schreiben ihr noch link für euch von Gericht http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...nkassostelle-droht-mit-nichtssagendem-urteil/
> bitte schaut da rein !!!! ich habe schon überall nach gevorscht wegen eschborn
> ist alles nur (abzocke!!!!!! und einschüterung!!!!!!!!) ich werde eh balt bei RTL Anrufen ich habe kontakt mit dennen und dann werde ich das raus bringen wegen Nachbarschaft24 und wegen Eschborn die inkassostelle!!!!
> und noch eine seite die ist wichtig!!!!
> ...


Mir tun die Augen beim lesen weh. :roll:


----------



## Baecker (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Mir tun die Augen beim lesen weh. :roll:



Meine tun mir auch weh...weil ich die Tränen aus den Augen wischen mußte vor Lachen über diesen Post.Ich dachte das man sich seinen Senf den man geschrieben hat danach noch mal ansieht,aber da scheint er/sie offensichtlich nicht zu machen.Oder es ist normal so zu schreiben bei ihm/ihr.ha ha ha.


----------



## littles (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

habe eben zum ersten Mal eine Mahnung von dem Verein erhalten und per email darauf geantwortet, daß ich deren Service nicht in Anspruch genommen habe und bei weiteren Briefen die Verbraucherschutzzentrale und einen Anwalt einschalten würde. (Kann aber gut sein, daß ich mich da mal angemeldet habe, allerdings ohne tatsächlich wahrzunehmen, daß es kostenpflichtig ist...)

Habe dann hier und anderswo gelesen, daß man am besten garnicht reagiert, bis man einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von dem Verein erhält.

Ich habe mir danach die Seite [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] angeschaut, und mittlerweile ist auf der ersten Seite deutlich lesbar, daß es 9Euro/Monat kostet. Weiß jemand seit wann es diesen Hinweis gibt?

Soll ich nicht mehr darauf antworten, oder ist durch den 9Euro Hinweis auf der ersten Seite die Macher der Seite im Recht und ich muss zahlen?

Liebe Grüße

s.


----------



## HUmax (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich empfehle hier im Thread oder im Forum zu lesen. Da stehen alle Infos.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



littles schrieb:


> Ich habe mir danach die Seite [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] angeschaut, und mittlerweile ist auf der ersten Seite deutlich lesbar, daß es 9Euro/Monat kostet. Weiß jemand seit wann es diesen Hinweis gibt?


Bekanntlich sind Webseiten  nicht aus Granit gemeißelt und ihr "Erscheinungsbild" hängt 
gerade bei den Nutzlosseiten  von dem Weg ab, auf dem der User auf sie gelangt.  
Es ist völlig irrelevant, seit wann es sichtbar ist. 


littles schrieb:


> Soll ich nicht mehr darauf antworten, oder ist durch den 9Euro Hinweis auf der ersten Seite die Macher der Seite im Recht und ich muss zahlen?


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der Geschäftsgegenstand





> zentrale Abwicklung von Zahlungseingängen für Dritte gegen Entgelt sowie die Erbringung aller Dienstleistungen, die diese Tätigkeiten üblicherweise mit sich bringen; ferner der Erwerb und die Einziehung von Forderungen im Rahmen des Factoring. Eine Tätigkeit, die der behördlichen Genehmigung bedarf, übt die Gesellschaft nicht aus.


fordert von den Geschäftsführer der ZA zentrale abrechnungsstelle GmbH offensichtlich Besonderes.

In der Zeit vom 1.3.07 bis heute listet die Detailsuche (Amtsgericht Frankfurt) unter

http://www.handelsregisterbekanntmachungen.de/index.php?aktion=suche

inzwischen die dritte Person in dieser Rolle.


----------



## littles (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

danke, ich werde mich dann nicht mehr rühren, bis evtl.mal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid bekommt, der so wahrscheinlich wie ein Blitzschlag ist.

s.


----------



## Schwarzwald (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

leider habe ich nach der Inkassopost vor Angst vor einem Schufaeintrag gezahlt.
Nun hab ich ne neue Rechnung fürs nächste halbe Jahr bekommen.
Kann ich die trotz der letzten Zahlung verweigern???

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Schwarzwald schrieb:


> leider habe ich nach der Inkassopost vor Angst vor einem Schufaeintrag gezahlt.


völlig unbegründete Angst
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997


Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Nun hab ich ne neue Rechnung fürs nächste halbe Jahr bekommen.
> Kann ich die trotz der letzten Zahlung verweigern???


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## Schwarzwald (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also war ich blöd!!!!!!

Danke für die Antwort.
Habe mich an den deutschen Inkassoverband gewand, ob ich das Geld zurückverlangen kann.
Wenn nicht wars mir eine Lehre.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Habe mich an den deutschen Inkassoverband gewand, ob ich das Geld zurückverlangen kann.
> Wenn nicht wars mir eine Lehre.


Fürchte, dass du es als Lehrgeld abschreiben mußt. Die Transfers über dubaianisch/schweizerische  
Wege sind in aller Regel Einbahnstraßen.


----------



## Schwarzwald (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mein Sohn hat auch die Post bekommen, kann wenigstens ihm sagen das er nicht zahlen soll.

Ich danke Dir nochmals herzlich für Deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## HUmax (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Schwarzwald schrieb:


> [...]
> Habe mich an den deutschen Inkassoverband gewand, ob ich das Geld zurückverlangen kann.


Nur blöd, dass die DIS kein Mitglied im Bundesverband Deutscher Inkassounternehmen e.V. ist. Geld wird die DIS oder eine andere dubiose Firma aus der Nutzlosbranche Dir bestimmt nicht zurückerstatten. Man sollte halt nicht einfach blind irgendwelche dubiose Forderungen bezahlen, auch wenn die mit diversen Dingen drohen oder versuchen einzuschüchtern. Wozu gibts das Internet um sich vorher zu informieren?


----------



## Schwarzwald (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe an den Bundesverband nach Hamburg geschrieben.
Weiß das ich das Geld nicht zurückbekomme.


----------



## Ghost (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hab heut auch nen inkassoschreiben bekommen!
Die wollen 92,44€ ,aber darauf können die lange warten von mir giebts keine kohle!

Hab zwar beim lesen etwas muffensausen gehabt aber auch gleich wieder an die videos gedacht und was hier im Forum empfohlen wird, und da gehts einem glatt wieder besser!


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Immer dran denken: In über zwei Jahren haben es ganze zweimal Nutzlosanbieter gewagt vor Gericht zu ziehen und sind dort abgewatscht worden
Dabei waren das sogar   welche, die mit ladungsfähiger Adresse  aufgetreten sind.
(sonst wäre es nicht gegangen) 

Von den hessischen Scheichs hat es noch keiner  gewagt, seine  Tarnkappe abzusetzen.


----------



## Ghost (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich bin echt heilfroh das ich das Forum hier gefunden habe und das ihr einem so mut macht durzuhalten!
Ich find das echt klasse von euch und weis dies auch zu schätzen!


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> ZEA - Zentrale Europäische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd.
> 
> Nur, habe ich noch nie gelesen, dass Ltd. in Österreich geführt wird.


Wird sie auch nicht, siehe hier: http://www.zea-zentrale-europaeische-abrechnungsstelle.com/index.php?cat=impressum 


> ZEA - Zentrale Europäische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd.
> Suite F 1 ST Floor, New City Chambers,
> 36 Wood Street Wakefield
> West Yorkshire WF1 2HB
> Company Nummber 06491160


----------



## HUmax (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Aber auch dort in Innsbruck scheint es nur eine "Briefkastenfirma ohne Briefkasten" zu sein.

In der Firmenauflistung der Mieter des Gebäudes ist sie nicht zu finden und dem Vermieter ist die Firma auch nicht bekannt.



> Diese Firma ist uns bisher nicht bekannt.


----------



## Marco7 (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Gerade war ein Bericht in Akte.
Ein Insider hat erzählt dass über die Hälfte nach Post von Inkassobüro zahlt !
Ansonsten nix Neues. Es soll keiner zahlen. 

Hab selbst seit Februar nix mehr von denen gehört.


----------



## HUmax (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Marco7 schrieb:


> Gerade war ein Bericht in Akte.
> Ein Insider hat erzählt dass über die Hälfte nach Post von Inkassobüro zahlt !
> Ansonsten nix Neues. Es soll keiner zahlen.


Gerade? Gestern? War das nicht schon am 22.04.2008 mit diesem Insider dran?


----------



## Franziska (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ja gestern.
Man war bei der DIS in Eschborn. Es wurde über das Firmengeflecht (etwa 20 Firmen) berichtet.
Die Dubai-Telefone und Faxe stehen auch in Eschborn.


----------



## HUmax (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hätte ich doch gestern Akte bis zum Schluss angesehen. :roll:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Franziska schrieb:


> Die Dubai-Telefone und Faxe stehen auch in Eschborn.


Oder sind die > HIER < bei der S&S in Frankfurt?


----------



## qwertzuiop (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe mal eine Fachfrage bezüglich Widerspruch per E-mail. Im letzten Focus ( 20/2008 ) gab es einen Artikel bezüglich „Rechtsirrtümer“. Da fand ich folgenden Text dazu:
Zitat:
„Einspruch kann per Fax oder E-Mail eingelegt werden. Leider nicht immer. Grundsätzlich ist ein Fax zwar ausreichend, allerdings ist der Zugang schwer nachzuweisen: Das Sendeprotokoll beweist nur das Absenden, nicht den Zugang (OLG Brandenburg Az: 4U132/07). Eine einfache E-mail reicht für einen Widerspruch nicht aus. Erforderlich ist zumindest eine elektronische Signatur (Landessozialgericht Hessen Az: L9AS161/07)“
Zitatende.

Was will uns das Gesetzt damit sagen? Waren meine Widersprüche unnötig?:wall:

Danke


----------



## HUmax (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ein Fax mit qualifizierten Sendebestätigung (Fax und Sendebestätigung auf einer Seite) sollte aber gehen. So der Tipp vom c't magazin. Oder man schickt es per Einschreiben/Rückschein an so eine Briefkastenadresse.


----------



## qwertzuiop (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ist schon klar, dass es mit Einschreiben funktioniert. Aber werde einen Teufel tun, für etwas, womit ich überhaupt nichts zu tun habe, auch noch Geld auszugeben - sprich Portogebühren nach Dubai. Wäre ja noch schöner.


----------



## HUmax (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wer sagt was von "nach Dubai" schicken?


----------



## Joey (14 Mai 2008)

*Dankeschön!!!*

Hallo,
ich wollte nicht mitteilen, dass mir das auch passiert ist (ist es aber, sonst wär ich nicht hier*g*), sondern mich bei den Verantwortlichen dieser Seite bedanken. Ich hab echt Panik geschoben und bin jetzt wirklich beruhigt, nachdem ich gelesen habe, was ihr anderen so gemacht und erlebt habt mit dieser ganzen bescheuerten Nachbarschaftssache.
Ich hoffe jetzt einfach, dass sich das alles von selbst erledigt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

LG,
Joey


----------



## anni bilstein (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Marco7 schrieb:


> Gerade war ein Bericht in Akte.
> Ein Insider hat erzählt dass über die Hälfte nach Post von Inkassobüro zahlt !
> Ansonsten nix Neues. Es soll keiner zahlen.
> 
> Hab selbst seit Februar nix mehr von denen gehört.


Ich habe das bei Akte auch gesehen und die sagten das gleiche wie diese ganze Seite aber es beruhigt einen eben zu wissen das Nachbarschaft 24 .net uns überhaupt nichts tun kann.Also ich habe seid den12.11.07 noch 2 Mahnungen erhalten.Sie schrieben mir,im Abstand von ca.3 Monate, in einer E-mail das sie durch meine Ip adresse meine Adresse rausbekommen wurden,was ich aber hier auf diese Seiten gelesen habe ,totaler blödsinn ist.Also ich werde nicht bezahlen,ich habe in mein E mail Postfach sogar Nachbarschaft 24.net als Spam gemeldet und lese denen ihre Post schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Dankeschön!!!*



Joey schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt einfach, dass sich das alles von selbst erledigt.



Das wird es. :sun:

Ganz nach dem Vorbild eines gewissen Altbundeskanzlers (der mit dem Saumagen): Aussitzen regelt! 
(O-Ton: "Des kann miss üppahaaaaupt net beaintruckn...")


----------



## Blondie (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo, melde mich auch mal zu Wort, nachdem ich erst jetzt leider auf diese Forum gestossen bin. Habe wie viele auch im 11/07 auf dieses Seiten geklickt:wall:.Habe aber blöderweise ( hatte schiss) die erste Rate bezahlt. Das auf dumm stellen klappte nicht, kam die Kacke wie bei Euch auch zurück.(Inkasso, Anwalt ect.) Heute kam die 2. Rechnung. Nun will ich auch nicht mehr bezahlen. Meint Ihr, ich sollte mich mal tot stellen ??:comphit:
Ich glaube, ich bin jetzt so gestärkt durch dieses Forum und da ich auch nicht alleine da stehe werde ich mal meinen Papierkorb öffnen.
Oder muß ich jetzt den Rest zahlen ??


----------



## Wembley (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Blondie schrieb:


> Oder muß ich jetzt den Rest zahlen ??


Es gibt kein Naturgesetz, das besagt: "Einmal bezahlen, immer bezahlen".
Erklärung hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Dazu wie immer der Hinweis auf den Artikel mit dem Thema: "Einmal zahlen - immer zahlen?"

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964

[Edit: Wembley war schneller...]


----------



## Blondie (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Diese fachchinesisch. Ich verstehe das mal so, dass ich es nicht bezahlen muß und werde.


----------



## Schwarzwald (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Antwort vom Bundesverband deutscher Inkassounternehmen:

Das von Ihnen genannte Unternehmen ist uns jedoch bekannt. Es verfügt unseren Informationen zufolge über die erforderliche Inkassoerlaubnis nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Der Präsident des Amtsgerichts ist auch die zuständige Aufsichtsbehörde. Sie können dort ggf. Ihre Beschwerde vortragen und um Überprüfung der Angelegenheit bitten. Unseres Wissens liegen der Aufsichtsbehörde bereits mehrere Beschwerden vor.  Auch die Verbraucherzentralen sind mit Beschwerden über dieses Unternehmen befasst, so dass Sie sich dort entsprechenden Rechtsrat einholen können.


----------



## HUmax (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Die Antwort vom Bundesverband deutscher Inkassounternehmen:


Das hättest Du auch von uns erfahren können bzw. steht schon in diesem Thread/im Forum.


----------



## Blondie (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also Ihr lieben, ich brauche erst mal nicht zu zahlen . RICHTIG ?????????????


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

wenn Du auf ein JAAAA wartest, so direkt darf es hier nicht gesagt werden, da es als verbotene Rechtsberatung ausgelegt werden kann.

Aber ich glaube auch so weisst Du Bescheid, gelle? 
Wobei... wenn man schon dabei ist... "erst mal" könnte man dann auch ersatzlos streichen. :spitz:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Blondie (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wobei... wenn man schon dabei ist... "erst mal" könnte man dann auch ersatzlos streichen. :spitz:
> 
> ...


:scherzkeks::wall:
Ja habe verstanden, Danke. Der letzte Satz war wieder für BLONDE. 
naja werde mal auf die nächste Post warten.:roll:


----------



## heidenei (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo und guten Tag!
Ich bin seit gestern neu hier. Eigentlich wollte ich nur schauen, was "nachbarschaft24" ist, denn ich habe gestern eine Mahnung bekommen und wusste erst mal gar nicht, wie mir geschieht. Von Zahlungserinnerungen war darin zu lesen, die ich aber nie erhalten habe! Außerdem habe ich diese Dienste nie in Anspruch genommen...war eben auch mal neugierig und bin auf dieser Seite gelandet, das war im Dezember 2007. Und ich hatte das schon total abgehakt. :scherzkeks:

Jetzt habe ich hier im Forum mal so durchgelesen, wie es  anderen ergangen ist und bin nun doch etwas beruhigter. Meine Frage ist aber: Wenn ich nun einen Widerspruch einlege, muss ich diesen per Einschreiben nach Dubei schicken oder genügt ein ganz normaler Brief? Ich habe im Forum gelesen, dass der Widerspruch auf dem gleichen Wege erfolgen soll, wie die Mahnung, das heißt bei mir also auf dem normalen Postweg, nicht über E-Mail. Nur wollte ich eben wissen, ob dies ein Einschreiben sein muss.:-?

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für eine informative Antwort.

Gruß aus Mannheim

heidenei


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es macht mMn wenig Sinn, überhaupt zu widersprechen, da der anonyme Anbieter und seine ebenfalls anonym gehaltenen Helfershelfer die Widersprüche ohnehin ignorieren. Würde ich sowas bekommen, dann käme das auf den Haufen zur Ablage und weitere Schreiben auch. Erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt, würde ich mein Verhalten entsprechend ausrichten. Das der jedoch nicht zu erwarten ist, macht uns das Anbieterkartell schon seit über zwei Jahren vor.


----------



## Domi-20 (15 Mai 2008)

*Reingefallen auf Nachbarschaft24  (Bitte um Hilfe)*

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ich habe mich laut Nachbarschaft24 angemeldet was ich aber nicht gemacht habe!!! Meine Freundin hat eine email bekommen wo drinne stand sie hätte Post bekommen und so dumm wie ich war bin ich darauf gegeangen um zu schauen was es für Post sein sollte. Jedoch war sie gar nicht angemeldet dort und zack bin ich wohl einer von Tausenden die darauf reingefallen sind.

Heute habe ich Post von denen bekommen (Mahnung) Ich sollte doch binnen 7 Tagen das geld überweisen was ich nichtt machen werde.

In dieser Mahnung steht drinne das ich mich angeblich mit meiner IP angemeldet hätte! Ich verstehe es nicht wie man sich mit einer IP anmelden kann vor allem wenn die IP die da drauf steht gar nicht mit meiner Übereinstimmt!!!!

Also wie ich schon hier gelesen habe sollte ich einspruch erheben!!!

Ich habe eine Emailadresse von denen bekommen, das wenn ich fragen haben sollte mich bei denen melden solle!!    Meine Frage lautet ob ich den Wiederspruch an diese email senden soll weil ich sonst keine Daten von denen habe!

 Ich würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen!!!


----------



## Ghost (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi ich hab da noch mal ne frage sofern das noch im rahmen dessen liegt das es hier beantwortet werden kann oder darf!

Und zwar wollte ich wissen da ich ja nicht vorhaben nen nachbarschatsbiduinen die geforderte kohle zu überweisen ob ich da villeicht nen schufa eintrag befürchten muss!?

Ich danke im vorraus für die antwort!!

Mfg
Ghost


----------



## Double_P (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo

habe dumerweise meine richtige adresse angegeben und jetzt eine mahnung per post bekommen ich solle 59€ bezahlen ansonsten beköme ich besuch von einem inkasso unternehmen.

was solll ich nun tun?

mus ich zahlen oder kann ich sie gleich in den abfalleimer werfen?

danke schon im voraus für die antwort...


----------



## HUmax (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Double_P schrieb:


> ansonsten beköme ich besuch von einem inkasso unternehmen.


Das bezweifle ich mal das da irgendeiner von der DIS vor der Tür steht. Oder schreiben die das so wortwörtlich?



Double_P schrieb:


> was solll ich nun tun?
> 
> mus ich zahlen oder kann ich sie gleich in den abfalleimer werfen?


Die Antwort findest Du hier zur Genüge im Forum.


----------



## sascha (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> ob ich da villeicht nen schufa eintrag befürchten muss!?



Da steht die Antwort:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...lisse-ii-inkassofirmen-und-ihre-behauptungen/


----------



## Ghost (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



sascha schrieb:


> Da steht die Antwort:
> 
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...lisse-ii-inkassofirmen-und-ihre-behauptungen/




Danke für den Link Sascha!

Na da brauch ich mir dann ja absolut keine sorgen mehr machenn und meiner Freundin sagen das die mir da nichts können!!


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ghost schrieb:


> ..-und meiner Freundin sagen das die mir da nichts können!!



Doch, die können Dir schon was. Aber was die Dir mal können, sag ich nicht.


----------



## katzenjens (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Antiscammer, sag doch nicht sowas  . Das beunruhigt die Betroffenen doch wieder.

Tipp an die Beunruhigten: Er bezieht sich auf ein Zitat von Götz von Berlichingen

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## HUmax (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Impressum von Nachbarschaft24.net sieht derzeit aber Interessant aus.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Das Impressum von Nachbarschaft24.net sieht derzeit aber Interessant aus.


Briefkasten-Umzugs-Vorbereitungen in den Hafen von Tortola/B.V.I. ?  

Mal gespannt, wo der europäische Briefkasten diesmal abbleibt  :-D

Die AGB sind z.Zt. auch unvollständig, was die Angaben zu den Betreibern anbelangt.


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Vielleicht hat Dubai Television den Akte 08-Beitrag wiederholt, dass dort niemand anzutreffen war. Und die haben sich gewundert, warum keine Post kommt ...


----------



## HUmax (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Jetzt ist das Impressum wieder wie gehabt.


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Vielleicht musste der Wachposten, der immer aufpassen muss, wann der Briefträger kommt, mal kurz für kleine Jungs ...


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Polizei in Wetzikon weiß auch nicht, wer die Post bekommt.


----------



## Blondie (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich zahle nicht, obwohl ich dummes Kind ja einen Betrag gezahlt habe. Ich werde sehen was passiert.:-D


----------



## HUmax (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Polizei in Wetzikon weiß auch nicht, wer die Post bekommt.


Eigentlich bräuchten die sich nur an die Schweizer Post wenden, wohin die Post weitergeleitet wird, die nach Wetzikon an dieses nicht existierende "Servicecenter" geht.


----------



## nieseldb (18 Mai 2008)

*Nachbarschaft24*

Auch wenn hier einigen Leuten das Thema mittlerweile auf die Nerven gehen dürfte. Auch ich bin drauf reingefallen.
Mein Prob nur, ich habe blödsinnigerweise bezahlt. Später kam was vom Inkassobüro, den hab ich dann mitgeteilt, dass ich bereits bezahlt habe. Und ich habe auch ne Kündigung per Fax verschickt(ist auch definitiv angekommen).

Nun haben die mir wieder ne Rechnung geschickt, den ne Kündigung per Fax akzeptieren die nicht (war mir zu dem Zeitpunkt aber schnurzpiepegal).
Muss ich nun trotzdem zahlen (weil einmal gezahlt, Vertrag anerkannt, etc???)
Oder kann ich gemäß dem Mann bei youtube, das ganze auch jetzt noch im Sande verlaufen lassen?

Danke und nen schönen Sonntag noch
Denise


----------



## Wembley (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24*



nieseldb schrieb:


> Muss ich nun trotzdem zahlen (weil einmal gezahlt, Vertrag anerkannt, etc???)


Einmal bezahlen - immer bezahlen? Dieser Frage wird hier nachgegangen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## nieseldb (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24*

Ich bedanke mich für die schnelle Antwort.
Werde es also so handhaben, wie es von Anfang an hätte sein müssen.
Rechnung ignorieren, kein Schriftwechsel mehr durchführen, Mahnung und Inkasso ignorieren und erst beim Schreiben vom Gericht (mahnschreiben??) angeben, dass Betrag nicht anerkannt wird.

Danke nochmals
Denise


----------



## HUmax (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nachbarschaft24.net



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
> Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch11 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c Server at http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/www.nachbarschaft24.net Port 80


Edit: Ist wieder online.


----------



## dzoman (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo leute,
leider ist mir genau die gleiche scheisse passiert wie bei den meisten anderen auch...
ich war aber leider so blöd, die ersten zwei rechnungen zu bezahlen, weil ich echt angst hatte (gericht uns so weiter)
was kann ich jetzt tun? geld krieg ich auf jeden fall nicht mehr wieder, aber soll ich die nächsten zahlungen immerhin verweigern oder stehe ich jetzt so da, dass die zahlungen bei einem evtl. gerichtsverfahren eher zu meinem nachteil genutzt werden???
über vorschläge bin ich wirklich dankbar


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo dzoman,

entweder eine Seite in diesem Thread zurückgehen oder hier klicken:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Auch in Sachen Gerichtsverhandlung müssen wir Dich "enttäuschen", bevor Du von denen verklagt wirst, wirst Du der nächste Superstar bei DSDS :scherzkeks: .
(zu deutsch: Wahrscheinlichkeit 0,00001%)

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Blondie (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe ja auch schon ein mal gezahlt. Werde es nicht tun.


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das hessische Webangebot wurde aktuell wohl neu gegliedert.


----------



## HUmax (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es wäre nett, wenn Du das erklären würdest.


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die affair24.net ist nun auch auf der IP.


----------



## HUmax (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

*Affair24.net* hat die *Server-IP 78.41.80.5* und die *Nachbarschaftskacke* die *Server-IP 78.41.80.3*.

Bin mal gespannt was es auf *kostenlose-videos.net* (auf Server mit der *IP 78.41.80.5*) geben wird.


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

OK, IP ist falsch, muss Customer IPspace heißen. Diese Liste ist heute länger als zuvor.


----------



## Lexa (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo, 

bin neu hier und zwar wegen Nachbarschaft24.net :wall:
Ich blöde Kuh hab denen das Geld überwiesen und es kommen immer noch Emails  und Briefe an. Wollte mal fragen was ich machen soll? Soll ich denen den Kontoauszug zufaxen? Oder nen Anwalt einschalten? Oder die Sache ignorieren?

Sowas hatte ich noch nie, deswegen kenn ich mich jetzt nicht aus...


----------



## HUmax (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Warum ist es eigentlich so schwer, mal was hier im Forum zu lesen, statt immer und immer wieder die gleichen Fragen zu stellen?

Hier gibts eine schöne Videosammlung:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Und hier stehen auch schöne Infos:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...g-oder-mahnung-bekommen-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Lexa schrieb:


> ....hab denen das Geld überwiesen ...


*Auf welches Konto?*



Lexa schrieb:


> ....Oder die Sache ignorieren?


Scheint von allen Vorschlägen die treffendste zu sein. Gemahnt wird anscheinend, weil womöglich der dubaianische Anbieter sein Geld von dem Einzahlungskonto noch nicht bekommen hat. Jetzt wirds echt interessant!


----------



## Lexa (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Auf das Konto, das in der Mahnung stand. Als Empfänger ZEA Europäische Abrechnungsstelle. So stand es drin. Tut mir leid dass ich gleich geschrieben habe, bin im Moment so durcheinander weil immer neue Mahnungen kommen. Hatte da richtig Angst bekommen weil die eben mit dem Inkassobüro gedroht haben.


----------



## HUmax (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Vielleicht hat Herr R. mit seiner "Briefkastenfirma ohne Briefkasten" in Innsbruck (ZEA) ja noch keinen Vollzug in die Frankfurter Gegend gemeldet?


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Lexa schrieb:


> Auf das Konto, das in der Mahnung stand. Als Empfänger ZEA Europäische Abrechnungsstelle.


_*Wie lautet die Bankverbindung*_, mir ist es wichtig, das zu wissen?!


----------



## Lexa (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also:

Empfänger: ZEA Europäische Abrechnungsstelle
KN: [.......]
BLZ: 71180005

Hoffe das hast du gemeint?


----------



## HUmax (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das ist immer noch die gleiche Bankverbindung, die sie auch bereits im April hatten. Anscheinend klappt das mit dem Einwirken auf Banken, damit die das Konto kündigen, wohl nicht mehr so?


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sehr schön, danke! :handreib:


----------



## Lexa (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Und was machst du jetzt damit, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## HUmax (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Lexa schrieb:


> Und was machst du jetzt damit, wenn ich fragen darf?


Man wird versuchen, die Bank entsprechend zu informieren, damit das Konto nicht mehr so lange genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Lexa (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ahhhh ok


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Bemühungen bei der Bank unterstützen! :stumm:


----------



## Trauriger Narr (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sagt habt ihr eure sammelklage schon gemacht? will auch bei der polizei anzeige erstatten. Mfg Trauriger Narr


----------



## HUmax (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Eine Sammelklage gibt es in Deutschland nicht.

Anzeige kannst Du erstatten, nur halt gegen wen? Gegen einen Briefkasten in Dubai? Gegen das Servicecenter in der Schweiz, die ja eine "Briefkastenfirma ohne Briefkasten" (Quelle: Planetopia vom 04.05.2008) ist?


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die DIS "wirbt" in ihren neuesten Mahnschreiben mal wieder mit einem Urteil:


> BGH-Urteil vom 14.06.2006 I ZR 75/03
> Einbeziehung von AGB bei Bestellung im Internet
> BGH, Urteil vom 14.06.2006, I ZR 75/03
> *Tatbestand*
> Der Kläger erteilte der Beklagten, die einen Paketschnelldienst betreibt, am 6. Dezember 2000 per Internet den Auftrag, ein Paket bei ihm abzuholen und zu dem Empfänger in Rodenbach zu befördern.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Vollkommen andere Entscheidung als behauptet.

BGH:
AGBs können einbezogen sein, wenn man sie anklicken und zur Kenntnis nehmen kann. Fall aus 2000.

BGB:
Widerrufsrechtsbelehrungen müssen mehr als das, nämlich ausgedruckt (auf Papier) vorliegen. Recht seit 2002.

DIS:
Uns egal, wir behaupten, der BGH habe das BGB als immer vorliegend bestätigt. Vollkommen egal, was der Gesetzgeber 2002 geändert hat.


:wall:


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> DIS:
> Uns egal, wir behaupten, .... Vollkommen egal,


Das ist wie 





> flüssig, überflüssig, DIS


...eine Steigerungsform zu der ich erkläre:





> Man mag mir wünschen, was man will - Gott gebe ihm noch mal so viel!


 :scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht


> Dieses Interesse werde gefährdet, wenn ein Inkassokaufmann die Klärung von Rechtsfragen übernehme. Solchen Gefahren solle durch das Rechtsberatungsgesetz begegnet werden.


Ich verstehe das so, dass eine Inkassoerlaubnis den Einzug unstrittiger Forderungen zulässt, aber die Klärung strittiger Rechtsfragen explizit und gewollt unzulässig ist.

Ich finde hier und anderswo Schreiben der Inkassostelle, die explizit den Eingang von Musterschreiben für die Erklärung des Widerspruchs bestätigen, aber mit schwachsinnigen rechtlichen Begründungen den eingegangenen Widerspruch als "unwirksam" betrachten und mit anderen, ebenfalls schwachsinnigen rechtlichen Begründungen weiter Zahlungsangst eintreiben wollen.

Für mich ist die weitere Bedrängung von Personen, die einen klaren Widerspruch gegen die Forderung erklärt haben und diesen Eingang des Widerspruchs auch noch bestätigt bekommen, die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten.

Wir dürfen hier im Forum nicht Klartext reden, warum darf das Inkassobüro die Rechtsangelegenheiten anonymer Briefkastenfirmen besorgen?

Ich kapier' das nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht
> 
> Ich verstehe das so, dass eine Inkassoerlaubnis den Einzug unstrittiger Forderungen zulässt, aber die Klärung strittiger Rechtsfragen explizit und gewollt unzulässig ist.



Vorsicht! Ich glaube, das kannst Du aus dem Urteilszitat so nicht entnehmen.
Du zitierst da einen Satz, der die Meinung der Antragstellerin aus dem Vorverfahren wiederspiegelt. Der Satz entstammt aber nicht dem Urteilskommentar des BVerfG!

In diesem Fall ging es auch nur darum, ob ein Inkassobüro überhaupt rechtsberatende Tätigkeiten ausüben darf. Was das BVerfG bejaht hat, weil ansonsten der Sinn und Zweck eines Inkassobüros insgesamt fraglich wäre.

Ob ein Inkassobüro eine streitig gestellte Forderung weiter beitreiben darf, ist umstritten. Der Kommentar von Seitz (Inkasso-Handbuch) soll aussagen, dass dies kein Problem darstelle. Dagegen gibt es Aufsätze, die das Gegenteil sagen. Auch findet man in vielen AGB von Inkassobüros selbst einen Hinweis, dass ein Beitreiben streitiger Forderungen durch das Inkassobüro gegen das RBerG  verstoße.

Es gibt aber immerhin ein anderes BVerfG-Urteil, das sich zu der Frage äußert:
Das Bundesverfassungsgericht

Wenn auch nur in einem verklausulierten Nebensatz.

Im Abschnitt bb der Urteilsbegründung heißt es zwar:


> Verneinte man die Befugnis des Inkassounternehmers zur Rechtserläuterung auch im Außenverhältnis, so würde letztlich nicht die Rechtspflege geschützt, sondern nur die Rechtsbesorgung durch Inkassounternehmen weitgehend auf rein kaufmännische Tätigkeiten reduziert.



Hier wird zunächst ebenfalls wieder klargestellt, dass grundsätzlich ein Inkassobüro rechtsberatende Tätigkeiten ausüben darf.

Aber:


> Beruhte die Zahlungsverweigerung eines Schuldners nicht auf Zahlungsunfähigkeit, sondern auf einer von ihm geäußerten Rechtsmeinung, *wäre bereits dieser außergerichtliche Konflikt zwischen Gläubiger und Schuldner nur mit rechtsanwaltlicher Unterstützung zu beseitigen,* obwohl die außergerichtliche Forderungseinziehung nach der Wertung des Gesetzgebers nicht den Rechtsanwälten vorbehalten ist.



Ziemlich verklausuliert, diese Formulierung.
Aber man kann daraus lesen, dass bei Zahlungsverweigerung aufgrund Widerspruch (=bestrittene Forderung) der Vorgang (auch der außergerichtliche!) dem Rechtsanwalt vorbehalten ist, dass also das Inkassobüro hier nicht mehr tätig werden dürfte.


----------



## dvill (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mein Beitrag war nicht als abschließende rechtliche Beurteilung der Sachlage gemeint. Wir sehen ja, dass die Inkassoerlaubnis weiter besteht und wie so eine Art Jagdschein auf rechtsunsichere Kostenfallenopfer für die ganzjährige Inkassohatz betrachtet wird.

Aber genau das sehe ich als Übelstand und da sollte eine Meinungsäußerung erlaubt sein.

Es gibt auch den Grundsatz der Kostenminimierung. Wenn jemand der Forderung im Grundsatz widerspricht, hat es keinen Sinn, ihm einfach weitere Mahnungen mit steigenden Kostenberechnungen zu senden, um ihn über die steigenden Kosten zur Zahlung pressen zu wollen..

Dann muss schnellstmöglich der Wert der Forderung geklärt werden. Das geht nur vor Gericht. Da muss eben der Forderungssteller mal den Nachweis antreten, dass er eine berechtigte Forderung stellt.

Wenn das Inkassobüro einfach weiter droht und droht, bis die Angst genügend groß angestachelt wurde, kann das kein adäquater Umgang mit dem Problem sein.

Ich würde jedenfalls folgern wollen, dass niemand den Schriftwechsel einer solchen Inkassohatz mit rechtlich schwachsinnigen Zusammenhängen einmal selbst einem Amtsgericht vorlegen will, weil er schließlich doch selbst das Gericht einschaltet.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das deutsche Inkassorecht ist m.E. nicht konsequent genug, wenn es darum geht, gegen mißbräuchlich arbeitende Inkassobüros vorzugehen. Die Bestimmungen des RBerG, was ein Inkassierer darf, sind sehr vage und lau gehalten.
Wenn es dann doch einmal ein Verfahren zum Entzug der Inkassoberechtigung gibt, dümpelt das Verfahren endlos lange vor sich hin.

Dagegen darf z.B. in den USA ein Inkassierer gem. dem dort gültigen Gesetz bei streitiger Forderung nicht mehr weiter beitreiben, sondern er hat den Vorgang an den Mandanten zur gerichtlichen Verfolgung zu verweisen.
Auch Klagen gegen Inkassierer sind möglich, wenn gegen die Auflagen dieses Gesetzes verstoßen wird. Der "Schuldner" hat Anspruch auf bis zu 1000 $ Schadenersatz zuzüglich Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten. Auch Sammelklagen sind natürlich möglich.

Das könnte auch der Grund dafür sein, dass es eine derartige Abzockerszene, die doch nun mal von einer Stalking-Inkasso-Infrastruktur lebt, in den USA scheinbar nicht gibt.
Wer in den USA derartige Luftschlossforderungen mit "Mengeninkasso" eintreibt, wird dort geteert und gefedert.
Bei uns jedoch gilt er als "innovativer Unternehmer", "Schaffer von Arbeitsplätzen" und "Förderer des Wirtschaftsstandorts".


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf Nachbarschaft24  (Bitte um Hilfe)*



Domi-20 schrieb:


> Also wie ich schon hier gelesen habe sollte ich einspruch erheben!!!


Ist Geschmacksache. Viel Sinn machen Brieffreundschaften mit hessischen Beduinen nicht.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html
inbesondere der Absatz über 
"Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?"


----------



## dvill (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was immer passiert: site:nachbarschaft24.net '10.3.0.31' - Google-Suche

Sind private IPs: http://www.heise.de/netze/rfc/rfcs/rfc1918.shtml


----------



## W-48 (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ist da wirklich was kaputt oder hat vielleicht jemand den Server gehackt ? :smile: - scheint jedenfalls den Briefkasten nicht sonderlich zu interessieren.


----------



## HUmax (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

"Nachbarschaftspost.com ist doch viel lukrativer. Deshalb lassen wir Nachbarschaft24.net so nach und nach sterben."


----------



## bernhard (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Marketingzweck erfüllt?


> Sie können die Domain deutsche-inkassostelle-inkasso-information.de kaufen!


----------



## HUmax (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Schau mal in die Whois. Die Domain gehört gar nicht mehr der DIS, sondern jemand anderen. Die letzte Whois-Aktualisierung war am 12.05.2008. Diese wurde wohl gelöscht und ein Domaingrabber hat zugeschlagen. Diese Domain möchte ich nicht einmal geschenkt bekommen, so doof und lang wie die ist.


----------



## Martin Fitting (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Inkassobriefe bei N24 werden wohl nicht enden. Nachdem ich im Januar wegen der Gebühren des ersten Halbjahres angeschrieben wurde, widersprochen hatte etc. war jetzt Ruhe. Jetzt kam die Rechnung für das 2. Halbjahr per mail (ohne auf die angeblich geschuldeten Gebühren des ersten Halbjahres zu nennen). Nach meinem erneuten Hinweis auf meinen Widerspruch teilte mir die Schweizer Niederlassung mit, dass jetzt ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragt würde. Scheint ein Endlosspiel zu werden und sich komischerweise immer noch zu lohnen. Nervt langsam.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Nach meinem erneuten Hinweis auf meinen Widerspruch teilte mir die Schweizer Niederlassung mit, dass jetzt ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragt würde. Scheint ein Endlosspiel zu werden und sich komischerweise immer noch zu lohnen. Nervt langsam.



Ist dieselbe   schlechte Provinzposse  aller Nutzlosanbieter seit über zwei Jahren.
Briefwechsel mit den schweizer Vertretern der hessischen Wüstenbeduinen  ist rausgeschmissenes Porto.
 Inkassobüros haben übrigens im Gegensatz zum allgemeinen Volksirrglauben  keinerlei Sonderrechte. 
Zum Eingewöhnen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...bleme-rechnungen-mahnungen-28.html#post221861


----------



## Martin Fitting (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

O.K., muss wohl noch einige Zeit damit leben. Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich immer noch erschrecken und bezahlen, sind ja einige hier gelandet.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich immer noch erschrecken und bezahlen, sind ja einige hier gelandet.


Nach Schätzung der VZ ca 10-30% der Betroffenen. Da dieser Thread  fast 70000  mal 
und vor allem der Hauptthread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-com-nachbarschaft24-net-meinnachbar-net.html
 fast eine halbe  Million mal aufgerufen wurde, kann man sich ungefähr ausrechnen, 
wieviele Ferraris  schon finanziert wurden...


----------



## HUmax (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Die Inkassobriefe bei N24


Schreib bitte NBS24 oder Nachbarschaft24 und nicht N24. N24 hat damit nämlich nichts zu tun.


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Inkassodrohstelle sortiert die Domains neu: Jetzt auch deutsche-inkassostelle.com


----------



## HUmax (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Da muss man erst mal erfahren wie die DIS an diese gekommen ist, wo eigentlich ein kritischer Blog drauf war. Die Whois weißt derzeit jedenfalls keine Änderung auf.


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ganz nett: Site report for deutsche-inkassostelle.com


----------



## DON´T PANIC (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

morgen leute! 
also ich habe mich dummerweise auch bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet und bla bla bla auch rechnungen und mahnungen und inkassobriefe bekommen, und schön ignoriert! ist auch nix weiteres passiert! 
bloß jetzt ist schon ein halbes jahr vergangen und ich bekomme wieder ne neue rechnung das ich wieder 54€ zahlen soll 
da steht nun nix von mahnung und sonstwas drin! 
meine frage ist: wann hört das endlich auf??? fängt der ganze krahm von forne an?  
es geht mir auf die nerven die briefe vor meinen eltern zu verstecken! :-D:-D:-D

jo wünsch euch noch einen schönen tag macht euch keine sorgen! 
und schon mal danke für die antworten!


----------



## HUmax (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Bei Nachbarschaft24.net (und Nachbarschaftspost.com) zahlt man alle 6 Monate 54 Euro. Also kommt nach 6 Monaten wieder eine Rechnung und das insgesamt 4x, da man ja einen 2-Jahres-"Geister"-Vertrag abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## DON´T PANIC (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Bei Nachbarschaft24.net (und Nachbarschaftspost.com) zahlt man alle 6 Monate 54 Euro. Also kommt nach 6 Monaten wieder eine Rechnung und das insgesamt 4x, da man ja einen 2-Jahres-"Geister"-Vertrag abgeschlossen hat.



na toll heißt das das ich nun 2 jahre von ihrer post belestigt werde? :wall:
aber ich hab bissher denen auch nix geschrieben auch nicht das ich den "vertrag"  kündigen will, denn wieso soll ich denn ein vertrag kündigen den ich nicht eingeganen bin?


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



DON´T PANIC schrieb:


> aber ich hab bissher denen auch nix geschrieben auch nicht das ich den "vertrag"  kündigen will, denn wieso soll ich denn ein vertrag kündigen den ich nicht eingeganen bin?


Stimmt genau.


----------



## Mary20 (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Falls ihr das noch nicht kennt: Akte08 über Nachbarschaft24: [.....]

Und wenn jemand den Link schon gepostet hat, tut's mir Leid, wollte jetzt nicht alles durchblättern.


----------



## MartinGalle (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

*Von einem Blöden*

Hallo habe mich verarschen :wall:lassen und die erste Rechung dummerweise gezahlt:wall::wall:.
Böses Erwachen danach und sofort gekündigt:szaf:.

Bin ich DEPP dadurch jetzt eine rechtsverbindliche Übereinkunft eingegangen den Rest auch noch zu zahlen oder komme ich da wieder raus.
:kotz:


----------



## webwatcher (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



MartinGalle schrieb:


> Bin ich DEPP dadurch jetzt eine rechtsverbindliche Übereinkunft eingegangen den Rest auch noch zu zahlen oder komme ich da wieder raus.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## MartinGalle (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



DANKE
:bandit
Also ich werde mich nicht mehr beeindrucken lassen und den Müll in einem Ordner sammeln.
:unbekannt:
Mal warten

P.S.
Der Ehrliche ist dann doch der Dumme 
:wall:

P.S. Danke, daß es dieses Forum gibt.:-D


----------



## Blondie (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ach wilkommen im Club, ich war auch so blöd. Ich zahle nicht mehr. Sollen mal schoen machen


----------



## roesnerin (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallöle, 
ich habe heute zwei Mahnungen von der Deutschen Inkassostelle bekommen über je 92,29 Euro. Es ist schon eine Unverschämtheit, was die sich erlauben. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass gegen nb24 und auch gegen die Inkassostelle ein Verfahren läuft. Hat hier jemand was gehört. 
Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Freundliche Grüße
Helga Rösner


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das mit dem Verfahren ist nicht ganz falsch. So weit ich weiß, ist da jedoch bisher nichts entschieden.

Sowieso spielt das aber keine allzu große Rolle bei der Beurteilung der Frage, ob ein wirksamer Vertrag zustandegekommen ist. Das lässt sich schon zivilrechtlich ganz einfach beantworten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Verfahren ist nicht ganz falsch. So weit ich weiß, ist da jedoch bisher nichts entschieden.


So ist es (Stand: 26.Mai 2008 )!


----------



## Blondie (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



roesnerin schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> ich habe heute zwei Mahnungen von der Deutschen Inkassostelle bekommen über je 92,29 Euro. Es ist schon eine Unverschämtheit, was die sich erlauben.



Ich heute auch. Willkommen im Club. Zu mal ich ja die erste Rechnung bezahlt habe:wall:. Naja dann sammeln wir mal das ganze.


----------



## HUmax (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Blondie schrieb:


> Ich heute auch. ... Zu mal ich ja die erste Rechnung bezahlt habe.


Bei 4x 54 Euro (alle 6 Monate) was zu zahlen sind, kann da schon noch mehr kommen.


----------



## Blondie (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ja richtig, Nov.07  abgeschlossen und im April gezahlt, habe aber auch gar nicht erst die 2. Rechnung bekommen


----------



## Sarah86 (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo! Heute wars auch bei mir soweit, Mahnung von der Inkassostelle. Anders als die meisten hier habe ich den Email-Rechnungen von Nbs24 nicht wirklich widersprochen, sondern nur geschrieben dass ich mich an keinen Vertrag mit denen erinnern kann und deshalb nicht zahle. Also kein korrekt vormulierter Widerspruch. 
Ist es jetzt notwendig oder sinnvoll, der Mahnung der Inkassostelle zu widersprechen? und wenn ja mit welchem Wortlaut und an welche Adresse? Danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## dvill (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt vor deren schwachsinnigen Schreiben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...irbt-mit-urteil-des-amtsgerichts-luebeck.html

Von überflüssigen Brieffreundschaften ist dort nicht die Rede.


----------



## HUmax (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Auch wenn man denen schreibt, dass die Forderung strittig ist und man nicht zahlen werde, wird man von weiteren Mahnungen/Schreiben des Eschborners Inkassos nicht verschont. Aber es bleibt jeden selbst überlassen ob er reagiert oder nicht.


----------



## NiCöllchen (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich hab heute auch Post von der "Inkasso-Stelle" bekommen. Der Schreck war groß, als ich den Absender gesehen hab, und die Erleichterung noch größer, als ich sah, dass meine Freundin NBS24 was wollte 
Ich dachte nämlich eigentlich, die hätten endlich aufgegeben. 
Was mich besonders freut- der "Geschäftsführer" persönlich unterschreibt die Mahschreiben


----------



## roesnerin (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



NiCöllchen schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch Post von der "Inkasso-Stelle" bekommen. Der Schreck war groß, als ich den Absender gesehen hab, und die Erleichterung noch größer, als ich sah, dass meine Freundin NBS24 was wollte
> Ich dachte nämlich eigentlich, die hätten endlich aufgegeben.
> Was mich besonders freut- der "Geschäftsführer" persönlich unterschreibt die Mahschreiben


 
also, da stelle ich mir doch bessere freundinnen vor... lach. es war aber keine originalunterschrift des geschäftsführers. was machst du nun mit der mahnung? ich habe entsprechend geshrieben und ziemlich aggressiv. bin mal gespannt. schönen sonntag. helga


----------



## Blondie (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich mache nichts. Ab in den Ordner. können mich mal.


----------



## roesnerin (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Blondie schrieb:


> Ich mache nichts. Ab in den Ordner. können mich mal.


 
das ist eine maßnahme, so mache ich das auch. gruss helga


----------



## Martin Fitting (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe jetzt mal den Inkasso Bundesverband mit einer email über das Geschäftsgebahren der DIS in Eschborn informiert und um Stellungnahme gebeten. Mal gespannt, was die antworten.


----------



## HUmax (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal den Inkasso Bundesverband mit einer email über das Geschäftsgebahren der DIS in Eschborn informiert und um Stellungnahme gebeten. Mal gespannt, was die antworten.


Die DIS ist nicht Mitglied im Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen e.V. Das hättest Du Dir sparen können. Wichtiger ist eine Beschwerde beim Amtsgericht Frankfurt/Main, damit dieses dubiose Verwaltungsverfahren, was nun schon 10 Monate andauert, edlich beendet wird und der DIS die Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen wird.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist eine Beschwerde beim Amtsgericht Frankfurt/Main, damit dieses dubiose Verwaltungsverfahren, was nun schon 10 Monate andauert, endlich beendet wird und der DIS die Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen wird.


Die Adresse:
Amtsgericht Frankfurt
Der Präsident
Gerichtsstr. 2
60313 Frankfurt/M.
Fax: 069-1367-2030
Mail: Verwaltung[at]ag-frankfurt.justiz.hessen.de


----------



## Martin Fitting (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke,
werde dort auch einmal hinschreiben, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass ein Amtsgericht antwortet.




Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die Adresse:
> Amtsgericht Frankfurt
> Der Präsident
> Gerichtsstr. 2
> ...


----------



## roesnerin (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ martin, das ist eine super idee. berichte bitte, was die dir mitteilen. danke im voraus. bin ich ja mal gespannt. gruss helga


----------



## HUmax (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Danke,
> werde dort auch einmal hinschreiben, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass ein Amtsgericht antwortet.


Mir wurde immer geantwortet, auch wenn es nur die immer gleiche nichtssagende Standardantwort war.


----------



## roesnerin (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ martin, hast du vielleicht ein vorzitiertes schreiben, das vielleicht noch andere dann aufsetzen können und abschicken. ich würde das dann auch machen, um denen das handwerk zu legen. lg helga


----------



## Blondie (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



roesnerin schrieb:


> @ martin, hast du vielleicht ein vorzitiertes schreiben, das vielleicht noch andere dann aufsetzen können und abschicken. ich würde das dann auch machen, um denen das handwerk zu legen. lg helga



Bin auch dabei, einer setzt das ganze auf und wir schicken es dann getrennt hin


----------



## roesnerin (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Blondie schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, einer setzt das ganze auf und wir schicken es dann getrennt hin


 
super blondie, setzt du den text dann hier rein. vielen dank. gruss helga


----------



## Blondie (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich kann das nicht, vielleicht haben wir aber einen hier in der Runde der so ein Schreiben aufsetzt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Mir wurde immer geantwortet, auch wenn es nur die immer gleiche nichtssagende Standardantwort war.


Trotzdem sollten möglichst viele sich dort massiv beschweren. 

Wenn man zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt bereits von einer "außerordentlichen Vielzahl gleichlautender Beschwerden" schreibt, wie will man das dann noch toppen? :unzufrieden:

Also: Beschwert euch alle beim Herrn Präsidenten, auf dass aus der "außerordentlichen Vielzahl" dann eine "mehr als außerordentlichen Vielzahl" wird!


----------



## roesnerin (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Blondie schrieb:


> Ich kann das nicht, vielleicht haben wir aber einen hier in der Runde der so ein Schreiben aufsetzt.


 
ich zwar früher sekretärin bei einem rechtsanwalt, aber das schreiben muss schon hieb- und stichfest sein mit paragraphen etc. 
vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, wäre schön.


----------



## HUmax (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was soll das bitte? Wenn sich ein normaler Mensch beschwert, beschwert er sich darüber und gibt die Sachlage so wieder wie sie ist, am besten noch mit entsprechenden Belegen und muss nicht erst vorher Jura studieren oder dicke Gesetzesbände wälzen. Das AG Frankfurt/Main weiß schon was in Sachen DIS los ist.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Was soll das bitte? Wenn sich ein normaler Mensch beschwert, beschwert er sich darüber und gibt die Sachlage so wieder wie sie ist, am besten noch mit entsprechenden Belegen und muss nicht erst vorher Jura studieren oder Gesetzesbände wälzen. Das AG Frankfurt/Main weiß schon was in Sachen DIS los ist.


Genauso soll es gehen: Ich würde den Sachverhalt schildern und, falls ich widerrufen hätte, noch den Hinweis auf weitere(s) Inkassoschreiben trotz Widerruf aufnehmen.


----------



## roesnerin (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Was soll das bitte? Wenn sich ein normaler Mensch beschwert, beschwert er sich darüber und gibt die Sachlage so wieder wie sie ist, am besten noch mit entsprechenden Belegen und muss nicht erst vorher Jura studieren oder Gesetzesbände wälzen. Das AG Frankfurt/Main weiß schon was in Sachen DIS los ist.


 
ich habe an nb24 einen brief geschrieben, den einer in einem forum bezüglich nb-abzocke aufgesetzt hatte. da hatte er aber einige paragraphen angesprochen, aber trotzdem nahm sich nb24 nichts davon an.


----------



## Heiko (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



roesnerin schrieb:


> ich habe an nb24 einen brief geschrieben, den einer in einem forum bezüglich nb-abzocke aufgesetzt hatte. da hatte er aber einige paragraphen angesprochen, aber trotzdem nahm sich nb24 nichts davon an.


Geht auch nicht. Das liest dort keiner.


----------



## HUmax (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Natürlich ignoriert die Nutzlosbranche das was man denen schreibt.


----------



## blizzy (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wozu also die Mühe, was zu schreiben?


----------



## HUmax (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es geht in den letzten Postings um eine Beschwerde an das Amtsgericht Frankfurt/Main, die ja für die Inkassoerlaubnis der DIS zuständig ist und nicht irgendein mit Paragraphen vollgestopfter Wischiwaschi-Brief an die Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## vwfahrerin (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe heute auch ein Schreiben von Deutsche Inkassostelle  Eschborn bekommen mit dem Betrag von 93,64 € die cih innerhalb von 5 Tagen bezahlen soll. Man kann ja da auch seine Daten sehen unter dem Aktenzeichen. Da habe ich geschrieben, das bei mir ein Insolvenzverfahren beginnt, was ja wirklich wahr ist und das bei mir nichts zu holen ist. Demnächst bekomme ich einen Termin über die Schuldnerberatung zu einem Anwalt, der mit der Staatskasse abrechnet. Einen Schufaeintrag bekomme ich ja sowieso. Soll ich jetzt schon einen Anwalt einschalten oder zur Polizei gehen oder gar nichts machen.


----------



## HUmax (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wäre ich betroffen, würde ich mich erst gar nicht bei denen einloggen. Warum sollte ich denen mitteilen das ein Insolvenzverfahren beginnt, wenn ich doch gar keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe? Und warum sollte ich einen Schufaeintrag wegen dieser Sache bekommen? Ich weiß, dass dies nur der Einschüchterung dient und ein Schufaeintrag bei einem nicht rechtsgültig abgeschlossenen Vertrag? Das geht meiner Ansicht aber wirklich nicht. Auch weiß ich, das die DIS gar keinen Vertrag mit der Schufa hat. Also kann sie meiner Meinung nach gar keinen dort eintragen.


----------



## Marco (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



vwfahrerin schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch ein Schreiben von Deutsche Inkassostelle  Eschborn bekommen mit dem Betrag von 93,64 € die cih innerhalb von 5 Tagen bezahlen soll. Man kann ja da auch seine Daten sehen unter dem Aktenzeichen. Da habe ich geschrieben, das bei mir ein Insolvenzverfahren beginnt, was ja wirklich wahr ist und das bei mir nichts zu holen ist. Demnächst bekomme ich einen Termin über die Schuldnerberatung zu einem Anwalt, der mit der Staatskasse abrechnet. Einen Schufaeintrag bekomme ich ja sowieso. Soll ich jetzt schon einen Anwalt einschalten oder zur Polizei gehen oder gar nichts machen.



Wie wäre es mit Thread lesen?

Wenn ich in deiner Situation wäre würde ich mich ersteinmal fragen ob ich überhaupt einen Vertrag geschlossen habe... Aber das steht alles im Thread...


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



vwfahrerin schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt schon einen Anwalt einschalten oder zur Polizei gehen oder gar nichts machen.



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

PS: das ewige besserwisserische me too Genörgel "Thread lesen"  ist mittlerweile genau so 
nervig wie die me too Postings  "was soll ich tun?" selber. 
Mit dem gleichen Aufwand kann man auch die Links zu Hilfethreads  wiederholen


----------



## Martin Fitting (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal den Inkasso Bundesverband mit einer email über das Geschäftsgebahren der DIS in Eschborn informiert und um Stellungnahme gebeten. Mal gespannt, was die antworten.


 Der Bundesverband hat jetzt geantwortet, wie schon von anderen vorhergesagt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Fitting,
> die Deutsche Inkasso Stelle GmbH ist nicht Mitglied unseres Verbandes, so dass wir keinen Einfluss auf dieses Unternehmen ausüben können.
> Unseren Informationen zufolge verfügt das Unternehmen über die erforderliche Inkassoerlaubnis nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Diese wurde von dem Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt am Main, Gerichtsstraße 2, 60313 Frankfurt am Main, erteilt.
> Wenn Sie sich über das Unternehmen beschweren möchten, so regen wir an, eine Beschwerde bei der zuständigen Aufsichtsbehörde - dem Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt am Main - einzulegen und um Überprüfung der Angelegenheit unter Beifügung entsprechender Unterlagen zu bitten.
> ...


----------



## HUmax (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Diese Standardantwort haben andere vor Dir auch schon bekommen.


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> … dann ein Schreiben der Inkassostelle das ihre Bankverbindung sich geändert habe und ich den Betrag zahlen soll…


Was ändert man auch dauernd die Bankverbindungen ...


----------



## anjaglag (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo 
Ich habe heute auch Post von einer Inkassostelle bekommen, ich hätte mich letztes Jahr im November registriert. Die wollen jetzt 92,29, weiß auch nicht was ich tun soll. Bist du schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> weiß auch nicht was ich tun soll.


[Tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus]

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

[/Tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus]


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> Die wollen jetzt 92,29,



Na und?
Ich will auch immer ganz viel. [*Aufstampf*] [Mönnooooh]
Und? Schenkt mir einer was? - Nööö.

Mal im Ernst: wollen können die viel.
Die Frage ist nur, ob sie es auch bekommen. Jetzt ist die Frage: kriegen sie das, wenn Du dich einfach totstellst und alles ignorierst?
Hunderttausende von Leuten machen das so. Und - was passiert denen?
Auch das lässt sich ganz einfach beantworten: goanix. :sun:

Es hat in derartigen Fällen ganze 2 Prozesse gegeben, und die wurden von den Abzockern auch noch verloren, gleich in der ersten Instanz.



anjaglag schrieb:


> weiß auch nicht was ich tun soll.



Ich denke, jetzt weißt Du´s.
Mach´s Dir gemütlich.


----------



## anjaglag (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ja man hat halt Angst, weiß nicht was kommt,aber anderen geht es ja auch so. Also mach ich jetzt nix, aber was wenn sie dann mit höheren Forderungen kommen??? Dann Anwalt einschalten?


----------



## anjaglag (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also bleib ich jetzt ganz locker, aber was, wenn sie mit höheren Forderungen kommen?????Anwalt dann einschalten???:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> aber was wenn sie dann mit höheren Forderungen kommen???


Wenn eine  Forderung nicht gerechtfertigt ist, wird sie nicht dadurch gerechtfertigt,
 dass man sie höher schraubt. Hör auf dich mit  Angstträumen zu quälen


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> ...weiß nicht was kommt...



Das hier:

Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite

Alles nur Gekläff von hessisch-schweizerischen Wüsten-Dingos.
Aber die beißen nicht. Die kläffen nur.


----------



## Wembley (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> Also bleib ich jetzt ganz locker, aber was, wenn sie mit höheren Forderungen kommen?????Anwalt dann einschalten???:roll:


Das hier ist ein eigenes Geschäftsmodell. Mit sowas hattest du bislang noch nichts zu tun. Ist ganz was anderes, als du kennst. Das Geschäftsmodell geht so.

1) User auf Seite locken.
2) User sieht Preis nicht.
3) Geschäftsleute behaupten, man hätte einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.
4) Sie schreiben "nette" Briefe per Mail und per Post.
5) Sie schreiben manchmal viele solcher Briefe. Auch der Betrag kann sich erhöhen.

Was weiter? Wie können die zu ihrem Geld kommen, wenn jemand nicht zahlen möchte? Da gibt es eine Möglichkeit: Per Gericht. Nur dort trauen sie sich nicht hin. Denn es gibt Gesetze, die besagen, wie Vertragsabschlüsse vonstatten gegen müssen. Ob diese eingehalten werden, würde dann eben das Gericht entscheiden. Die Betonung liegt auf "würde".
Also beschränkt man sich aufs Drohen. Die glauben offensichtlich selber nicht, was sie schreiben.

Verstanden, wie dieses Geschäftsmodell läuft?


----------



## anjaglag (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habt ihr das auch schon alle hinter euch? Ich wußte halt nicht wie ich damit umgehen soll. Aber vielen Dank mal an alle!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Moderatoren sowie die erfahrenen Leute hier beobachten seit 3 Jahren die Szene. Du kannst uns glauben, dass wir die Pappenheimer ganz genau kennen. In 3 Jahren sammelt sich hier eine ganze Menge Erfahrungen von Betroffenen.


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt öffentlich vor schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben dieser Bande. Noch Fragen?


----------



## anjaglag (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Na Danke , kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus, auf dieser Seite, bin heute das erste mal hier!!!! Na dann noch nen schönen Abend! Ich meld mich wieder , falls ich erneut Post bekomme!


----------



## anjaglag (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Na gut, ich werde mich wieder melden, falls ich nochmals Post bekommen sollte. Einen schönen Abend und Danke nochmal.


----------



## Wembley (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> Na Danke , kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus, auf dieser Seite, bin heute das erste mal hier!!!! Na dann noch nen schönen Abend! Ich meld mich wieder , falls ich erneut Post bekomme!


Du kannst dich gerne jederzeit melden, ganz egal ob du Post bekommst oder nicht. :-D
Nur: Zusätzliche Post ändert für dich die Ausgangslage nicht. Um die Antwort gleich vorwegzunehmen.

Immer wieder empfohlen:
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen

4) In deinem Fall: Eine Nacht drüber schlafen und dann wirst du ganz klar sehen. :smile:


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> Habt ihr das auch schon alle hinter euch?


Ich habs hinter mir. 2 Rechnungen, 6 Mahnungen und Drohungen mit Schufa und gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid von 06.2005 bis 09.2005. Und seitdem: Himmlische Ruhe!  Du siehst also, es ist alles nur heiße Luft, welche die ablassen. Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich von dem Drohgeblubbere einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. :unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich von dem Drohgeblubbere einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. :unzufrieden:


Natürlich, aber die, die zahlen, halten die Bande "im Geschäft".


> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben. Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören.


Mit rechtlichen Mitteln kann man die Masche offensichtlich nicht unterbinden. Das hört erst auf, wenn niemand mehr auf die Drohkulissenschieberei hereinfällt.


----------



## anjaglag (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ich habs hinter mir. 2 Rechnungen, 6 Mahnungen und Drohungen mit Schufa und gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid von 06.2005 bis 09.2005. Und seitdem: Himmlische Ruhe!  Du siehst also, es ist alles nur heiße Luft, welche die ablassen. Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich von dem Drohgeblubbere einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. :unzufrieden:


 Das blöde ist ja dabei, daß ich garnicht weiß ob ich irgendwelche Mahnungen bekommen habe.Lt Inkasso, hab ich eine Erinnerung und eine Mahnung bekommen, die ich aber nie bekommen oder geöffnet habe. Da mir wahrscheinlich nachbarschaft 24.net nichts sagte und ich dachte es sei Werbung, also papierkorb. Ich weiß es nicht.Hast du schriftlich was gemacht??????? Ich hab ja bis jetzt noch gar keine Antwort gegeben, bzw. wiederufen. Soll ich das???? Was hast du gemacht?????


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> Hast du schriftlich was gemacht?


Nein, überhaupt nichts! Denn dadurch fördert man nur das Drohverhalten dieser Leute.


anjaglag schrieb:


> Was hast du gemacht?


Totale Funkstille bewahrt und das ganze *korrespondenzlos ausgesessen*. Die "eingehende Post" habe ich jedoch aufbewahrt und werde diese Ende des Jahres dem Papierkorb überlassen!


----------



## anjaglag (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Nein, überhaupt nichts! Denn dadurch fördert man nur das Drohverhalten dieser Leute.
> 
> Totale Funkstille bewahrt und das ganze *korrespondenzlos ausgesessen*. Die "eingehende Post" habe ich jedoch aufbewahrt und werde diese Ende des Jahres dem Papierkorb überlassen!


Na gut , dann werde ich Ruhe bewahren und garnix machen. Man hat halt doch ein komisches Gefühl wenn so ein Inkassoschreiben kommt. Das hat dann bei dir aber auch lange gedauert bis die Ruhe gaben!!!! Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> Na gut , dann werde ich Ruhe bewahren und garnix machen. Man hat halt doch ein komisches Gefühl wenn so ein Inkassoschreiben kommt. Das hat dann bei dir aber auch lange gedauert bis die Ruhe gaben!!!!


Nein, hats nicht. Es war sogar *relativ kurz*. Manche Vertreter der Nutzlosbranche mahnen noch einige Monate bis ein Jahr später.
Mir ist ein Fall bekannt, dass ein User in ein und derselben Angelegenheit 25 Inkassoschreiben vom gleichen Inkassobüro innerhalb eines Jahres erhielt :-D


----------



## anjaglag (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ich habs hinter mir. 2 Rechnungen, 6 Mahnungen und Drohungen mit Schufa und gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid von 06.2005 bis 09.2005. Und seitdem: Himmlische Ruhe!  Du siehst also, es ist alles nur heiße Luft, welche die ablassen. Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich von dem Drohgeblubbere einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. :unzufrieden:


 


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Nein, überhaupt nichts! Denn dadurch fördert man nur das Drohverhalten dieser Leute.
> 
> Totale Funkstille bewahrt und das ganze *korrespondenzlos ausgesessen*. Die "eingehende Post" habe ich jedoch aufbewahrt und werde diese Ende des Jahres dem Papierkorb überlassen!


 


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Nein, hats nicht. Es war sogar *relativ kurz*. Manche Vertreter der Nutzlosbranche mahnen noch einige Monate bis ein Jahr später.
> Mir ist ein Fall bekannt, dass ein User in ein und derselben Angelegenheit 25 Inkassoschreiben vom gleichen Inkassobüro innerhalb eines Jahres erhielt :-D


 
Oh je, na dann bin ich mal gespannt--wie hoch waren die Inkasso kosten am Schluß der Forderung bei Dir????


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> wie hoch waren die Inkasso kosten am Schluß der Forderung bei Dir????


In etwa das fünffache der angeblichen Forderung. Da gibt es jedoch keine Richtwerte, da unseriöse Inkassobutzen das i.d.R. "frei Schnauze" auf ihre Korrespondenz pinseln, um die Drohkulisse zu verstärken.

Aber das kann einem ja völlig gleichgültig sein, solange man das Ganze nicht zahlt.


----------



## anjaglag (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> In etwa das fünffache der angeblichen Forderung. Da gibt es jedoch keine Richtwerte, da unseriöse Inkassobutzen das i.d.R. "frei Schnauze" auf ihre Korrespondenz pinseln, um die Drohkulisse zu verstärken.
> 
> Aber das kann einem ja völlig gleichgültig sein, solange man das Ganze nicht zahlt.


 
Na denn, ich werde sehen was passiert. Danke und nen schönen Tag noch!!!!:-D


----------



## A John (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



anjaglag schrieb:


> Man hat halt doch ein komisches Gefühl wenn so ein Inkassoschreiben kommt. Das hat dann bei dir aber auch lange gedauert bis die Ruhe gaben!!!! Danke für die Antwort


Da seitens des Gesetzgebers kein Interesse am Schutz seiner Bürger besteht, wird die Masche wohl noch ein paar Jahre laufen.
Meine erste "letzte Mahnung" datiert vom April 2007. Die Inkasso-Anwälte der Briefkästen wechseln noch schneller, als deren Directors.
Jeder neue Inkasso-Anwalt erhält natürlich die komplette Adressdatenbank und startet neue Mahnläufe. Ich hatte bisher zweimal das Vergnügen und warte nun auf den dritten.  	:handreib:
Eine offizielle Reaktion (Widerspruch) wird erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid notwendig.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



A John schrieb:


> Eine offizielle Reaktion (Widerspruch) wird erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid notwendig.


Der im Bereich der Nutzlosbranche sehr selten ist und die aus aus einem schlichten Kreuzchen  besteht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Danach käme erst die Stunde der Wahrheit. In den beiden einzigen Fällen, die die vor Gericht ausdiskutiert wurden, endete  es mit eindeutigen Absagen/Abfuhren an die  dubiosen Geschäftsmodelle.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

DIS unterliegt vor dem LG Koblenz:  

verbraucherrechtliches…  LG Koblenz, Urt. v. 17.04.2008, Az. 1 O 484/07 - Volltext


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das verdient die Würdigung durch ein Zitat:


> Dies lässt nur eine Schlussfolgerung zu: Bei den Besuchern der Interseite und insbesondere den angeblichen Schuldnern soll – wahrheitswidrig – die Vorstellung hervorgerufen werden, die in Schludnerverzeichnis.de gespeicherten Personendaten würden an die Vertragspartner der Beklagten weitergegeben. Mittels dieser Täuschung sollen offenbar die „Schuldner“ der Kunden der Beklagten aus Angst vor möglichen nachteiligen Folgen bei späteren Geschäftsabschlüssen im Internet zur Zahlung veranlasst werden. Jedenfalls ist nicht erkennbar, und wird auch von der Beklagten nicht erläutert, welchen anderen Sinn die Vorspiegelung der Datenweitergabe sonst haben sollte.
> 
> Dieses Vorgehen der Beklagten ist, wenn nicht bereits strafrechtlich relevant, so doch unlauter und in hohem Maße zu missbilligen. In jedem Fall ist das geschäftliche Interesse der Beklagten nicht schutzwürdig, mittels der Speicherung von persönlichen Daten auf einer irreführenden Internetseite potentielle Schuldner zu Zahlung zu veranlassen. Dies gilt umso mehr, als die Berechtigung der Ansprüche vollkommen ungeklärt ist. Für die Durchsetzung von Forderungen stellt der Staat ein ausreichendes verfahrensrechtliches und vollstreckungsrechtliches Instrumentarium zur Verfügung, derer sich die Beklagte oder ihre Kunden bedienen können. Eine Täuschung angeblicher Schuldner zur Durchsetzung von Forderungen entbehrt ungeachtet ihrer möglichen strafrechtlichen Relevanz vor diesem Hintergrund zumindest jeglicher Notwendigkeit.


Ein Insider bei Akte 08 schätzt die Zahlerquote auf 50%. Das heißt jedenfalls, dass Mahndrohmailemfänger in großer Zahl seit 30 Monaten mit diesem Geschäftsmodell einfach nix machen und einfach nix passiert.

Die Bande selbst ist überzeugt, die Ansprüche nicht durchsetzen zu können.


----------



## Jane1506 (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

die DIS trommelt auf ihrer website aber ganz schön laut

_[Vollzitat von einer kommerziellen Webseite entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich bin fassungslos. Warum kippt man hier die Propagende dieser Bande in einem Geschädigtenforum ab?


----------



## HUmax (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ Jane1506

Darf man fragen warum Du diese Propaganda hier postest? Diese ist nicht erst seit jetzt dort online, sondern schon einige Monate.


----------



## Martin Fitting (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> DIS unterliegt vor dem LG Koblenz:
> 
> verbraucherrechtliches… LG Koblenz, Urt. v. 17.04.2008, Az. 1 O 484/07 - Volltext


 Hab gerade mal die im Urteil erwähnte Seite schuldnerverzeichnis.de angeklickt. Es heißt, sie sei gerade im Umbau. Hoffentlich für immer.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Schuldnerverzeichnis: Gericht stoppt Inkassofirma: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

dem Urteil gemäß dürfte eigentlich kaum etwas übrigbleiben


----------



## HUmax (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal die im Urteil erwähnte Seite schuldnerverzeichnis.de angeklickt. Es heißt, sie sei gerade im Umbau. Hoffentlich für immer.


Ist schon seit Mitte März 2008 so.


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der Google-Cache gemäß

site:schuldnerverzeichnis.de - Google-Suche

gibt noch Inhalte preis, die bis vor wenigen Tagen online waren. Speziell die FAQ-Seite zeigt, wie ekelerregend dreist die Bande ist.

Nur die Startseite wurde vor vielen Wochen "genullt".


----------



## HUmax (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Startseite jedenfalls nicht. Und wer die Seite nicht kennt, ruft halt die normal über schuldnerverzeichnis.de auf und sucht nicht im Google-Cache nach eventuellen Unterseiten.

Ich habe sogar noch Screenshots von Anfang April 2007.


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Google liefert alle Seiten aus den eigenen Suchdatenbestand aus, wenn die Suchwortkombination stimmt. Man kommt dort nicht immer durch den Vordereingang, sondern direkt auf die gelisteten Unterseiten.


----------



## HUmax (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ja, hast recht. Alle die die Seite nicht kennen, schauen erstmal zu Google was da alles an Unterseiten gelistet ist und tippen nicht erst mal die Domain im Browser ein. :roll:


----------



## Jane1506 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ HUmax:
weil ich fast vom stuhl gefallen bin als ich das gelesen hatte! 
bin über diese schuldnerseite dort hin gelangt, pure neugier. beunruhigen wollt ich niemanden, schließlich sollte jeder, der hier ein wenig mitliest, wissen, dass die vorgehensweise von den kameltreibern nur heiße luft ist. aber hart finde ich diese vorgehensweise schon, und eigentlich wollte ich nur noch einmal auf die dreistigkeit aufmerksam machen und den inhalt der seite durch das darauf aufmerksam machen entschärfen.

sollte ich damit jemanden beunruhigt oder verwirrt haben möchte ich mich entschuldigen und nochmal sagen, dass dies nie meine absicht war!

gruß jane


----------



## Bellerophon (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Gabs bei jemanden von euch schon eine neue Drohwelle?

lg Bellerophon


----------



## HUmax (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sind manche wirklich so geil auf deren ihren Müll?


----------



## katzenjens (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

ich kann anhand meiner Mails immer schnell feststellen, wann welcher der "Anbieter" mal wieder eine Mahnwelle lostritt. Aber die Nachbarschaftsfreunde verhalten sich momentan ruhig. Aber davon abgesehen, wenn interessierts?!

Wer so sehnsüchtig auf Mahnungen wartet, sollte sich mal Gedanken über den Aufbau eines Freundeskreises ausserhalb des Internets machen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

In einem anderen Forum gefundenes Schreiben an die Nachbarschaftler:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, wo Sie auch sein mögen,
> 
> aber in Wetzikon in der Bahnhofstrasse 33 sicherlich nicht.
> 
> ...



Die Antwort:


> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Mitteilung dankend erhalten.
> 
> ...


  :-D:-D:-D

Wieder mal ein Beweis für die absolute Sinnlosigkeit, mit der Nutzlosbranche zu kommunizieren.


----------



## dvill (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Bei der Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia scheint es keinen realen Vertragspartner zu geben. Man kann sie nicht sehen, sie sind nirgendwo und trotzdem immer auf Wanderschaft, mit dem Briefkasten und mit dem Empfängerkonto.

Der Vertragspartner ist die eigene Angst. Wer die im Griff hat, hat keine Probleme.


----------



## aleyna1984 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo gute Nachbarn,

ich habe auch so um November herum eine E-mail von dieses Leute bekommen, das angeblich jemand nahc mir gesucht haben sollte, so blöd ich ich war habe ich mir darauf auf die Seite regestriert, ja dann habe ich bemerkt das doch niemand nach mir gesucht hat.

Und Gestern den 10.06.08 habe ich von der Deutschen Inkasso ein Schreiben bekommen, wo die mich anfordern 92,00 zu zahlen.

Darauf habe ich bei dem Inkassobüro dierekt angerufen, und gefragt was das soll und das ich das nicht zahle werden, die Damen habe Telefon hat mir geraten gegen das Unternehmen eine Anzeige zu erstatten, darauf hin bin ich zur Polizei gefahren und habe erstmal den Vorfall geschildert, und die haben mir geraten die Rechnung NICHT zu bezahlen. Also wenn Ihr eine Sammelklage machen wollt bin ich dabei, weil zahlen tue ich sowieso nicht..........


----------



## HUmax (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



aleyna1984 schrieb:


> Darauf habe ich bei dem Inkassobüro dierekt angerufen, und gefragt was das soll und das ich das nicht zahle werden, die Damen habe Telefon hat mir geraten gegen das Unternehmen eine Anzeige zu erstatten


Die DIS hat Dir geraten Anzeige gegen den Briefkasten in Dubai zu erstatten? Da dieses Eschborner Inkasso und der Betreiber dieser Nachbarschaftsseite sozusagen zusammengehören (Akte hat dies z.B. am 13.05.2008 auch so berichtet), kann ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen.



aleyna1984 schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr eine Sammelklage machen wollt bin ich dabei


Die Sammelklage gibt es in Deutschland nicht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



HUmax schrieb:


> Die DIS hat Dir geraten Anzeige gegen den Briefkasten in Dubai zu erstatten? ..... kann ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen.


Doch, der merkbefreite Support macht das sogar gerne so. Aber wie war das mit dem Krug, der zu Wasser geht, nochmal?


----------



## ratsen (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Genau so ist mir auch ergangen.Alle schreiben,nicht darauf zu reagieren.
Ist das wirklich so?Wer kann mir Mut machen?
Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Im Kasperle-Theater muss man auch ganz mutig sein, den gefährlichen Wolf zu sehen. Der beißt aber nicht.

Unaufgefordert eingehende Mails mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Absendern und schwachsinnigen Inhalten beißen auch nicht.


----------



## Blondie (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe auch die Inkassopost ignoriert. Bis jetzt ist Ruhe


----------



## NiCöllchen (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

was machst du nun mit der mahnung? ich habe entsprechend geshrieben und ziemlich aggressiv.


Ich habe nichts geschrieben.
Ich rahm mir die Mahnung und häng sie übers Klo. Nix mach ich damit. Ich schon nicht mal mehr, wo sie ist *lach*


----------



## Robbi (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wir haben auch so einen schönen Brief von der Inkasso bekommen und haben gleich darauf bei denen angerufen. Als ich der jungen Dame schilderte das ich die Forderung nicht bezahlen werde und sie gerne ein Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten können , war diese plötzlich verdutzt und sagte " Ich werde es notieren " . Morgen werde ich zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen und fragen was jetzt noch weiter geschehen soll.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Robbi schrieb:


> und haben gleich darauf bei denen angerufen. .


Wo hast du angerufen?


Robbi schrieb:


> Als ich der jungen Dame schilderte das ich die Forderung nicht bezahlen werde und sie gerne ein Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten können , war diese plötzlich verdutzt und sagte " Ich werde es notieren " .


Die wußte wahrscheinlich gar nicht, worum es sich handelt. "Inkassos" leiten kein  gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ein (jedenfalls  nicht für die Nutzlosbranche) 


Robbi schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen und fragen was jetzt noch weiter geschehen soll.


Die werden dir auch nichts  anders erzählen als das  hier: 

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## guk240 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,

auch ich bin auf die dreiste Masche dieser Leute reingefallen. Ich möchte euch nun sagen was nach Rücksprache meines Anwalts der richtige Weg ist. 

[............]

Ihr müsste erst wieder reagieren wenn ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid kommen sollte und dieser kommt direkt von eurem zuständigen Amtsgericht also nicht vom Inkasso und nicht von dieser Firma. Aber das werden Sie nicht machen und es ist den Verbraucherzentralen kein Fall indem es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung oder einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gekommen wäre.

Hoffe ich konnte euch etwas von eurer Angst nehmen und ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## Robbi (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich hatte bei der Deutschen Inkassostelle Eschborn angerufen und mich zur Sachbearbeiterin durchstellen lassen die für´s angebliche Aktenzeichen zuständig ist .


----------



## HUmax (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



guk240 schrieb:


> ... *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid ... dieser kommt direkt von eurem zuständigen Amtsgericht


Nicht ganz, sondern der kommt von einen der 12 in Deutschland ansässigen Mahngerichte.


----------



## Baecker (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



guk240 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,
> 
> auch ich bin auf die dreiste Masche dieser Leute reingefallen. Ich möchte euch nun sagen was nach Rücksprache meines Anwalts der richtige Weg ist.
> 
> ...



An dieser Stell muß ich gerad wieder kräftig lachen.Den Weg hättest Du Dir sparen können.Den geau dieser "großartige" Tipp von Dir steht hier schon auf hunderten von Seiten..immer und immer wieder gepredigt von den Chefs hier.


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das wichtigste stand ja mal bei [............]. Ob man das was da stand macht oder nicht, muss eh jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## picard1983 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo!
Finde ich doch recht interessant das es zu diesem Thema so viele Foren gibt. Ich habe heute auch so einen Brief von der Deutschen Inkassostelle bekommen. Leider konnte ich bisher nicht meinen "speziellen" Fall nachlesen und weiß nun gar nicht was ich jetzt machen soll. Auch konnte mir Katzenjens nicht weiterhelfen. Ich will euch mal meine Begebenheit schildern und hoffe das Ihr mir sagen könnt was zu tun ist.

Also vor kurzem habe ich eine Rechnung bekommen von nachbarschaft24.net. In dieser Rechnung soll ich mich am XX.12.2007 bei den angemeldet haben usw. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr ob ich das wirklich war oder aber meine Frau. Außerdem weiß ich auch nicht ob der Aktivierungslink den man per E-Mail bekommt betätigt wurde oder nicht. Zumindest hab ich mir die AGB von denen durchgelesen, die Rechnung von 54€ bezahlt :wall: und danach ein Kündigungsschreiben (welches nach ablauf der 24 Monate in kraft tritt) in die Schweiz geschickt. Darauf habe ich keine Antwort erhalten, obwohl ich darum gebeten habe. Und heute als ich nach Hause kam lag eben dieses Inkassoschreiben im Briefkasten.

Hat jemand eine Idee was nun zu tun ist??

Ich bedanke mich bei euch schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



picard1983 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee was nun zu tun ist??


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen ( es ist schon hunderte   Male durchgekaut) 

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen


----------



## katzenjens (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@picard1983

Warum konnte ich Dir nicht helfen? :cry:
Die Videos gelten bei allen Nutzlosanbietern uneingeschränkt.
Es geht bei diesen "Anbietern" immer nur um Angst schüren.

Schau mal hier rein: "Als richtig empfunden": Deutschlands kurioseste Inkassobriefe: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und wenn Du den Profis hier nicht glaubst, kein Problem, schau Dir die Links der Verbraucherzentrale an: Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
Eine fast vollständige Auflistung der Nutzlosanbieter haben die Verbraucherzentralen ebenfalls erstellt: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf

Echte Anbieter von Waren und Dienstleistungen zeichnen die Preise gut sichtbar aus. Und wenn sie mahnen, gibts höchstens 2 Mahnungen, dann gibts nen Mahnbescheid.

Nutzlosanbieter halten Abstand vom gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, stattdessen gibts sinnloses Geblubber: Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite

Nun? Womit sollten wir Dir oder anderen Betroffenen noch helfen?
Selbst wenn man eingeschüchtert zahlt, lassen die einen nicht in Ruhe mit ihrem Inkassospam.

Die Links von webwatcher sind alles, was man braucht.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## picard1983 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nein, da verstehst du bzw ihr mich falsch. Ich war mir nur nicht sicher was genau sache ist wenn man 1. nicht widersprochen hat und 2. die erste rechnung bezahlt hat. Und das du mir nicht helfen kannst ist auf das video bezogen gewesen, weil du da nicht auch 2. eingegangen bist.
Anosnten ist das alles wirklich sehr bewundernswert was Ihr hier zusammengetragen habt. Hätte ich doch nur früher mal von diesem Forum gewusst.


----------



## Blondie (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe auch die erste Rechnung bezahlt und habe auch Inkassopost bekommen. Ich bezahle nicht mehr und SCHLUSS. Bist also nicht alleine so dumm (sorry) gewesen


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@picard1983:

Dann gehen wir doch nochmal gesondert auf Punkt 2 ein :roll:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Der Link ist zwar auch in den Grundsatzinfos drin, aber man überliest in der Panik doch so einiges.

Ansonsten gibts hier im Forum eine wunderbare Sammlung von Infos, wenn man die durch hat, kann man sich als Betroffener wirklich zurücklehnen.
Wo? Hier: Infos und Grundsatzartikel - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

LG
wahlhesse

Edit: Auch dieser Katzentyp hat zu dem Thema was erzählt:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NwryTgecxcE


----------



## picard1983 (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ wahlhesse

Aha, das war genau das was ich wissen wollte. Den Link hab ich echt nicht gesehen.


@ Blondie

Und was ist danach passiert? Nochmal von irgendwem Post bekommen oder war das erst kürzlich?


Also werde ich es nun auch so machen und einfach alles ignorieren bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, falls dieser den überhaupt kommen 
wird.

Anonsten danke ich allen die mir geholfen haben mich zu beraten und mir die Wissensstand zu geben den ich zu dem Thema brauchte.


----------



## Blondie (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Bis jetzt gar nichts mehr. Die Post habe ich vor 3-4 Wochen bekommen. Es machen ja alle so hier und deswegen habe ich mich angeschlossen.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Blondie schrieb:


> *Es machen ja alle so hier *und deswegen habe ich mich angeschlossen.


Nur deswegen? Besser wäre es, du würdest es aus eigener Überzeugung und Einsicht tun.
Nur das schützt wirksam auch vor zukünftigen Fallen im WWW .


----------



## Paddy84 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Kennt ihr das hier schon ?

[...]

Wenn nicht dann unbedingt weiter geben es machen imemr mehr Leute mit. :-p

_[Verlinkung auf eine Seite ohne nachvollziehbares Impressum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## seref (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich habe mich bei der affair24net angemeldet,da ich dachte es wäre kostenlos .
ich habe die rechnungen und mahnungen ignoriert.jetzt habe ich ein email von der inkasso bekommen.
WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN?

     Aktenzeichen : *0027/49/[...]*     Sehr geehrter Herr [...],      Sie wurden von unserer Auftraggeberin *Internet Entertainment ltd.* bereits per E-Mail angemahnt die Forderung aus Vertrag vom 06.02.2008 zu begleichen. Darauf haben Sie nicht reagiert. Nunmehr wurden wir eingeschaltet. Unser Mahnschreiben kam von der Post mit dem Hinweis "Empfänger unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln" an uns zurück. Offensichtlich haben Sie bei Vertragsschluss falsche bzw. nicht mehr aktuelle Adress- oder Namensdaten angegeben.

*Die Forderung ist nunmehr sofort von Ihnen  zu begleichen.*

Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder Ihre Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese E-Mail erhalten, werden wir überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten E-Mail-Adresse passen.

Wir werden, ggfs. unter  Einschaltung einer Detektei, ermitteln, ob hier *betrügerisch in falschem  Namen gehandelt wurde.* In diesem Falle sind wir verpflichtet Po lizei und Staatsanwaltschaft Angaben über die bei Anmeldung gespeicherten Daten, insbesondere auch der IP-Adresse, zu machen. Sollten Ihre Daten ohne Ihr Wissen angegeben worden sein, bitten wir um einen entsprechenden Hinweis und ob sie als Zeuge in einem Strafverfahren zur Verfügung stehen würden.

Wir verweisen  hierzu auf folgende Ermittlungsverfahren staatlicher und privater  Organe:

- Staatsanwaltschaft Oldenburg Az. NZS - 165 Js 7043-06
-  Polizeikommissariat Stadthagen Az. 200700159457
- Polizeidirektion Hannover  Az. 200700539074
- Polizeidirektion Leipzig Az. 498-07-377182

-  Ermittlungsauftrag vom 20.07.2007

Die durch dieses Ermittlungsverfahren  entstehenden Kosten gehen zu Ihren Lasten und werden die Forderung enorm  erhöhen.

Die aktuelle Gesamtforderung (inkl. Gläubigerauslagen und  Inkassokosten) beläuft sich auf *92.94 €* und ist *bis zum  26.06.2008* (Zahlungseingang) auf folgendes Konto zu  überweisen:

Leipziger Sparkasse 

Kontonummer:  [.....]
Bankleitzahl: 860 555 92 
[.....]

Bitte geben Sie *nur* Ihr  Aktenzeichen *0027/49/[...]* auf dem Überweisungsträger an.  

Besuchen Sie uns auf unserer Webseite  www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de. Hier können Sie sich direkt über diese  Angelegenheit informieren und sich mit uns in Verbindung setzen.

Wir  unterrichten Sie gem. § 33 Abs. 1 BDSG darüber, dass wir zwecks Eintreibung  dieser Forderung Daten über Sie gespeichert haben.

Mit freundlichen  Grüssen 

 [SIZE=-1]DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle  GmbH
Geschäftsführung: [...] 
HRB-Nr.: 77296 Amtsgericht Frankfurt  a.M.
Zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen beim Amtsgericht Frankfurt  a.M.
Mergenthalerallee 79-81
65760 Eschborn[/SIZE]

_[Namen und identifierbare Angeben entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## sascha (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Lies einfach hier unten weiter:


----------



## physicus (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> ...



Wenn diese Anbieter bisher vor Gericht gegangen sind, so sind sie immer auf die Nase gefallen. Sie beschränken sich nur aufs Drohen, da sie wissen, wie es vor Gericht für sie ausgehen wird. Wenn Du in dem Forum hier weiter liest, stößt Du auf das "Kalletaler Dreieick", es zeigt den Ablauf ziemlich gut und satirisch.

LG
P


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



physicus schrieb:


> Wenn diese Anbieter bisher vor Gericht gegangen sind, so sind sie immer auf die Nase gefallen.


Im Thread nachbarschaft24 kann man ganz klar betonen, dass Anbieter nicht gleich Anbieter ist. Gerade dieser hier hat sich noch nie gegen einen "Kunden" vor Gericht gewagt, zumindest ist mir das nicht bekannt. Die zwei oder drei Mal waren das immer andere, die aber auch hinsichtlich ihrer tatsächlichen Herkunft hinreichend bekannt sind. Die Nachbarschafts-Kamel-Treiber sind Anonymusse, welche sich peinlichst davor hüten, in die Offensive zu gehen (unbekannt sind diese Hessen deshalb aber nicht!)


----------



## daVinci (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi. Ich bin neu hier und habe leider das gleiche Problem, wie alle hier. NUR mit dem Unterscheid, das ich noch nie was von der Seite nachbarschaft24 gehört habe.... Habe nur mit einem mal e-mails bekommen.... 
Da ich aber nicht gezahlt habe, weil mir die Seite nichts sagte, habe ich heut (6 Monate nach meiner angeblichen Anmeldung) einen Brief einer Deutschen Inkassostelle bekommen. Forderung----> 92,45EUR!
Weiß grad gar nicht, was ich da jetzt machen soll..... Die Adresse ist aber die gleiche, wie bei den anderen geposteten auch. Mergenthaler Allee 79-81 in Eschborn.
Zur Zeit bin ich absolut planlos, ob ich nun wirklich zahlen sollte oder ob ich der Sache ihren Lauf lassen sollte...
MfG ;-(


----------



## HUmax (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich verstehe es nicht. Warum will einfach niemand mal das lesen was schon alles im Forum steht? Lieber postet man zum gefühlten 5000x eine altbekannte Story.

Darum ...

1.) Das lesen: Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2.) Das schauen: Infovideos von katzenjens

3.) Thread lesen (es ist schon hunderte Male durchgekaut).

Was Du aber machst bzw. ob oder wie Du reagierst, bleibt Dir überlassen.


----------



## riedel.plauen (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

_full quote gelöscht modaction _

 ich weiß noch nicht richtig,wie das hier drin funktioniert mit beiträgen schreiben, ich versuch es einfach


----------



## riedel.plauen (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

So, nun glaube ich, daß ich jetzt alles richtig mache mit den Beiträgen zu diesem leidigen Thema: Inkasso ohne zu wissen, wofür man zahlen soll. Ich habe haargenau so einen Brief von diesen Leuten aus Eschborn bekommen und vielleicht vor so ca 6 Wochen eine mail, ich solle doch zahlen und ich hätte doch und und, und derweil habe ich gar nichts...:roll:. So und nun freut es mich ganz dolle, daß ich über Google gegangen bin und diese Webseite gefunden habe. Somit habe ich mich gleich angemeldet, um mich mit Gleichgesinnten darüber auszutauschen:-p . Ich wußte auch gleich, daß das pure [ edit]  ist, wo doch die meisten schon so wenig Geld haben, dann kommen solche Leute und versuchen uns einzuschüchtern. Das geht ja wohl ganz und gar nicht. Ich zahle doch nicht für NICHTS. Schließlich merkt man sich doch, wenn man sich wo anmeldet und auch, ob es umsonst ist oder man bezahlen muß. Also ich kann hier nur einen einzigen Tipp geben: LEST BITTE IMMER DIE AGBs und den Datenschutz und was sonst so noch verlangt wird, wenn man irgend etwas hier drin mitmachen will. Wünsch Euch allen eine inkassofreie Zeit.:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



riedel.plauen schrieb:


> Also ich kann hier nur einen einzigen Tipp geben: LEST BITTE IMMER DIE AGBs


Ist grundsätzlich immer empfehlenswert. Kosten aber,  die tief in den AGB versteckt werden,sind nichtig. 
In den einzigen  beiden Fällen,  die in fast drei Jahren vor Gericht "ausdiskutiert" wurden, 
ist dies ausdrücklich von den Gerichten bestätigt worden  und die Forderungen abgewiesen worden.


----------



## daVinci (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi.
Wollt mich nur nochmal für Eure Hilfe in der hinsicht auf Nachbarschaft24 bedanken, vor allem aber bei *HUmax*, der erstmal "etwas" Dampf abgelassen hat, was aber völlig in Ordnung war. Recht hat er. Nicht rumlamentieren sondern erstmal LESEN, das hilft und gewisse Links auch mal anklicken.... 
Sollte ich mal wieder Post aus Eschborn oder so bekommen, meld ich mich wieder. 
MfG
daVinci


----------



## Michaela15 (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo und guten Morgen,
ich bin auch eine Betroffene von Nachbarschaft24.net. Ich habe nich auch angeblich dort angemeldet. Ich habe vor 1 Woche Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen (ohne die 1. Rechnung zu bekommen) und den Brief beisete gelegt. Gestern habe ich über meine E-Mail Adresse die 2. Rechnung von nachbarschaft24.net und dieser per Mail (Rechnung) widersprochen.
Daraufhin kam diese E-Mail heute:



> <FONT size=2> Sehr geehrte Frau xxx xxx,
> 
> wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michaela15 (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Tschuldigung, habe irgendwie auf den falschen Knopf gedrückt.

Ich weiß jetz nicht mehr weiter ich kann die angebene Mail auch nicht weiterleiten von dieser Firma.

Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten?? Angeblich habe ich mich am 06.12.2007 dort angemeldet (ich weiss von nix), habe keine Anmeldedaten bekommennoch sonst irgendetwas.

Ich brauche Hilfe!!!

Trotzdem schönes Wochenende


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was ist der Grund, über unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mailmüll mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Absendern und schwachsinnigen Inhalten weiter nachzudenken?

Den Behörden in der Schweiz ist an der angegebenen Anschrift nichts bekannt, was auf eine Firma hindeuten würde.

Das Kasperletheater mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben soll Angst machen. Mit Realität hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Michaela15 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten?? Angeblich habe ich mich am 06.12.2007 dort angemeldet (ich weiss von nix), habe keine Anmeldedaten bekommennoch sonst irgendetwas.



Na also! Dann ist doch alles in Butter.
Es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe, denen das nachzuweisen. Sondern die müssten Dir das Gegenteil beweisen. Wenn sie denn jemals ihren Anspruch gerichtlich geltend machen würden. Was aber mit 99.9999999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht passieren wird.



Michaela15 schrieb:


> Ich brauche Hilfe!!!



Warum und wofür?

Nicht Du hast ein Problem, wenn Du nicht zahlst und nicht reagierst. Sondern die haben ein Problem mit Dir, und die sind es dann, die Hilfe bräuchten. Aber da wird ihnen nicht ein einziges deutsches Gericht helfen.

Es gibt Hundertausende, die nicht reagieren, und denen nix passiert.
Es wird nichts gepfändet. Es gibt keinen Schufaeintrag. Es gibt keinen Prozess. Auch gibt es keinen schwarzen Mann, der abends ans Klofenster klopft. Alles dummes Gewäsch.


----------



## Jogi Ber (4 Juli 2008)

*Hilfe! Hab Schiss bekommen!*

Hey Leute,
ich habe auch so eine e-mail bekommen von nbs24.net! Habe mich warsch. dort vor nem halben jahr angemeldet, wie es aussieht! Mir war aber auch nicht bewusst dass dies mit irgendwelchen kosten verbunden war! Jedenfalls habe ich als ich die e-mail bekommen hab, panik bekommen und das erste quartal überwiesen! habe die seite erst danach entdeckt!

Was mach ich jetzt? Bin ich jetzt verpflichtet weiterhin zu zahlen, oder gilt das was auf der   seite hier steht auch noch für mich? Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Niclas (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Hab Schiss bekommen!*



Jogi Ber schrieb:


> oder gilt das was auf der   seite hier steht auch noch für mich?


Warum sollte es nicht gelten?


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Rechnungsspam,weillocalhosteinAbobestellthat | NiX-Spam-Forum | iX-Artikel-Foren


> am ##.##.2008 haben Sie sich mit der IP 127.0.0.1 bei uns registriert


Natürlich.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> > am ##.##.2008 haben Sie sich mit der IP 127.0.0.1 bei uns registriert.


entbehrt nicht einer  gewissen unfreiwilligen Komik. Mit 127.0.0.1  sperrt/blendet 
man in der hosts Datei unerwünschte Seiten  aus


----------



## nitro (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Irgendwie bekommen die von Nbs24 bzw. nachbarschaft24 nix mit oder?



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten.
> 
> ...


Also ich bin kurz davor eine Strafanzeige wegen: Erklärungsirrtums (§ 119 Abs. 1 2. Alt. BGB) sowie arglistiger Täuschung (§123 BGB) zustellen...

sorry wenn ich neu bin und gleich so loslege ... es regt mich nur diese dreistigkeit masslos auf :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



nitro schrieb:


> Also ich bin kurz davor eine Strafanzeige wegen: Erklärungsirrtums (§ 119 Abs. 1 2. Alt. BGB) sowie arglistiger Täuschung (§123 BGB) zustellen...


an welchen der mehr oder weniger virtuellen Briefkästen? Schweiz, Dubai ?


----------



## nitro (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



jupp11 schrieb:


> an welchen der mehr oder weniger virtuellen Briefkästen? Schweiz, Dubai ?



na ich dachte an die adresse die bei nic angegeben wurde


----------



## HUmax (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Und Du meinst das dort in den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten reale verantwortliche Personen anzutreffen sind?


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



nitro schrieb:


> na ich dachte an die adresse die bei nic angegeben wurde


In den Arabischen Emiraten? wow


----------



## nitro (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

also laut dem domian [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Registrar: "KEY-SYSTEMS GMBH" ist die domain Nbs24.net nicht mehr Registriert...

wollte mich an die wenden, und habe für die firma die,die nachbarschaft24.net jetzt registriert hat gleich eine nachricht hinterlassen mit verdacht auf spam und sehr komischen geschäften die eines betrugs nah kommen
[/FONT]


----------



## HUmax (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Domain nbs24.net ist natürlich noch registriert. Die Seite heißt aber Nachbarschaft24.net. Andere Domains, egal ob die jetzt noch existieren oder nicht, leiten zum Hauptprojekt oder wurden extra für den Mailverkehr eingerichtet, weil doch viele User diese Mails von nachbarschaft24.net filtern oder diese Domains werden zum spammen verwendet.

Bei ip69 beißt man auch auf Granit und das mit guten Grund. Warum, da findest Du bei Google genug Infos darüber.


----------



## nitro (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ja aber ip69 ist nur ein reseller von key systems... und die werden dann ja auch mit reingezogen...


----------



## HUmax (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der Server mit dem Nachbarschaftsmüll (Nachbarschaft24.net, Nachbarschaftspost.com) steht in den Niederlanden und dafür ist ip69 verantwortlich.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



nitro schrieb:


> ja aber ip69 ist nur ein reseller von key systems... und die werden dann ja auch mit reingezogen...


Wünsche dir von Herzen Glück bei deinen Bemühungen.  Bevor du dich aber weiter engagierst,
 informier dich erstmal bei Antispam über die von dir genannten "Unternehmen"
Antispam e.V. - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Harte Bandagen: http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/forum/viewthread.php?forum_id=5&thread_id=12&pid=1406#post_1406


> Hier besteht der Verdacht einer Betrugsstraftat gemäß §§ 263 ff. StGB wegen des Erschleichens von Leistungen. Damit sind sowohl Ihr Internetportal als auch Ihr Internetanbieter gem. § 14 Abs. 2 Telemediengesetz zur Angabe der Anschrift bzw. der gespeicherten IP-Adresse verpflichtet. In Kürze ist daher Ihre Identität und Adresse ermittelt! Der hierdurch unserem Auftraggeber entstandene Verwaltungsaufwand wird Ihnen mit zusätzlich 18,80 € in Rechnung gestellt.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Erwägen Sie bitte nochmals die Nachteile, die Ihnen aus einer Verurteilung wegen Betruges gemäß § 263 StGB entstehen könnten.


Und so etwas schreibt man mit der Lizenz des Amtsgerichtes Frankfurt. Unglaublich.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Und so etwas schreibt man mit der Lizenz des Amtsgerichtes Frankfurt. Unglaublich.


Im Frankfurter Raum sind  Gerichte von jeher "innovativen" Geschäftsideen und  
den Helfershelfern sehr aufgeschlossen und duldsam gegenüber...


----------



## HUmax (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Und so etwas schreibt man mit der Lizenz des Amtsgerichtes Frankfurt. Unglaublich.


Am 27.07.2008 wird es ein Jahr, wo die DIS ihre Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen bekommen hat und die dagegen Widerspruch eingelegt haben. Seit dem ist seitens des AG Frankfurt/Main nichts weiter passiert. Fragt man nach, wird man mit einer Standard-Blabla-Antwort, also das bereits viele Beschwerden vorliegen, aufsichtsrechtliche Maßnahmen bereits eingeleitet wurden, aber das Verwaltungsverfahren noch nicht abgeschlossen sei, abgespeist. Auf die Erteilung einer Inkassoerlaubnis an den feinen Schriftführer im SPD-Ortsverband Wald-Michelbach aka Prokurist bei der DIS, geht man vom AG Frankfurt/Main erst gar nicht ein.


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die harte Gangart kommt mehrfach vor, und das schon seit einiger Zeit.


> Die Forderung beläuft sich zum heutigen Tag auf einen Betrag in Höhe von 20.957.83


Versuchen kann man das ja ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Am 27.07.2008 wird es ein Jahr, wo die DIS ihre Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen bekommen hat und die dagegen Widerspruch eingelegt haben. Seit dem ist seitens des AG Frankfurt/Main nichts weiter passiert.


Das ist ein Skandal erster Güte! 


jupp11 schrieb:


> Im Frankfurter Raum sind  Gerichte von jeher "innovativen" Geschäftsideen und den Helfershelfern sehr aufgeschlossen und duldsam gegenüber...


....um nicht provozierend zu mutmaßen "sehr kooperativ"  :unzufrieden:

Unser Kaiser Franz wusste es sicher schon damals.  :-D


----------



## Titanic-Leser (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Heute bekam ich erstmals *physische Post *von der Nachbarschaftspest, also einen richtigen Brief, eine erneute Mahnung. Sie haben meine Adresse ermittelt und drohen mir wegen *Vorspiegelung einer falschen Tatsache *(ROFL!) lt § 263 StgB mit einer *Anzeige wegen Betrugs* (sic!). Ausserdem soll ich dann (wenn ich die € 54.- + € 5.- Mahngeb. nicht zahle) auch noch *€ 50.- "Ermittlungskosten" *bezahlen. Mich juckts so in den Fingern, denen zu antworten:-D. Is aber wahrscheinlich nicht so sinnvoll.:-?


----------



## HUmax (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Warum die immer drohen? Warum setzen sie denn nicht gleich die Drohung in die Tat um? In einer nächsten Mahnung werden die ja wieder ähnliches drohen.

Und noch nebenbei:

-> Österreichisches Urteil gegen "Gratis"-Abzocker rechtskräftig - heise online


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Sie haben meine Adresse ermittelt


ist bekannt auf welchem Wege?


Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> und drohen mir wegen *Vorspiegelung einer falschen Tatsache *(ROFL!) lt § 263 StgB mit einer *Anzeige wegen Betrugs*:


Auf so einen Prozess  warten wir schon seit fast drei Jahren. *Deren* Angst vor 
den Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist doch schon fast sprichwörtlich...


----------



## Titanic-Leser (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi Captain, sie haben meine IP (steht in dem Brief), meine email-Adresse und meinen Nachnamen hab ich beim 1. Kontakt angegeben. Es dürfte ein Leichtes sein , übers Web die Adresse zu ermitteln.


----------



## HUmax (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Zum Thema IP:
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de

Das gleiche gilt auch für Deinen Freemailprovider. Dieser darf nur an Ermittlungsbehörden mit richterlichen Beschluss was rausrücken.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> sie haben meine IP (steht in dem Brief),


mit der IP können sie gar nichts anfangen, siehe vorhergehendes Posting  

Dass bei den hunderttausenden von Betroffenen  die hessischen Wüstenbeduinen sich  solche Detektivarbeit machen und Mühe geben sollten, ist etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## HUmax (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mich wundert das diese "Adressermittlung" nicht auf aktuelles-inkassorecht.de unter "Rund um Computerbetrug" und "Ermittlungen durch spezialisierte Detektive" zu finden ist.

Oder wie wird auch da geschrieben:



> Detekteien ermitteln bei Computerbetrug
> 
> Vertragsdekektiv L. aus Gießen: "Längst sind die Zeiten vorbei, als man glauben konnte, nach der Bestellung von Waren im unverbindlichen Nebel des Internets abzutauchen.
> Wir haben standardisierte Verfahren, um jeden ausfindig zu machen, von dessen PC ein Datenfluss stattfand oder eine E-Mail-Adresse zum Empfang angegeben wurde. Die Rechnung wird teuer!" - Besser sollte man vorher zahlen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Freemailprovider. Dieser darf nur an Ermittlungsbehörden mit richterlichen Beschluss was rausrücken.


Das stimmt so nicht! Bestandsdaten darf jede Strafverfolgungsbehörde einfach so anfordern. aber richtig ist dennoch, dass es dazu erstmal einer Anzeige bedarf und die werden die Beduinen mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl nie stellen - können sie eigentlich auch gar nicht, da sonst deren Tarnung auffliegen und das Geschäft mithin gefährdet werden würde.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> meine email-Adresse und meinen Nachnamen hab ich beim 1. Kontakt angegeben. Es dürfte ein Leichtes sein , übers Web die Adresse zu ermitteln.


Das ist in der Tat in deinem  besonderen Fall sehr leicht.  Trotzdem wundert 
es mich etwas, dass ein solcher Einzelaufwand  getrieben wird. Vielleicht 
möchte  man hier ein Exempel  statuieren, um Material für Drohkampagnen  zu 
sammeln.  Dass die Knaben aber weiter als bis zu den Drohworthülsen gehen,
 glaube  ich einfach nicht.


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> (steht in dem Brief)


Papier muss geduldig sein.

Wen juckt es, was diese Bande auf Papier schreibt?

Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt vor dem Schwachsinn aus den Mahndrohschreiben. Wichtige Elemente der Mahnbedrohung wurde erst kürzlich vom LG Koblenz verboten.

Das schöne Urteil in Österreich passt auch in die Reihe.


----------



## A John (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Trotzdem wundert es mich etwas, dass ein solcher Einzelaufwand  getrieben wird. Vielleicht möchte  man hier ein Exempel  statuieren, um Material für Drohkampagnen  zu sammeln.


Gut möglich, dass in Folge der immer breiter werdenden öffentlichen Thematisierung die Ausbeute nachlässt.
Wird die Gegensströmung stärker, erhöht man so lange die Schlagzahl, bis der Kollaps eintritt. War auch in der Endzeit des Dialers so.


----------



## Ljoha1987 (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo ich bin neu hier, ich hab auch problem mit
nachbarschaft24.net , hate auch diese dumme mail bekommen das mich einer sucht , im grunde bin ich auch reingefallen, hab auch wiedersprochen wie all andere , und dem ersten Inkassobrief auch, jetzt ist wieder per mail gekommen das ich zahlen muss, wieder Inkasso drohung wie geh ich vor? was ist zu tun

Dies ist die mail wo ich bekommen habe:


> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> auf unser erstes Inkassoschreiben vom 22.04.2008 haben Sie bis heute nicht reagiert! Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf den offenen Betrag in Höhe von 93.46 Euro sofort an uns zu bezahlen.  Bitte überweisen Sie auf folgendes Konto:
> Sparkasse Mainz Deutsche Inkassostelle
> GmbHKontonummer: 200033793
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ljoha1987 schrieb:


> wie geh ich vor? was ist zu tun


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

nachdem du den Thread schon gefunden hast
3) Thread lesen


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das einzig interessante: Die haben mal wieder eine neue Bank! Nix mehr Sparbüchse Mittelthüringen, sondern Mainz, wie es singt und lacht. :smile:

Ansonsten gilt, wie bereits gepostet:

Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Und vor allem: Keine Angst haben! Mehr als das
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite
wird wohl nicht auf dich zukommen!


----------



## katzenjens (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Tach,

die Lümmels geben sich inzwischen richtig Mühe um an die Anschriften zu kommen. Den Einsatz wollen die sich auch vergüten lassen. Die ersten Patienten laufen inzwischen bei YouTube auf:
YouTube - Ihr habt falsche Adressdaten bei Online-Abo angegeben? , dort die Kommentare...
Auch per Mail laufen gleichlautende Hilferufe ein.

Habe zwar zwei neue Videos zum Thema gemacht, befürchte aber dass sich einige trotzdem verunsichern lassen und dummerweise nachgeben...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Habe zwar zwei neue Videos zum Thema gemacht, befürchte aber dass sich einige trotzdem verunsichern lassen und dummerweise nachgeben...


Das befürchte ich leider auch. Aber man sollte sich mal in deren Situation versetzen - noch keine Erfahrung mit dieser Art "Geschäfte", und dann wird sofort mit dem Knüppel gedroht. Uns entlockt das nur ein müdes Lachen, aber viele nehmen diese Drohungen leider sehr ernst.

Hier ist die Politik gefordert, diese "Geschäfte" zu unterbinden, denn immer mehr springen auf diesen Abzock-Zug auf. Täglich tauchen neue Betreiber mit neuen "Projekten" auf.

Leider waren alle bisherigen Appelle an die Politik weitestgehend wirkungslos. Also ich habe da keine Hoffnung, dass sich in absehbarer Zeit etwas ändert.

Das heißt: Die einschlägigen Foren werden auch weiterhin mit Hilferufen überschwemmt und müssen dabei noch höllisch aufpassen, dass bestimmte Grenzen nicht überschritten werden. Bestimmte Gestalten lungern permanent im Netz rum und warten förmlich drauf, ihre mööp-mööp-Schreiben loslassen zu können...


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn es ganz dumm kommt, posten wir hier halt irgendwann statt der Links zu den Info-Artikeln nur noch Mail-To-Links an die Presseabteilungen bzw. an persönliche Referenten des BMWI, des BMELV bzw. des BMJ.

Gloß, Seehofer und Zypries beantworten sicher gerne jedwede Hilferufe und Verbraucheranfragen.

Merke: ein deutscher Ar... bewegt sich nur, wenn es ihm zu warm wird.


----------



## GentJo (12 Juli 2008)

*Akte 08 über Nachbarschaft24.net und Nachbarschaftspost.com*

Akte08 vom Mai 2008: 
[.......]


----------



## Hartz4 (13 Juli 2008)

*Nachbarschaft24  -eine Frage zu viel Beiträge*

Hallo, 

ich habe inzwischen sehr viele Beiträge über NBS24 gelesen.
Mich betrifft das alles selber.

Ich habe hier eine Frage, da ich aus den Beiträgen nicht mehr fündig werde.

Ich bin damals auch über die E-Mail von couponpilot drauf reingefallen und habe die Kosten nicht gemerkt.
Als ich dann eine Rechnugn bekam, habe ich diese wegen Irrtum und Betrug angefechtet.
Anschließend bekam ich eine E-Mail, das dies nicht möglich, da ich ja eine Probezeit zum Testen hatte.
Desweiteren habe ich mich kein einziges mal mit meinen Zugangsdaten auf der Homepage angemeldet.
Anschließend kamen mehrere Rechnungen als Erinnerung, worauf ich auch auf eine geantwortet habe, das ich nicht zahlen werden.

Ca. zwei bis drei Monate später kam eine Mahnung von der Deutschen Inkassostelle, an die ich ebenfalls den Schriftverkehr zugesandt habe.
Diese haben auch das nicht durchgehen lassen.
Auf die zweite Mahnung habe ich nicht reagiert.

Heute habe ich die dritte Mahnung per E-Mail erhalten. Dort wird ein Angebot für eine Ratenzahlung gemacht und die Kosten für gerichtliche Kosten aufgestellt.
Die Gerichtskosten betragen ca. 200,00 Euro und die Forderung 100,00 Euro.

Wenn ich die Summe in 5 Werktagen nicht zahlen, werden sie angeblich ein gerichtliches Verfahren einleiten.

Ich habe mir bereits verschiedene Beiträge gelesen, weis jedoch trotzdem nicht, was ich jetzt machen soll.

Viele Dnak für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschafts24  -eine Frage zu viel Beiträge*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier nicht erteilen.

Ist aber auch gar nicht notwendig.

Du bist nämlich kein Einzelfall.
Hunderttausende anderer sind ebenfalls betroffen.
Nach unserer Kenntnis ist es so, dass von diesen Hunderttausenden die absolute Mehrheit weder zahlt noch auf diese stieseligen Mahnschreiben reagiert.

Und jetzt rate mal, was denen allen passiert. :scherzkeks:
Ich glaube, Du hast es schon erraten.

Weitere Infos dazu:

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

a) richtigen Thread verwenden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-95.html#post242343

b) das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

c) das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Inkassodrohungen
YouTube - Adressermittlung einfach gemacht

d) die Google-Vielfalt bewundern:
DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle - Google-Suche

e) darüber lachen:
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite

Ansonsten gibt es ein altes deutsches Sprichwort:

*Schweigen ist Gold*



> Wenn ich die Summe in 5 Werktagen nicht zahlen, werden sie angeblich ein gerichtliches Verfahren einleiten.


Leider haben sie nicht bekanntgegeben, ob das angedrohte "gerichtliche Verfahren" vor einem islamischen Gericht in Dubai oder vor dem Voodoo-Gericht auf Tortola stattfinden soll...:-D


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Schuldnerverzeichnis: Gericht stoppt Inkassofirma: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Das Landgericht Koblenz (Urteil vom 17.04.2008, Az. 1 O 484/07) kam nämlich zum Schluss, dass die Veröffentlichung von Personendaten auf  "www.schuldnerverzeichnis.de” einen rechtswidrigen Eingriff in das allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrecht darstellt, wenn die Betroffenen dieser Veröffentlichung nicht zugestimmt haben.


Da fragt man sich natürlich, ob denn die hier Betroffenen (HTML-Version) der Veroffentlichung zugestimmt haben.

In jedem Fall wird hier deutlich, dass das Angebot der Ratenzahlung Betroffene in eine ausweglose Situation drängen soll.

Weil es so schön ist, noch einmal das Landgericht Koblenz:





> "Dieses Vorgehen der Beklagten ist, wenn nicht bereits strafrechtlich relevant, so doch unlauter und in hohem Maße zu missbilligen", so die Juristen. Denn für die Durchsetzung von Forderungen stelle der Staat ausreichend legale Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.


----------



## katha (15 Juli 2008)

*nachabrschaft24.net*

ich bin noch minderjährig und habe auch mal eine rechnung davon bekommen. zuerst hab ich die nicht beachtet und wieder gelöscht(also als e-mail). dann hab ich auch als e-mail irgendwann mahnungen bekommen und ich wusste ja nicht, dass es so viele leute gibt die auch probleme damit haben. ich hab dann dann geantwortet von wegen ich wäre noch minderjährig und die sollen mich löschen usw. das war dann immer ein hin und her und die kamen immer mit irgendwelchen paragraphen und so. dann kam noch mal eine rechnung und anschließend das die das an inkasso weiterreiche wollten. ich hatte keine ahnung was das war. dann kam ein brief nach hause das ich das zahlen soll. von da an wussten das meine eltern auch. wir haben uns dann biw einem bekannten erkundigt was wir machen könne und dann haben miene eltern da einen broef hingeschickt auch wieder das ich minderjährig bin usw. heute kam der nächste brief da drin steh unter anderem: Bei zahlung einer aufwandserntschädigung in höhe von 40,00€  sieht sich unsere auftraggeberin bereit, von einer schadensersatzklage abzusehen. und dann noch das ich mich da nicht versehentlich anmelden konnte weil das ja erst ab dem jahr geht wo man 18 jahre ist. ...
was ist denn jetzt damit gemeint,also mit dem erstenmit den 40,00€? wir wissen jetzt auch nicht was wir machen sollen weil wenn iwr zum rechtsanalt gehen wird das ja wahrscheinlich teurer als wenn wir das bezahlen würden. natürlich werden wir das nicht bezahlen. 
ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen
katha


----------



## physicus (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: nachabrschaft24.net*

Hallo!

1. Verträge mit minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam. Das bedeutet, wenn Deine Eltern den Vertrag nicht genehmigen ist alles hinfällig.

2. Aufwandsentschädigung scheint die neue Masche zu sein, um trotzdem noch an etwas Geld zu kommen.

3. Schaut Euch die Diskussionen hier an.

4. Passende Links folgen

5. Macht euch nicht in die Hosen. jegliche gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung hat bisher für diesen Typ Anbieter mit einer Schlappe vor Gericht geendet. 

LG
P


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: nachabrschaft24.net*



physicus schrieb:


> . jegliche gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung hat bisher für diesen Typ Anbieter mit einer Schlappe vor Gericht geendet.


In fast drei Jahren ganze zwei, zu mehr langte der Mut bei den Nutzlosanbietern nicht...


----------



## physicus (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hier der Nachtrag



jupp11 schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> ...



und von Spiegel.de:
Bitte diesen Artikel genau lesen. Das gilt insbesondere für das ende, wo die Anfrage von Spiegel "beantwortet" wird. 

Web-Abzocke: Wie sich Verbraucher gegen Abo-Fallen wehren können - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten

LG 
P

Nachtrag:


Captain Picard schrieb:


> In fast drei Jahren ganze zwei, zu mehr langte der Mut bei den Nutzlosanbietern nicht...



Und die beiden negativen Feststellungsklagen von Girgl und Geisterfrank (bitte suchen)


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



physicus schrieb:


> Und die beiden negativen Feststellungsklagen von Girgl und Geisterfrank (bitte suchen)


mit den  "klassischen"  Internetnutzlosanbietern hat das weniger zu tun. Ist eine 
Sondergattung per angeblichen Telefondienstleistungen  ungerechtfertigte Rechnungen zu verschicken


----------



## Elisabeth Nadjidai (21 Juli 2008)

*nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Hallo,
brauche eure Hilfe: mein kleiner Bruder hat sich im November 2007 bei 
nachbarschft24 registriert :wall: Nach einigen Tagen kam eine Rechnung, 
er hat einen Widerruf per Mail geschrieben (leider inzwischen gelöscht)
14 Tage später kam eine Mahnung mit Mahngebühren und Androhung
vom Pfändung und Mahnbescheid, Dummkopf hat bezahlt! 6 Monate sind
rum, die nächste Rechnung flatterte letzte Woche auf seinen PC.
Meine Frage: was tun??? bezahlen? (durch Zahlung der 1. Rechnung
hat er ja seine Mitgliedschaft zugegeben) ignorieren? abwarten?
Kündigen? aber wohin die Kündigung - Schweiz - Dubai? per Brief
oder per mail?
Wäre toll wenn uns jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## asgarddox (22 Juli 2008)

*nachbarschaft24 hilfe*

also die typen von nachbarschaft24 ham mir ne email geschickt weil ich der mahnung wiedersprochen habe  so und das sagten sie


> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich, dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> 
> Da Sie uns keinen Widerruf zugesandt haben, wurde der Vertrag wie vereinbart abgeschlossen. Zudem haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unseres Service gelesen sowie akzeptiert und waren darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass eine Gebühr im Voraus zu leisten ist.
> 
> Desweiteren wurden folgende Daten bei der Registrierung angegeben bzw. gespeichert.


 
und was soll ich jetzt machen???


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Guck bitte mal ein Posting über Deinem den zweiten dort geposteten Link an (ich meine die blaue Schrift zum anklicken).


----------



## Oberkracher (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,
bin nun neu in diesem Forum !!!!!

Weiß noch nicht wie ich einen neuen Beitrag machen,ich bin reingefallen und habe das Geld bezahlt.
Nun meine Frage kann ich das Geld zurück überweisen ???

mfg


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Oberkracher schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage kann ich das Geld zurück überweisen ???



Wäre nur möglich, wenn der Betrag  noch nicht an das andere Geldinstitut geflossen ist, was höchst unwahrscheinlich ist. 
Ansonsten dürfte das unter Lebenserfahrung zu verbuchen sein.


----------



## Angie1 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mich eben erst hier angemeldet, lese aber schon seit Langem hier mit und ich habe auch schon viel Hilfe dadurch bekommen.

Was ist passiert ?

Meine 15 Jahre alte Tochter hat sich letztes Jahr auch bei diesem Nachbarschaft 24 angemeldet und bekam, sowie Alle anderen auch, eine Aufforderung zum Zahlen.

Haben wir nicht gemacht !

Wir haben auch eine Kündigung in die Schweiz geschickt !

Nun bekommen wir schon seit geraumer Zeit von der Inkassostelle Zahlungsvorderungen.

Wir zahlten nicht und werden auch nichts bezahlen !

Sie sind nun mit den Forderungen von über 90 Euro auf 40 Euro gegangen und wollen von einer Anzeige absehen ( da sich meine 15 Jahre alte Tochter als 18 Jährige eingeloggt hat und das strafbar wäre ) , wenn ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen bezahle.

Was ich nicht machen werde.

Nun meine Frage :

Muss ich immer auf das Inkassoschreiben reagieren ?

Ich habe nun schon zweimal den Vordruck von der Verbraucherzentrale ausgefüllt und an das Inkassobüro geschickt - natürlich mit Einschreiben und auch der Kopie der Kündigung.

Gestern kam nun wieder ein Schreiben, wie oft muss ich auf diese Schreiben antworten ?

Es wäre schön, wenn mir Jemand diesbezüglich noch einen Tipp geben könnte - ich weis auch, dass die sicher nicht locker lassen - was passiert mit meiner Tochter - kann sie wirklich eine Anzeige wegen Betruges bekommen ?

Im Voraus lieben Dank

Angie mit Töchterchen


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Angie1 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage :
> 
> Muss ich immer auf das Inkassoschreiben reagieren ?



diesen Thread  lesen: (auf die blaue  Schrift klicken)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Mit Briefkästen zu korrespondieren macht wenig Sinn. Ein Problem bei fast allen Usern, die hier 
anfragen ist, dass sie diese Nutzlosanbieter zunächst als reguläre  ernst zunehmende Unternehmen 
einstufen und  erst nach und  nach verinnerlichen,  dass es sich um Pseudoraubkatzen  handelt,
gegen die Papiertiger echte Raubtiere sind.


----------



## Angie1 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke schön !

Werde also nicht mehr drauf antworten - ist schon echt nervig und meine Tochter meinte gestern noch :"Mama, dann zahl ich halt die 40 Euro und wir haben endlich Ruhe !" ... 

Werde ich aber nicht ! 

Bin mal gespannt, was als Nächstes passiert 

LG und vielen Dank

Angie


----------



## HUmax (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Angie1 schrieb:


> ist schon echt nervig und meine Tochter meinte gestern noch :"Mama, dann zahl ich halt die 40 Euro und wir haben endlich Ruhe !" ...


Das bezweifle ich jetzt mal das dann Ruhe wäre.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Angie1 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was als Nächstes passiert


In der Regel  weiterer  Mahnmüll. Durch Wiederholung wird es nicht ernstzunehmender.

ein satirischer Ausblick:
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## Angie1 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke erstmal !

Was mich eigentlich am meisten wundert ist, die Inkassofirmen müssen doch auch bezahlt werden .... merken die denn nicht, wenn es eine Nepper Schlepper Bauernfänger Firma ist ? 

Auf Jedenfall habe ich nun zweimal an die Inkasso mit Einschreiben und Rückschein meinen Einspruch geltend gemacht - Kopie der Kündigung beigelegt und dazu geschrieben, dass ich nicht bezahlen werde.

Auf das Jetzige Schreiben des Inkasso Büros werde ich jetzt nicht mehr Antworten - ist ja alles schon gesagt - und bin jetzt mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht .

Mir war es nur eben Wichtig zu erfahren, ob ich Jedesmal auf ein Schreiben Widerspruch einlegen muss !

vielen Dank

Angie


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Angie1 schrieb:


> Werde also nicht mehr drauf antworten - ist schon echt nervig und meine Tochter meinte gestern noch :"Mama, dann zahl ich halt die 40 Euro und wir haben endlich Ruhe !" ... Werde ich aber nicht !


Sehr guter Vorsatz! Auch die Verbraucherzentrale berät dahingehend:


			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!
> 
> ...


Und weiter:


			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben. Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören.


Damit ist wohl alles gesagt!


----------



## HUmax (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Angie1 schrieb:


> Was mich eigentlich am meisten wundert ist, die Inkassofirmen müssen doch auch bezahlt werden .... merken die denn nicht, wenn es eine Nepper Schlepper Bauernfänger Firma ist ?


Bei der DIS ist es ja eh Konzernintern und bei den anderen nimmt die Nutzlosbranche Inkassounternehmen die immer schon mit der Nutzlosbranche zusammenarbeiten und da wird sicherlich schon was ausgehandelt worden sein, dass die trotzdem was bekommen, auch wenn kein Geld kommt. Ansonsten zahlen ja leider 10-30% der Eingeschüchterten und da kommt schon was rein.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Angie1 schrieb:


> Was mich eigentlich am meisten wundert ist, die Inkassofirmen müssen doch auch bezahlt werden ....


Ist eine  Mischkalkulation. Da ca 10-30% aus Angst und Unwissenheit bezahlen,
 bleibt unter dem Strich genug für neue Ferraris übrig.


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

OffTopic: Wobei Ferraris schon eher Allerweltsautos sind. Echte Männerträume sehen anders aus.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nicht ganz OT: sowas gibt´s nur für die Bosse, nicht für die Knechte...


----------



## AILst (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Bei mir war's etwas Anders.

Eine Mitgliedschaftsbestätigung oder eine Rechnung habe ich nie bekommen, da der GMX-Spamfilter das alles weggefiltert hat.

Entsprechend baff war ich, als ich vom Inkassobüro hörte.

Nur auf Recherchen in meinen Gelöschten Objekten im Outlook konnte ich überhaupt nachvollziehen, wie ich auf die Seite gekommen sein muss.

Im Link hieß die Seite allerdings auch anders und ich bin mir sicher, dass sie nicht so aussah, wie das aktuelle Nachbarschaft24.net-Portal.

Hinweise auf eine "Mitgliedschaft" fand ich dann nur in einer Mal namens "25 neue Mails in Ihrem Spamverdacht".


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Alles in allem nicht gerade das Auftreten  eines  serlösen  Anbieters , aber das ist 
in jetzt  ca 4000 Postings wohl mehr als deutlich belegt worden..


----------



## Angie1 (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ganz herzlichen Dank euch Allen :-D

Werde standhaft bleiben :sun: . Aber ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass eventuell Jugendliche, die in so eine Falle geraten sind, heimlich schnell bezahlen, damit die Eltern nichts erfahren :cry: Zum Glück kam meine Tochter auf mich zu - Zusammen sind wir einfach stärker !!!!

LG Angie


----------



## SoleJeremy (29 Juli 2008)

*Wieder mal nachbarschaft24*

hi leute,

bin auch einer von denen die auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen ist. 

im gegensatz zu den meisten von euch war ich so dumm und HABE bereits eine rate gezahlt. fragts mich nicht warum. einfach gedankenlos.

soll ich trotzdem alle weiteren inakssoaufforderungen ignorieren wie in den FAQ's so schön erklärt? 

naja, dadurch ich bereits einmal überwiesen habe sollte leider meine kontonummer bekannt sein. oder is das egal?

danke,
klaus


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieder mal nachbarschaft24*



SoleJeremy schrieb:


> soll ich trotzdem alle weiteren inakssoaufforderungen ignorieren s


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## margr (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe im April diesen Jahres die zweifelhafte Bekanntschaft mit "nachbarschaftspost" gemacht. Das kam dadurch das ich einen Tag vorher mit meiner Nachbarin einen kleinen Disput hatte. Ich hatte gedacht sie wollte mir auf diesem Weg einen Gruß senden. (Man kann ja so blöd sein.)
Durch einen telefonisch durchgegebenen Code bin ich auf die Nachbarschaftspostseite geraten.
Im Mai kam dann für mich überraschend eine Rechnung von 54 €, die ich ignorierte. Es war nach meiner Meinung kein Vertrag zustande gekommen, weil mit unlauteren Methoden operiert wurde.
Im Juni die Zahlungserinnerung ließ ich ebenso links liegen.
 Wobei ich schon gestehen muß das ich anfänglich Bauchgrimmen hatte.

Gestern hatte ich dann noch eine e Mail von nachbarschaft24 die ich zwar geöffnet habe. Den Link hab ich allerdings nicht angeklickt. Man wird ja klüger.:-?
Ich hab die sofort herausgefiltert. Ich will den Mist gar nicht mehr bekommen.

Durch das lesen hier im Forum ist mir meine Sorge genommen worden das da noch irgend etwas nachkommt (außer vielleicht so ne Inkassopost).
Für die vielen guten Ratschläge möchte ich herzlichen Dank sagen. Wenn`s euch nicht gäbe....:bussi:


----------



## HUmax (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



margr schrieb:


> Ich habe im April diesen Jahres die zweifelhafte Bekanntschaft mit "nachbarschaftspost" gemacht.


Der Thread hier -> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51609-telefon-spam-fuer-nachbarschaftspost.html



margr schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich dann noch eine e Mail von nachbarschaft24 die ich zwar geöffnet habe. Den Link hab ich allerdings nicht angeklickt. Man wird ja klüger.:-?
> Ich hab die sofort herausgefiltert. Ich will den Mist gar nicht mehr bekommen.


Richtige Handlungsweise für Spam.


----------



## margr (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Der Thread hier -> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51609-telefon-spam-fuer-nachbarschaftspost.html


 
Ist ja richtig. Aber ich hab das hier reingesetzt, weil die von nachbarschaft24 auch irgendwie an meine e Mailadresse gekommen sind. Und versuchen zu nerven!!!!:wall:
Hab also mit beiden [.......] zu tun.


----------



## HUmax (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das ist die "Werbeeinverständnis" und da werden innerhalb des "Konzerns" die Datensätze weitergegeben, wenn nicht sogar an andere externe Nutzlosanbieter verkauft.


----------



## bernhard (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



margr schrieb:


> Den Link hab ich allerdings nicht angeklickt.


Soweit richtig.

Rein technisch stellt sich manchmal die Frage, ob der Link personalisiert ist. Er enthält dann zum Ende hin eine individuelle Zahlen- oder Ziffernfolge.

Die Personalisierung dient dem Zweck der unfreiwilligen Lesebestätigung oder schlimmer auch anderen Zwecken.


----------



## margr (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



margr schrieb:


> Ist ja richtig. Aber ich hab das hier reingesetzt, weil die von nachbarschaft24 auch irgendwie an meine e Mailadresse gekommen sind. Und versuchen zu nerven!!!!:wall:
> Hab also mit beiden [.......] zu tun.


 

Oh, sorry. Hab ich was böses geschrieben. Ich meinte natürlich" ich habe mit beiden "ehrenwerten Firmen"zu tun.

Besser?


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



margr schrieb:


> Besser?



viel, Ironie ist immer besser


----------



## bernhard (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn der Link mit persönlichen Daten vergiftet ist und sonst "unverbraucht", könnte er wenigstens noch zur Fortsetzung von

Sven surft | Augsblog.de

dienen. Dann wüsste man mal, wie das weitergeht.


----------



## margr (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



			
				HUmax schrieb:
			
		

> _[Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_


 

Ich hab den Filter so eingestellt das die Mails von denen ohne Umweg über den Posteingang sofort gelöscht werden. Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß. 
Wenn ich dann irgendwann mal einen Mahnbescheid bekommen sollte(was ich auch nicht glaube) ist es früh genug, sich aufzuregen.


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



margr schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann irgendwann mal einen Mahnbescheid bekommen sollte(


Gibt es nach unserem Kenntnisstand weder bei diesen noch bei andern Nutzlosseitenabietern
( Erfahrung aus knapp drei Jahren)


----------



## margr (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Gibt es nach unserm Kenntnisstand weder bei diesen noch bei andern Nutzloseitenanbietern


 

Nee, glaub ich auch nicht. Aufregung ist auch ungesund.


----------



## dvill (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

- Antistalking Liga - Infotel: 0231 - 22630504: Schuldnerverzeichnis der Deutschen Inkassostelle aus Eschborn verboten


----------



## dvill (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die scheinen einen Azubi gefunden zu haben:





> Bei nicht rechtzeitiger Zahlung wird unsere AUftraggeberin ohne weitere Ankündigung über eine Rechtsnawaltskanzlei das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten und gegen Sie die Erwirkung eines rechtskräftigen Verstreckungtitels betreiben.


Ob man Azubis aber gleich Mahndrohschreiben aufsetzen lassen soll?


----------



## margr (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Die scheinen einen Azubi gefunden zu haben:
> Ob man Azubis aber gleich Mahndrohschreiben aufsetzen lassen soll?


 


Da warte ich dann doch mit Spannung drauf. Ich lach ganz gerne.:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (1 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Ob man Azubis aber gleich Mahndrohschreiben aufsetzen lassen soll?



Janöh. Da gibt es doch die schönen Mustervorlagen[tm] des Antispam e.V. :scherzkeks:

Formulierungshilfe für Abzockanwälte - Antispam.de


----------



## dvill (2 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/scan/unterlassungserklaerung.jpg

Merkwürdig. Manche Stellen sind geschwärzt, die Unterschrift aber geweißt.


----------



## HUmax (2 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

"auf Einschüchterung und dreisten Drohungen beruhenden System"

Der Herr Anwalt kennt wohl seine Mandantschaft und deren Schreiben nicht und was schon das AG Lübeck veröffentlich hat. Nicht zu vergessen, dass Urteil des AG Koblenz.


----------



## Pfadfinder (2 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> > "auf Einschüchterung und dreisten Drohungen beruhenden System.......
> 
> 
> . Nicht zu vergessen, dass Urteil des AG Koblenz.



Wer würde denn in Kenntnis des Urteils des LG Koblenz die oben genannte Passage unterschreiben ? :sun:

Ein Auszug aus dem Urteil vom 17.04.2008
Aktenzeichen 1 O 484/07


> Offensichtlich nutzt die Beklagte ihre Homepage dazu, die angeblichen Schuldner ihrer Kunden durch die Anprangerung im Internet unter Druck zu setzen, um so eine Begleichung der Forderungen ihrer Kunden zu erreichen. Dieser Druck wird noch dadurch verstärkt, dass sie den Besuchern der Webseite suggeriert, das von ihr erstellte Verzeichnis säumiger Schuldner stehe ihren Vertragspartnern, bei denen es sich um Onlineanbieter von elektronischen Dienstleistungen, Online-Versicherungen, Telekommunikationsunternehmen, Payment-Anbieter und Online-Banken handele, zur Verfügung. Hierdurch wird der Eindruck erweckt, die in dem Onlineverzeichnis eingetragenen angeblichen Schuldner müssten künftig mit Nachteilen im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr rechnen, wenn sie nicht umgehend ihre angeblichen Schulden begleichen. *Selbst wenn die angegebene Forderung tatsächlich bestehen würde*, wäre eine solche negative Darstellung des einzelnen Schuldners im Internet nicht gerechtfertigt vgl. auch OLG Rostock, ZIP 2001, 793 ff.).


Da hat sogar das LG neben der Hauptsache des Verfahrens festgestellt, das versucht wird, unberechtigte Forderungen einzutreiben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der Verein Nicht-Abzocken e.V. sucht dringend aktuelle Inkassoschreiben der DIS.


----------



## dvill (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ein Schreiben liegt hier rum:


> Eine Zustellung unserer Mahnung an Sie blieb bislang erfolglos. Wir fordern Sie auf, uns Ihre aktuelle Anschrift vollständig mitzuteilen.
> [...]
> Hier besteht der Verdacht einer Betrugsstraftat gemäß §§ 263 ff. StGB wegen des Erschleichens von Leistungen.


Diese Drohung im Namen von Mandanten, die nachweislich hinter nicht nachvollziehbaren Tarnadressen operieren, ist ganz schön heftig.

Müssen sich unbescholtene Bürger von dieser Firma als Betrüger schelten lassen?


----------



## Stoesel (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,ich habe auch Mails von Nachbarschaft24 erhalten. Ich habe sie alle ignoriert. Nun kam heute aber eine neue Mail (siehe unten). Nun mache ich mir langsam sorgen. Weiß einer was ich am besten unternehmen soll?


> am 14.12.2007 haben Sie auf der Seite unserer Auftraggeberin unter Angabe Ihrer  Namens- und  Adressdaten ein verbindliches Angebot abgegeben, durch Bestätigung unserer Auftraggeberin an die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse wurde ein wirksamer Vertrag geschlossen. Die Vertragsbedingungen unserer Auftraggeberin haben Sie mit einem zusätzlichen Bestätigungsbutton ausdrücklich akzeptiert. Die anschließende Aktivierung der Vertragsleistung von Ihrer Email-Adresse [...........] urde von einer elektronischen Protokolldatei festgehalten - Email-Adressen sind aufgrund der vorgeschriebenen Hinterlegung bei Email-Portalen jederzeit der betreffenden Person eindeutig zuzuordnen.Den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Informationspflichten bei Fernabsatzverträgen ist unsere Aufraggeberin in vollem Umfang nachgekommen. Diese sind auf deren Webseite für jedermann offen und deutlich abrufbar, somit besteht hier keine Nachweispflicht. Die Widerrufsbelehrung wurde Ihnen in der vertragsbestätigenden E-Mail deutlich sichtbar und in abspeicherbarer Form übermittelt, dies entspricht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen (BGH, I ZR 75/03, U.v.14. Juni 2006).Die Ausgestaltung der Webseite unserer Auftraggeberin ist eindeutig und lässt keinen Irrtum zu: Der Kostenhinweis befindet sich deutlich sichtbar und mitten auf der Angebotsseite, so dass ein durchschnittlicher Internet-Nutzer diesen ohne Weiteres erkennen kann. Dies ist laut OLG Hamburg auch ausreichend (Urteil vom 6.11.2003, Aktenzeichen: 5 U 48/03).   Wir fordern Sie daher auf, den Betrag in Höhe von 93,97 € zu zahlen. Nach Zugang des Schreibens gehen wir davon aus, dass wir über den Betrag innerhalb von 5 Tagen verfügen können. Bitte geben Sie bei Zahlung auf das Konto nur das Aktenzeichen [..........] an. Danke.Bei nicht rechtzeitiger Zahlung wird unsere Auftraggeberin ohne weitere Ankündigung über eine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten und gegen Sie die Erwirkung eines rechtskräftigen Vollstreckungstitels betreiben.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Stoesel schrieb:


> Nun mache ich mir langsam sorgen.


Warum? was hat sich geändert?


Stoesel schrieb:


> Weiß einer was ich am besten unternehmen soll?


was bereit hunderte wenn nicht tausende Male gepostet wurde

1) was in der Mail steht,  ist Schrott hoch drei

2) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

3) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

4) Thread lesen


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Stoesel schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe auch Mails von Nachbarschaft24 erhalten.


Bitte auch dies beachten:


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Verein Nicht-Abzocken e.V. sucht dringend aktuelle Inkassoschreiben der DIS.


----------



## margr (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Stoesel schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe auch Mails von Nachbarschaft24 erhalten. Ich habe sie alle ignoriert. Nun kam heute aber eine neue Mail (siehe unten). Nun mache ich mir langsam sorgen. Weiß einer was ich am besten unternehmen soll?


 

Ich würd mir erst Sorgen machen wenn der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid in meinem Briefkasten liegt. Ansonsten hab ich gute Nerven. Mittlerweile ist ja überall bekannt mit welchen Mitteln die "ehrenwerten Herrschaften" arbeiten. 
Auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid muß man reagieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



margr schrieb:


> Auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid muß man reagieren.


korrekt, nur in der Nutzlosbranche (dunkel)graue Theorie, da es nie vorkommt


----------



## margr (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> korrekt, nur in der Nutzlosbranche (dunkel)graue Theorie, da es nie vorkommt


 
Die Nutzlosbranche versucht halt vorher die Leute mit Inkassopost mürbe zu machen. Bei dem ein oder anderen mit Erfolg. Leider. Wenn alle standhaft blieben wäre diesem bösen Spiel vielleicht schnell ein Ende gesetzt.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



margr schrieb:


> Bei dem ein oder anderen mit Erfolg. Leider.


Etwas mehr als der eine oder andere. Verbraucherzentralen  schätzen bis zu 30%.


----------



## Ralnixx (4 August 2008)

*nachbarschaft24*

Habe heute so einen Brief erhallten



> von Deutsche Inkassostelle
> 
> Nachbarschaft24
> Sehr Geehrte Herr/Frau..........
> ...



Was soll ich jetzt da genau machen??????

Ist das eine Abzocke?

Was soll ich den jetzt genau machen?

Danke im voraus

Sorry< falls ich das hier falsch gepostet haben sollte.


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft24*



Ralnixx schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt da genau machen


Ich erinnere an


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Verein Nicht-Abzocken e.V. sucht dringend aktuelle Inkassoschreiben der DIS.


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft24*



Ralnixx schrieb:


> Was soll ich den jetzt genau machen?



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## Ralnixx (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

danke


----------



## Ralnixx (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich glaube ich rufe erstmal die Verbraucherzentrale an und erkundige mich da nochmals 

Das ist doch ein guter Schritt oder?


----------



## dvill (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt vor den Drohschreiben dieser Firma, siehe Signatur. Das Problem ist ein Massenphänomen. Die Lösungen ähneln sich entsprechend.


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ralnixx schrieb:


> ich glaube ich rufe erstmal die Verbraucherzentrale an und erkundige mich da nochmals


Wen es deinem  Seelenfrieden dient. Würde mich wundern, wenn dort was anderes gesagt wird.
( Könnte allerdings der Blödsinn kommen, eingeschriebene  Briefe an dubaianische Wüstenbriefkästen zu schicken) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## dvill (4 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Jedenfalls in Wetzikon ist nichts bekannt. Außer eventuell konspirativer Datensammelwut.


----------



## ratsen (6 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

An alle Leidensgenossen
Heute wieder ein Brief bekommen.Ich soll zahlen,da ich einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgschlossen habe.Sonst droht ein inkasso.
Ich glaube aber nicht ,wie in einem Brief behauptet,daß die "nachbarschaftsspost" am Ende ist.Esist schon komisches Gefühl,wenn auf einer Bombe sitzt.Hoffentlich hat die Bombe einen Fehlzünder.
Grußan alle .


----------



## bernhard (6 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich erinnere an





Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Verein Nicht-Abzocken e.V. sucht dringend aktuelle Inkassoschreiben der DIS.


und den Link in der Signatur. Da droht nichts Gefährliches.


----------



## HUmax (6 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ratsen schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht ,wie in einem Brief behauptet,daß die "nachbarschaftsspost" am Ende ist.


Wie am Ende? Welcher Brief?

-> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51609-telefon-spam-fuer-nachbarschaftspost.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Heute wimmelt das Netz wieder von Postings hinsichtlich erhaltener Drohungen der DIS. Man sieht die Monitore im ganzen Land wieder mal zittern  :-D


> Die Äusserungen in ihrem Schreiben wurden offensichtlich ohne Prüfung einem Musterschreiben entnommen. Sie werden daher in keiner Weise dem hier zu Grunde liegenden Vertrag gerecht und ändern nichts an der bestehenden Zahlungsverpflichtung.





> Die Widerrufsbelehrung wurde Ihnen in der vertragsbestätigenden E-mail deutlich sichtbar übermittelt. Dies entspricht der gesetzlichen Anforderung BGH, I ZR 75/03, U.v.14. Juni 2006





> Die Gestaltung der Website ist eindeutig und lässt keinen Irrtum zu. Der Kostenhinweis befindet sich deutlich sichtbar und mitten auf der Angebotsseite





> Lt. Urteil des OLG Hamburg vom 6.11.2003 Aktenzeichen 5 U 48/03 entspricht dies den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen





> Wir fordern sie auf den Betrag in Höhe von **,** innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage zu zahlen. Wenn nicht wird die Auftraggeberin ohne weitere Ankündigung über eine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten und gegen sie die Erwirkung eines rechtskräftigen Vollstreckungstitels betreiben.


How long can this go on???


----------



## Ljoha1987 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi alle zusammen jetzt hab ich ne unschöne mail bekommen bräuchte tipps und hilfe wie soll ich weiter vor gehn ??


> Sehr geehrter Herr ********,
> 
> am 1*.1*.2007 haben Sie auf der Seite unserer Auftraggeberin unter Angabe Ihrer  Namens- und  Adressdaten ein verbindliches Angebot abgegeben, durch Bestätigung unserer Auftraggeberin an die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse wurde ein wirksamer Vertrag geschlossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (7 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Gegen den Empfang schwachsinniger Mails kann man wenig tun, wenn die Adresse erst einmal in den falschen Händen ist. Filtern wäre noch möglich, per Programm oder im Kopf.


----------



## Wembley (7 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ljoha1987 schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen jetzt hab ich ne unschöne mail bekommen bräuchte tipps und hilfe wie soll ich weiter vor gehn ??


Du hast schon mal gepostet und dir wurden diese Links empfohlen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...en-nachbarschaft24-post242152.html#post242153

An der Ausgangslage hat sich für dich gar nichts geändert. Warum auch?
Ähnliche Drohungen gehören mittlerweile eigentlich zum Standardrepertoire dieser Herren. Es ist schon lange nur mehr fad.

Ich sage nur "Gäähhhn".


----------



## ratsen (7 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Inirgendwo habe ich gelesen,man sollte aushalten.,Mit der Nachbarschaftspost ging es langsam zu Ende.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ratsen schrieb:


> Mit der Nachbarschaftspost ging es langsam zu Ende.



Schön wär´s. Das Modell Nutzlosseiten gibt es aber jetzt seit fast drei Jahren 
und  ein Ende  ist nicht in Sicht,


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Schade das ratsen noch nicht auf meine Fragen geantwortet hat.


----------



## ratsen (7 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern,wo ich das von der Nachbarschaftspost gelesen habe.
Aber wie ich jetzt hier im Forum gelesen habe,dauert das Ganze schon 3 Jahre.
Ich glaube,da steht uns noch einiges bevor.


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nachbarschaftspost.com gibt es erst seit Ende März 2008, Nachbarschaft24.net einige Monate länger (Ende September/Anfang Oktober 2007). Das ganze Nutzlosbranchenzeugs in dieser bekannten Art (Simsen.de, Tricky.at, ...) gibt es seit ca. 30 Monate.

Mit der Nachbarschaftspost wird es wieder interessant, wenn entweder die noch ne Mahnwelle loslassen oder die DIS kommt.


----------



## margr (7 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ratsen schrieb:


> Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern,wo ich das von der Nachbarschaftspost gelesen habe.
> Aber wie ich jetzt hier im Forum gelesen habe,dauert das Ganze schon 3 Jahre.
> Ich glaube,da steht uns noch einiges bevor.


 

Das stehen wir durch. Ich stell mich da so was von tot. Am 11. April  reingefallen,die Rechnung am 9.Mai und die 1.Mahnung am 14.Juni. Ich find das geht noch. Hab ich zwar ausgedruckt,aber ansonsten haben die von mir noch keinen Mucks gehört. Kein Widerspruch,kein gar nichts. Zum blöde eMails schreiben hab ich nämlich keine Lust. Das war die "tolle" Nachbarschaftspost. Die Mail von nachbarschaft24 die ich vor 14 Tagen erhielt ist gleich im Spamfilter gelandet. (Ich konnte meine Neugier zügeln:-D)
Jetzt warte ich mit Spannung wie es weiter geht. 

Wenn ich hier von manchen lese, was die an Schriftwechsel hinter sich haben, empfinde ich tiefes Bedauern.
Das bringt nichts. Zumal ja auch Leuten Rechnungen in`s Haus flatterten  die fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt haben. Dann kann man es auch gleich lassen.


----------



## dvill (8 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wie arbeiten Datenphisher?

Mit einem nicht existenten Servicecenter und Geschenken.

Der 1. Akt: Abzock24  Web 2.0 - Pre-Alpha

Der 2. Akt: nachbarschaft24  Web 2.0 - Pre-Alpha

Mal sehen, wie die Schmierenkomödie weiter geht.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Eins muß der Neid ihnen lassen, erfindungsreich sind sie, immer neue Taschenspielertricks 
aus dem Hut zu zaubern. Wie professionelle  Hütchenspieler werden sie aber es auch damit 
wieder  schaffen, unerfahrene User zu ködern


----------



## dvill (8 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Leider helfen unfreiwillig die Verbraucherzentralen und fast alle Medien beim Datenphishing, weil sie einen Musterbrief vorhalten und nicht die Bedingungen dazuschreiben, unter denen der nur sinnvoll sein kann.

Aus meiner Sicht ist dringend davon abzuraten, persönliche Daten an Stellen zu liefern, die selbst konspirativ verborgen sind. Nachweislich nicht existent ist die Phishingfalle in Wetzikon:

Tote Hose in der Bahnhofstraße Wetzikon | Augsblog.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was wohl unser Schiedsmann dazu meint?


----------



## dvill (8 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Datenphisher im nicht existenten Servicecenter haben nun auch Telefon:

ihre-rezepte.de/index.php?Site=kundeninfos.html


> Domaindaten
> Domain: 	ihre-rezepte.de
> Letzte Aktualisierung: 	06.08.2008


Kochfreunde aufgepasst. Das wird teuer.


----------



## HUmax (8 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Datenphisher im nicht existenten Servicecenter haben nun auch Telefon:


Die Liechtensteiner Telefonnummer stand schon letztes Jahr im Impressum. Da war das "Servicecenter" aber noch in Ascona und die Interserv in Dubai. Seit kurzem haben die den Briefkasten ja auch nach Tortola verlagert.

Hier mal das Impressum von ihre-rezepte.de vom 05.09.2007:



> Dieses Projekt wird betrieben von:
> 
> Interserv AG FZE
> Twin Towers
> ...


----------



## dvill (9 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

OffTopic: law blog Archiv  Sehr geehrter Abzocker


> Interessant ist, dass ausgerechnet mancher dieser Internetabzocker oder jener, die eng mit ihnen zusammen arbeiten, dünnhäutig zu sein scheinen. Jedenfalls reagiert jetzt der Geschäftsführer eines einschlägig bekannten Inkassobüros pikiert. Er fühlt sich von der Reaktion eines Menschen, den er mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen im Auftrag einer Internetabofallen-Limited foltert, beleidigt und will zum Anwalt gehen.





> Ich habe in meiner Antwort den Betreffenden übrigens gebeten, doch mal eine Anschrift der von ihm vertretenen Abzocker mitzuteilen, an welcher der Postbote auch einen Briefkasten mit Namensschild findet. Wenn die Adresse kommt und funktioniert, hat die Firma jedenfalls schon mal eine negative Feststellungsklage am Hals. Wenn der Inkassomensch nichts sagt, wäre das ein schönes Indiz für die Frage, was für ein Typ da eigentlich Ehrenschutz für sich geltend macht.


----------



## dirk1807 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich erstattete Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts des Betruges gegen "Nachbarschaft 24" und gegen den Herrn [...] von der Deutschen Inkasso. Unsere deutschen Staatsanwaltschaften pflegen das mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten vom Tisch zu wischen. Es ist ja auch wesentlich einfacher die 14 jährige Kaufhausdiebin zu verknacken, als ein so komplexes Thema anzugehen.

Computerbetrug scheint ein rechtlich schützenswertes Kavalliersdelikt zu sein.

Auf Anfrage stelle ich gerne die diesbezügliche Einstellungsverfügung per mail zur Verfügung.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## drachen08 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



margr schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier von manchen lese, was die an Schriftwechsel hinter sich haben, empfinde ich tiefes Bedauern.
> Das bringt nichts. Zumal ja auch Leuten Rechnungen in`s Haus flatterten  die fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt haben. Dann kann man es auch gleich lassen.



Schade um die Zeit die man aufwendet, unverständlich, dass sich noch immer ...... dafür finden und einsetzen.
Ich bekomme mehr und mehr Zweifel, dass ....... die AGB ihrer Mandaten kennen. 

Würde man sich die Mühe machen, div. Listen ansehen, findet man u.a. Nachbar..... darauf. Wer wohl hier Straftatbestände erfüllt,
....... oder die abgez.... werden sollen?

Das Fernabsatzgesetz (im Netz nachzulesen) wird in den meisten Fällen vollkommen ignoriert.

Diverse ...  räumen ein 14tägiges Widerrufsrecht ein, um am 15 Tag ihre Rechnungen abzuschicken.:roll::roll::roll:  
Welch ein Unsinn.


----------



## HUmax (10 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme mehr und mehr Zweifel, dass Ink..... die AGB ihrer Mandaten kennen.


Warum sollen die diese kennen, wenn die auch zum Firmengeflecht gehören. Hier geht es nur darum Leute zu drohen, einzuschüchtern, erpressen, nötigen, damit schnell Geld in die Kasse fließt.


----------



## drachen08 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Warum sollen die diese kennen, wenn die auch zum Firmengeflecht gehören.



Dann würden die sich evtl. überlegen, ob die Mahnungen und Drohungen gerechtfertig sind und nicht Leute in Angst versetzt werden.
Sollte ich in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen einen Brief von einem Ink... bekommen, kann ich nur :-D:-D:-D
Mahnungen und Drohung hatten bis jetzt keinen Erfolg, dies wird so bleiben.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Dann würden die sich evtl. überlegen, ob die Mahnungen und Drohungen gerechtfertig sind


Das wissen die schon. Das Amtsgericht Lübeck und das Landgericht Koblenz haben ihnen das auch ganz genau erklärt.

Wie überzeugt die von ihren Forderungen sind, kann man daran sehen, dass bisher kein Fall bekannt wurde, in dem die sich freiwillig vor Gericht getraut hätten.


----------



## drachen08 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Das wissen die schon. Das Amtsgericht Lübeck und das Landgericht Koblenz haben ihnen das auch ganz genau erklärt.
> 
> Wie überzeugt die von ihren Forderungen sind, kann man daran sehen, dass bisher kein Fall bekannt wurde, in dem die sich freiwillig vor Gericht getraut hätten.



Jepp,
die fürchten das Gericht, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser :-D:-D:-D


----------



## mobsi (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ljoha1987 schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen jetzt hab ich ne unschöne mail bekommen bräuchte tipps und hilfe wie soll ich weiter vor gehn ??


 
Ich hab auch den Brief bekommen, was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Bekomme langsam Angst!


----------



## TimTaylor (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



mobsi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Brief bekommen, was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Bekomme langsam Angst!



ich zitiere mal von weiter oben:



webwatcher schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> ...


----------



## Wembley (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



mobsi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Brief bekommen, was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Bekomme langsam Angst!


Nun, du stehst jetzt unter dem Eindruck dieses teilweise heftig formulierten Briefes und bist ein wenig von Panik befallen. Ok, kann ich verstehen. 
Du wirst aber deine eigene Panik bald selbst nicht mehr verstehen, wenn du dir diesen Thread durchliest, zumindest die letzten Seiten.

Ja und schau dir natürlich die Links, die dir WebSurfer gerade eben gepostet hat, an. Die erklären alles und waren schon vielen, vielen Usern eine Hilfe.

Weiters auch zur Frage, ob oder wie reagieren: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Damit hast du alle relevanten Informationen.

Du wirst dich gleich beruhigen und erkennen, dass es sich hier nicht um ein normales Geschäftsmodell handelt. Und du wirst sehen, dass du in einer sehr guten Position bist. :-D


----------



## drachen08 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Keine Sorge, diese Drohungen kennen mittlerweile viele, die können dir gar nichts. Nicht darauf reagieren. Da kommen mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr solcher Mahnungen.

Ich warte auch darauf, da sie von mir trotz Drohung und Mahnung, keinen Cent bekommen haben und so bleibt das auch. Bei mir ist es streamarchiv.com, aber Nachbarschaft ist der gleiche Verein von:Net24 Limited&Co.KG


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

An alle "Neulinge", die inzwischen Drohmails/Drohbriefe der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn erhielten!

Wie bereits gepostet, bitte diese Drohmails/Drohbriefe an Thorsten von 

http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/Nicht+...++++Inkassoschreiben+dringend+gesucht-n50-htm

weiterleiten.

Und vor allem: Aufhören zu zittern! Außer Mahnungen, Mahnungen und nochmals Mahnungen dürfte da nach Lage der Dinge nichts weiter passieren. Es hat noch nie geschadet, sich in diesem Fall das alte deutsche Sprichwort "Schweigen ist Gold" in Erinnerung zu rufen!


----------



## drachen08 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Zittern, fragt sich wer, die [ edit]  sollen das Fürchten lernen: User wehrt euch und haltet den Geldbeutel fest, damit nicht diese [ edit]  danach die Krallen ausstrecken. 

Mal abwarten - wann stream..... mir Inkasso auf den Hals hetzt. :-p:-p:-p
Kann jemand sagen welches dies ist???


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Mal abwarten - wann stream..... mir Inkasso auf den Hals hetzt. Kann jemand sagen welches dies ist???


Wenn es sich dabei um Streamtainment handelt - noch kein Butzen bekannt.....


----------



## drachen08 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wenn es sich dabei um Streamtainment handelt - noch kein Butzen bekannt.....



streamarchiv.com will Kohle von mir, Net24 Limited&Co. KG
Na ja, ich bleibe locker und warte ab.:-p:-p:-p


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



drachen08 schrieb:


> streamarchiv.com will Kohle von mir, Net24 Limited&Co. KG


Die "arbeiten" mit der mediafinanz (früher GmbH, jetzt AG), Osnabrück, "Abteilung Mahnbescheid"  :-D:-D


----------



## drachen08 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke für die überaus freundliche Nachricht :-D

Na ja, wie erfreulich, dann bin ich in deren Nähe, nur Erfolg werden die in diesem Fall nicht verbuchen können, falls von denen Mahnbescheid kommen sollte, da ich schon andere Bescheide ignoriert habe. :-p:-p:-p


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



drachen08 schrieb:


> falls von denen Mahnbescheid kommen sollte, da ich schon andere Bescheide ignoriert habe. :-p:-p:-p


*Gerichtliche* Mahnbescheide sollte man nicht ignorieren sondern mit Kreuzchen versehen zurückschicken 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Die Chance einen zu Gesicht zu bekommen ist allerdings wesentlich geringer als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden


----------



## drachen08 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> *Gerichtliche* Mahnbescheide sollte man nicht ignorieren sondern mit Kreuzchen versehen zurückschicken
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
> 
> Die Chance einen zu Gesicht zu bekommen ist allerdings wesentlich geringer als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden



Jepp, ist klar, aber vermutlich werde ich bis dahin sicher noch grauer geworden sein, als ich es altersbedingt bin :-D:-D:-D

Übrigens, danke für die Abbildung Mahnbescheid, wusste gar nicht wie so ein Ding aussieht.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> ... nach einer ordentlichen Rechnung incl Angabe des zuständigen Finanzamtes und Angabe der Steuer-Nr und der Umsatzsteuernummer gebeten, da diese Art von Umsätzen im deutschen Raum ja der Steuerpflicht unterliegen. Seither (3 Wochen) hab ich nichts mehr gehört!


nachbarschaft24.net -  PC-Hilfe Forum, Tipps und Tricks, Scripte, Downloads und mehr


----------



## HUmax (12 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Auf pikante Sachen herrscht dann immer Totenstille.


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Auf pikante Sachen herrscht dann immer Totenstille.


Was meinst Du?


----------



## HUmax (12 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das von dvill gepostete Zitat z.B. oder andere was eventuell die wahre Identität verraten könnte.


----------



## drachen08 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

100%tige Anonymität gibt es nicht, dennoch würde ich denen nicht die Adresse frei Haus liefern, wenn die noch nicht angegeben wurde.
Inkasso..... lass die schreiben was sie wollen, die Einschüchterungsmasche kennen mittlerweile viele.

Die Devise heißt nach wie vor: Locker bleiben und nicht zahlen.
Rechnungen diverser Abz.... kommen per Mail und so vorsorglich 1x Widerspruch dagegen einlegen.


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ drachen08

Bei den letzten 4 Postings ging es um den Herren Betreiber, nicht um Betroffene bzw. was die machen sollen wen sie Betroffen sind.


----------



## drachen08 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sorry, da hatte ich wohl Schlafsand in den Augen :roll:


----------



## Coucerer (13 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo

Habe voller Hoffnung eure Treads und Postings gelesen und es macht mir Mut nicht zu bezahlen.

Ich habe nur Angst weil ich weder einen echten Namen noch eine echte Adresse angegeben habe.
Ich hatte einfach Angst um meine persönlichen Daten.

Nun habe ich folgende Mail erhalten:
(Admin bitte editieren oder löschen falls ich das nicht darf!! vielen dank)



> Sehr geehrter Herr M[.],  Sie wurden von unserer Auftraggeberin *netsolutions FZE* bereits per E-Mail angemahnt die Forderung aus Vertrag vom 27.10.2007 zu begleichen. Darauf haben Sie nicht reagiert. Nunmehr wurden wir eingeschaltet. Unser Mahnschreiben kam von der Post mit dem Hinweis "Empfänger unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln" an uns zurück. Offensichtlich haben Sie bei Vertragsschluss falsche bzw. nicht mehr aktuelle Adress- oder Namensdaten angegeben.
> 
> *Die Forderung ist nunmehr sofort von Ihnen zu begleichen.*
> 
> ...


 

Also nicht einschüchtern lassen??

Lg Couci


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

[........] Lass die blubbern.

Und Herr P. (derzeitiger GF der DIS) hat keine Inkassoerlaubnis und nie eine besessen. Darf der überhaupt Inkasso betreiben?

[...]

Leider kann ich keinen Anhang hochladen. Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung ich hätte keine Berechtigung.


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



HUmax schrieb:


> Und Herr P. (derzeitiger GF der DIS) hat keine Inkassoerlaubnis und nie eine besessen. Darf der überhaupt Inkasso betreiben?


Wieso nicht? Die Erlaubnis wird doch der Firma erteilt und nicht deren Mitarbeiter. Außerdem muss man um das Innenverhältnis der Forderung wissen, um bewerten zu können, welche Art des Inkassos das ist.


----------



## Herkules (14 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

*Hallo Reducal,*

entschuldigung, wenn ich dazwischenfunke. Da ich dazulernen will, kannst Du mir erklären was Dein letzter Satz bedeutet?

_Innenverhältnis der Forderung und welche Art des Inkassos._

Da ich in gewisser Weise auch betroffen bin, bin ich über jede Information dankbar.

Schöne Grüße
_*Herkules*_


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Zum Thema Inkasso, siehe > HIER <. Empfehlenswert auch das > HIER <. Kurz um, jeder kann für seine eigene Forderung inkassieren. Wie die Realität der hier angewendeten Praxis jedoch ausschaut, weiß die Öffentlichkeit nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Die Erlaubnis wird doch der Firma erteilt und nicht deren Mitarbeiter. Außerdem muss man um das Innenverhältnis der Forderung wissen, um bewerten zu können, welche Art des Inkassos das ist.


Ist eigentlich jemandem bekannt, wer zwischen dem 06.01.2007 (Ausscheiden des Inkassolizenzinhabers und Geschäftsführers S.K.) und dem 10.03.2008 (Erteilung der Inkassolizenz an den Prokuristen R.M.) die Inkassoerlaubnis bei der DIS innehatte?


----------



## dvill (15 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wie lange dauern bei den Drohinkasso-Maulhelden 5 Tage?

Wie können diese Papp-Kulissen-Schieber überhaupt noch ernst genommen werden?


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Wie lange dauern bei den Drohinkasso-Maulhelden 5 Tage?


Gibt es nicht irgendwie ne Reglung Sieben oder 14 Tage?
mir schwirrt da sowas im Kopf rum ... Mag mich aber auch Täuschen.



dvill schrieb:


> Wie können diese Papp-Kulissen-Schieber überhaupt noch ernst genommen werden?



DAS Frage ich mich schon seit Jahren. Seit ich das erste mal Reingefallen
bin "Drei Fragen Beantworten und MP3 Player Erhalten" ........ (Wo ich Heute noch Drauf Warte :-P )

Aber was mir viel mehr sorgen macht, das einige hier die Ganzen Beiträge wohl
nicht Lesen und Stattdessen einfach mal die Frage unten dranhängen.
Aber das ist nicht nur hier so


----------



## Harvester (15 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Können sie nicht. Das letzte was ich von denen was bekommen hatte, war eine Rechnung für die zweite Hälfte der "Nutzungsdauer" über 54 Euro. Was an sich ja schon Quatsch ist, da es sich doch um 4 Abrechnungszeiträume handeln sollte. Fristsetzung in der Rechnung: 7 Tage --- und das ist schon satte drei Monate her.
Nun bin ich schwer enttäuscht. Keine Mahnung, kein Inkasso - NICHTS! Dabei sammel ich doch so gerne diese kultigen Schreiben...


----------



## bernhard (15 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Harvester schrieb:


> Das letzte was ich von denen was bekommen hatte, war eine Rechnung für die zweite Hälfte der "Nutzungsdauer" über 54 Euro. Was an sich ja schon Quatsch ist, da es sich doch um 4 Abrechnungszeiträume handeln sollte.


In der Branche reicht es aus, wenn man die zusammengedrohten Gelder bis zur ersten Rate für den Bugatti durchzählen kann.


----------



## Kacy (17 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo, 
habe vor ein paar Tagen eine neue Art von Kontakt von NBS24 bekommen. 

"Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

wir haben Ihre Nachricht dankend erhalten und beantworten gerne Ihre Fragen.

Zunächst möchten wir Ihnen die Daten Ihrer Anmeldung bei Nachbarschaft24.net zum besseren Überblick noch einmal auflisten.
 Folgende Daten haben Sie bei Ihrer Anmeldung angegeben: etc...

 Anhand dieser Daten liegt eindeutig eine Anmeldung Ihrerseits für eine Mitgliedschaft bei Nachbarschaft24.net vor. Wie auch aus der obigen Aufstellung hervorgeht, haben Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiert.

Da der Vertragsschluss über eine Anmeldung auf unserem Internetportal erfolgt, unterliegt dieser dem Fernabsatzgesetz (§312 BGB), daher ist kein schriftlicher Vertrag nötig. Vertragsgrundlage sind unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die Sie bei Anmeldung ausdrücklich akzeptierten.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Ihr Supportteam

Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:
Bahnhofstrasse 33
8620 Wetzikon
Switzerland"

Hat das auch schon jemand von euch bekommen?? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich weder an das Serviceteam geschrieben habe und meine Anmeldung bereits im Oktober 2007 erfolgt ist - die scheinen immer noch zu zucken, trotz Androhung, dass ich sie verklag, wenn die nicht Ruhe geben...

Ich hoff ich bekomm ein wenig feedback...

Bin zwar sicher, dass die mir nix anhaben können, beruhigt nur einfach, wenn man nicht allein den Brief bekommen hat!!!


----------



## dvill (17 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es gibt an der Adresse kein Servicecenter: Tote Hose in der Bahnhofstraße Wetzikon | Augsblog.de


----------



## Sammy12 (18 August 2008)

*AW: Von Inkasso in Sachen Nachbarschaft 24 genervt*

Im Oktober 2007 habe ich eine Mail von der nachbarschaft24 erhalten, dass jemand dringend mich sucht. Ich soll mich anmelden und Kontakt mit dieser Person aufnehmen. Ich habe mich angemeldet, weil ich dachte, es ging  um einen Bekannten in meiner Studiumszeit, der meine Adresse verloren hat und mich jetzt sucht, Nachdem ich mich angemeldet habe ich gemerkt, dass es um einer Partnerschaft geht. Ich sofort eine Mail an die Nachbarschaft24 geschrieben, dass ich Ihre Partnerschaftsvermittlung nicht erwüsche. Also meine Daten sollen bitte gelöscht. Als Antwort habe eine Rechnung bekommen, die ich Zahlen muss. Ich habe sie abgelehnt. Seit Januar 2007 bekomme ich Briefe von Inkasso, in den es von mir verlangt wird die Rechnung von Nachbarschaft24 und die Kosten von Inkasso zu begleichen. Das habe ich bisher nicht gemacht. Jetzt Bedroht Inkasso mich die ganze Sache an einen Anwalt einzuleiten. Kann jemand mir bitte sagen, was ich machen soll.
Sammy12


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen


----------



## dvill (19 August 2008)

*AW: Von Inkasso in Sachen Nachbarschaft 24 genervt*



Sammy12 schrieb:


> Jetzt Bedroht Inkasso mich die ganze Sache an einen Anwalt einzuleiten.


Ich erinnere an:





dvill schrieb:


> Wie lange dauern bei den Drohinkasso-Maulhelden 5 Tage?
> 
> Wie können diese Papp-Kulissen-Schieber überhaupt noch ernst genommen werden?


Das ist Vogelscheuchen-Inkasso für Angsthasen.


----------



## TimTaylor (19 August 2008)

*AW: Von Inkasso in Sachen Nachbarschaft 24 genervt*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich erinnere an:
> Das ist Vogelscheuchen-Inkasso für Angsthasen.



Und in vielen Fällen wohl recht Wirksam. Leider.


----------



## Baecker (21 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Coucerer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe voller Hoffnung eure Treads und Postings gelesen und es macht mir Mut nicht zu bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Das selbe habe ich auch gerad bekommen .Lol Dachte die geben endlich mal auf 
:scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Baecker schrieb:


> Dachte die geben endlich mal auf
> :scherzkeks:


Automatische Mailbeantwortungs/Spamprogramme  geben  nicht auf und ermüden auch nicht.


----------



## dvill (27 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wo landet man hier (Die Maske ist nicht wählerisch)?

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=site:deutsche-inkassostelle.de+intitle:login&btnG=Suche&meta=

Ist das die Anmeldung, mit der sich durch unsinnige Mahndrohschreiben Belästigte selbst weiter die Angst hochdröhnen können?


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ja. Nur in einigen Fällen wird der Zugang schon hier verwehrt, obwohl noch Schriftsätze im Umlauf sind, der Support aber bereits der Forderung einen stundenden Status verpasst hat.


----------



## Ramschi (28 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi.

So hab heute auch Post bekommen, vom Inkassobüro. 
Hab von denen, aber noch nie eine Rechnung bekommen war völlig überrascht!

Das Beste der Brief ist auf den 22.08.08 datiert und ist erst am 26.08. zur Post gegeben worden und am 28.08 ist der Brief angekommen. Eine absolute Frechheit.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ramschi schrieb:


> So hab heute auch Post bekommen, vom Inkassobüro.


Neue Großoffensive? Dürfen die denn immer noch? :unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (28 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ramschi schrieb:


> So hab heute auch Post bekommen, vom Inkassobüro.


Kann sein, oder auch nicht.

Im Mahndrohgeschäft der Kostenfallensteller ist wenig so, wie es aussieht. Es gibt Servicecenter an nachweislich nicht existenten Orten, es gibt permanent veränderliche Kontoverbindungen, konspirative Verschleierung von Adressen und handelnden Personen usw..

Man weiß eigentlich nie, wer was schreibt, und muss das erfreulicherweise auch nicht. Mahndrohmüll, der unaufgefordert reinschneit und mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Bezügen und Absendern operiert, gehört direkt in die Abfalltonne.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Justus Rechtsanwälte - Nachbarschaft24.net; Abbofallen im Internet


> Ein Widerspruch ist einerseits ratsam, wenn man nicht von einer solchen Abzocker-Scheinfirma ausgeht und rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite sein will. Auf der anderen Seite aber ist beim Ausgehen von einem kostenlosen Dienst für Sie als gutgläubig Getäuschter gar kein Vertrag zustande gekommen, somit muss ihm auch nicht widersprochen werden.


----------



## Ramschi (28 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Justus Rechtsanwälte - Nachbarschaft24.net; Abbofallen im Internet




nur wenn man keine Rechnung bekommt, kann ma auch nicht wiedersprechen


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Ramschi schrieb:


> nur wenn man keine Rechnung bekommt, kann ma auch nicht wiedersprechen



und warum willst du dann unbedingt einer  nicht existierenden Forderung *wider*sprechen?


----------



## Ramschi (28 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

weil ich vom Inkassobüro was bekommen habe


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Inkassobüros  sind private Geldeintreiber die keinerlei Sonderrechte haben.

So what?


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

How long can this go on???


----------



## dvill (30 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der direkte Link: Deutsche-Inkassostelle DIS - Einstweilige Verfügung verbietet ihr Veröffentlichung von Daten! - News - Nicht Abzocken e.V.


----------



## CrazyCool (2 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hab seit monaten nichts mehr von denen gehört, nachdem ich alle schreiben ignoriert habe und unter der option bankeinzug, die daten der dis angegeben habe. vielleicht buchen sie da jetzt fleißig ab.... :-D:-D


----------



## dvill (4 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Aktiv gegen Datenmissbrauch: Deutsche Inkassostelle DIS - Der Mann mit dem Koffer! - News - Nicht Abzocken e.V.


----------



## Jule (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

habe auch zum 2. mal inkassopost bekommen mit einem mustermahnbescheid!
mir wollen die sogar noch 30€ erlassen und ein name eines auftraggebers steht auch nicht drin!

Ich hab den tag im radio gehört, dass man anzeige erstatten soll, falls man solche mahn- und inkassoschreiben erhält, aber bringen wird es nichts, oder?


lg jule


----------



## jupp11 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Jule schrieb:


> ich hab den tag im radio gehört, dass man anzeige erstatten soll, falls man solche mahn- und inkassoschreiben erhält, aber bringen wird es nichts, oder?


Solange sich Betreiber erfolgreich in  dubaianischen und anderen exotischen Briefkästen verbergen 
und deutsche Ermittlungsbehörden dem hilflos gegenüberstehen, ist das reine  Zeitverschwendung 
des Anzeigenerstatters als auch der Polizei/Sta.


----------



## drachen08 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das wird aus meiner Sicht wirklich nichts bringen, aber wehrt euch, dies habe ich gerade mit Inkassobüro und streamarchiv.com
(denke gehört dazu. sieh mal hier Nachbarschaft 24 und [edit]

Jetzt hat Inkassobüro Mahnverfahren an streamarchiv zurückgegeben.
War Kampf der sich gelohnt hat, wurde seit Donnerstag mit Mails von Inkasso bombadiert. Anfänglich wollten die nichts von meinen Hinweisen und Einwände wissen.

[edit]


----------



## drachen08 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Solange sich Betreiber erfolgreich in  dubaianischen und anderen exotischen Briefkästen verbergen
> und deutsche Ermittlungsbehörden dem hilflos gegenüberstehen, ist das reine  Zeitverschwendung
> des Anzeigenerstatters als auch der Polizei/Sta.



Genauso ist es, die [ edit]  wissen genau, warum die nicht sofort selbst Anzeige wegen z.B. Eingehungsbetrug erstatten.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die angebotene Software illegal ist.
[edit] -Freund [ edit]  ist kein unbeschriebenes Blatt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Jule schrieb:


> habe auch zum 2. mal inkassopost bekommen mit einem mustermahnbescheid!
> Ich hab den tag im radio gehört, dass man anzeige erstatten soll, falls man solche mahn- und inkassoschreiben erhält, aber bringen wird es nichts, oder?


Schicke bitte Kopie des Schreibens der DIS (inkl. Kopie des "Muster-Mahnbescheides") an den für die Lizenzierung zuständigen Amtsgerichtspräsidenten:

Amtsgericht Frankfurt
Der Präsident
Dienststelle Nr. 0264
Gerichtsstr. 2
60313 Frankfurt am Main
Fax: 069-1367-2308

Dort dürfte inzwischen mannigfaltige Post zu diesem Komplex lagern.


----------



## drachen08 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Genauso ist es, die [ edit]  wissen genau, warum die nicht sofort selbst Anzeige wegen z.B. Eingehungsbetrug erstatten.
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die angebotene Software illegal ist.
> [edit] -Freund [ edit]  ist kein unbeschriebenes Blatt.




Edit: OK, man denkt nicht immer an alles. 
*DANKE.... *


----------



## drachen08 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Dort dürfte inzwischen mannigfaltige Post zu diesem Komplex lagern.



Genau deshalb, weil vermutlich schon unzählige Verfahren laufen, würde das/die Urteile abwarten.

[ edit ]


----------



## Marco7 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

War ich wenigstens nicht der Einzigste der heute Post gekommen hat,nach über einem halben Jahr !


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Marco7 schrieb:


> War ich wenigstens nicht der Einzigste der heute Post gekommen hat,nach über einem halben Jahr !


Nein, ganz sicher nicht! Wie man anderen Foren entnehmen kann, wurde mal wieder massiv mit 





			
				DIS schrieb:
			
		

> "Jetzt wird unsere Auftraggeberin die offene Gesamtforderung gegen Sie vor dem für Sie zuständigen Amtsgericht geltend machen. Im Falle der ausbleibenden Zahlung wird ein Mahnbescheid gegen Sie ergehen, bitte sehen Sie den vorbereiteten Antrag auf Erlass... auf Seite 2."


gedroht! Diese Drohblubberschreiben gingen offenbar wieder tausendfach raus - zu allen möglichen "fäustlichen" Anwendungen wie Umfragenscout, nachbarschaft24, nachbarschaftspost etc. etc......


----------



## dvill (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Jule schrieb:


> .. und ein name eines auftraggebers steht auch nicht drin!


So ist das mit dem üblichen Mahndrohmüll. Es gibt keinen Absender, keinen Bezug und keinen Grund. Ein Muster ohne Wert.


----------



## Teleton (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> ... bitte sehen Sie den vorbereiteten Antrag auf Erlass... auf Seite 2.


Wahnsinn, die schicken als Drohung den *Entwurf *eines Mahnbescheides.

Was kommt als nächstes? Die Fotokopie einer Zustellungsurkunde? Ein Foto vom Gerichtsvollzieher?
 Ein Bauplan des Amtsgerichtes? Ein Porträtgemälde des zuständigen Richters?:scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> ... bitte sehen Sie den vorbereiteten Antrag auf Erlass... auf Seite 2.


sieht der aus wie hier gezeigt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
und ist der wenigsten schon ausgefüllt? 

PS: gibt´s in jedem besseren Schreibwarengeschäft


----------



## bernhard (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Teleton schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, die schicken als Drohung den *Entwurf *eines Mahnbescheides.


Korrektur: Den Entwurf *zum Antrag* eines Mahnbescheides.

Die beste Verwendung: Die fehlenden Angaben ergänzen und an das Gericht weiterleiten.


----------



## drachen08 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ist doch grotesk was die von sich geben.


Da habe ich inzwischen schon einiges im Zusammenhang mit stream und Inkasso media... erlebt. Zuerst müllt man mich mit Mails und Post ein, Hinweise wurden anfänglich totoal ignoriet, dann schrieb ich an media.... dass sie eigentlich an dem Sachverhalt nicht interessiert sind. 
Siehe da, plötzlich hatte sich das Blatt gewendet, Mahnverfahren ging an stream....com zurück.
medi......schickten mir brav noch Anmeldedatum und dass mit gleichem Datum nie wieder auf der Seite war.


Leute wehrt euch und lasst euch nicht einschüchtern.


----------



## kirschi (10 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,
habe heute den 2. Brief von der Inkasso Stelle bekommen, der letzte kam Februar 08. Damals wollten die 94 euro und jetzt wäre die Gelegenheit aus der Welt geschafft wenn ich die nächsten Tagen 64 euro überweise.
Auch ein Muster auf Erlaß eines Mahnbescheids liegt bei.
Die geben einfach keine Ruhe, aber ich werde nicht zahlen. Nachdem bekannt ist, das es reine Abzocke ist. Ich hoffe das nimmt mal ein Ende.Denn so wirklich wohl fühle ich mich nicht. 
Ich halte euch gerne auf den laufenden.
kurz der Ablauf: war im Nov 07 auf der Seite Nachbarschaft24
                      keine Mahnungen bekommen
                      Februar08 Inkasoschreiben
                      Sept08     Inkassoschreiben

im Febr habe ich einen der Musterbriefe verwendet und gemailt auf den
nicht reagiert wurde. 

Gruß


----------



## drachen08 (10 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Bewahre die Ruhe und lass dich nicht verunsichern, die rechnen mit der Angst der User - wenn man sie unter Druck setzt, dass dann gezahlt wird.

_[Verlinkung auf eine Seite mit nicht nachvollziehbarem Impressum entfernt. (bh)]_

Siehst ja in meinem Fall von stream...... was es gebracht hat, wenn man sich wehrt, aber es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die irgendwann wieder Forderungen stellen. Ihr werdet es dann erfahren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Darum möchte ich nochmals allen von neuerlichen Mahn-Drohschreiben der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn Betroffenen auf das Dringlichste nahelegen, Beschwerde über das "Geschäftsgebaren" der DIS beim für die Lizenzierung zuständigen Amtsgericht einzureichen.

Hier nochmals die Adresse:
Amtsgericht Frankfurt
Der Präsident
Gerichtsstraße 2
60313 Frankfurt
Fax: 069-1367-2308

Lt. Mitteilung des zuständigen "weiteren aufsichtsführenden Richters am Amtsgericht Frankfurt Herr K." liegen in Sachen DIS zwar bereits "eine außerordentliche Vielzahl gleich lautender Beschwerden" vor.

Diese Vielzahl kann jedoch offenbar meines Erachtens nach Lage der Dinge nicht "außerordentlich" genug sein!
Also: Alles kopieren und dem Amtsgericht Frankfurt zuleiten bzw. zufaxen!


----------



## Paddy84 (10 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe heute folgendes bekommen von der DIS :



> Sehr geehrter Herr *********
> 
> wir haben sie mehrmals abgemahnt ...... Forderung 93.40€.......unsere Auftraggeberin möchte aber *kein* langwieriges gerichtliches Verfahren einleiten.......... sie können die Angelegenheit f*ür 64€ aus der Welt schaffen*....... ()
> 
> ...




Was soll ich tun ist das wieder eine Panik mache oder kommt wirklich ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ?
Und warum wollen die Verhandeln und nicht vor Gericht ?

Bitte um hilfe.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Paddy84 schrieb:


> ist das wieder eine Panik mache


ja 


Paddy84 schrieb:


> oder kommt wirklich ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ?


Tu dir und uns einen Gefallen und lies ab hier.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-110.html#post249961
 Ist alles schon durch- und vorgekaut


Paddy84 schrieb:


> Und warum wollen die Verhandeln und nicht vor Gericht ?


Warum wohl?  Weil sie Null Chancen  hätten.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Paddy84 schrieb:


> ...,sieht sich unsere Auftraggeberin bereit, den Mahnbescheidsantrag zurückzunehmen und zu erklären,das damit keine weiteren Ansprüche hieraus mehr geltend gemacht werden


Welch grandioser Schwachsinn.

Der Antrag wurde nicht gestellt. Da muss man nix zurücknehmen.

Bis heute weiß niemand, wer dort die Strippen zieht. Alle bekannten Adressen führen ins Nichts. Eine Erklärung eines nicht existenten Servicezentrums für unsichtbare Strippenzieher stellt kein lohnendes Ziel dar.


----------



## Paddy84 (10 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also kommt nach 5 Tagen nix ?


----------



## dvill (10 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn diese Bande an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit ihrer Forderung glauben würde, würde sie den ausgefüllten Antrag an das zuständige Gericht senden.

Wer den Antrag als Muster an Verbraucher sendet und selbst an dieser Stelle die verantwortlichen Namen und Adressen nicht offenlegen mag, hat mehr Angst vor einem ordentlichen Gericht als jeder mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben Belästigte.

Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt vor den Schreiben dieser Bande. Wer hat da noch Angst vorm Kasperle-Inkasso?


----------



## Hoidle (11 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Heute morgen hatte ich seit 4 Monaten auch mal wieder Post
von denen mit dem Antragsmuster auf Erlass des Mahnbescheids
und der Aufforderung die Sache mit einer Vergleichszahlung von 64 Euro
aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Werde den Müll diesmal auch gleich nach Frankfurt weiterleiten.

Dachte schon dass jetzt nach 4 monaten Ruhe ist, aber scheinbar habe ich
mich da geeirrt.

Gruß Hoidle


----------



## bernhard (11 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hoffentlich war der Müll ausreichend frankiert. Dann hat wenigstens die Post noch was davon.


----------



## monege22 (11 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Paddy84 schrieb:


> Habe heute folgendes bekommen von der DIS :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, hab genau den gleichen Brief bekommen, sogar mit original dem gleichem Wortlaut und ihn gleich in den Müll geworfen. Soll Schaik Said doch in Dubai vergammeln. er kann ja mal persönlich vorbeikommen, geht ja schlecht, ein Briefkasten hat wohl keine Beine.:-D
Bleib mal locker, bisher ist bei mir und tausenden Anderen alle 5 Monate so ein Brief gekommen, hast jetzt wohl erstmal wieder 5 Monate Ruhe und dann bekommt der Mülleimer wieder Futter.
Gruß monege22


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



monege22 schrieb:


> hab genau den gleichen Brief bekommen, sogar mit original dem gleichem Wortlaut


bei zigtausenden von Schreiben ist eine individuelle  "Betreuung" kaum möglich.
Brief/mailroboter sind nun mal wenig flexibel...


----------



## Bergmann (11 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Eine neugierige Frage:

Wenn man auf diesen Unsinn mit Zahlung reagiert,

Zitat: _wir haben sie mehrmals abgemahnt ...... Forderung 93.40€.......unsere Auftraggeberin möchte aber *kein* langwieriges gerichtliches Verfahren einleiten.......... sie können die Angelegenheit f*ür 64€ aus der Welt schaffen*.._

Geben die dann tatsächlich ruhe, oder haben die noch weiteren Blödsinn auf Lager?

Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## bernhard (11 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Arbeitsweise nicht existenter Servicezentren ist erfahrungsgemäß unberechenbar. Es gibt keine begründete Annahme, dass eine geleistete Schutzzahlung die weitere Mahnbedrohung aussetzen würde.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die sind ja nicht mal in der Lage, den Vordruck richtig auszufüllen. Die PLZ von Dubai ist "0" und der Ort ist eine P.O. Box 

Meine beiden Töchter haben auch am 6. und 10. Juni das erste Schreiben von der DIS bekommen. Wir haben -man ist ja lernfähig- beide Schreiben mit einem gleichlautenden Widerspruch geantwortet. In einem Fall war Ruhe bis gestern, im anderen Fall kamen noch einige Mails. Versteh einer die Dubaianer???
Aber Fakt ist: Der ersten Forderung wurde widersprochen und bis zu einem "echten" Mahnbescheid tut sich da von unserer Seite nix mehr.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> In einem Fall war Ruhe bis gestern, im anderen Fall kamen noch einige Mails.


Die Drohmailroboterprogramme  haben eben  Bugs, nichts ungewöhnliches


----------



## Bellerophon (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi Leute!
Hab heute den ersten Brief von der deutschen Inkassostelle bekommen.
Wie bekannt mit der Forderung von 64 € zur wiedergutmachung blabla.

gibt es schon was neues, also gabs jetzt schon nen echten Mahnbescheid bei jemanden?

lg Bellerophon


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bellerophon schrieb:


> also gabs jetzt schon nen echten Mahnbescheid bei jemanden?


Nach den uns  bekannten Informationen nicht und  auch höchst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Bellerophon (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

dachte ich mir. 

Was kommt den so in der Regel nach dem Ausgleich von 64 € ? Oder ist das jetzt schon das letzte?

lg Bellerophon


----------



## NiCöllchen (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das war wohl ne Massenproduktion mit dem Ausgleich für 64,-€. 
Fand ich sehr putzig. Hab mich auch unglaublich über das Muster für den Antrag gefreut, wollte schon immer wissen, wie so was aussieht.
Nur meine Mutter meint immer noch, ich sollte lieber zahlen*g*


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



NiCöllchen schrieb:


> Nur meine Mutter meint immer noch, ich sollte lieber zahlen*g*


Sei nachsichtig mit  ihr, sie ist sicher nicht mit dem Internet und  seinen Tücken vertraut 

Frag  sie, ob sie unbedingt zur  Finanzierung der  Ferraris/Bugattis  der  
hessischen Beduinen beisteuern will


----------



## NiCöllchen (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich übe Nachsicht, keine Sorge. So langsam glaubt sogar sie, dass mir nichts passiert, aber ich muss nach jeder Post wieder von vorne erklären ;o) 
Tja - die Welt ist eben böse. Zumindest Dubais P.O.-Boxen  *g*


----------



## TaCo (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hatte heute auch mal wieder post.....

androhung von mahnbescheid,
ausgleichszahlung 64 euro blablablaaaa

ich habe bisher nie irgendeinen widerspruch eingereicht
bzw. in irgend einer art überhaupt reagiert,
und habe auch leider die email (1 nachbar wartet auf sie........)
nicht mehr,
welche das schlamassel in gang brachte...

besteht trotzdem keine gefahr für mich?
ich kann ja nichtmal belegen das ich wirklich durch diese email 
an nachbarscht24 geraten bin?


??????

danke schonmal


----------



## webwatcher (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich erspare es mir dir einen Vortrag  darüber zu halten, dass alles schon hundertemal 
durchgekaut wurde und geb dir  zum x-ten Mal die Standardlinks  

1) das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de 

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) *Thread lesen!!!!!!!  *


----------



## dvill (12 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Inkasso-DISsen hat aktuell offensichtlich Hochkonjunktur. Es muss wohl das Weihnachtgeld zusammengepresst werden.


----------



## KingEli (13 September 2008)

*Bräuchte dringend HILFE bitte, (Nachbarschaft24)*

Einen wunderschönen Guten Tag,

ich habe einen Antrag auf Erlaß eines Mahnbescheids bekommen, hier bei geht es um Nachbarschaft24. Es steht aber nicht drin, an welches Amtsgericht ich es zurück schicken muß. Desweitern steht auf dem Antrag dick und fett Muster. Ist die ein richtiger Mahnbescheid?


----------



## dvill (13 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Im Altpapier-Sammelbehälter wandelt sich der Müll in Wertstoff.


----------



## Wembley (13 September 2008)

*AW: Bräuchte dringend HILFE bitte, (Nachbarschaft24)*



KingEli schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen Guten Tag,
> 
> ich habe einen Antrag auf Erlaß eines Mahnbescheids bekommen, hier bei geht es um Nachbarschaft24. Es steht aber nicht drin, an welches Amtsgericht ich es zurück schicken muß. Desweitern steht auf dem Antrag dick und fett Muster. Ist die ein richtiger Mahnbescheid?


Natürlich nicht! Einen echten wirst du zumindest in dieser Causa wohl nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2008)

*AW: Bräuchte dringend HILFE bitte, (Nachbarschaft24)*



KingEli schrieb:


> Desweitern steht auf dem Antrag dick und fett Muster. Ist die ein richtiger Mahnbescheid?


nope, ist Schwachinn, du bist weder erste noch  einzige, der diese Verarsche 
bekommen hat. Lies mal einige Seiten vorher. Es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut.


----------



## Thaliel (13 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

habe auch gerade diesen interessanten Brief erhalten, nachdem ich sich die DIS seit Februar und NBS24 schon seit Mai nicht mehr gemeldet hat.
Ich hänge die gescannte Version mal an, damit wir hier alle mal was zu lachen haben, denn neben etlichen Rechtschreib- und Zeichensetzungsfehlern ist das wohl lächerlichste, dass ja nicht einmal eine Kontoverbindung angegeben ist, obwohl in dem Brief ja steht "an das unten angegebene Konto" .
Leider hätte ich es ziemlich weit bis zur nächsten Verbraucherschutzstelle, sonst würde ich es dort mal einreichen.


----------



## Thaliel (13 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

*sry für doppelpost *wo ist eig. die editieren funktion?*
BTW Steckt angeblich ein F. E. hinter NBS24
Und selbiger versteckt sich wohl auch sehr gut, igrndwo in der Karibik wahrscheinlich oder in Liechtenstein oder überall sonst wo man gut viel Geld vor dem Fiskus verbergen kann.


----------



## Pfadfinder (13 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@Mods
Evtl. noch Thaliels persönl. Daten und Aktenzchn. unkenntlich machen ?

U.a. auch wegen dem Login der DIS Deutsche-Inkassostelle DIS - Einstweilige Verfügung verbietet ihr Veröffentlichung von Daten! - News - Nicht Abzocken e.V.


----------



## Thaliel (13 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hätte ich eigentlich selbst dran denken müssen auch meine postadresse zu schwärzen^.^


----------



## Harvester (13 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Thaliel schrieb:


> das wohl lächerlichste, dass ja nicht einmal eine Kontoverbindung angegeben ist, obwohl in dem Brief ja steht "an das unten angegebene Konto" .



Nunja, unten ist sehr wohl eine Bankverbindung angegeben...

BTW habe ich auch so einen kultigen Brief bekommen:-D
Überwiesen wird nix nirgendwohin!

Aber was ich kritisch finde, ist, daß bei mir das AZ im Adressfenster zu sehen war...


----------



## Brest (13 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Pfadfinder schrieb:


> @Mods
> Evtl. noch Thaliels persönl. Daten und Aktenzchn. unkenntlich machen ?


Done.


----------



## Thaliel (13 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Harvester schrieb:


> Nunja, unten ist sehr wohl eine Bankverbindung angegeben...
> 
> BTW habe ich auch so einen kultigen Brief bekommen:-D
> Überwiesen wird nix nirgendwohin!
> ...


Ich frage mich dann aber, ob die DIS das Geld, dass an ihr Konto geht, tatsächlich an Netsolutions weiterleitet...oder ob es direkt auf das Caiman-Islands-Konto von Herrn [...] geht, damit er sich noch mehr dicke Zigarren, schnelle Autos etc leisten kann ^.^


----------



## BatmanF1 (13 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe heute auch einen solchen Brief von der DIS erhalten. Und meine Daten sind auch im Internet registriert. Daraufhin habe ich wie hier empfohlen einen Beschwerdebrief an das Amtsgericht Frankfurt geschickt. Als Anlage habe ich eine Kopie des Schreibens und des Antrages auf Erlaß eines Mahnbescheides beigefügt. Und daß die DIS weiterhin Daten ihrer "Schuldner" ohne deren Einverständnis im Internet veröffentlicht, obwohl sie in einem Fall von eben diesem Amtsgericht deshalb schon verurteilt wurde, habe ich auch erwähnt.


----------



## Thaliel (14 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ist ja nett, dass nbs24 jetzt sogar schon PayPal Zahlungen akzeptiert, gepriesen sei die moderne Technik *kopfschüttel*

Achja, die DIS hat neben den bereits erwähnten Rechtschreibfehlern sogar meinen namen falsch geschreiben, mehrmals. Damit könnte man also sogar argumentieren dass jemand mit dem namen, so wie er von der DIS geschrieben wird, gar nicht existiert :roll:


----------



## dvill (15 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ist die Blödheit deutscher Banken endlich? Ich glaube kaum. Gibt es eine Bank, die hier nicht vertreten ist?

volksbank "deutsche inkassostelle" - Google-Suche
sparkasse "deutsche inkassostelle" - Google-Suche
bank "deutsche inkassostelle" - Google-Suche
commerzbank "deutsche inkassostelle" - Google-Suche

Das lässt sich beinahe beliebig fortsetzen.


----------



## Thaliel (16 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Gerade lief ein Bericht bei "Akte 08" auf Sat1, es hat wohl eine Durchsuchung bei der DIS (und anderen Firmen) stattgefunden, was den weiteren Betrieb in Eschborn aber erstmal nicht aufgehalten hat.
Was eigentlich schade ist, jetzt im Sommer hätte doch mal jemand Urlaub in Dubai machen können (soll ja sehr schön seun) und dort mal nach dem Siztz der Netsolution schauen


----------



## Martin Fitting (17 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich fand den Brief richtig niedlich, besonders den Anhang. Endlich mal was Neues. Bin aber doch unzufrieden, weil sehr viele Fehler gemacht wurden. Die DIS könnte sich durchaus etwas mehr Mühe geben. Traurig ist, dass jetzt halt wieder sehr viele Leute zahlen werden, weil sie Angst kriegen.


----------



## Martin Fitting (17 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich meinte das ironisch.


----------



## kevin44b (17 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Ich fand den Brief richtig niedlich, besonders den Anhang. Endlich mal was Neues. Bin aber doch unzufrieden, weil sehr viele Fehler gemacht wurden. Die DIS könnte sich durchaus etwas mehr Mühe geben. Traurig ist, dass jetzt halt wieder sehr viele Leute zahlen werden, weil sie Angst kriegen.


 


Hallo
Wo ich meine Mahnung von Nachbarschaft24 bakam ,habe Ich erst garnicht darauf reagiert.
Weil sonst schreiben die immer wieder einen an.


Gruss Kalle


----------



## BatmanF1 (17 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Besonders finde ich immer die Formulierung "Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, daß unsere Auftraggeberin keineswegs an der Durchführung eines langwierigen gerichtlichen Verfahrens interessiert ist." Das glaube ich denen gerne, denn wer will schon gerne auf die Schnauze fallen :-D


----------



## BatmanF1 (17 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Besonders witzig sollte das heißen


----------



## Martin Fitting (18 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was mir bei der Mustermahnung noch aufgefallen ist, dass bei mir das Datum der Rechnung (Oktober 07), das die Forderung begründet, entweder vor dem Datum oder kurz nach dem Datum liegt, an dem ich damals Nachbarschaft 24 erstmals anklickte. Eine erste Rechnung erhielt ich allerdings erst im Januar 08. Wenn die DIS so dumme Fehler macht, sollte man wie bisher getrost den weiteren Fortgang als Schulungsbeispiel Abzocke und mit einem leichten Schmunzeln beobachten.


----------



## schorch99 (18 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hab eben auch mal wieder nach 7 Monaten einen Brief bekommen, mit selben bla,bla,bla wie wohl alle hier. 

 Was mich allerdings stutzig macht: 

Es war keine Freimachung durch Stempel oder Briefmarke drauf.
Die Post selbst kommt erst noch !!!

Wie also bitte kommt dieser Brief so früf am Tag in meinen Briefkasten?
Oder fährt der Chef persönlich nun die Briefe in der Umgebung aus?

Hoffentlich stehen jetzt nicht demnächst noch die dunkel gekleideten Herren vor der Tür.


----------



## Thaliel (18 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



schorch99 schrieb:


> Hab eben auch mal wieder nach 7 Monaten einen Brief bekommen, mit selben bla,bla,bla wie wohl alle hier.
> 
> Was mich allerdings stutzig macht:
> 
> ...




die DIS verschickt ihre Mahnungen über TNT, das hängt mit der Deutschen Post nicht zusammen und liefert deshalb auch zu anderen Zeiten aus.


----------



## coyotita (19 September 2008)

*nachbarschaft24 verweist auf "www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de"*

Hallo,

mir geht es nicht um Einzelberatung oder sonst was: ich möchte nur wissen wie ernst ich die o.g. webside zu nehmen habe. Da steht so ziemlich das genaue Gegenteil von allem, was ich bisher hier gefunden habe (mehrere Rechtsfälle, die zu Gunsten des Inkassobüros, also des Gläubigers) ausgegeangen sein sollen. Außerdem der Hinweis, dass alle aufgeführten Gründe, warum ich nicht zahlen soll, nicht stimmen. 

Ich bin verwirrt...
Grüße


----------



## Niclas (19 September 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft24 verweist auf "www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de"*



coyotita schrieb:


> ich möchte nur wissen wie ernst ich die o.g. webside zu nehmen habe.


Eine  Seite, die ausgerechnet aus dem Lager kommt, die die dubiosen Forderungen
 zu zigtausenden ins WWW schüttet.
Was glaubst du wohl, wie objektiv die Darstellungen dort sind?
Alle Verbraucherzentralen und Foren erzählen also Unsinn? 
 Denk mal in Ruhe darüber nach.


----------



## Pfadfinder (19 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Bei den ‚Verfahren gegen Schuldner’ wurden Urteile ohne Entscheidungsbegründung eingestellt, bei denen nicht ersichtlich ist,  um was es überhaupt geht. Warum wohl ? 

  Dann gibt es noch Fälle bei denen die Anbieter wegen Betrug (Strafrecht) selbst verklagt wurden und das Ermittlungsverfahren wurde eingestellt, weil der Betrug nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte. Der Nachweis ist jedoch schwer, wenn sich der Anbieter in der Grauzone bewegt und er ‚nur’ seiner Pflicht der Preisklarheit nicht nachkommt.

  Diese Urteile sind wohl nicht geeignet, eine vermeintliche Zahlungspflicht für andere Fälle abzuleiten. 

  Selbst Gerichte warnten schon vor Irreführung durch die DIS
251207-Gericht warnt vor irreführenden Briefen der DIS Inkassostelle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


  Wieso wohl hat die DIS nicht diese Urteile (Zivilrecht) aufgeführt, bei der es um Zahlungspflicht bei Internetangeboten geht. ?
  z.B :  MIR 2007, Dok. 083: AG München, Urteil vom 16.01.2007 - Az. 161 C 23695/06
[FONT=&quot]MIR 2008, Dok.059: LG Hanau, Urteil vom 07.12.2007 - Az. 9 O 870/07 - Internet-Vertragsfallen
[/FONT]


----------



## Teleton (19 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

"Infoseiten" der Gegenseite sind in jeder Streitigkeit die mit Abstand schlechteste Informationsquelle.
Sieh Dir die Urteile mal genauer an. Das sind alles Anerkenntnisurteile, Versäumnisurteile und Urteile im schriftlichen Verfahren. In keinem der Fälle hat das Gericht die Frage des Vertragsschluss überhaupt ernsthaft prüfen müssen. Die Leute, die verklagt wurden, haben sich seltsamerweise nicht verteidigt oder sogar anerkannt und daher "automatisch" verloren.

Edit:Hoppla, Pfadfinder war schneller


----------



## Captain Picard (19 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Teleton schrieb:


> Die Leute, die verklagt wurden, haben sich seltsamerweise nicht verteidigt oder sogar anerkannt und daher "automatisch" verloren.


Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt 

( Es geht doch nichts über echte "Männerfreundschaften"... )


----------



## coyotita (19 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ok, danke für dir Rückmeldung. 

Ich hatte mir so was schon gedacht. Mich hat auch gewundert, dass die Entscheidungsgründe leider "abgeschnitten" wurden. Aber sicher kann ich mir als Laie ja nicht sein. Und fragen kostet ja nichts...zumindest hier nicht


----------



## dvill (20 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die dicken Briefumschläge ziehen leider nur um, nicht aus.


----------



## dvill (20 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich bin gerade leicht fassungslos:

Site report for www.wdr5.de


----------



## wahlhesse (20 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

[FONT=verdana,arial]Aha, werde ich mal an die richtigen Stellen weitergeben .
Habe mal andere wdr-Domains angetestet und die waren alle negativ.

LG
wahlhesse


[/FONT]


----------



## sascha (20 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade leicht fassungslos:
> 
> Site report for www.wdr5.de



Ich auch. Könnte eine schöne Geschichte werden...


----------



## Skökkja (22 September 2008)

*Abmelden ja oder nein?*

Ich bin auch auf diese nette Seite reingefallen, habe bisher aber noch nicht mein Profil gelöscht. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich es tun soll oder nicht. Tue ich es nicht, wird mich dieser Mist dann mein Leben lang verfolgen? Tue ich es indem ich auf die Seite gehe und mich unter Hilfe lösche, kriege ich dann noch mehr Druck weil ich die Seite nochmal genutzt habe? Tut mir leid, falls das Thema schon behandelt wurde, aber ich habe nun schon einige Zeit in diesem und anderen Foren gelesen und bin über diese Frage trotzdem noch nicht ganz schlüssig geworden.

LG, Skökkja


----------



## wahlhesse (22 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo an alle neuen "Opfer",

1) das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de 

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Skökkja (23 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das habe ich alles schon durchgelesen. Nur bin ich leider trotzdem unschlüssig ob ich meinen "Account" dort löschen soll damit in wenigstens in zwei Jahren (hoffentlich) Ruhe hab oder ob ich es riskieren soll für immer alle halb Jahr aufs neue Zirkus wegen ner "Rechnung" zu haben...


----------



## drachen08 (23 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Skökkja schrieb:


> Nur bin ich leider trotzdem unschlüssig ob ich meinen "Account" dort löschen soll damit in wenigstens in zwei Jahren (hoffentlich) Ruhe hab oder ob ich es riskieren soll für immer alle halb Jahr aufs neue Zirkus wegen ner "Rechnung" zu haben...



Ob du den Account löscht oder nicht, wird nichts daran ändern, dass du Ruhe hast/die Ruhe geben. Es gibt diesbezüglich keine Sicherheit, ob die von weiteren Forderungen Abstand nehmen.


----------



## simone123 (25 September 2008)

*nachbarschaft 24*

Hallo,ich bin eben ganz zufällig auf dieser seite gelandet.Ich habe unter Googl "Inkassostelle" eingegeben....weil ja genau,ich doofi auch darauf reingefallen bin,allerdings schon vor längerer zeit..naja hin und her ich habe ich von nbs24 einen Mahnbescheid bekommen den ich auch bezahlt habe...:-p ich will ja Schwirigkeiten haben...
Gestern wurde mir eine neue Rechnung per Mail zugesand,mit der aufforderung meine noch nicht(?) bezahlte Rechnung zu überweisen,mit dem hinweis auf einen Mahnbescheid....
Jetzt habe ich hier die vielen Beiträge gelesen..als erstes habe ich bei nbs24 widerspruch eingelegt,ebenfalls per mail!!!-allerdings ist auf der Startseite bei nbs24 jetzt gut sichtbar das man 9.- euro im monat zahlen muß...und die Kündigunszeit beläuft sich auf zwei Jahre....
habe ich eine Chance mein schon bezahltes Geld wieder zu bekommen?und wie kann ich sofort aus diesem Vertrag raus...
ich weiß das thema ist hier schon tausendmal durchgekaut...aber ich bin jetzt etwas verzweifelt!!!
liebe grüße Simone


----------



## wahlhesse (25 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Für alle, welche nicht zurückblättern können oder wollen... 

1) das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de 

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Martin Fitting (26 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Ob du den Account löscht oder nicht, wird nichts daran ändern, dass du Ruhe hast/die Ruhe geben. Es gibt diesbezüglich keine Sicherheit, ob die von weiteren Forderungen Abstand nehmen.


 Am besten die mails im spam filter landen lassen, die Briefe ungeöffnet wegwerfen und mit dem Leben weitermachen. Es ändert sich nichts, wenn du zurückschreibst oder nicht. Deren Maschine läuft einfach weiter. Also: achte einfach nicht drauf. Passiert nix, glaube mir.


----------



## Skökkja (26 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich bin so froh, dass es diese und ähnliche Seiten gibt. Ich bin nämlich ziemlich geschockt gewesen von den Aktionen von nbs24 und dachte schon ich hätte was übersehen, aber all die Beiträge hier und die Ermutigungen haben mir echt geholfen das ganze lockerer zu sehen. An dieser Stelle : Danke


----------



## BatmanF1 (26 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also ich habe jetzt Antwort auf meine Beschwerde bekommen, die ich beim Amtsgericht Frankfurt gegen die DIS eingelegt hatte. Sie wurde an das OLG Frankfurt weitergeleitet, von welchem auch die Antwort kam. Sinngemäß hieß es in dem Schreiben, daß über die DIS bereits eine Vielzahl ähnlicher Beschwerden vorliegen (der Haufen kann aber nicht groß genug sein). Die Inkassoerlaubnis sei der DIS bereits entzogen worden, doch sie habe Rechtsmittel gegen diese Entscheidung eingelegt. Solange also keine endgültige Entscheidung getroffen wurde kann die DIS ungestört weiter ihr Altpapier durch die Gegend schicken.


----------



## webmonster (29 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,
das habe ich gerade im hr-online gelesen:


> *
> Online-Nepper im Visier der Ermittler*
> Per Mausklick in die Abofalle: Immer häufiger werden ahnungslose Internet-Nutzer in kostenpflichtige Abos gelockt. Jetzt wird gegen Firmen ermittelt, die tief in das kriminelle Geschäft verwickelt sein sollen. Eine Spur führt nach Eschborn.




Quelle


----------



## danifab (29 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo,

bin auch reingefallen. Habe mich am 4.9 angemeldet und nun eine Rechnung erhalten. Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll. Ich habe mich unter falschem Namen (aber richtige Addresse) angemeldet, da ich meine Privatsphäre schützen wollte. Leider geht aus meiner Emailaddresse mein richtiger Name hervor.
Soll ich nun auf die Rechnung reagieren und meine richtige Identität preisgeben? Oder soll ich warten was passiert? Ich befürchte halt, je länger ich wärte, desto schlimmer wird es und am Ende finden die mich anhand meiner Email.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Skökkja (29 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@danifab:

Lies dir mal die Links aus dem zweiten Post auf dieser Seite durch, die werden dir einiges an Angst nehmen. Ich habe meine erste Rechnung schon vor längerer Zeit bekommen. Da ich damals privat recht angeschlagen war und mich einfach nicht stark genug für solchen Stress fühlte habe ich gezahlt, heute bereue ich es diesen -.- auch noch geholfen zu haben was-weiß-ich-was zu finanzieren. Die zweite Rechnung hat bei mir nen Widerspruch bekommen und ansonsten werde ich alles weitere ignorieren.


----------



## BatmanF1 (29 September 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft 24*



simone123 schrieb:


> naja hin und her ich habe ich von nbs24 einen Mahnbescheid bekommen den ich auch bezahlt habe...:-p


 
Das war wohl eher eine Mahnung als ein Mahnbescheid, der kommt nämlich nur vom Gericht und von niemand sonst.


----------



## simone123 (30 September 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft 24*



BatmanF1 schrieb:


> Das war wohl eher eine Mahnung als ein Mahnbescheid, der kommt nämlich nur vom Gericht und von niemand sonst.


 Also der Bescheid kam von einer Inkassostelle...den habe ich bezahlt.Auf die zweite Rechnung habe ich jetzt Wiederspruch eingelgt,bis heute habe ich nichts mehr gehört!mal abwarten,ich mach mch jetzt nicht mehr verückt,habe hier etliche berichte gelesen die haben mich etwas entspannt!!


----------



## Captain Picard (30 September 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft 24*



simone123 schrieb:


> Also der Bescheid kam von einer Inkassostelle...den habe ich bezahlt.


Inkassostellen verschicken keine Bescheide. Sie besitzen keinerlei Sonderbefugnisse.
Es besteht kein Grund auf Inkassoschreiben anders zu reagieren als auf sonstige Drohmüllschreiben.


----------



## bernhard (30 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die schwachsinnige Argumentation der Konkurrenz gemäß

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...richt-wiesbaden-stellt-mahnungen-richtig.html

ist noch steigerungsfähig. Völlig merkbefreit droht es sich noch "besser":

Homeworld


----------



## BatmanF1 (30 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hier steht nochmal etwas zu den Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft:

Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen Deutsche Inkasso - Region - Rhein-Main-Zeitung - FAZ.NET


----------



## dvill (30 September 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Etwas traurig an den Mitteilungen des hr ist ansonsten, wie lange es dauerte, bis die Frankfurter Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt aktiv wurde. Immerhin ist alleine der Fall der Nachbarschaftspost.com bereits seit März bekannt.


intern.de - Ermittlungen gegen Abofallen


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hier ist ein interessanter Beitrag, wie persönliche Daten in Anmeldeformulare eingetragen werden können:

Thomas Hölscher  Blog Archiv  Nachbarschaft24.net - oder: Abzockergrüße aus Dubai


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Klasse:

ct magazin.tv


> ip69 habe Netsolution FZE auf unseren Hinweis hin gemahnt, die beanstandeten Domains ordnungsgemäß zu registrieren und fehlende Daten nachzuliefern. Wenn die Firma der Aufforderung nicht nachkomme, werde ip69 den Reseller-Zugang sperren. In der Vergangenheit habe Netsolution FZE auf Beanstandungen aber immer zügig reagiert.


nachbarschaft24.com


> domain:          nachbarschaft24.com
> [...]
> created:         2007-09-17
> updated:         2008-09-19
> ...


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Maßnahmen der Behörden scheinen gewisse Korrekturen bewirken zu können.

Die über lange Zeit sichtbare Startseite von nachbarschaft24.net ist z.B. dokumentiert unter Svens wird Zwangsmitglied bei nachbarschaft24 | Augsblog.de

Dort sieht man eine Suchmaske, die nur einer Suche dient. Die in den AGBs erwähnte Anmeldung ist ein völlig anderer Vorgang als ein Suche.

Heute ist die Überschrift über den Eingabefeldern anders. Dort steht heute auch "eintragen". Die Schaltfläche zum Absenden heißt nur noch "Jetzt starten" anstatt "Die Suche starten".

Das sind deutliche Unterschiede. Wer nämlich nur eine Suche startet und keine Anmeldung vornimmt, schließt selbst nach den AGBs keinen Vertrag.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Behörden auf solche kleinen Tricks nicht hereinfallen. Maßgeblich ist die Seitengestaltung zu dem Zeitpunkt, als Betroffene möglicherweise eine einfache Suche ohne Anmeldung gestartet haben.


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ct magazin.tv


> Die URL für diesen Seitenaufruf lautet „http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&mailid=5299&perso=1“. Hier erscheint der Kostenhinweis in magerem Blau auf graublauem Grund.


Die Unterdrückung der fetten Anzeige wurde auch "überarbeitet".


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Unterdrückung der fetten Anzeige wurde auch "überarbeitet".


Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt und  können in Sekundenbruchteilen 
ständig verändert werden. Daher sind solche Meldungen wenig aussagekräftig.
Das Thema personalisierte Links (aus Spammails) , die völlig anders aussehen als die
 "offiziellen"  Seiten  wird in den Medien  so  gut wie überhaupt nicht erwähnt.
 Hoffentlich haben die Ermittler wenigstens Erfahrung mit diesen faulen  Tricks.


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Maßnahmen der Behörden scheinen gewisse Korrekturen bewirken zu können.
> 
> Die über lange Zeit sichtbare Startseite von nachbarschaft24.net ist z.B. dokumentiert unter Svens wird Zwangsmitglied bei nachbarschaft24 | Augsblog.de
> 
> ...


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, um auf diesen neuen Artikel in diesem Zusammenhang hinzuweisen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...weis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html#post252486

Ein Amtsrichter legt diese Argumentation nicht von sich aus zugrunde. Ein Betroffener muss das selbst vorbringen. Mit der guten Vorarbeit hier im Forum kann man das leicht erfüllen.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Im Film des c't-magazins vom 4.10.08 gemäß

Hintergrund: Aktuelles aus der Sendung vom 4.10.2008 - c't-TV

ist auch noch die alte Startseite von nachbarschaft24.net zu sehen, die eine Suchmöglichkeit vorsah, ohne dass dort eine Anmeldung vorgenommen wurde.


----------



## LadyLananSchie (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ähm, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich noch hilfe hier bekomme - also ich habe heute 09.10. einen "Brief" der "Deutschen, Inkassostelle GmbH" zu meinem leidigen Thema zu "Nachbarschaft24" erhalten. 
ABER: Hier ist ein 2. Schreiben beigefügt: " Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides "  und ganz groß steht vorne und hinten drauf: MUSTER
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Ok, also IST das ein echter, gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid?
Datum des Schreibens ist der 30.09.09 - lt. Schreiben hätte ih 5 Tage Zeit gehabt eine Vergleichszahlung zu tätigen. Das Postwertzeichen ist überhaupt nich zu erkennen, so dass ich schon daran zweifle, dass dieses Schreiben WIRKLICH mit der Post kam. NAtürlich ist nämlich das Datum NICHT zu erkennen. 
Aber darum geht es mir nicht, sondern ausschließlich um dieses 2. Blatt mit dem MUSTER und der Überschrift "Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides"
Ich hoffe jemand erbarmt sich, und antwortet mir.
DANKE SCHON MAL IM VORAUS
Lanan


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



LadyLananSchie schrieb:


> Ok, also IST das ein echter, gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid?


nein, das ist ein Kasperletheaterschreiben 
gerichtliche Mahnbescheide kommen ausschließlich direkt von  Amtsgerichten
Echte Mahnbescheide sind in der Nutzlosbranche so selten wie Lottohauptgewinne
 6er mit Zusatzzahl


----------



## Teleton (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Bezeichnung "Muster" ist etwas verwirrend. Richtiger wäre "*Entwurf *eines Mahnbescheidsantrages". 
Weiter vorne haben wir darüber schon gejuxt. Als nächstes kommt bestimmt eine "Fotokopie des Geldscheins der für die Gerichtskosten bestimmt ist", dann eine "Durchschrift des Lageplanes des für Dich zuständigen Amtsgerichtes" das "Pappmodell eines Computers mit denen die Justizverwaltung Urteile verfasst" der "Nachbau eines richterlichen Kugelschreibers", ein Foto einer Richterin und der "Nachdruck einer Visitenkarte eines Gerichtsvollziehers". 

Schwach, meine Tochter und ich dagegen mit unserem 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51070-fuehrerscheintest.html
überlegen den Nichtzahlern weisse Rosen vor die Tür legen zu lassen mit nem Zettel : "Keine *Lang*spielplatte mehr kaufen, lohnt nicht"


----------



## LadyLananSchie (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

-laaaaacht! SEHR GUT!:lol:
Aber das mit dem MUSTER, stimmt. Das steht auf beiden Seiten über die gesammte Seite gedruckt drauf ... aber ich bin sehr froh, dass es diesen Forum gibt, ich hätte sonst heute tatsächlich irgendwie reagiert ... aber so bin ich doch etwas beruhigter
VIELEN LIEBEN DANK für Eure Antworten! :love:


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die hessischen Beutebeduinen lassen gerichtsbekannt schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben versenden und entwickeln auch sonst viel Fata Morgana-Phantasie für die Angstbedrohung ihrer "Kunden".

Im September durften anscheinend  einige Amtsgerichte Abwesenheits- und Anerkenntnis-Urteile schreiben, bei denen ein Vertreter aus dem Land von Ali Baba und den vierzig Räubern als Vertreter der Forderungssteller sich die Ehre gegeben hat.

Im Gegensatz dazu ließ sich aber niemand finden, der verhindern konnte,

"dass nicht ansatzweise glaubhaft gemacht ist, dass die streitgegenständlichen Forderungen überhaupt bestehen" site:nicht-abzocken.eu - Google-Suche

Ich folgere daraus, dass die deutsche Inkassostelle in dem Bewusstsein handelt, die Forderungen nicht nachvollziehbar auf rechtmäßigem Wege begründen zu können.

Fassungslos macht mich aber der Umstand, dass die massenhafte Mahnbedrohung über Jahre für Forderungen, von denen sie selbst nicht überzeugt ist, fortdauernd mit dem Druckmittel einer bestehenden Inkassoerlaubnis erfolgen kann.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was im RDG nicht effektiv verboten wird.

Da kommen wir wieder zu meiner bekannten Forderung nach Neubearbeitung des RDG mitsamt Implementierung eines vernünftigen, wirksamen Inkassorechts.

Der bestehende rechtliche Zustand kann nach meiner Ansicht bestenfalls als Misthaufen einer unvollendeten Baustelle bezeichnet werden, verglichen mit den weitaus besseren Regelungen fast überall im Ausland.

Bis vor 3 Jahren war hier auch vielleicht gar kein Regulierungsbedarf vorhanden, weil es bis dahin keine Geldeintreiber gab, die diese Rechtslücken schamlos in breiter Form ausgenutzt haben. Mal abgesehen von den Dialer-Inkassierern, aber die haben bei weitem nicht den breiten Ärger verursacht, wie momentan die Nutzlos-Inkassierer.
Aber inzwischen gibt es eine Handvoll Geldeintreiber, die sich genau und gezielt auf diese Rechtslücken kapriziert haben. Getreu dem Motto jedes dubiosen Geschäftemachers: "Was nicht explizit verboten ist, ist erlaubt."


----------



## Thaliel (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

onteressant, dass das das service center bzw der briefkasten, von Wetikon nach Ascona umgezogen ist


----------



## dvill (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Die "Deutsche Inkassostelle" aus Eschborn verlangte von ihr 93,85 € für eine angebliche Internetleistung, obwohl die Verbraucherin gar keinen Internetanschluss besitzt.


Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Inkassodienst aus Eschborn droht mit Mahnbescheid

Am besten die Meldedaten abfragen und eine Seriendrohmahnung rundschicken. Irgendwer wird schon zahlen ...

(Sorry, das war Sarkasmus und keine Geschäftsidee zur Nachahmung)


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die geschwärzten Abwesenheits- und Anerkenntnisurteile wirken:

Deutsche Inkassostelle jagt Schwarzfahrer im Internet | Augsblog.de

Amtsrichtern muss geholfen werden: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...weis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html#post253345


----------



## monege22 (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



LadyLananSchie schrieb:


> Ähm, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich noch hilfe hier bekomme - also ich habe heute 09.10. einen "Brief" der "Deutschen, Inkassostelle GmbH" zu meinem leidigen Thema zu "Nachbarschaft24" erhalten.
> ABER: Hier ist ein 2. Schreiben beigefügt: " Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides "  und ganz groß steht vorne und hinten drauf: MUSTER
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Ok, also IST das ein echter, gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid?
> ...



:wall:Hallo,  bei mir läuft das Spiel schon fast ein Jahr. Vor vier Wochen kam nach unzähligen Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben auch dieser Musterbrief von irgendeinem Scheich aus Dubai, doch lachhafterweise, bekam ich gestern mal wieder eine mail, in der ich ganz freundlich darauf hingewiesen werde, dass ich seid einem Jahr meinen Beitrag nicht bezahlt hätte und sie leider jetzt ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten würden, aber erst wenn ich nicht innheralb von 30 Tagen bezahlt hätte . Ich denke jetzt geht der ganze Mist wieder von vorn los, erst unzählige Mahnungen, dann Inkasso und dann wieder von vorn. :wall: Mein Mülleimer ist groß, sollen sie mal machen, aber putzig ist es trotzdem, wie dümmlich und dreist einen Scheich sein kann, wenn er denn einer ist.  Deshalb schön locker bleiben, wird nichts passieren, ausser vieeeel Post.
Gruß monege22 :-p


----------



## Harvester (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Gut so! Mit jeder neuen Kontaktaufnahme, mit jedem neuen Schwachsinn, den die verzapfen, bestätigen sie ihre Unseriosität und erhärten meine ohnehin schon gefestigte Einstellung ->  nämlich nicht zu zahlen.

Kann die mail mit der neuerlichen Fristsetzung kaum erwarten:-p


----------



## Skökkja (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



monege22 schrieb:


> ... wieder eine mail, in der ich ganz freundlich darauf hingewiesen werde, dass ich seid einem Jahr meinen Beitrag nicht bezahlt hätte und sie leider jetzt ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten würden, aber erst wenn ich nicht innheralb von 30 Tagen bezahlt hätte ...


 

Jedes seriöse Unternehmen, dessen Ansprüche berechtigt sind hätte da schon längst mehr getan als immer wieder ne neue Frist (von einem Monat!) zu geben. Mit solchen Aktionen schreien die ja danach nicht mehr ernst genommen zu werden.


----------



## kirschi (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

bei mir läufts genauso wie bei monege22, heute kam eine 
Zahlungserinnerung per mail.Und das nach all den schriftlichen Mahnungen.

Na ja mal sehen was noch so kommt.

Gruß
Petra


----------



## Martin Fitting (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



kirschi schrieb:


> Hallo,


 
Die MAILS landen schon lange im Spam Filter und werden nicht mehr wahrgenommen.  Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie sich eine gesamte Branche etablieren kann, ohne dass der Gesetzgeber einschreitet. Fehlt wohl das Interesse.


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Eine Mahndrohung weniger:


> "Die Beklagte (vom Autor eingefügt: Deutsche Inkassostelle) wird verurteilt es zu unterlassen, den Kläger schriftlich zu einer Zahlung aufzufordern unter dem Hinweis, es werde nach Erlass eines Mahnbescheides gegen den Kläger hieraus in jedem Fall ein rechtsgültiger Vollstreckungstitel ergehen."


Eine Inkassolizenz weniger würde mehr bringen.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Eine  deutliche Sprache des Gerichts:  


> Damit steht fest, dass das dem Kläger zugesandte Schreiben jeglicher Grundlage entbehrte. Es soll vielmehr dazu dienen den Empfänger einzuschüchtern, über das Bestehen einer Forderung zu täuschen und ihn zur Zahlung zu veranlassen."


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Schön ist auch die Seite 2 mit den Ausführungen zu nicht existenten Firmen.

Ich sehe in dem Urteil nichts, was sich auf einen besonderen Einzelfall beziehen würde. Der Fall ist ein Fall wie viele andere. Wenn hier vor Gericht festgestellt wird, dass nicht existente Forderungen auf unzulässige Weise mit bedrohlicher Angstmacherei beigetrieben werden sollen und das zu allem Überfluss für nicht existente Firmen, dann besteht mehr Anlass zum Handeln als man derzeit bemerken kann.


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> lag diesem Schreiben kein Inkassoauftrag zu Grunde, da die angebliche Firma - auch dies ist unstreitig - tatsächlich _nicht existent_ ist.


 Weiß man schon, um welche Firma es sich dabei genau handelt? 

Insbesondere bei der Netsolution FZE dürfte sich die StA München I, Referat 311, mächtig für die entsprechende Info interessieren. Immerhin schlummern dort ein paar Groschen.


			
				Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit führt die Staatanwaltschaft München I in einem öffentlichen Aufruf ein sogenanntes  "_Rückgewinnungshilfeverfahren zugunsten der durch die Straftaten Geschädigten durch_", bei der die Gelder zurücktransferiert werden sollen,  "_die von den Firmen *Nachbarschaft 24.net* und Verbraucherschutz Deutschland betrügerisch vereinnahmt wurden_" - (Originalton StA München I).


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hier wird eine Firma genannt: Deutsche Inkassostelle ändert Webseite. Die Abmahnung des Vereinspräsidenten ist wohl angekommen!!! - News - Nicht Abzocken e.V. (Link zum Volltext)

Bleibt die Frage, ob sie das auch im aktuellen Fall ist. Ein gemeinsames Merkmal aller Firmen in diesem Zusammenhang ist das nicht existente Servicecenter.

Warum geht man nicht Nachsehen in Eschborn? Die haben doch alle Informationen in einer Hand.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Warum geht man nicht Nachsehen in Eschborn? Die haben doch alle Informationen in einer Hand.


Da war man Nachsehen und zwar schon Anfang September! Kann es deshalb sein, warum es in der Sache etwas ruhiger geworden ist? :sun:


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Warum sieht man nur rein und sperrt nicht ab? Reicht nicht existente Forderungen einzutreiben mit nötigenden und erpresserischen Falschbedrohungen nicht aus?

Wenn nun die Deutsche Inkassostelle in Kenntnis der Tatsache ist, dass Firmen nicht existieren und Forderungen unbegründet waren, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was mit dem schönen Geld passiert, welches man versehentlich einvernahmt hat. Korrekt wäre die Rückzahlung an die Betroffenen.

Ist schon was unterwegs?


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt. Die Abmahnung konnte in Dubai nicht zugestellt werden.


http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf (Seite 10 oben)


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Immer wieder lieb, die Post aus Gießen


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Abmahnung konnte in Dubai nicht zugestellt werden.


Das kann einfache Ursachen haben. In Verbindung mit diesem Angebot findet Google drei Schreibweisen des Firmennamens, die scheinbar beliebig gestreut werden:

Variante A: Ergebnisse 1 - 8 von 8 für "netsolutions trading fze". (0,21 Sekunden)
Variante B:  Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 892 für "netsolutions fze". (0,14 Sekunden)
Variante C:  Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 3.960 für "netsolution fze". (0,15 Sekunden)

Es gibt auch eine Domain zum Firmennamen gemäß Variante C unter
site:netsolution-fze.net - Google-Suche

Die Verbraucherzentrale listet den Firmenamen gemäß Variante B.

Man darf sich natürlich auch mal überlegen, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass ein Geschäftsführer einer Firma gerade mal nicht weiß, wie seine Firma heißt. Kann natürlich passieren, im Übereifer des Münzenzählens im Geldspeicher.

Genauso, wie ein Inkassobüro im Übereifer versehentlich nicht bemerken kann, Forderungen für eine nicht existente Firma einzutreiben ...


----------



## drachen08 (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wie dem auch sei, muss sich das Geschäft immer noch lohnen und wenn auch nur einige zahlen, egal wer dieser diversen Betreiber will.
Fakt ist, dass täglich neue Betroffene hinzukommen, so lange man die Domäne nicht sperrt/in die Wüste schickt.


----------



## Skökkja (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Könnte man nicht vielleicht sowas wie eine Kettenmail starten die vor NBS24.net und ähnlichen Seiten warnt? Vielleicht würde sich dann wenigstens die Zahl der zukünftigen Opfer etwas ausdünnen


----------



## physicus (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo!

Ich sehe da das Problem, dass solche Mails sehr schnell als Spam klassifiziert werden. Was, wenn Du von einem Empfänger deswegen abgemahnt wirst, oder so eine Mail in die Hände der innovativen Geschäftsleute gelangt und sie Dich wegen Geschäftsschädigung belangen wollen? Die Hintermänner bleiben - zumindest für die Exekutive und Judikative - im Dunkeln, nicht aber deren Rechtsanwälte und Inkassounternehmen.

Wie willst Du Menschen dazu bringen, die Warnmail zu lesen und nicht ungelesen zu löschen?

LG
P


----------



## katzenjens (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wirklich ernst gemeint, wer nach einer derart langen Zeit immer noch nicht gefunden hat, was man von nbs24 oder anderen halbseidenen Seiten zu halten hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Google-Suche mit "nachbarschaft24" fördert genug zutage. Auch haben die Medien intensiv darüber berichtet.

Wer mit derart geschlossenen Augen durchs Netz und die Medien geht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.:wall:

Wir posten hier dauernd unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Wer das nicht liest, anhört und versteht, der soll sich allen Ernstes überlegen, ob das Internet das richtige Medium für ihn ist.

Beim surfen im Internet sowie beim Lesen der EMails sollte man Sorgfalt und gesundes Misstrauen walten lassen. Im Internet gibt es, wie im echten Leben auch, dunkle Ecken.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## drachen08 (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich diese Thematik vor einiger Zeit auch mal aufgegriffen, Rückantwort war ungefähr: Verständnis haben usw....
Na, vielleicht irre ich mich ja. :roll:


----------



## katzenjens (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Meine, zugegebenermassen etwas harsche Antwort bezog sich auf die Sache mit Kettenbriefen o.ä. . Teste selbst, Google nach "Nachbarschaft24" und der zweite Treffer landet schon hier. Was will man mehr?

Rate mal, wieviele Anfragen ich alleine wegen der "putzigen" Videos täglich bekomme. Auflösung: ca. 50-100! Und rate mal, wieviele davon Fragen haben, welche in den Videos oder hier im Erste-Hilfe-Kasten bereits beantwortet wurden. Auflösung: 99,99%

Da wird man schon mal etwas mürbe. Teilweise wird sogar böse reagiert, wenn man die Opfer nicht sofort per Messenger oder gar Telefon kontaktiert, um ihnen persönliche Rechtsberatung zu geben. Und das alles für lau, 24h täglich? Nee, oder? Den anderen Helfern hier im Forum inkl. der Admins geht es nicht anders.

Wir können hier nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bieten. Weder persönliche Rechtsberatung noch Aufruf zu zweifelhaften Aktionen.

Die Anbieter der zweifelhaften Dienstleistungen agieren in einer rechtlichen Grauzone. Will sagen, es ist nicht verboten, die Betroffenen mit sinnlosen Drohungen vollzumüllen. Wobei es für die Verbraucher auch nicht verboten ist, den Drohungen der Anbieter die kalte Schulter zu zeigen . Niemand von den Nutzlosanbietern wird vor Gericht gehen, ausser der Betroffene verhält sich sehr dämlich und liefert sich selbst ans Messer.

Die Tipps hier sind doch recht einfach zu befolgen. Wo zahlt sich ignorieren sonst noch aus? :scherzkeks:

Viele Grüße,
Jens

bis jetzt 20 Mails und PNs von Youtube *seufz*


----------



## drachen08 (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich kann diese Argumentation nachvollziehen.
Selbst mal zu googlen, ist für so manchen anstrengend. Dein Link ist in vielen Foren, doch was hilft's, wenn einigen User die Finger ermüden( etwas Ironie muss sein). Habe mich oftmals deiner bedient. 
Bin selbst mal auf so einer Abzocker-Seite geraten, nur die haben keinen Cent, dies trotz Drohungen und Inkasso-Mahnungen erhalten. Irgendwann haben die aufgegeben.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Aktenzeichen: HRB 77296: 	Bekannt gemacht am: 27.10.2008 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Veröffentlichungen des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt am Main Die in () gesetzten Angaben der Geschäftsanschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
> 
> ...


Registerportal

Zur Erinnerung: Im hessischen Staatsanzeiger http://stanz.ms-visucom.de/anwendungen/ms-visucom/bilder/firma80/2008_public/Ausgabe_11_2008.pdf
auf Seite 656 (Seite 16 im PDF-Dokument) findet sich eine Inkassoerlaubnis.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wer hat denn jetzt die Inkassolizenz? U.P. hatte wohl noch nie eine. :unzufrieden:


----------



## Skökkja (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich meinte ja auch keine Kettenmail nach dem Motto: einfach mal eine an alles was sich an E-mailaddys finden läßt, sondern ne Mail an Freunde. Die kennen "meine" Adresse und lesen sie und könnten sie ihren Freunden weiterschicken, aber OK, ich seh schon meine Idee wird hier eher als Blödchenvorschlag aufgefasst. Hier steht wirklich genug zu dem Thema, aber wieviele fallen dennoch darauf rein? Und solang immer wieder soviele drauf reinfallen solang werden die Leute die hinter alldem Mist stecken sich eins husten von wegen müde werden....


----------



## Skökkja (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise, war etwas heftig. Aber ich  hätte njicht gedacht für meine Idee gleich so angegriffen zu werden/ unterstellt zu kriegen ich würde SPAMS schreiben wollen. Ich persönlich hätte mich gefreut, hätte mich einer meiner Bekannten vor dieser Seite gewarnt....


----------



## webwatcher (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Deine  Absicht ist lobenswert und wenn du es in deinem Bekanntenkreis machst, 
ist auch nichts  dagegen einzuwenden.  Als Massenaktion ist es problematisch, 
weil es durchaus als Spam mißverstanden werden kann und  weil weiter täglich neue Nutzlosseiten  hinzukommen.
Man kann nicht gegen jede Gefahr massenweise Mails versenden. 

Diese Regeln sollte man nicht nur beim online-shoppen beachten
Microsite: - Verisign - 10 Top-Tipps für sicheres Online-Shopping - heise Security


> *1. Gesunder Menschenverstand*
> 2. Virenschutz und Phishing-Filter nutzen
> 3. URLs anschauen
> 4. Fokus auf vertrauenswürdige Anbieter
> ...



Punkt 1 ist der allerwichtigste.


----------



## Skökkja (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Problem ist nur: es gibt ja auch einige Seiten die ähnlich schlicht aufgebaut sind, ähnliche "Dienste" anbieten usw wie NBS24, die aber im Gegensatz dazu wirklich kostenlos sind. Es ist immer schwer auf den ersten Blick gleich sehen zu können, ob es nun Betrug ist oder nicht. Und inzwischen steht viel zu NBS24, ja, aber wie schon auch hier oft genug gesagt wurde: es gibt immer neue Seiten dieser Art, immer neue Tricks. Ist man nun einer der ersten "Glücklichen", so findet sich auch nicht immer gleich über Google was. Als ich diese Mail bekam mich hätte eine Freundin gesucht (unter Angabe eines Namens mit dem ich tatsächlich viel zu tun hab) fiel ich wie viele andre drauf herein. Aber als die erste Rechnung kam und ich nach dieser Seite googelte fand ich damals nicht sofort soviele Infos genau dazu....


----------



## webwatcher (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Skökkja schrieb:


> Es ist immer schwer auf den ersten Blick gleich sehen zu können, ob es nun Betrug ist oder nicht.


Wenn etwas per Spam, also unaufgefordert kommt, gehört es ohne  wenn und  aber sofort in die Tonne.
Seriöse Seiten spammen nicht.


----------



## Skökkja (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das mit dem Namen war ein mieser Trick. Ich geb zu es war dumm gleich zu schauen statt die betreffende Person erstmal zu fragen, aber leider: es passiert. Und scheinbar ja immernoch genug obwohl die Seite schon sprichwörtlich in aller Munde ist.


----------



## dvill (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung: Im hessischen Staatsanzeiger ... findet sich eine Inkassoerlaubnis.


Auch ganz interessant:





> Die qualifizierte Person muss in dem Unternehmen dauerhaft beschäftigt, in allen Angelegenheiten, die Rechtsdienstleistungen des Unternehmens betreffen, weisungsunabhängig und weisungsbefugt sowie zur Vertretung nach außen berechtigt sein.


RDG - Gesetz über außergerichtliche Rechtsdienstleistungen

Hier sollte das Rechtsdienstleistungsregister zu finden sein:

http://www.rechtsdienstleistungsregister.de/index.php?button=hilfe&sess_clean=1


> Eine in der Vergangenheit erteilte Inkassoerlaubnis hat noch bis zum 31.12.2008 Gültigkeit.


http://www.inkassokosten.com/inkassokosten-fragen-antworten.html


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was mag das bedeuten?

"Vertrag über den außergerichtlichen Einzug" autor - Google-Suche


----------



## dvill (1 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Das kann einfache Ursachen haben. In Verbindung mit diesem Angebot findet Google drei Schreibweisen des Firmennamens, die scheinbar beliebig gestreut werden:
> 
> Variante A: Ergebnisse 1 - 8 von 8 für "netsolutions trading fze". (0,21 Sekunden)
> Variante B:  Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 892 für "netsolutions fze". (0,14 Sekunden)
> ...


Es gibt nicht nur Varianten in der Schreibweise des Firmennamens. Die Adresse gibt auch was her.

Der Firmenvertreter, der zur Zeit vor deutschen Amtsgerichten wertlose Abwesenheitsurteile sammeln lässt, für die er sich so schämt, dass fast alles Wichtige vor der Veröffentlichung geschwärzt werden muss, gibt als Adresse "Za abeel Road 18, Karama" an. Diese Adresse findet sich auch bei Google:

Za'abeel Road karama - Google-Suche

Der Stadtplan von Dubai kennt aber auch die Straße "Za'abel Road ": Dubaimap
(Suchen mit "Za'abeel" bzw. "Karama")

Diese Straße liegt im Stadtplan dort, wo auch der Text "AL KARAMA" zu finden ist. Auch Google kennt diesen Zusammenhang

Za'abel Road karama - Google-Suche

Die Treffer für die Kombination "abeel Karama" sind durch Netsolution(s) selbst erzeugt worden, die für "abel Karama" sehen für mich "echt" aus. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Adresse "Za'abel Road" eher richtig ist und das Versehen in der Schreibweise nicht zufällig erfolgte.


----------



## Martin Fitting (6 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es ist merklich ruhiger geworden, ich glaube, die Masche mit der nachbarschaft24 läuft zum Glück aus. Die Brüder werden sich wohl etwas neues überlegen. Bestimmt etwas ähnliches. Diese Informationen und die Vorgängersite haben sehr viel wertvolles geleistet, sie haben vielen, wenn auch oft zu spät, die Angst vor diesen Aasgeiern genommen, und auch für spätere Abzockversuche sensibilisiert. Von hier aus vielen Dank für die lange Geduld der Moderatoren und den anderen hilfsbereiten Geistern.


----------



## drachen08 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Letztendlich haben viele Foren dazu beigetragen, das die Abzockermasche und Einschüchterung nicht mehr oder seltener funktioniert. User wehren sich endlich. :-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Es ist merklich ruhiger geworden, ich glaube, die Masche mit der nachbarschaft24 läuft zum Glück aus. Die Brüder werden sich wohl etwas neues überlegen. Bestimmt etwas ähnliches.



Ist wohl schon da 

Und weils so schön ist: doppelt gemoppelt hält besser!


----------



## marcel82 (6 November 2008)

*Nachbarschaft24.com  Brauche Gesetztestext*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich weiß das es nicht ausreichend ist das eine Firme den Preiß was es kosten soll NUR in den AGB´s stehen hat und NICHT ZUSÄTZLICH auf der Seite wo man sich anmelden muss

kann mir jemand den § nennen wo ich das finden kann damit ich das der Inkassofirma mitteilen kann!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!!

Marcel


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.com  Brauche Gesetztestext*



marcel82 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand den § nennen wo ich das finden kann damit ich das der Inkassofirma mitteilen kann!




Ob es überhaupt Sinn macht zu korrespondieren 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Sally67 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo an alle
Ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden!
Schuldigung, aber auch ich wurde ein Opfer ... hatte große Panik das ich was zahlen sollte was ich garnicht wollte! Dachte jetzt biste dran, irgendwann kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher ...
Bin dann auf dieses Forum gestossen und habe viele dieser Seiten gelesen und auch die Tips und habe mich mal vertrauensvoll auf diese Tips eingelassen!
Das Endresultat war dann 2 E Mail, 2 Mahnbriefe und ein Inkassobrief!
Und jetzt ist die Brieffreundschaft vorbei!
Ich habe Ruhe. Es kommt kein Brief mehr ...
Ich kann euch nur empfehlen macht nix und dann ist schnell schluss

Sally67


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Sally67 schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist die Brieffreundschaft vorbei!
> Ich habe Ruhe. Es kommt kein Brief mehr ...



Es ist schön, auch mal Rückmeldungen zu lesen, vor allem wenn sie so erfreulich sind.  
( Was wir ja prophezeit haben  )


----------



## Antiscammer (6 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Sally67 schrieb:


> Das Endresultat war dann 2 E Mail, 2 Mahnbriefe und ein Inkassobrief!



Das liegt durchaus im Rahmen des üblichen "Engagements" der Abzocker.
Verwunderlich wäre es auch nicht, wenn noch 2 oder 3 weitere Inkassobriefe gekommen wären, oder evtl. 1-2 Anwaltsbriefe. Wird oft so beobachtet.

Aber schön, dass jetzt Ruhe im Salon ist. :sun:

Und für alle anderen das beste Beispiel, viele, viele andere machen es genauso, und ... ... denen passiert *nichts*.


----------



## Bergmann (7 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also wenn es hilfreich ist, auch bei mir kamen zwei E-Mails, eine Mahnung per Post und ein Brief vom Inkassobüro. Seit ca. sieben Wochen Ruhe. Ging aber auch nur um 10 €. War denen wohl zu billig.:scherzkeks:
Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## Sally67 (8 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Leute
Ich lese ja schon lange die Seiten mit und konnte es schon garnicht mehr lesen ... 
Man kann die ganze Geschichte auch tot reden.
Ich kann nur immer wieder betonen ... habt Vertrauen Leute und tut nix!!!
Es geht tatsächlich ....
Und hab noch nicht mal einen widerruf geschickt ... 
Liebe Grüße
_nancy_


----------



## dvill (10 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade leicht fassungslos:
> 
> Site report for www.wdr5.de


Geht noch besser. Rank 4 ist klasse.


----------



## Bigfoot (11 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Sally67 schrieb:


> Und hab noch nicht mal einen widerruf geschickt ...



Hallo, 
einen Widerruf sollte man schon schicken, sofern man es mit ehrbaren Geschäftsleuten zu tun hat, und davon gehen wir doch alle aus, oder?. 
Falls nicht, hat man zumindest nichts verkehrt gemacht. 
Bei mir kam übrigends noch einmal im September eine Mahnung, ca. 1/2 Jahr nach dem letzten Gruß aus Eschborn. 
Auf den versprochenen Mahnbescheid "innerhalb von 5 Tagen" warte ich noch heute. 
Also auch in Zukunft keinen Schreck bekommen, falls was kommt. 
Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## jupp11 (11 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bigfoot schrieb:


> sofern man es mit ehrbaren Geschäftsleuten zu tun hat, und davon gehen wir doch alle aus, oder?. r



aja an den Weihnachtsmann und  den Osterhasen glauben wir ja auch alle... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Sally67 (11 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Leute
Also ich bleibe völlig entspannt das da nichts mehr kommt und wenn doch tapeziere ich damit meine Küche ... :-D

Liebe Grüße
Sally67


----------



## Titanic-Leser (11 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

*Nur mal zur Info *: Heute mal wieder Post bekommen; von einer "Deutschen Inkassostelle". Schicken eine Forderungsaufstellung (insges. € 94,45 davon € 27,50 "Inkassogebühren), berufen sich auf §§ 280, 286 BGB und gehen davon aus (LOL), dass sie innerhalb von 5 Tagen "über den Betrag verfügen" können:scherzkeks: Ein Aktenzeichen wurde noch beigefügt und eine Infosite w*w.aktuelles-Inkassorecht.de- mit persönlichem Login-Bereich )
Insgesamt etwas schwach und zahm das Ganze (nichtmal ne Androhung von wasauchimmer) Naja das Schreiben kommt in meine Sammlung, man weiss ja nicht wie lange es dauert, bis das nächste Brieflein anflattert...


----------



## dvill (12 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Insgesamt etwas schwach und zahm das Ganze (nichtmal ne Androhung von wasauchimmer)


Die Frage ist, ob das einer taktischen Wechselbedrohung nach dem Muster Zuckerbrot und Peitsche entspricht oder ob man versucht, nur als Zahlungsdienstleister zu erscheinen. Inkassotätigkeiten unterliegen einer behördlichen Erlaubnis.

Man darf ohnehin gespannt sein, wie im kommenden Jahr der Bugatti vollgetankt werden wird.


----------



## Martin Fitting (14 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Auf der NTV-Site habe ich gelesen, dass ein "ehemaliger Insider" behauptet, dass rund 50 % der Rechnungen bezahlt werden. :wall:Wirklich erstaunlich. Warum ehrlich Geld verdienen, wenn es auch so geht. So wie unsere Justiz vorgeht, könnte man sich einen militanten Verbraucherschutz, so eine Mafia gegen Verbrecher wünschen, die diesen Gaunern wirklich die ...... einklemmt.


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Auf der NTV-Site habe ich gelesen, dass ein "ehemaliger Insider" behauptet, dass rund 50 % der Rechnungen bezahlt werden.


Das ist wohl eher ein Wunschtraum des Betreffenden, mit dem er sich interessant machen will, 
aber die 10-20% von einigen hunderttausend Betroffenen  wie es  von den Verbraucherzentralen
 geschätzt wird, reichen auch schon für einen luxuriösen Lebenstil.


----------



## dvill (14 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der Firmenvertreter, der fleissig Abwesenheitsurteile sammeln lässt, nennt seine Firma "netsolutions FZE", auf Rechnungen sieht es so aus:

http://sprachen-blog.de/wp-content/themes/fallseason-10/images/rechnung.pdf

Können Amtsrichter lesen?


----------



## drachen08 (15 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich kann die nicht verstehen, die nach vielen Aufklärungen und dies in verschiedenen Foren, immer noch zahlen. Diverse Links geben noch dazu reichliche Informationen.
Wer dann immer noch zahlt, der hat zu viel Geld.


----------



## dvill (15 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Man neigt zu einer solchen Betrachtung, trotzdem ist sie falsch.

Es gibt viele, die sind mit rechtlichen Fragen wenig befasst und auch persönlich überfordert. Die können einfach den Vorgang nicht rational beurteilen. Das sind Kinder, Jugendliche und Erwachsene, die hier ein Handicap haben.

Dazu kommt akute Angst, die durch die Bedrohungssschreiben geschürt wird. Man droht mit Schufa-Einträgen, Lohnpfändung usw., was für viele eine ganz schreckliche Konsequenz wäre. Das schaltet rationales Denken aus. Für Kinder reicht es aus, die Eltern könnten etwas erfahren ...

Natürlich sollte niemand mafiösen Mahndroherpressungen Folge leisten und das konspirative Banditentum hinter ausländischen Tarnadressen am Leben erhalten, aber das ist nicht bei allen Teilnehmern des Internets präsent und wird noch lange benötigen, Allgemeingut zu werden.


----------



## drachen08 (15 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Geht es um Paragraphen, kann diese letztendlich nur ein Jurist abwägen und einschätzen. User führen ihre Erfahrungen an und wie 
Aber ist nicht falsch was du anführst, die Schreckminuten und Panik sind/ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden. Würden man jedoch in dieser Erstarrung bleiben, ist und bleibt man Handlungsunfähig. Kindern und Jugenlichen kann man nur raten - die Eltern einzuweihen, den anderen Personenkreis, Menschen ihres Vertrauens hinzuziehen, damit sie die Angst/Panik verlieren.


----------



## Sally67 (15 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo nochmal
mich würde jetzt mal die Kehrseite der Medallie interessieren ...
Was passiert eigentlich mit denen die brav zahlen???
Haben die nach einmal zahlen ruhe oder kriegen die öfter Zahlungsauffoderungen???

Gruß
Sally67


----------



## sascha (15 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Sally67 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> mich würde jetzt mal die Kehrseite der Medallie interessieren ...
> Was passiert eigentlich mit denen die brav zahlen???
> Haben die nach einmal zahlen ruhe oder kriegen die öfter Zahlungsauffoderungen???
> ...



Wer fragwürdige Forderungen bezahlt, ist dafür verantwortlich, dass die organisierte und bandenmäßige Abzocke weiter und weiter geht. Denn so lange auch nur ein paar Hohlköpfe zahlen, so lange lohnt sich für das Gesindel auch das "Geschäft" mit der Einschüchterung und den nicht existenten Forderungen.

Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wer einmal zahlt, bekommt tatsächlich nicht selten nach einem Jahr nochmal eine Mahnung/Rechnung, weil ja dann angeblich der Betrag für ein weiteres Jahr fällig sei.

Es gibt aber kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Sally67 (16 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Frage beantwortet?


Ja.... ! danke schön!


----------



## Bigfoot (20 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo, 

ich habe gestern folgenden Zeitungsartikel über ein Gerichtsurteil aus Frankfurt/Main gelesen: 

Inkasso Drohungen sind nicht zulässig : Textarchiv : Berliner Kurier Archiv

Anfrage an unsere Spezialisten: Weiß jemand näheres darüber? 
Galt dieses Urteil unseren Freunden aus Eschborn? 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bigfoot schrieb:


> Anfrage an unsere Spezialisten: Weiß jemand näheres darüber?
> Galt dieses Urteil unseren Freunden aus Eschborn?



Einfach mal mit dem Aktenzeichen googeln 
380 C 1732/08 - Google-Suche

08_10_10_AG_Frankfurt_380_C_1732_08

Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## darkphonix (24 November 2008)

*nachbarschaft24.net*

HI Leute"!

Habe erst heute euer Forum endeckt.


und zwar geht es wieder mal um nachbarschaft24.net. 

Ich habe eine Frage da ihr euch da sicher besser auskennt.
(Haben mir schon ziemelich viele foren hier durchgelesen)



Ich habe mich anscheinend am letzen jahr in dezember bei denen angemeldet und irgendwann mitte dieses jahres dann mahnung ectera bekommen.


Natürlich war ich dumm und hab das eingezahlt ( damals gabs schon probleme ) die sahen das nicht das ich das gezahlt hatte usw.

Heute ist wieder so ein Mahnbrief eingegangen in dem drinen steht ich hätte
die rechnung nicht bezahlt.

Kann ich diese rechnung jetzt auch noch wiederrufen oder habe ich da ich die erste Rechnung gezahlt habe (habe gleich bei der ersten rechnung dazugesagt das ich kündige) diese rechnung auch wiederrufen? 
Oder muss ich die jetzt zahlen da ich schon eine Eingezahlt habe? 


Gruß und hoffe auf hilfe Dark pHönix


----------



## Wembley (24 November 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft24.net*



darkphonix schrieb:


> Oder muss ich die jetzt zahlen da ich schon eine Eingezahlt habe?


In diesem Link wird dieser Frage nachgegangen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Das wird dich wohl beruhigen. Noch mehr beruhigen wird dich, wenn du die Links ganz oben (oberhalb dieses Threads) liest.

Da steht alles, was du wissen musst.


----------



## dvill (24 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Inkassorechnungen sind immer schädlich, teilweise sogar sehr:

heise online - 24.11.08 - Schädlings-Mails tarnen sich als Inkasso-Rechnung


----------



## ElizaD (24 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nachdem ich im Juli die erste Rechnung von _nachbarschaftspost.com_ per Musterschreiben als E-Mail an eine von denen angegebene Mail-Adresse abgewimmelt hatte, erhielt ich heute die Mahnung der Deutschen Inkassostelle in Eschborn, merkwürdigerweise mit Versendedatum vom 14.11.2008 unter Hinweis auf die Ihnen wohlbekannte Seite _aktuelles-inkassorecht.de_, deren Irrelevanz Sie hier ja sehr gut und für mich erleichternd dargestellt haben. 

Ich werde also natürlich nicht zahlen, zumal die 5-Tages-Frist, die auch in dem Schreiben an mich wieder gesetzt ist, längst abgelaufen ist.

Allerdings frage ich mich, wie man im Rahmen der deutschen Gesetze dazu beitragen könnte, dass der Deutschen Inkassostelle die Lizenz entzogen wird, da sie ja offensichtlich einen [...] unterstützt bzw durch Berufung auf zwei angebliche Urteile, davon eins von einem sächsischen Amtsgericht (weitere Details geschwärzt) noch verschärft. 

Könnte ich diese Herzchen von der DIS wegen [...] verklagen und brächte das was?

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## ElizaD (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nanu? Was sollen die Tilgungen in meinem Text? Der getilgte Ausdruck kommt sogar im Titel des vorliegenden Forums vor (?!)


----------



## melko (25 November 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hmm ich habe mir soeben die ganzen Beiträge bezüglich nachbarschaft24 durchgelesen, nachdem ich ebenfalls eine Mahnung in meinem Mail-Postfach von denen fand.

Ich habe daraufhin fälschlicherweise mein E-Mail Account gelöscht. Nun die Frage, was passiert nun!?? Wenn die E-Mail-Adresse nicht mehr existiert und ich nicht meine richtige Hausadresse bei der Anmeldung auf dieser sch* Seite angegeben habe, wie die meisten von uns hier.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung!?

DANKE für jede Hilfe.


----------



## bernhard (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

In dem Fall muss man vermutlich sein Geld behalten. Man wird nicht einmal durch schwachsinnige Mahnbedrohungen belästigt.


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



bernhard schrieb:


> In dem Fall muss man vermutlich sein Geld behalten.


Schrecklich und  das vor Weihnachten 


bernhard schrieb:


> Man wird nicht einmal durch schwachsinnige Mahnbedrohungen belästigt.


Wer die vermißt, braucht nur im Thread zu lesen, da gibt´s genügend Beispiele.

Ansonsten halt das Kalletaler Dreieck


----------



## melko (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

das heißt ich kann das ganze einfach ignorieren, mein Geld behalten weiterleben !? :-D :-D

cool ... *hehe


----------



## ElizaD (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Darf ich noch einmal fragen, ob man (ich) mit dazu beitragen könnte, dass der Deutschen Inkassostelle die Lizenz entzogen wird, weil sie derart [Euphemismus an]zweifelhafte[/Euphemismus ab] Mahnungen tätigt, und das auch noch durch Hinweis  auf zwei angeblich einschlägige Gerichtsurteile verschärft?

Könnte ich die Bande verklagen?


----------



## jupp11 (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es läuft bereits seit geraumer  Zeit ein  Verfahren gegen diesen Laden, das   bisher zu keinem
  greifbaren Ergebnis geführt hat.
Die deutsche Justiz tut sich unglaublich schwer damit, dubiose Handlungsweisen juristisch  zu 
"bewerten".

Bei dem  endlosen  Beschwerdeberg  mehr oder weniger dürfte da eine  mehr oder wenige kaum 
etwas ausmachen.


----------



## ElizaD (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Die deutsche Justiz tut sich unglaublich schwer damit, dubiose Handlungsweisen juristisch  zu
> "bewerten".
> 
> Bei dem  endlosen  Beschwerdeberg  mehr oder weniger dürfte da eine  mehr oder wenige kaum etwas ausmachen.



Vielleicht erführe man dann immerhin, woher die Schwierigkeiten kommen. Eventuell gibt es da eine Gesetzeslücke. Dann müsste man mit einer Beschwerde an seinen zuständigen Abgeordneten herantreten.

Es sehen sich allzuviele betrogen.


----------



## bernhard (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es gibt Berichte, wie man gegen das Unwesen vorgehen kann, wenn man sich der Aufgabe gewachsen fühlt:

Deutsche Inkassostelle kassiert erneut einstweilige Verfügung! - News - Nicht Abzocken e.V.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Zuständig für Beschwerden i.S. DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn ist inzwischen das

Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Frankfurt
Zeil 42, 60313 Frankfurt am Main
Tel.: 069 1367-01, Fax: 069 1367-2976

In dieser Angelegenheit sind inzwischen zwei Sachbearbeiter/-innen tätig, deren Namen ich hier aber nicht nennen darf.

Aber die Beschwerden werden sicherlich die betreffenden Personen erreichen.


----------



## ElizaD (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Besten Dank!


----------



## ElizaD (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

"Das Gericht geht davon aus, dass hier der Straftatbestand des [.....] vorliegt." Deutsche Inkassostelle kassiert erneut einstweilige Verfügung! - News - Nicht Abzocken e.V.

(Der Ausdruck hätte in meinem ersten Beitrag oben wohl nicht gelöscht zu werden brauchen...)


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es besteht ein rechtlicher Unterschied zwischen Zitaten und Postinginhalten. 
Für Zitate muß in der Regel * der Autor  des Zitats  gerade stehen, für Postinginhalte die Forenbetreiber
Abmahnungen sind eine häßliche und  teure  Angelegenheit.

*deswegen lassen wir hier auch keine Links/Zitate  auf/von  Webseiten ohne  nachvollziehbares Impressum zu


----------



## ElizaD (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es geht nicht ums Zitieren, sondern um den jurstischen Tatbestand, wofür man sich heute wohl auf diese Richterin berufen kann. Oder nicht?


----------



## ElizaD (25 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nebenbei bemerkt kam auch in meinem merkwürdigerweise wieder redigierten Beitrag der Hinweis auf den Betrug auch nur in einem Zitat vor, das von der zitierten Web Site kopiert, in Anführungszeichen gesetzt und mit einem Link versehen ist.


----------



## blowfish (26 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ElizaD
Es ist nun mal in Deutschland so, dass keiner "Betrüger" genannt werden darf, bevor in einem Gerichtsverfahren ein Richter den Beschuldigten als Betrüger schuldig gesprochen hat.
Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte er das Recht gegen solche Meinungen vorzugehen und damit Recht zu bekommen.


----------



## ElizaD (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



blowfish schrieb:


> Keiner [darf] "Betrüger" genannt werden, bevor in einem Gerichtsverfahren ein Richter den Beschuldigten als Betrüger schuldig gesprochen hat.
> Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte er das Recht, gegen solche Meinungen vorzugehen und damit Recht zu bekommen.




Eben. Siehe hier: Deutsche Inkassostelle kassiert erneut einstweilige Verfügung! - News - Nicht Abzocken e.V.

Das ist zwar noch kein Urteil in der Hauptsache, sondern erst eine Einstweilige Verfügung.

Diese Richterin würde ich gern unterstützen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sollte jemand das Bedürfnis verspüren, die (permanent wechselnden) Banken über das Unternehmen zu informieren, dann bitte vorsichtig!

Denn sonst könnte es liebe Post aus Gießen geben!


----------



## bernhard (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Gegen Sachinformationen ist wenig einzuwenden. Man sollte ohnehin die Informationen bei einer Verbraucherzentrale bündeln, z.B.:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenÜbersicht.htm


----------



## ElizaD (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



bernhard schrieb:


> Man sollte... die Informationen bei einer Verbraucherzentrale bündeln, z.B.:
> 
> http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenÜbersicht.htm


 
Gute Idee. Dort heißt es: 



			
				vzhh.de schrieb:
			
		

> [noparse]Die Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH musste vor dem Landgericht Koblenz (Az. 1 O 484/07) am 17.04.2008 eine weitere Schlappe hinnehmen.
> 
> Das Inkassoinstitut hatte auf seiner Internetseite schuldenverzeichnis.de - das Schulden Verzeichnis - Insolvenzen diejenigen Betroffenen, welche den Zahlungsaufforderungen nach einer Registrierung auf der Seite lebenscheck.com nicht nachgekommen waren, mit deren Personendaten und dem Zusatz "Onlineverzeichnis säumiger Schuldner" sowie "Keine Chance für Leute mit schlechter Zahlungsmoralbei Anbietern von elektronischen Dientleistungen per Internet dank www.schuldnerverzeichnis.de", veröffentlicht.
> 
> Die erfolgreiche Klage der Kundin führte zu einem Löschungsanspruch der Personendaten... Betroffene sind dazu aufgerufen, die Veröffentlichung Ihrer Personendaten auf der Seite schuldenverzeichnis.de - das Schulden Verzeichnis - Insolvenzen zu kontrollieren und ggf. die Löschung dieser Daten zu veranlassen.[/noparse]


 
Auf der angegebenen, verlinkten Seite, die von der DIS betrieben worden war (noch betrieben wird?), liest man mittlerweile:

Die Domain wird vom Inhaber zum Verkauf angeboten. 

Schöner Effekt. 

Da die Einstweilige Verfügung des hessischen Richterin von Oktober 2008 auf der Verbraucherzentrale-Seite der vzhh noch nicht verzeichnet ist, werde ich die Betreiber der vzhh mal darauf hinweisen.


----------



## ElizaD (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hier mein Mail an die vzhh ([email protected])



			
				mail schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Dank für Ihre Warnungen im Internet vor den im Betreff erwähnten Gaunern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> ....je eher Herrn P. die Lizenz entzogen würde....


Man kann niemandem eine Lizenz entziehen, die der Betreffende überhaupt nicht erhalten hat...


----------



## ElizaD (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Man kann niemandem eine Lizenz entziehen, die der Betreffende überhaupt nicht erhalten hat...


 
Aha?


----------



## ElizaD (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Man kann niemandem eine Lizenz entziehen, die der Betreffende überhaupt nicht erhalten hat...


 
Sie beziehen sich hierauf: http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1782392#post1782392
Es wäre also dann gut, wenn der ganzen DIS die Lizenz entzogen würde.



			
				Laserhawk schrieb:
			
		

> Die Inkassolizenz des R.M. endet lt. Gesetz aber erst zum 31.12.2008.---Bis dahin hat der Fäustle-Clan also Zeit, jemanden zu finden, der dem zuständigen Gericht vertrauenswürdig genug erscheint, um die Inkassolizenz zu bekommen.


 
Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg wird mich hoffentlich trotz meiner anscheinenden, versehentlichen Aufbesserung von Herrn P[ edit]  verstehen.

Wer ist der "Fäustle-Klan", den Laserhawk erwähnt, wissen Sie das?


----------



## sascha (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Wer ist der "Fäustle-Klan", den Laserhawk erwähnt, wissen Sie das?



Das sind die jungen Herrschaften und ihre Helfershelfer, die hinter dieser Nachbarschafts-Masche stecken...


----------



## ElizaD (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



sascha schrieb:


> Das sind die jungen Herrschaften und ihre Helfershelfer, die hinter dieser Nachbarschafts-Masche stecken...


 
Ist das Vermutung oder beweisbar?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ElizaD schrieb:


> Ist das Vermutung oder beweisbar?


Gewissheiten, die aber deutschen Gerichten nicht ausreichen.
Deutsche Gerichte sind "innovativen"  Unternehmen  ggü. sehr nachsichtig


----------



## ElizaD (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Gewissheiten, die aber deutschen Gerichten nicht ausreichen.
> Deutsche Gerichte sind "innovativen" Unternehmen ggü. sehr nachsichtig


 
Hätten Sie ein Beispiel für diese Gewissheiten?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



ElizaD schrieb:


> Hätten Sie ein Beispiel für diese Gewissheiten?


Glauben *Sie * allen Ernstes , dass ich so etwas hier öffentlich poste und 
 damit die Forenbetreiber in Schwierigkeiten bringe?


----------



## ElizaD (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Glauben *Sie *allen Ernstes , dass ich so etwas hier öffentlich poste (1) und
> damit die Forenbetreiber in Schwierigkeiten bringe? (2)


 

Zu (1): Ja, da Sie es so nachdrücklich behauptet haben.

Zu (2): Es müssten Formulierungen möglich sein, die zB das Ganze als bloße Meinung hinstellen und niemand in Schwierigkeiten bringen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Bin doch *Ihnen* ggü. keine Rechenschaft schuldig. 

EOT


----------



## sascha (27 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Hätten Sie ein Beispiel für diese Gewissheiten?





> Bin doch Ihnen ggü. keine Rechenschaft schuldig.



Exakt so ist es. Wir arbeiten regelmäßig mit Verbraucherschützern und Ermittlungsbehörden zusammen und teilen diesen auf Anfrage gerne unsere Erkenntnisse mit - so, wie wir es seit gut sieben Jahren in bewährter Manier machen. Dabei bitte ich aber auch um Verständnis, dass wir nicht alles, was wir wissen, hier auch im Forum ausbreiten - zumal nicht auf anonyme Anfrage hin. Das muss nicht sein und schadet nur mehr, als es nutzt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ ElizaD

Wer googelt, der findet.....


----------



## ElizaD (28 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Bin doch *Ihnen* ggü. keine Rechenschaft schuldig.
> 
> EOT


 
(?) Dann provozieren Sie nicht mit rätselhaften Reden Rückfragen.


----------



## ElizaD (28 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> @ ElizaD
> 
> Wer googelt, der findet.....


 
Danke. Diese Seite vom 22.3.2008 enthält vieles [ edit]  , allerdings meist Vermutungen.

Es wäre nach meinem jetzigen Eindruck wohl am ehesten ein Fall für die zuständigen hessischen Abgeordneten. Sie könnten gewichtigere Anfragen an die Strafverfolgungsbehörden richten als einfache vereinzelte Bürger. Der Abgezockten (oder Belästigten) sind so viele, dass Untätigkeit hier Wählerstimmen kosten könnte, was sich die Abgeordneten sagen müssten. Wenn juristische Verfolgung der Mahner (jener seltsamen Rechtsanwältin zB) in München möglich war, müsste das in Frankfurt ebenfalls gehen.

Wer sind die Abgeordneten, die für Eschborn zuständig sind, weiß das einer aus dem Handgelenk? 

Sonst prüfe ich das nach und stelle die Adressen dann hier ein, falls einer diesen schreiben will.


----------



## wahlhesse (28 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Wählergedächtnis

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## ElizaD (28 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Wählergedächtnis
> 
> LG
> wahlhesse


 

Dankeschön. Ich werde nachsehen. Mittlerweile werde ich versuchen, mit der Richterin von der Einstweiligen Verfügung zur DIS vom 10.10.2008 in Kontakt zu kommen, falls man ihre Entscheidung in der Hauptsache durch nachträglich gewonnenes einschlägiges Material unterstützen könnte bzw ob es was nützt, wenn man ebenfalls auf Unterlassung klagt; vgl hier 

(Sie macht in ihrer Begründung vor allem geltend, dass die angebliche Gläubigerfirma inexistent sei, ja kein schlechter Gedanke.)

Gruß Eliza


----------



## panzehir (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo 
ich habe auch von dieser seite eine inkasso post bekommen vor 6 monaten habe angst bekommen und bezahlt ich dachte es wäre nur einmalig habe mir dabei auch nichts gedacht ich dachte damit wäre es aus ich wusste aber nicht das ich auf dieser seite angemeldet war. 1. inkassopost bezahlt.
und vor 2 tagen habe ich noch eine bekommen in dem steht das ich auf die vertragliche vereinbarung bereits bezahlt habe und somit die forderung anerkannt habe. was soll ich machen ICH HABE ANGST


----------



## Antiscammer (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



panzehir schrieb:


> was soll ich machen



*Tee.* 

Und:
Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde

Also.

So - who cares? :roll:


----------



## dvill (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die wüsten Söhne leben gut davon, dass Leute Angst haben. Wer vor den schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben keine Angst mehr hat, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## panzehir (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

von diesen videos werde ich nicht schlau 
weil ich die erste mahnung reagiert habe und schon bezahlt habe


----------



## dvill (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## katzenjens (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



panzehir schrieb:


> von diesen videos werde ich nicht schlau
> weil ich die erste mahnung reagiert habe und schon bezahlt habe



YouTube - Schon bezahlt oder gar Ratenzahlung?

Wie kann ich das noch klarer ausdrücken?

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Baksi (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich habe mich gerade erst neu registriert, denn ich brauche eure Hilfe!
Ich habe alle eure Beiträge gelesen und bin total verunsichert. 

Mir geht es genau so wie viele sagen. Ich habe gestern Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen und bin jetzt nun total voller Panik!

In dem Schreiben wird "wie bekannt"  gedroht. Weiter steht auch drinnen, dass ich schon einmal eine Rechnung bezahlt habe. Leider weiß ich das nicht mehr. :wall: Denn ich habe (ein anderer Fall) schon einmal mit dem Thema zu tun gehabt. Und damals war ich so blöd und habe gezahlt! :wall:
Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich vergangenes Jahr schon einmal eine Rechnung bezahlt habe, vor lauter Angst... :scherzkeks:

Was soll ich jetzt tun?

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand einen guten Rat geben!

vlg :wall:


----------



## bernhard (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Baksi schrieb:


> Ich habe alle eure Beiträge gelesen und bin total verunsichert.


Das kann nicht stimmen, weil alle unsere Beiträge zur Beruhigung führen.


----------



## wahlhesse (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Persönliche Beratung darf es hier aus rechtlichen Gründen leider nicht geben aber die Links in den vorherigen Beiträgen und oben auf dieser Seite sollten reichen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Baksi schrieb:


> Ich habe alle eure Beiträge gelesen und bin total verunsichert.


Wieso, es sind sicher schon dutzende Male die Infolinks gepostet worden.


Baksi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand einen guten Rat geben!


Die Links zu allen Ratschlägen stehen oben auf der Seite. Lesen mußt du sie schon selber
oder anschaun
Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)


----------



## Baksi (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

WWOOWW nun mal langsam! Ich dachte man kann sich hier "ausheulen" und wird nicht gleich verurteilt?!!

Ich habe eure Beiträge gelesen und auch die Links dazu, dennoch bin ich immer noch verunsichert. 
Leider bin ich mit dieser "Marterie" nicht so vertraut wie andere und trete ihr daher nicht so "selbstbewusst" entgegen! Mich schüchtern solche Schreiben auch immer noch ein - trotz der tollen Beiträge! 

In diesem Forum wird z. B. geschrieben, dass man auf diese Schreiben am Besten nicht antwortet. Allerdings habe ich auf andere Seiten schon gegenteiliges gelesen. 
Tja und nun wieder die Frage: Was macht man am Besten?

Sorry, aber mir machen die Drohungen auf den Schreiben immer noch Angst - deswegen habe ich auch wahrscheinlich meine erste Rechnung bezahlt. 

Trotzdem danke 
lg


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Baksi schrieb:


> Tja und nun wieder die Frage: Was macht man am Besten?


Das ist deine  Entscheidung, die dir niemand hier abnehmen darf ( Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz) 
Wenn du den Informationen hier kein Vertrauen schenkst, geh zu einer Verbraucherberatungszentrale  
 oder zu einem Anwalt.


----------



## Baksi (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

.... alles klar vielen Dank...

Allerdings habe ich schon was passendes gefunden, was vielleicht auch anderen weiter helfen kann, die so misstrauisch sind! 

Ich werde morgen bei der zuständigen Verbraucherschutzzentrale anrufen und mir einen "Musterbrief zu Abwehr einer unberechtigten Forderung für eine Internet-Service-Leistung" zuschicken lassen! Mal schaun, was dann passiert.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!
vlg


----------



## wahlhesse (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Vorher aber hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Vor allem diese Absätze:


> Was könnte passieren, wenn ich gar nicht reagiere?
> Könnte Schweigen als Zustimmung oder gar Anerkenntnis des Vertrages gewertet werden? NEIN, denn Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr hat grundsätzlich gar keinen Erklärungswert. Wo kämen wir da hin - nur weil irgendein bescheuerter Hansel glaubt, Kohle zu bekommen, muss ich dem doch nicht widersprechen



und 


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## ElizaD (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Gute Musterbriefe findet man auch im Internet. Hier zB der oberste, der unter google unter "Musterbrief nachbarschaftspost" kam. http://www.vz-nrw.de/mediabig/59141A.rtf

Bei Mahnungen durch ein Inkassobüro kann man, wie ich höre, auch zunächst mal das Mandat anfordern, welches das Inkassobüro angeblich von dem angeblichen Gläubiger erhalten hat bzw dieses anfechten.

Du könntest dir einen Musterbrief ausdrucken, auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen und das Ergebnis eurer Verbraucherzentrale zur Begutachtung vorlegen (so habe ich das gemacht).

Die Konsultation der Verbraucherzentrale kostete mich zwar EUR 10.-; aber das war mir die Beruhigung wert. Die waren juristisch voll auf Zack, und lieber gab ich das Geld denen als diesen [......] irgendwas zu zahlen, womit man den Missbrauch ja nur befördert (je mehr Geld sie kriegen, desto mehr Mahnungen können sie rausschicken).


----------



## schmubo (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Baksi schrieb:


> In diesem Forum wird z. B. geschrieben, dass man auf diese Schreiben am Besten nicht antwortet. Allerdings habe ich auf andere Seiten schon gegenteiliges gelesen.


Wenn Du eine dieser Seiten meinst:

_forum-gegen-abzocke.com 
anti-leemm.com 
anti-abofalle.com 
verbraucher-wehren-sich.com 
userschutz.com 
vorbei-mit-abzocke.com 
vereinigung-deutscher-internetnutzer.com_

Sowas gibt es natürlich auch im Internet. Diese Seiten werden von den Abzockern selbst oder von ihren Handlangern in Netz gestellt. Und sie haben nur ein Ziel: *Die Betroffenen zu verunsichern.*


----------



## ElizaD (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es wäre gut, eine Liste derjenigen Bezeichnung für die Inkassostelle zu veröffentlichen, die Sie nicht zu löschen gedenken.


----------



## dvill (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Erfahrungsgemäß begreifen Beitragsschreiber nach einiger Zeit, welche Äußerungen zulässig sind und welche das Forum überflüssigerweise in Gefahr bringen. Vielleicht nicht alle, aber doch viele.


----------



## panzehir (30 November 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

DANKE DANKE DANKE jetzt bin ich beruhigt und zahle auf keinen fall mehr 
danke für alles leute danke für eure antworten


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2008)

*Hilfe !!!!!!!*

GUten MIttag ich habe ein problem wie solls auch anders sein  ich habe mich bei der seite nachbarschaft 24 angemeldet seit einen jahr erste mahnung habe ich bezahlt die 2 ist schon wieder da richtig zu weichnachten die [] meine frage muss ich zahlen da ich die 1 bezahlt habe und inkasso meinte da sich diesen vertrag anerkannt haben und die 1 mahnung bezahlt haben sind sie verpflichtet muss ich zahlen JA oder Nein ich habe mich schreifltlich schon abgemeldet bei der seite aber noch keine antwort bekommen wäre nett wenn ich mir schreiben würdet ob ich zahlen muss oder nicht lieben gruß0 jan


----------



## Tanya76 (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf diesem Weg eine Frage zu dem Thema. 

Was ist, wenn aus lauter Angst ( wegen Inkassobrief ) der Betrag schon einmal bezahlt wurde, und jetzt kommt auf einmal ein zweiter Brief des Inkassobüros, weil der nächste Betrag fällig wär. Natürlich ohne jemals davor eine Rechnung bekommen zu haben. Hat man jetzt mit der ersten Zahlung alles anerkannt oder kann ich mich sicher fühlen, wenn ich das schreiben einfach ignoriere? Keine Ausführungen bitte dazu das ich das erste Mal einfach gezahlt habe, ich habe mich schon genug über mich selbst geärgert :wall: das brauchen andere nicht mehr zu tun. Aber das zweite schreiben kam mir jetzt mehr als seltsam vor. Und nach einigen Nachforschungen habe ich diese Seite entdeckt und hoffe auf eine Antwort.
Es handelt sich übrigens um das gleiche Inkassounternehmen welches hier schon desöfteren genannt wurde.

Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## sax-1 (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke für den Link. Habe auch ausversehen bezahlt und jetzt kam das Zweite mal was, obwohl ich das Schreiben der Verbraucherzentrale an diese Fa. "Servicecenter" in Wetzikon gesendet habe...
Schreibe ich doch mal gleich etwas an die Deutsche Inkassostelle...


----------



## AbcSchuetze (2 Dezember 2008)

*Vor angst bezahlt !!*

Guten Abend,

habe zu meiner Frage keine Richtig Antwort hier nach 2 Stunden suchen gefunden. Deshalb frag ich einfach noch einmal mit der Angst das es doch schon oft geklärt wurde, wenn ja tut es mir wirklich leid.
Ich hab jetzt hier schon oft gelesen das man, wenn man wie z.B. auch bei mir bei Nachbarschafts24 sich angemeldet hatte oder eher eine Rechnung von ihnen bekommt das man nur einmal gegen angehen muss und danach ist alles gut. Nur ich hatte halt damals angst das da wirklich etwas passieren könnte. NUn hab ich nach 6 Monaten gleich ein Brief vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Die die jetzt das Geld eintreiben sollen. Und zu dem Berufen die sich jetzt da drauf das ich ja mit meiner Zahlung von vor 6Monaten den Vertrag bestättigt habe. Stimmt dieses ??? Hab ich das jetzt wirklich am Hals oder einfach auch ignorieren und denn ist gut ?? Was gebt ihr mir für Tipps dazu.

Vielen Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## sascha (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Was gebt ihr mir für Tipps dazu.



Dass du einfach nochmal oben die Tipps lesen solltest. Ansonsten: Individuelle Rechtsberatung bekommst du beim Verbraucherschutz oder beim Anwalt, nicht in Internetforen.


----------



## Wembley (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der Frage "Einmal bezahlen - immer bezahlen?" wurde hier nachgegangen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Damit dürfte alles klar sein und du (AbcSchuetze) solltest daher ruhig schlafen können.


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Die Berichterstattung über unseriöse Versender und Abzock-Gewinnspiele häuft sich. Oftmals werden Inkassounternehmen genannt, die für derartige Anbieter Forderungen beitreiben. Der Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen e.V. (BDIU) distanziert sich von derlei Praktiken.


EOS Solutions: BDIU distanziert sich von Beitreibung für Abzock-Unternehmen

Das Wettbewerbsrecht gäbe den seriösen Unternehmen einige Möglichkeiten. Schade, dass die nur zusehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

www.handelsregister.de


> Amtsgericht Mainz Aktenzeichen: HRB 41689: Bekannt gemacht am: 07.11.2008 22:00 Uhr


Good news?? bad news??


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Für mich klar bad news: Justizportal - Verfahren (Suchen beim LG Mainz)

ZI Zentrale Inkassostelle GmbH, Mainz - Firmendaten + Adresse im Creditreform Firmenprofil

Sorry, der Link auf die direkte Stelle in der DB gilt nur lokal.


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Im https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet gibt es seit dem 2.12.08 bei den Finanzberichten die Bilanz zum 2007. Nur mit leerem Magen ansehen.


----------



## Bockcity (6 Dezember 2008)

*Was Nun??? deine-nachbarn24*

Hallo zusammen
Vor langer Zeit bin ich mal im Internet gewesen und bin auf einer Seite durch MSN / Link drauf aufmerksam gemacht worden , das es eine gute Seite wäre die ( deine-nachbarn24 ).
Diese habe ich dann angeklickt und bin dann auch auf der Hauptseite angekommen. Nun ja wer ist das nicht!!! Neugierig meine ich natürlich. So habe ich mich dann Registriert allerdings unter falschem Namen so auch Adresse. Die MSN Seite bzw. i Mail Adresse so auch Kennwort habe ich nun erst wieder gefunden ( Schmierzettel ) , so das ich wieder zu dieser Hotmail Adresse wieder einloggen konnte. Boar was waren dort viele I Mail's die ich drin hatte , denke so ¾ Jahr nicht mehr drin gewesen. Siehe da dort ist nun eine Mail von deine-nachbarn24 drin , die eine Rechnung beinhaltet von 59 Euro die ich Zahlen soll.


Hier genaue I Mail:


> Sehr geehrter Herr [ wedit] , Sie haben am 13.07.2008 eine Rechnung an die von Ihnen angegebene eMailadresse von uns erhalten. Diese Rechnung haben Sie erhalten, weil Sie sich am 07.12.2007 auf der Website w*w.deine-nachbarn24.net  angemeldet haben.Leider haben Sie bis heute nicht bezahlt. Begleichen Sie bitte beigefügte Rechnung innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage auf das Konto unseres Zahlungsdienstleisters. Ansonsten sehen wir uns gezwungen ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO gegen Sie einzuleiten, wodurch erhebliche Kosten auf Sie zukommen.Wir hoffen jedoch, dass Sie das zu vermeiden wissen. (Bitte beachten Sie, dass der Zahlungsdienstleister lediglich die Zahlungsabwicklung vornimmt und keinerlei Auskünfte zu unserer Dienstleistung machen kann. Für alle Fragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich jederzeit persönlich zur Verfügung.): Zahlungsempfänger: Zentrale AbrechnungsstelleVerwendungszweck: [.........] Bankleitzahl: 85050300Kontonummer: [..........] IBAN: [ edit] SWIFT: [ edit ]XXX(Nur an diesen Empfängernamen überweisen!) Hinweis gemäß § 286 Abs. 3 BGB:Sie kommen spätestens in Verzug, wenn die Forderung nicht innerhalb von dreißig Tagen nach Zugang der Rechnung beglichen ist. Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Sie derzeit aufgrund der Nicht-Zahlung auf inaktiv gesetzt haben. Das bedeutet, Sie können zwar die von uns angebotene Plattform nutzen, aber bestimmte Funktionen nicht ausschöpfen. Bei Fragen steht Ihnen unser Support selbstverständlich zur Verfügung. Mit freundlichen GrüßenIhr Support Telefax: 0042 3697421239-----------------------------------Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:ServicecenterBahnhofstrasse 338620 WetzikonSwitzerland netsolutions trading FZE Zaabeel Road, Karama Dubai PO Box 124166United Arab Emirates


Ok es ist meine i Mail Adresse die ich schon Lange nicht mehr auf gemacht habe oder konnte,da ich Kennwort vergessen hatte.


Nun die Datei die mit dabei war....


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]netsolutions trading FZE - Nachbarschaft24[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]----------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][ edit] [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][ edit] [/FONT]
> ...


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Was nun?????[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Denke Laut Videos und in Google gelesen habe,müsste ich gar nicht drauf eingehen auf diese i Mail.Oder überhaupt nicht Reagieren.Aber ich stelle doch besser die Frage,was kommt nun auf mich zu?? Da die Adresse ja eh Falsch ist.Deswegen hab ich sie stehen gelassen und nicht gelöscht.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vielen dank an Euch für die Antwort....[/FONT]


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bockcity schrieb:


> Aber ich stelle doch besser die Frage,was kommt nun auf mich zu?? Da die Adresse ja eh Falsch ist.Deswegen hab ich sie stehen gelassen und nicht gelösch


Das können die Mods  ja nicht wissen. Ob die falsch ist oder nicht, spielt bei 
dieser Art von Nutzlosseiten  keine Rolle. Lies  und schau die Informationen die 
oben auf der Seite als Links stehen. Entspann dich und genieß das Wochenende.

Dieser Mahndrohmüll ist es nicht wert sich ernsthaft damit zu beschäftigen


----------



## Bockcity (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hust und Brüüüüüllll
Nee ist ok.....wie schon im Video gesagt wurde...erst lesen dann Mail schreiben.....
Joooo ich hab es nun verstanden.Ja wie man (n ) es ja auch macht....es ist halt Falsch.Aber bevor man sich gedanken macht oder Panik,sollte man wirklich erst alles Lesen in diesem Forum.Die Antwort steht ja drin....

Nun ist Ruhe eingekärt bei mir....Mailfach auf Sperren eingestellt und gut ist.Wie gut das man solch ein Mailfach hat....könnt ich das auch mal mit meiner Klingel machen...lach.

Nee mal so gesagt/getippelt.... Für die die auch solch eine Mail bekommen.... erst Lesen dann erst was im Forum Schreiben. STIMMT...

Ich wünsche allen nen guten Geschänke Abend.... und ein gutes Jahr 2009..... und Cool bleiben.... bin ich auch nun...

Danke


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Netcraft What's That Site Running Results


> Last changed 6-Dec-2008


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Bleibt alles in der Familie:

site:nachbar-bekanntschaften.com - Google-Suche
nachbar-bekanntschaften.com


----------



## Titanic-Leser (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

kurze Info: nach einem ganzen Monat kam mal wieder (diesmal per mail) eine "Drohung" *gäähn* (Betrag € 93,82 - komisch, weniger als im Nov.:gruebel von der "Deutschen Inkassostelle" mit einem "Angebot zur Ratenzahlung" und Inaussichtstellung von knapp 300 Ocken Kosten bei Nichtzahlung (schliesst alle Gerichtsgebühren und Anwaltshonorare ein :sun Na, da krieg ich aber Angst:gaehn:     


ich informier Euch wieder
bis denn
schöne:tannenbaum:
Euer Titanic-Leser


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

OffTopic: Der blinde Zufall mal wieder. Der Netblock-Owner gehört möglicherweise öfter zu den Gewinnern.

"unglückliche dritte platz" 1.090 site:spielbank-wiesbaden.de - Google-Suche


----------



## symona (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hallo

ich habe mich heute erst angemeldet da ich wirklich nicht mehr weiß was ich noch machen kann da ich auch sehr eingeschüttert bin.
ich hatte noch nie von denen gehört nachbarschaft24 und habe auf einmal post bekommen von dem inkassobüro habe nicht darauf reagiert und hatte nun am 05.12.2008 per e-mail eine mahnung bekommen von denen wo drins steht das ich in 5 tagen zu überweisen habe wenn nicht raten sie ihrer mandantin vor geriocht zu ziehen und haben auch die gerichtskosten aufgeführt.ich weiß nicht ob ich einen rechtsbeistand brauche oder sonst was.da ich mich nichtauskenne hier und was ich machen kann hoffe ich das ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt und vielleicht auch die angst neh´men könnt.

liebe grüße


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn man weiß, dass in drei Jahren unter den schwachsinnigen Bedrohungen noch nicht in einem Fall etwas Reales enthalten war, reicht es aus, sich vom Kasperle-Theater nicht einschüchtern zu lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



symona schrieb:


> hoffe ich das ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt und vielleicht auch die angst neh´men könnt.


Einfach die Hinweise lesen und  schauen zu denen die Links über deinem Posting  führen, 
dann sollte jegliche Angst verflogen sein


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wie man der JA-Veröffentlichung per 31.12.2007 im Bundesanzeiger entnehmen kann, hat dieses "Unternehmen" 400.000 Euro Finanzanlagen und 243.000 Euro Bankguthaben aufzuweisen.

Dem stehen 795.000 Euro Verbindlichkeiten mit einer Restlaufzeit bis zu einem Jahr gegenüber.

Wenn man Finanzanlagen und Bankguthaben addiert, lässt sich ungefähr erahnen, wieviel Kohle man durch permanentes Inkasso-Stalking einfahren kann.

Die "immateriellen Vermögensgegenstände" sind EDV-Programme wie Mailrobots etc., bei den "Sachanlagen" dürfte es sich um die Büroausstattung (Büromöbel, EDV-Hardware-Ausstattung) handeln.

Die "Forderungen und sonstige Vermögensgegenstände" i.H.v. 354.000 Euro sind wohl die Außenstände, die noch "eingestalkt" werden sollen.

Armes Deutschland! :unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich glaube, die Dimensionen sind noch schrecklicher. Die Inkassopressstelle wird nur eigene Einnahmen bilanzieren. Das wären die Inkassozuschläge. Die "Kundengelder" werden direkt an die Auftraggeber hinter nicht existenten Servicecentern (jedenfalls nicht dort, wo angegeben) usw. weitergeleitet und sind ein Vielfaches höher.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Dimensionen sind noch schrecklicher. Die Inkassopressstelle wird nur eigene Einnahmen bilanzieren. Das wären die Inkassozuschläge. Die "Kundengelder" werden direkt an die Auftraggeber hinter nicht existenten Servicecentern (jedenfalls nicht dort, wo angegeben) usw. weitergeleitet und sind ein Vielfaches höher.


Kommt drauf an, ob die Briefkasten-Servicecenter die Beträge an die DIS abgetreten haben.
Wäre wohl denkbar, eine Buchhaltung in einem Fäustle. Würde den Überblick (bei dem extrem vielseitigen Briefkasten-Firmenbestand) erleichtern.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es wäre ja schön, wenn die Umsätze dieser weltweit konspirativ agierenden Bande sich in einer Bilanz zusammenfassen ließe. Ich stelle mir das aber anders vor.

Der Reisende aus dem Morgenland, der als Vertreter der Firma Netsolutions FZE vor deutschen Amtsgerichten Abwesenheits- und Anerkenntnisurteile für Forderungen der Firma Netsolutions Trading FZE schreiben ließ, wusste jedenfalls nichts von Abtretung.

Die Zahl der Personen, die an dem Netzwerk teilhaben, spricht auch eher dagegen, dass die genannte Bilanz für die ganze Bande gilt. Auch die Callcenter-Mitarbeiter und Briefkastenleerer müssen bezahlt werden.


----------



## Harvester (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die DIS veröffentlicht auf ihrer HP neue "news" (09.12.08 und 10.12.08). Super, der Tonfall. Ein weiterer Einschüchterungsversuch?


----------



## Stiefo (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo zusammen 

ich habe einen brief der *DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH bekommen der zweite nach einem halben jahr der mich auffordert zu zahlen vor einem halben jahr hab ich leider gezahlt und eine kündigung per mail an nachbarschaft24 geschickt ! Bei diesem neuen Brief der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH habe ich eine mail ihnen geschickt in der ich geschrieben habe das ich der zahlungsaufforderung nicht nachkommen werde ! nun bekam ich diese mail! Ich habe darauf geschrieben das ich letztes jahr schon geküdigt habe und dieser zahlungsaufforderung nicht nachkommen werde und alles meinem anwalt übergeben werde! ist diese mail nur einschüchterung oder lieber doch zum anwalt?*

_[Sattsam bekanntes Mahndrohschreiben entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Harvester schrieb:


> Die DIS veröffentlicht auf ihrer HP neue "news"


Wenn man den Nebel verstreichen lässt, bleibt die Information, dass Banken Kunden, die ekelhafte Geschäftsmodelle betreiben, nicht mögen.

Zugleich muss man sich bei Äußerungen in der Öffentlichkeit über Firmen hüten, die Grenzen der Zulässigkeit zu überschreiten, auch wenn diese Firmen durch ihre Geschäftsmethoden menschlich verständlich viel Wut hervorrufen.


----------



## katzenjens (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Zugleich muss man sich bei Äußerungen in der Öffentlichkeit über Firmen hüten, die Grenzen der Zulässigkeit zu überschreiten, auch wenn diese Firmen durch ihre Geschäftsmethoden menschlich verständlich viel Wut hervorrufen.



Eben...
_Die Firma xyz sind Betrüger, deshalb fordere ich Sie auf, das Konto zu sperren..._
ist ganz schlechtes Kino und eine Steilvorlage für Anzeige wegen Verleumdung.

Erfolgreicher und auch mit weniger Gefahren für den Meldenden läuft es z.B. so:
_Bitte schauen Sie bei Ihrem Kunden xyz mal genauer hin, es gibt einige Beschwerden (Google-Treffer einfügen). Auch ich habe Probleme mit ihm. Bitte überprüfen Sie die Sachlage und entscheiden Sie dann selbst, wie Sie weiter verfahren._ 

Solange ein Betrüger nicht rechtskräftig wegen Betruges verurteilt ist, darf man ihn nicht Betrüger nennen, so weit geht die freie Meinungsäusserung dann nicht.

Aber es ist schon bitter, wenn ein Inkassounternehmen derart polemische "News" veröffentlicht. :-? Herr Roxxxxal bekommt dabei sicherlich Angst. :scherzkeks:

Für die unfreiwilligen Kunden ändert sich jedoch gar nix. Bevor Mahnbescheide in grösserer Anzahl ausgestellt werden wird noch viel Wasser den Rhein lang fliessen.  Solange müssen halt geschwärzte Urteile herhalten.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Harvester (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Jetzt, da der erste Nebel verstrichen ist, wirken die "news" auf mich so:

Wenn ein Unternehmen, das sich nach außenhin bislang seriös präsentiert (ich meine die HP), plötzlich emotional bis polemisch wird, muß es schwer getroffen oder angeschlagen sein (?).

Aber ich dachte die hören auf und machen unter neuem Namen woanders weiter? Wieso dann überhaupt die Aktualisierung???

Gruß
Harvester


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Harvester schrieb:


> Aber ich dachte die hören auf und machen unter neuem Namen woanders weiter? Wieso dann überhaupt die Aktualisierung???


Nun, wie das OLG Frankfurt mitteilte, wurde gegen den am 21.07.2007 erfolgten Widerruf der Inkassoerlaubnis Anfechtungsklage beim Verwaltungsgericht Frankfurt/M. erhoben. Diese Anfechtungsklage habe aufschiebende Wirkung, sodass die Gesellschaft weiterhin zur Ausübung der Inkassotätigkeit berechtigt ist. Der Präsident des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt vertritt in dieser Angelegenheit das Land Hessen vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Frankfurt. (Zitat OLG Frankfurt)

Die "Verlagerung" von Eschborn nach Mainz sowie die Einrichtung der neuen dortigen Geschäftsstelle (im Augenblick weist nur ein Papierschild auf das Unternehmen hin) dürfte einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Das "Weihnachtsgeld" wird aber wohl sehr dringend benötigt. Deshalb schiesst man nochmals aus allen Rohren, um möglichst viel Kohle einzufahren.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Solange ein Betrüger nicht rechtskräftig wegen Betruges verurteilt ist, darf man ihn nicht Betrüger nennen,


Nicht mal dann. Erlaubt ist nur die Sachausage : der xy ist wegen Betruges verurteilt.


katzenjens schrieb:


> Erfolgreicher und auch mit weniger Gefahren für den Meldenden läuft es z.B. so:


Bei Strafanzeigen empfehlenswert
"ich möchte folgenden Tatbestand zu Protokoll  geben und  bitte um strafrechtliche Würdigung"


----------



## Bigfoot (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo, 

ich habe die DIS-News auch mit Interesse gelesen. Wirklich schade, daß weder Aktenzeichen noch Gerichtsorte der (natürlich echten) Urteile angegeben sind.
Ich wüßte zu gerne, welches gericht so entscheidet. 
Dem gegenüber steht ein ganz anderes Urteil aus Frankfurt: 

[.....]

Ein Bußgeld wird auch hier angedroht, aber nicht dem "Kunden" der DIS.
Ich hoffe, daß damit auch beim Letzten die Angst verflogen ist. 

Gruß


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Daten-Phishing: nachbarschaft24 und fabrikeinkauf im Chat | Augsblog.de


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Arbeiten unterschiedliche Gruppierungen des Einschüchterungsgewerbes neuerdings zusammen?

"Viper Media LLC" wetzikon - Google-Suche

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass die Postanschrift eines dort nicht existenten Servicecenters für die Ausbeute egal ist und man einfach was Repräsentatives schreibt.


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die gestellte Frage kann man wohl entscheiden. Ich habe von einem verschmutzungsfähigen Mailkonto den Support um Erklärung der Zahlungsmöglichkeiten gebeten. Der Support besteht nur aus einem Mailresponer mit Universal-Bedrohung.

Die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten sprechen für die Taschengeldbande, die aufgrund vorliegender Erfahrungen auf Pseudofirmen in Graz oder Umgebung verzichtet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Zumindest gibt es in Kent, Ohio keine *Viper Media LLC
*Meine Kristallkugel kennt eine einschlägige Firma in Kent, Ohio - aber das war eine andere Baustelle (an die man sich kaum noch erinnern kann). Die Uni in Kent ist auch in dieser Ecke. Und die Telefonnummer ist ja geblieben.


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Zur "News" vom 9.12.:

Wie schnell sind eigentlich deutsche Landgerichte, wenn es um Weihnachtsmärchen geht?

Bekannt ist ein Fall, dass am 22.10.08 eine Erklärung mit ähnlichem Hintergrund gewünscht wird:

DIS - Deutsche Inkassostelle mahnt Vater eines minderjährigen Opfers ab. - News - Nicht Abzocken e.V.

Da war man bescheiden und wollte 5.000 Euro pro Wiederholungsfall.

Zugleich hätte ein Fall, der aktuell zur Entscheidung gekommen wäre, aus dem letzten Jahr oder wenigstens aus dem Jahresanfang resultieren müssen. Und das LG hätte mal eben 250.000 Euro pro Wiederholungsfall angesetzt? Würde ein LG noch das Unterschreiben verlangen? Setzen die nicht einfach fest?


----------



## karstenkl (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Guten Abend zusammen ich habe ein problem und suche ein rat von euch folgenes:nachbarschaft24.net habe mich vor 1 jahr angemeldet und habe die erste zahlung bezahlt und samstag kam die nächste 100 euro wieder was komisch ist ich hatte nicht mal die chance die hauptforderung zu zahlen von 54,00 euro sondern die firma inkasso hat mich sofort angeschreiben und muss 100 euro zahlen geht es da mit richtigen dingen zu ich habe agb angeklickt und die 1 zahlung gezahlt es handelt sich angeblich um ein 2 jahres vertrag aber es ist doch kein echter vertrag mit unterrschrichft im brief des inkasso stand : sie haben auf die vertragliche verteinbarung bereits eine zahlung geleistet und damit die forderung anerkannt


----------



## spacereiner (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> im brief des inkasso stand : sie haben auf die vertragliche verteinbarung bereits eine zahlung geleistet und damit die forderung anerkannt


 

Schwachsinn :-p

Guckst Du hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Und die Telefonnummer ist ja geblieben.


Die muss auch nicht stimmen. Mailadressen sind verlässlicher.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Which w(h)ay are you going, Carlos?


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Voraussetzungen für die Registrierung sind:
> • Persönliche Eignung und Zuverlässigkeit
> • Theoretische und praktische Sachkunde in dem Bereich oder in den Teilbereichen die
> abgedeckt werden sollen
> ...





> Neu ist, dass registrierte Inkassounternehmen künftig ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren durchführen dürfen, und zwar bis zur Abgabe an das Streitgericht. Eine Erstattungspflicht des Schuldners für die Vergütung des Inkassounternehmens besteht aber nur bis maximal 25 Euro.


http://www.ihk-koeln.de/Navigation/.../Gewerberecht/RechtsdienstleistungsGesetz.pdf

Das kann ja heiter werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Dazu liegt mir ein recht aktuelles Schreiben von Frau Zypries (bzw. ihres "persönlichen Referenten") vor:


> [...] Ihre Hinweise und die von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalte haben sowohl das für das Wettbewerbsrecht als auch das für das allgemeine bürgerliche Recht zuständigen Referate des Bundesministeriums der Justiz zur Kenntnis genommen. Ich beschränke mich als zuständiger Referatsleiter für den Bereich des Inkassowesens in meiner Antwort auf Ihre Ausführungen zum Inkasso.
> 
> Der Gesetzgeber hat errst jüngst mit dem Gesetz zur Neuregelung des Rechtsberatungsrechts vom 12. Dezember 2007 (BGBl. I S. 2840) die Grundlagen für das Inkassogewerbe neu geregelt. Das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz (RDG) hat insoweit das alte Rechtsberatungsgesetz (RBerG) zum 1. Juli 2008 abgelöst.
> 
> ...


 :wall:

....und sie mahnen immer noch.....

_[Oh what a day, late July back in 2007....]_


----------



## webwatcher (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nonsense poetry by Christian Morgenstern


> Eingehüllt in feuchte Tücher,
> prüft er die Gesetzesbücher
> und ist alsobald im Klaren:
> Wagen (= Inkasso )  durften dort nicht fahren ( = stalken ) !
> ...


Genau so kommen die mir auch vor: Nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Finanzkrise ist wohl auch bei den Häuptlingen der Nutzlosbranche angekommen...  :unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich sehe das als gutes Zeichen, wenn mit "normaler" Mahnbedrohung nicht mehr genug zum Volltanken des Bugattis zusammenkommt.

§ 495a ZPO Verfahren nach billigem Ermessen


> Auf Antrag muss mündlich verhandelt werden.


Dafür kann dann gleich die Stadthalle gemietet werden. Kommen bestimmt einige.


----------



## Kassenfee (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Leute ich bin bei Nachbarschaft de auch reingefallen und weiß nicht wie ich da raus kommen soll ich hab auch eure tips gelsen aber ich verstehe manches nicht und ich weiß auch nicht was ich da als wieder ruf schreiben soll so das die mich da endlich mal inrueh lassen


----------



## Heiko (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Und was genau verstehst Du nicht?


----------



## spacereiner (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> und ich weiß auch nicht was ich da als wieder ruf schreiben soll so das die mich da endlich mal inrueh lassen


 

Ignorier den Sch**** und gut

Man kann sich das Leben auch selber schwer machen:wall:


----------



## Kassenfee (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich weiß nicht wie ich das schreiben 
ich habe bei den tips gelesen das ich da eine mail hin schicken soll und wiedersprechen soll und da ist ebend mein problem ich weiß halt nicht wie ich das schreiben soll


----------



## spacereiner (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> wie ich das schreiben soll


 
DU SOLLST GARNICHTS SCHREIBEN:wall:


Ich fasses nicht:-p


----------



## Kassenfee (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ja es tut mir leid für meine rechschreibung


----------



## spacereiner (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Darum gehts doch garnicht:-?

Ich gebs auf


----------



## Kassenfee (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

kannst du mir nicht einfach helfen wegen mein problem


----------



## Heiko (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kassenfee schrieb:


> kannst du mir nicht einfach helfen wegen mein problem


Wir würden das alle gern tun wenn wir wüssten, worin es genau besteht.


----------



## Kassenfee (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich bin bei der Nachparschafts seite reingefallen und soll nun 53 euro zahlen und die wissen auch meine richtige adresse ja und nun möchte ich da einfach aus der ganzen sache raus kommen und ich hatte gelesen das ich da mich wiedersprechen soll und das weiß ich enbend nicht wie versteht ihr


----------



## spacereiner (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> und die wissen auch meine richtige adresse


 

Na und,lass sie doch wissen

Also ICH WÜRDE den ganzen Blödsinn einfach vergessen

Wozu gibts es Spamfilter und und Mülltonnen:-p


----------



## Kassenfee (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

meinst du damit das ich da nichts zahlen brauch


----------



## Heiko (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kassenfee schrieb:


> meinst du damit das ich da nichts zahlen brauch


Das wird hier keiner meinen. Rechtsberatung gibts hier nicht.


----------



## Wembley (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@Kassenfee

Lies dir doch die Links ganz oben (blaue Schrift) durch. Dann solltest du alles wissen.
Was das Reagieren betrifft, dafür gibt es diesen Artikel:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Das sollte deine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Kassenfee (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Rookie also hast du das auch bekommen und hast die rechung nicht gezahlt und hast dich nie dadrauf gemeldet und alles war dann vergessen richtig


----------



## Kassenfee (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

so ich hab jetzt das ganze noch mal gelesen und da steht drine das ich wiedersprechen soll und das meine ich damit was soll ich da schreiben


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mal ganz praktisch: Niemand muss was, außer er will es. Belästigende Schreiben, die unaufgefordert eintreffen, schwachsinnige Zusammenhänge herstellen und in ihrer Veranlassung nicht nachvollziehbar sind, geben wenig Grund, sich zu blödsinnigen Handlungen drängen zu lassen.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kassenfee schrieb:


> so ich hab jetzt das ganze noch mal gelesen und da steht drine das ich wiedersprechen soll und das meine ich damit was soll ich da schreiben


Dan hast du was anderes gelesen als unsere Informationen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Da steht nichts von muß. Ob du sinnlose Schriftdialoge mit Nutzlosanbietern führen 
willst, bleibt dir  überlassen.


----------



## Kassenfee (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich meine ja nur was pasiert wenn ich nicht rejagiere hört es von alleine auf weil ich nicht mal auf den link gedrückt habe und es ist nur ein streich weil ich hab von der seite nicht mal ein paswort wo ich das ganze abmelden kann


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nimm´s von der heiteren Seite. Es ist nicht wert darüber ernsthaft zu grübeln.

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Kassenfee (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also wenn du ich wärst würdest du das einfach so lassen und die mail einfach löschen ist das so richtig


----------



## spacereiner (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> ist das so richtig


 
Hier gibts keine Rechtsberatung

Begreift ihr das irgendwann mal:-?


----------



## Siggi-51 (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kassenfee schrieb:


> Also wenn du ich wärst würdest du das einfach so lassen und die mail einfach löschen ist das so richtig


Also ich lösche alle Spam-Mails, Bettelbriefe, Gewinnversprechen und sonstigen elektronischen Müll und hatte noch nie anschließend ein Problem!
Das deutsche Rechtsberatungsgesetz verbietet, Dir Ratschläge zu geben, also mußt Du, nach Lesen der zahlreichen Tips, selbst entscheiden, was Du machst!


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Das deutsche Rechtsberatungsgesetz


heißt jetzt Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz , ist aber dasselbe in grün


----------



## sascha (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kassenfee schrieb:


> Also wenn du ich wärst würdest du das einfach so lassen und die mail einfach löschen ist das so richtig



@Kassenfee

Du bekommst hier keine Rechtsberatung per Mail und keine Rechtsberatung im Forum. Akzeptiere das einfach.


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Reisende aus dem Morgenland, der als Vertreter der Firma Netsolutions FZE ...


Neuerdings tritt angeblich auch ein Reisender für die Firma Netsolutions trading FZE auf.

Mit

Gesucht: Geschädigte von Internetbetrug! - Seite 4 - Antispam e.V.

wird der Zweck deutlich. Die alten Phrasen ziehen wohl nicht mehr so, jetzt müssen neue Drohkulissen ins Kasperle-Theater geschoben werden.

Wer's durchschaut, erschreckt sich vor Abwesenheitsurteilen nicht. Auch angeblich strittige Urteile, bei denen sich der angeblich Unterlegene so blöd anstellt, wie er nicht wirklich sein kann, als wenn er nicht gewinnen wollte, macht in Wirklichkeit nicht viel her.

Hoffentlich lassen sich die Mahnbedrohten nicht ins Bockshorn jagen.


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich zitiere mal aus 2005:


Teleton schrieb:


> Ich gehe natürlich nicht davon aus dass die Handypaybetreiber gegen die prozessuale Wahrheitspflicht verstossen werden und sich wegen der doch im Einzelfall geringen Beträge z.B. wegen Prozessbetruges strafbar machen werden. Von daher werden die Betreiber im Prozess sicherlich  keine "falschen" Fenster vorlegen.


Heise fand heraus:


> Die URL für diesen Seitenaufruf lautet "http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&mailid=5299&perso=1". Hier erscheint der Kostenhinweis in magerem Blau auf graublauem Grund. Ruft man hingegen "www.nachbarschaft24.net" direkt auf, sieht man den Hinweis in Fett. Im Klartext: Hier hat der Websiteprogrammierer einige Mühe darauf verwendet, die Verschleierung der Kosten zu verschleiern.


Andererseits finde ich im Netz das angebliche Zitat aus einem Urteil bei einem Amtsgericht


> Deutlich ist auf der Startseite zu erkennen, dass bei Anmeldung nach 14 Tagen 9,- € Monatsbeitrag für zwei Jahre fällig werden (Zitat aus der Urteilsbegründung).


welches sich auf die Angaben eines Firmenvertreters stützt. Ich frage mich also, wie die als Beweis vorgelegte Startseite mit der deutlichen Preisinformation ausgesehen haben mag.

Sven sah dies:

Svens wird Zwangsmitglied bei nachbarschaft24 | Augsblog.de

Der von Heise beschriebene Sachverhalt mit der parametergesteuerten Anzeige in fett und äußerst schwach findet sich hier im Forum an vielen Stellen und in meiner persönlichen Erinnerung.


----------



## BatmanF1 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Also ich mußte gerade ziemlich lachen als ich die folgenden beiden Beiträge auf der Internetseite der DIS gelesen habe, ich hoffe es ist okay, wenn ich die hier verlinke.

http://www.deutsche-inkassostelle.de/?id=news_10_12_08
http://www.deutsche-inkassostelle.de/?id=news_09_12_08

Vorsichtshalber wurde das Amtsgericht, von dem die eine Entscheidung stammen soll, mal nicht genannt...die wollen ihre "Kunden" echt für blöd verkaufen.


----------



## spacereiner (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Man beachte diesen Satz



> Es ist leicht,unwahre Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen,Tatsachen zu verdrehen oder andere zu diffamieren,wenn man sich in der Anonymität verbergen kann.





Ohne Worte:-p


----------



## BatmanF1 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Man beachte diesen Satz
> 
> 
> 
> Ohne Worte:-p


----------



## BatmanF1 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ach ja, kann man überhaupt dazu verurteilt werden eine Unterlassungserklärung abzugenben? Für sowas gibt es doch einstweilige Verfügungen, oder?


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-136.html#post261029.


----------



## drachen08 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> EOS Solutions: BDIU distanziert sich von Beitreibung für Abzock-Unternehmen
> 
> Das Wettbewerbsrecht gäbe den seriösen Unternehmen einige Möglichkeiten. Schade, dass die nur zusehen.



Und so lange dies geschieht, dass seriösen Unternehmen *nicht handeln*, bleibt es wie gehabt, dass möglichst viele User abgezockt werden sollen, in Fallen tappen.


----------



## Teleton (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Erstaunlicherweise enthält die Mitgliedliste des BDIU einschlägig bekannte Unternehmen. Da sieht man ja mal wieder wie wunderbar Selbstkontrolle funktioniert.

BTW: Sind nachfolgende Normen mittlerweile verbandsweit akzeptiert?
Star Trek - Ferengi-Erwerbsregeln


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Teleton schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise enthält die Mitgliedliste des BDIU einschlägig bekannte Unternehmen. Da sieht man ja mal wieder wie wunderbar Selbstkontrolle funktioniert.
> 
> BTW: Sind nachfolgende Normen mittlerweile verbandsweit akzeptiert?
> Star Trek - Ferengi-Erwerbsregeln



Da ists halt wie überall: Wessen Beiträge ich kassier, dessen Lieder ich sing...


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

OffTopic:

HighTech in Eschborn: Stellenangebote Online Gaming Support (m / w) Arabisch (IT-Kundenbetreuer / IT-Kundenbetreuerin) , Stellenmarkt Online Gaming Support (m / w) Arabisch (IT-Kundenbetreuer / IT-Kundenbetreuerin), Jobs Online Gaming Support (m / w) Arabisch (IT-Kundenbe


----------



## Bigfoot (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Dvill, 
dachtest du an eine ehrliche Arbeit für unsere dubaianischen Freunde?


----------



## DarkCrimson (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hmm habe heute den Vierten Brief der DIS bekommen.

Der eine Satz darin ist recht dreist:

"Da sie bislang noch keine Einwände gegen die Forderung mitgeteilt haben, müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass Sie die Forderung anerkennen."

Die sind doch nicht mehr ganz bei Trost.:wall:


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Bigfoot,

was ich meinte, kann man in ein kleines Weihnachtsrätsel fassen. Man nehme

a) den Projektbetreiber aus http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73733-urteil-netzwelt-sprengt-den-probino-maulkorb.html und http://www.affiliates.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=54817#54817

b) den Projektbetreiber aus http://www.sf.tv/sf1/kassensturz/ma..._SMS-Dienste-Hunderte-tappen-in-die-Abo-Falle

c) die Firma und den Inhaber aus http://board.gulli.com/thread/1244292-gulli-das-versteckspiel-hat-endlich-ein-ende/16/#378

d) die Firma und den Ansprechpartner aus http://jobs.rekruter.de/jobs/job1-Online-10000_1034259938_S.htm

e) Namen, Mailadressen und Firmen aus http://centralops.net/co/DomainDossier.aspx?addr=nachbar-bekanntschaften.com&dom_whois=true

f) den 3. und 5. Gewinner aus http://www.isa-guide.de/articles/20704_casino_wiesbaden_informiert_corvers_kanns_auch_mit_omaha.html

g) den netblock owner aus http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://zentrale-inkassostelle.de

Alle Namen schön verteilt auf ein Blatt schreiben und gleiche Namen oder Kooperationen durch Linien verbinden. Es entsteht ein hübscher Weihnachtsstern.

Wer es ganz hübsch haben will, kann bei xing.com mal die Mitarbeiterliste der Firma nach d) aufrufen und dazuschreiben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Allianz des Grauens, wie diese Verbindung anderswo bezeichnet wurde.


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das ist nicht "nett" von den regulations, wenn die Emirate ihr eigenes Land vor direktem Zugriff aus der Freibeuterei schützen, andere Länder aber den Vogelfreien schutzlos ausgeliefert sind:

Setting up business in UAE - Ras Al Khaimah Free Trade Zone's Forum


----------



## dvill (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Firma mit der illustren Mitarbeiterliste kennt sich aus in der Farbenlehre und hat eine tüchtige Presseabteilung.

Ich verstehe aber nicht so richtig, wie die Spezialisierung zu den heutigen Projekten Gulli und dem Browserspiel passt. Spielhersteller wählen für ihre Spiele oft dunkle Farben, aber geschäftlich bekennen sie sich sonst nicht zu ihren Kenntnissen in Graubereichen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Tätigkeit des Herrn B. begann wohl bereits im vergangenen Jahr  
(HTML-Version anklicken)


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ob das auch ein "Sklave" ist, wie der in Dubai? Aber immerhin, die Strategie, sich ein paar glasklare Fälle zur Durchsetzung der Interessen herauszupicken und die dann durchzufechten ist zwar nicht neu, hat aber was. Sowas verzerrt das Bild, das Beobachter gewinnen könnten, die mal eben oberflächig die Problematik beäugen müssen.
Gut, dass es besser informierte Kreise gibt und auch Entscheidungsträger, die letztlich auch diese Plage eindämmen werden. Abgesehen davon wäre es mir lieber, wenn sich die Halunken selbst demontieren, was ja auch immer wieder Thema ist. Wenn dieser eine Frankfurter Kreis sich doch endlich mal mit dem Düsseldorfer fetzen würde, dann wäre das wirklich verbraucherfreundlich und würde mit Sicherheit das Ende der einen hessischen Plage bedeuten. Derartige Zusammenstöße enden ungesund und ausnahmsweise kann ich das an dieser Stelle nur für gut heißen.


----------



## dvill (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die illustre Firma hat auch tüchtige Mitarbeiter. Schon merkwürdig, in welchen Bereichen sich Mitarbeiter bekennen, tätig zu sein.


----------



## Thaliel (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich finde es ja interessant, dass in dem neuesten DIS-Schreiben, gar keine rede mehr ist on: Gerichtsverfahren, Anwaltskosten, Schufa-Eintrag etc.
Wozu auch ein Gericht bemühen, wenn diejenige,n die dumm genug sind sich mich PERSÖNLICHEN Daten auf der DIS-Seite einzuloggen, doch viel besser mit Werbung genervt werden können. Denn dass die DIS die Angaben für sich behält, ist wohl so wahrscheinlich wie die Landung einer Milchkuh auf dem Mond.


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Flaschengeist, vom Winde verweht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...licht-bei-nachbarschaft24-net.html#post261866


----------



## Harvester (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

*YES!!! *arty:

Aber wie geht es nun mit den Ab......n weiter, und denjenigen, die schon gezahlt haben?


----------



## blowfish (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich muss da mal einen Einwurf bringen. Bei dem Urteil handelt es sich um eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Diesem Ergebnis muss sich kein anderer Richter anschließen. 
Aber nach so einer Watschen glaube ich nicht, dass sie noch so einen Versuchsballon steigen lassen. Also lasst euch nicht Verrückt machen und steht den ganzen Mahndrohmüll durch. Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben.
Was die Frage von @Harvester betrifft. Wer bezahlt hat, hat es trotzdem noch schwer an sein Geld zu kommen.
Ein Urteil wie dieses mag zwar die Entscheidungsfindung von Richtern erleichtern. Es entscheidet aber kein anderes Ergebnis.
Was wirklich Abhilfe schaffen könnte, ist eine Gesetzesänderung.
Die müssen aber unsere Politiker machen.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



blowfish schrieb:


> Ich muss da mal einen Einwurf bringen. Bei dem Urteil handelt es sich um eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Diesem Ergebnis muss sich kein anderer Richter anschließen.


Auch die bisherigen drei für Verbraucher  positiven Urteile waren Einzelfallentscheidungen. Was soll uns  das also sagen? 


blowfish schrieb:


> Was wirklich Abhilfe schaffen könnte, ist eine Gesetzesänderung..


Und wie soll die aussehen? Die nachsorgende Gesetzeslage reicht, wie an an den bisherigen Urteilen  
sehen kann, völlig aus. Vorbeugende  Gesetzesgebung?
Wie soll das aussehen? Grundgesetzänderung? Das ständige Rufen nach Gesetzesänderungen 
ohne  auch nur im Ansatz konkret zu werden, nervt.


blowfish schrieb:


> Die müssen aber unsere Politiker machen.


ausgerechnet Bananen, dieselben Politiker, die gerade den Bundestrojaner abgesegnet haben :roll:


----------



## bernhard (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



blowfish schrieb:


> Bei dem Urteil handelt es sich um eine Einzelfallentscheidung.


Den Hinweis verstehe ich nicht. Urteile von Amtsgerichten sind immer nur Einzelfallentscheidungen. Mehr wird hier im Forum oder bei den Nachrichten an keiner Stelle behauptet.

Aber es sind Einzelfälle auf Basis von Rechtsnormen und der Bewertung von Fakten, die auch in ähnlichen Fällen gleich sein werden. Insoweit darf man was schlussfolgern und man darf in ähnlichen Fällen auf dieses Urteil verweisen.

Insoweit ist das eine gute Nachricht, aber nicht eine Lösung für alle Fragen. Das hat aber auch niemand behauptet.

Wir sollten jedenfalls diese gute Nachricht nicht schlechtreden.


----------



## technofreak (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



bernhard schrieb:


> Wir sollten jedenfalls diese gute Nachricht nicht schlechtreden.


So ist es. Mäkeleien und Bedenkenträgereien erfreuen höchstens  die Nutzlosanbieter
und sind kontraproduktiv im höchstens Maße, da sie unerfahrene  User unnötig verunsichern.


----------



## Kleene (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ja ja, es ist kurz vor Weihnachten und ich habe mal wieder Post von der DIS bekommen (das letzte aml kurz vor Ostern). Das die einem auch immer die Feiertage vermiesen müssen :zunge: Aber man muss es sich ja nicht vermiesen lassen.Mal sehen wann wieder mal was kommt.. Ich lass mich überraschen. Bestimmt wieder an Ostern..
LG


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kleene schrieb:


> Ja ja, es ist kurz vor Weihnachten und ich habe mal wieder Post von der DIS bekommen (das letzte aml kurz vor Ostern). Mal sehen wann wieder mal was kommt.. Ich lass mich überraschen. Bestimmt wieder an Ostern..


Neues Jahr, neuer (alter) Inkassobutzen. Aus Raider wird Twix, sonst ändert sich nix. :-D
Die nächste Post kommt dann nicht mehr von der DIS GmbH Eschborn, sondern von der "Neugründung" ZIS GmbH Mainz. Der Geschäftsführer bleibt derselbe!


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn sich dann das Porto noch lohnen wird. Wie lange kann man ein totes Pferd reiten?


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Wie lange kann man ein totes Pferd reiten?


[offtopic] Das weiss nur ein Pferdehändler [/offtopic] :-D


----------



## DaRaVeN (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht denen eine Adressänderung vorzugaukeln?
Wohin.. Vielleicht gleich nach Dubai 
Wenn ja, wie hat's funktioniert, die Post nervt nämlich.


----------



## spacereiner (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht denen eine Adressänderung vorzugaukeln


 
Ich ändere die immer in Mülltonne:-D

Funzt immer


----------



## Elenya (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe heute auch wieder Post bekommen. Also langsam fängt es an zu nerven. Das Briefchen in den Müll zu schmeißen ist zwar keine große Sache, dafür aber die Diskussion mit meiner Mutter.
Die traut dem ganzen "Nicht zahlen" nämlich nicht und meint ob N24 nicht im Recht wäre.
Die Briefe bekomme ich jetzt seit über einem Jahr, ein seriöses Unternehmen hätte mir schon lange was auf den Hals gehetzt, nicht wahr?

Nur macht mir folgender Link etwas sorgen:
[noparse]www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/index.php?id=home&sub_id[/noparse]
Dazu kommt, dass N24 es jetzt auf ihrer Homepage stehen haben.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Elenya schrieb:


> Nur macht mir folgender Link etwas sorgen:
> [noparse]www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/index.php?id=home&sub_id[/noparse]


Warum? weil dort nicht für 5 Cent verifizierbare* angebliche *Gerichtsentscheidungen stehen?
 Diese Entscheidung dagegen ist verfiziert:
*Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net:*



Elenya schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass N24 es jetzt auf ihrer Homepage stehen haben.


Zum x-ten mal: Internetseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt und  können in Sekundenbruchteilen  beliebig manipuliert werden. Es ist Sache des Nutzlosanbieters zu beweisen, was wann angeblich sichtbar war/ist


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das vertreibt alle Sorgen und Flaschengeister:

Abzocker abgeblitzt: Opfer von nachbarschaft24.net muss nicht zahlen - PC-WELT


----------



## kirschi (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo zusammen,

heute kam wieder mal Post, grrrrrrrrrr 
In dem Schreiben der der Inkassostelle steht aber diesmal dabei,
Da sie bislang noch keine Einwände gegen die Forderung mitgeteilt haben,
müssen wie davon ausgehen dass sie die Forderung anerkennen :wall:
Zu zahlen wären jetzt 159,28 Euro . Ich krieg die Krise, obwohl ich bis jetzt recht taff war. Ich habe anfangs eine email geschickt, ( Musterschreiben)  widerspruch bei getarnten Preisgaben.

Ansonsten hab ich mich still gehalten.

Ach herjeee also weiterhin durchhalten und nix unternehmen ?

schöne Grüße
Petra


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wie wäre es mit lesen?
Gerade einen Beitrag über Deinen hat jemand einen Link gepostet.
Wenn Du den gelesen hast, erübrigen sich alle Fragen 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## spacereiner (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Da sie bislang noch keine Einwände gegen die Forderung mitgeteilt haben,
> müssen wie davon ausgehen dass sie die Forderung anerkennen


 

Ob ein Richter das auch so sieht bezweifele ich einfach mal


Zum Widerruf hier mal lesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Zentrale Inkassostelle entstand aus einer Platin Dingsbums. Davon gibt es ein ganzes Nest

FirmenWissen - Firmen mit PL 42 - Firmenprofile, Bilanzen, Bonitätsauskünfte, Jahresabschlüsse von Creditreform

Aus dem kann man ganz fix was Neues machen: "Jede GmbH ist ordnungsgemäß gegründet" "Sie in weniger als 24 Stunden" - Google-Suche


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Zentrale Inkassostelle entstand aus einer Platin Dingsbums. Davon gibt es ein ganzes Nest





> ZI Zentrale Inkassostelle GmbH, Mainz (Wilhelm-Theodor-Römheld-Straße 14, 55130 Mainz -bisher: Platin 242. GmbH -


Da kann er ja problemlos noch eine ganze Reihe Inkassostellen gründen! :unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Namen sind jedenfalls noch frei:





> Die Domain "europaeische-inkassostelle.de" ist nicht registriert.


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Woher mögen die Daten stammen?


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 21.300


"bereitgestellt von der umfragenscout24 ltd" - Google-Suche


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

21.300 Profile - ca. 30 % (ca. 6.390 Profile) zahlen 99 Euronen p.a. = ca. 632.610 Euro!

Und welche Gegenleistung gibts dafür? (außer den berühmt-berüchtigten DIS-Inkassoschreiben natürlich)



			
				Urteil AG Berlin-Mitte schrieb:
			
		

> Der Richter fand auf nachbarschaft24.net gleich eine ganze Reihe von Gründen, warum die Frau - trotz ihrer Anmeldung - nicht bezahlen müsse. Das begann mit der Frage, wofür die neun Euro pro Monat eigentlich fällig werden sollten. *Tatsächlich fordere die Netsolutions FZE nämlich Geld für nichts*, so das Amtsgericht: "So ist eine Leistungspflicht der Klägerin nicht erkennbar, so dass die Verpflichtung zur Zahlung eines Entgelts in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zur (nicht vorhandenen) Gegenleistung stünde", heißt es in dem Urteil. "Zudem verstößt ein etwaiger Vertrag so gegen das Transparenzgebot und ist deshalb unwirksam."



Das ist m. E. hier ähnlich zu sehen.

Sind die etwa auch mit dem Briefkasten in den Hafen von Tortola (B.V.I.) umgezogen? Dieser hing doch seither in der Schweiz?


> Umfragenscout *Group*
> 9 Pelican Drive
> Road Town
> Tortola VG1110
> British Virgin Islands


----------



## webwatcher (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> 21.300 Profile -


stimmt nicht ganz,  die typischen Übertreibungen von Google  bei der Trefferanzeige. Geht man ans Ende der Trefferliste sieht es so aus:  



> Ergebnisse *101 - 101 von 101 *für "bereitgestellt von der umfragenscout24 ltd". (


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das waren schon ziemlich viele Profile:

umfragenscout.com/sitemap.php

Zu Zeit zieht sich der Müll allerdings zurück. Bleibt die Frage, woher solche Daten kommen. Das sieht ähnlich aus wie bei der Nachbarschaft24.net

site:nachbarschaft24.net - Google-Suche


----------



## silver0 (25 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe falsche Angaben eingetragen.
Falscher Geburtsdatum und die Adresse habe ich falsch angegeben sowie Name.
Was soll ich tun?
Brauche hilfe :cry:


----------



## spacereiner (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Was soll ich tun


 
Lesen


----------



## silver0 (25 Dezember 2008)

Wie?
Also ignorieren und cool bleiben?


----------



## silver0 (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ja nee, ich habe halt nicht meine Daten eingetragen sondern von jemanden anderen.
Nicht das der jenige ne Anzeige gegen mich macht odersowas.
Also?!


----------



## sascha (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



silver0 schrieb:


> Ja nee, ich habe halt nicht meine Daten eingetragen sondern von jemanden anderen.
> Nicht das der jenige ne Anzeige gegen mich macht odersowas.
> Also?!



also lesen.


----------



## silver0 (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

So, habe alles gelesen fast 2 Stunden und habe immernoch kein Antwort für meine Frage gefunden.
Brauche hilfe..


----------



## dvill (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was ist die Sorge? Dass der angsterzeugende Flaschengeist bei Hunderttausenden nur aus Nebel besteht, bei Dir aber ausnahmsweise aus Fleich und Blut daherkommt?

Die aktuellen Ereignisse haben vermutlich auch mit

Online-Nepper im Visier der Ermittler | Nachrichten | hr

zu tun. Das Ereignis ist bekannt. Dazu gehört auch

ktipp.ch - Beitrag Detail - Staatsanwaltschaft geht gegen Internet-Abzocker vor


> Im September durchsuchten nun Schweizer Polizisten fünf Internetfirmen in Zug, Rotkreuz und Cham.


Letzteres war grundsätzlich bekannt, aber nicht mit den Details (mir jedenfalls).


----------



## webwatcher (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Aus gegebenem Anlass: Der User. den es betrifft,  hat den Empfang von PN abgeschaltet,
 daher auf diesem Wege als Stufe vor der Verwarnung:
Mosereien über metoo Postings ( "warum wird imer wieder dasselbe gefragt" )  sind 
unerwünscht. Das Thema ist bis zum Abwinken abgehandelt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html

Postings,  die dies beeinhalten, werden gelöscht und  ziehen im Wiederholungsfall eine  Sperre nach sich.


----------



## forencowboy (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi.
Ich bin heute neu eingetrudelt.
Von dieser ominösen Firma habe ich auch eine E-Mail bekommen.
Da ich dachte, dass es eine Freundesuchmaschine ist, bin ich dem Link gefolgt.
Das es sich um eine Schmuddelseite handelte habe ich dann wohl zu spät gemerkt.
Abmahnungen bis hin zu Inkassoschrieben habe ich alles bekommen.
Geld haben die von mir nicht gesehen.
Mittlerweile bleiben Zahlungsaufforderungen aus.

Damit aber nicht genug! 
Seitdem meldeten sich immer mehr Seiten mit Zahlungsaufforderungen.
kostenpflichtige Foren, Bestellungen in Internetwarenhäuser und so weiter.
Die Bestellungen habe ich dann jedesmal storniert.

Nach der Geschichte bin ich aus allen Freundesuchmachinen ausgetreten, Account gelöscht bzw. meine persönliche Daten gelöscht.


Auf solchen Seiten finden diese Übeltäter ihre Opfer.




forencowboy


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Man darf gespannt sein, welche Änderungen sich vom 1.1.2009 an ergeben werden. Die Fakten sind bekannt

"Eine wesentliche Neuerung ist die Bekanntgabe der Registrierung auf www.rechtsdienstleistungsregister.de. Dies ermöglicht mehr Transparenz in der Inkassobranche." - Google-Suche

Die Suche auf

Justizportal - Verfahren

liefert derzeit bei mir nur eine Inkassostelle. Ich gehe weiter davon aus, dass der Betrieb einer Online-Schuldnerdatenbank für Auftraggeber Teil der erlaubnispflichtigen Tätigkeit ist und das neue Gesetz zum 1.1.2009 wirksam wird.

Bis dahin sollte sich also ein neuer Stand ergeben, so oder so.


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Schon was passiert: http://zentrale-inkassostelle.de/


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

und hier 
[noparse]http://zi-zentrale-inkassostelle.de/[/noparse]


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Sieht richtig billig aus und hat keine Inhalte für die "Schuldner". So gesehen schon mal eine Verbesserung.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> hat keine Inhalte für die "Schuldner"


Das wird kommende Woche wohl anders aussehen, wenn die ihre "berüchtigte Datenbank" aus Eschborn rüberziehen....


----------



## spacereiner (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Das wird kommende Woche wohl anders aussehen, wenn die ihre "berüchtigte Datenbank" aus Eschborn rüberziehen


 
Ist sowas überhaupt zulässig, wenn da jeder Hans und Franz irgendwelche Daten einsehen kann?


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

TMG - Einzelnorm


> § 5 Allgemeine Informationspflichten
> (1) Diensteanbieter haben für geschäftsmäßige, in der Regel gegen Entgelt angebotene Telemedien folgende Informationen leicht erkennbar, unmittelbar erreichbar und ständig verfügbar zu halten:
> 1.
> den Namen und die Anschrift, unter der sie niedergelassen sind, bei juristischen Personen zusätzlich die Rechtsform, den Vertretungsberechtigten und, sofern Angaben über das Kapital der Gesellschaft gemacht werden, das Stamm- oder Grundkapital sowie, wenn nicht alle in Geld zu leistenden Einlagen eingezahlt sind, der Gesamtbetrag der ausstehenden Einlagen,
> ...


Da ist noch Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der alte netblock-owner verschwindet: DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH (page 1 of 1)

Hier ist noch der alte Stand: Site report for deutsche-inkassostelle.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Auch der/die Gesellschafter wechselte/n wohl, wie man so hört:

Bei der DIS war die Europe Media Holding AG in Zug der Hauptgesellschafter, bei der ZIS ists nun der U.P. selbst (jedenfalls auf dem Papier).

Damit will man wohl bestimmte Zusammenhänge verbergen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Deutsche Inkassostelle vs. Das Land Hessen - News - Nicht Abzocken e.V.


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn der Flaschengeist aus dem Morgenland noch auf Gerichts-Rundreise sein sollte, wäre es nett, wenn er zu dem Termin auch mal beisteuern könnte, wofür er denn überhaupt Geld haben will:


sascha schrieb:


> Das Amtsgericht Berlin-Mitte hat entschieden, dass Opfer der Seite die geforderten 59 Euro nicht bezahlen müssen. Einer der Gründe dafür: Es sei nicht klar, wofür die Betreiberfirma Netsolutions FZE überhaupt Geld haben will. Etwaige Verträge seien deshalb unwirksam.


Bei den Ansprüchen fängt es ja mal an. Wenn die selbst nicht wissen, wofür, dann brauchen sie es auch nicht.

Weiter könnte der Flaschengeist mal sagen, wie die Verbraucherzentralen was zustellen können und wie die Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspest Zugang zum Telefonnetz finden. Dann hätte das Volk, in dessen Namen dort gesprochen werden soll, auch was davon.


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Stadtplan von Dubai kennt aber auch die Straße "Za'abel Road ": Dubaimap
> (Suchen mit "Za'abeel" bzw. "Karama")


Ich komme noch einmal zurück auf den Stadtplan von Dubai und das Phänomen, dass die Verbraucherzentralen in Dubai nicht zustellen können, ein Flaschengeist von dort aber mit einer Straßenanschrift vor deutschen Amtsgerichten auftritt.

Die vor Gericht genannte Straßenanschrift lautet "Za'abeel Road 18". Zugleich ist die Firma in einer Freibeuterzone angesiedelt, erkennbar an der Rechtsform FZE. An der Za'abeel Road finde ich aber keine Freibeuterzone.

Ich finde unter

RAK Trade

eine Firma gleichen Namens, aber





> Die Ras Al Khaimah Free Trade Zone (RAK FTZ) liegt verkehrsgünstig nur 45 Minuten nördlich von der internationalen Handelsmetropole Dubai entfernt.


German Business Council - Dubai - Member Profile: Ras Al Khaimah Free Trade Zone Authority

das passt mit der Straßenanschrift überhaupt nicht.

An der Za'abeel Road liegt aber das Hauptpostamt

"za'abeel road" hauptpost - Google-Suche

in welchem man tolle Postfächer günstig mieten kann. Wahrscheinlich findet der Briefträger mit der Straßenanschrift sogar das Postfach.

Ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass die seriösen Geschäftsleute unsere Amtsrichter nicht einfach voll verarschen würden.

Ich finde an der Za'abeel Road aber auch keine Freibeuterzone, die zu einer Firmenanschrift passen wollte.

In Dubai sind sonst auch Hausnummern eher ungewöhnlich. Unsere Botschaft liegt ganz in der Nähe:

Deutsches Generalkonsulat Dubai - Adresse, Öffnungszeiten, Erreichbarkeit in Notfällen

Geht ganz ohne Hausnummer. Aber unser Flaschengeist wohnt Hausnummer 18.

Ich versteh's nicht.


----------



## Bigfoot (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Dvill, 


dvill schrieb:


> erkennbar an der Rechtsform FZE.


was bedeutet FZE? Die Abkürzung kommt leider weder in der Wikipedia noch im Wiktionary vor.


----------



## Wembley (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Bigfoot schrieb:


> was bedeutet FZE?



Free Zone Establishment


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Dubai: Niederlassung in Freihandelszonen


> Es gibt grundsätzlich drei verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Gründung einer Niederlassung in den Freihandelszonen der VAE:
> 
> • Gründung einer Zweigniederlassung
> *• Gründung eines Free Zone Establishments (FZE)*
> • Gründung einer Free Zone Company (FZCO)


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

http://www.bfai.de/DE/Content/__Sha...blicationFile.pdf/recht-kompakt-vae?show=true


> Zwar können sich Ausländer in den Freihandelszonen als Einzelkaufleute (Free Zone Establishment; FZE, wobei diese Form rechtlich als GmbH mit nur einem Alleingesellschafter ausgestaltet ist) betätigen oder sich zu 100% in ausländischer Hand befindlichen Gesellschaften (Free Zone Company; FZCO) zusammen schließen. Rechtlich gelten solche Gebilde jedoch als nicht in den VAE präsent, was dazu führt, dass sie sich am dortigen Markt nicht ohne weiteres betätigen können.


Das heißt für mich, dass Firmen aus einer Freibeuterzone keine Anschriften im Stadtgebiet von Dubai besitzen können. Sie sind rechtlich in den VAE nicht präsent. Insofern bin ich weiter ratlos, wie ein Unternehmen der Rechtsform FZE in Dubai eine Straßenanschrift behauptet und auch dort im Land ansässig sein will.

Die Behauptung, in der Stadt Dubai ansässig zu sein, verändert die rechtliche Bewertung. Mit dem Land VAE gibt es Rechtsabkommen. Die Freibeuterzonen sind vogelfrei.


----------



## forencowboy (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Alle 146 Seiten durch zu lesen werde ich nach und nach machen.
Möchte aber trotzdem mein Erlebniss dazu schreiben.

Durch so eine E-Mail wurde ich auch in die Falle gelockt.
Allerdings habe ich mich nicht angemeldet, sondern die Seite wieder geschlossen, nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass es p...graphische Bilder waren.

Wochen später wurde ich dann mit E-Mails zugeschüttet.
Teils war mein Postfach so zu, dass keine wichtigen Mails mehr ankamen.
Es kamen dann 2 Schreiben von Inkassos.

Habe nichts beantwortet. Erst nachdem ein Anhörungsbogen zugesendet wurde.
Durch einen Tipp eines vorgefertigten Schreiben, habe ich dies zusammen mit dem Bogen zurück geschickt.

Das ist jetzt vielleicht ein Jahr her.

Nur seitdem melden sich ständig andere kostenpflichtige Seiten und Foren, die Geld haben wollen.
Ich habe bisher auf keine dieser Mails geantwortet.

Am Anfang des Threads habe ich gelesen, dass der Sitz dieser Seiten in Dubai ist.

Nichts außergewöhnliches.
Nur ich konnte ebenso die letzten Wochen IP Adressen abfangen, dessen User auf meinen Rechner zugreifen wollten.

Alle IP Adressen kamen aus Singapur, Westküste USA, Israel und Saudi Arabien.

Das machte mich hellhörig. Dubai --> Saudi Arabien.

forencowboy


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Das machte mich hellhörig. Dubai --> Saudi Arabien.


Dubai  gehört zu den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten  
und  hat mit Saudi-Arabien ungefähr soviel zu tun wie die Niederlande mit Deutschland 

Dort Zusammenhänge zu konstruieren ist etwas weit hergeholt und  bringt auch nichts,
  jedenfalls nicht für  Verbraucher, die  mit Nutzlosspam belästigt werden.


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

German Minister visits RAK FTZ  RAK Free Trade Zone


> He highlighted the contribution of the 210 German-owned companies registered at RAK FTZ and mentioned that "this just demonstrates the strong relationship between Ras Al Khaimah and Germany."


Er könnte gerne den Verbraucherzentralen mit wenigstens 5 ladungsfähigen Anschriften weiterhelfen.


----------



## cwsuited (31 Dezember 2008)

*reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24 vor ca. einem jahr*

ja ich weiß, dass  es hier genug informationen darüber gibt, die habe ich auch gelesen. aber hab trotzdem nochmal ne frage dazu. ich hab vor einem jahr mich auf der seite registriert und nun schon die dritte rechnung bekommen. ich hab aber auch nie auf die rechnung widersprochen weil ich hier gelesen hab, dass es nicht notwendig sei. wär es aber vllt nicht doch besser gewesen zu widersprechen?


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



cwsuited schrieb:


> schon die dritte rechnung bekommen. ich hab aber auch nie auf die rechnung widersprochen weil ich hier gelesen hab, dass es nicht notwendig sei. wär es aber vllt nicht doch besser gewesen zu widersprechen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Highend84 (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi. ich habe heute bestimmt schon mein 4 oder 5 Rechnung bekommen.

157,92 verlangen sie diesmal.

*Zitat aus dem Brief:*
 Da sie uns bislang noch keine Einwände gegen die Forderung mitgeteilt haben, müssen wir davon ausgehen,dass sie die Forderung anerkennen.

Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?

Soll ich da jetzt was an die schreiben oder weiter nichts machen.
Ich habe das Urteil gelesen, und das hat mich gefreut und heute wieder einer im Briefkasten.
Die Nerven langsam!!!

Haben noch andere den bekommen ?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## webwatcher (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Highend84 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Urteil gelesen, und das hat mich gefreut und heute wieder einer im Briefkasten.
> Die Nerven langsam!!!


Das ist deren Absicht


Highend84 schrieb:


> Soll ich da jetzt was an die schreiben oder weiter nichts machen.


Auch hier gründlich lesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
es wird haarklein erklärt. 

ansonsten:  nimm´s mit Humor 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## cwsuited (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich hab heut das allergleiche bekommen ... hab mich bisher auch noch nicht gemeldet und werds wohl auch nicht mehr tun


----------



## dvill (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Dazu liegt mir ein recht aktuelles Schreiben von Frau Zypries (bzw. ihres "persönlichen Referenten") vor:
> 
> 
> > [...] Ihre Hinweise und die von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalte haben sowohl das für das Wettbewerbsrecht als auch das für das allgemeine bürgerliche Recht zuständigen Referate des Bundesministeriums der Justiz zur Kenntnis genommen. Ich beschränke mich als zuständiger Referatsleiter für den Bereich des Inkassowesens in meiner Antwort auf Ihre Ausführungen zum Inkasso.
> ...


Ich finde in dem genannten Register weiterhin nur eine Firma mit dem Namensbestandteil Inkassostelle. Ob sich das in den kommenden 7 Stunden ändert? 

Ich bin gespannt, was die Online-"Schuldnerdatenbank" dann machen wird.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich finde in dem genannten Register weiterhin nur eine Firma mit dem Namensbestandteil Inkassostelle.


...und zwar beim Landgericht Mainz. Wenn man die Datenbank des OLG Frankfurt durchsieht, findet man an besonders Anrüchigem tatsächlich nur den Hanauer Butzen.


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Register ist in Betrieb, NRW hat 459 registrierte Stellen z.B.


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

RDG - Einzelnorm


> § 20 Bußgeldvorschriften
> 
> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer
> 
> ...


RDG - Einzelnorm


> § 11 Besondere Sachkunde, Berufsbezeichnungen
> 
> [...]
> 
> (4) Berufsbezeichnungen, die den Begriff „Inkasso“ enthalten, sowie die Berufsbezeichnung „Rentenberaterin“ oder „Rentenberater“ oder diesen zum Verwechseln ähnliche Bezeichnungen dürfen nur von entsprechend registrierten Personen geführt werden.


5.000 Euro sind wohl nicht viel, wenn der Inkassoladen richtig brummt.


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Beispiel für Inkassotätigkeit durch Online-Datenbank am 1.1.2009 (Hätte beinah geklappt): Gesucht: Geschädigte! - Seite 5 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> 5.000 Euro sind wohl nicht viel, wenn der Inkassoladen richtig brummt.


Die Haftung, wenn alle Tätigkeiten inhaltslos und unwirksam sind (s. Verjährung etc.), ist nicht ohne, unversichert obendrein ... Da muss man sich auf seine "Mandanten" schwer verlassen ...


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich stelle mir ernsthaft die Frage, ob die Frma aus der Freibeuterzone die Hürde der Lizenzverlängerung genommen hat:

The Licensee submits an audited annual accounts statement from a UAE Registered Auditors site:rakftz.com - Google-Suche

Man kann offensichtlich beliebige Lizenzen beantragen und ohne große Nachweise auch bekommen. Die Lizenzen enden jedoch nach einem Jahr. Bei der Verlängerung spielt offensichtlich der bisherige Geschäftsverlauf eine Rolle. Die Lizenz für das 2. Jahr bekommt nicht jeder einfach so.

Es ist bekannt, dass Firmengeflechte aus dem Einschüchterungsgewerbe permanent umziehen und immer nur kurzlebig sind. Die eifrigen Inkassodrücker handeln auch schon mal für nicht (mehr?) existente Firmen:


> Entgegen der Auffassung der Beklagten ist dieses Handeln auch nicht durch zulässige Rechtsberatung gedeckt, denn nach dem unwidersprochenen und damit gemäß §138 Abs. 3 ZPO zugestandenen Vortrag des Klägers lag diesem Schreiben kein Inkassoauftrag zu Grunde, da die angebliche Firma - auch dies ist unstreitig - tatsächlich nicht existent ist.


Quelle: Deutsche Inkassostelle kassiert erneut einstweilige Verfügung! - News - Nicht Abzocken e.V.

Der Flaschengeist, der sich kürzlich vor Gericht rühmte, die Forderungen dieser Firma eintreiben zu dürfen, legitimierte sich für eine Firma "Netsolutions FZE". Die Firme, die angeblich über den Vertrag verfügt, heißt aber "Netsolutions Trading FZE".

Der Zusatz "Trading" scheint mir für die Lizenz wichtig zu sein. Warum nimmt eine aktive Firma die Webseite vom Netz?

Site report for netsolution-fze.net (Dann Site aufrufen)

Selbst Google hat nichts mehr über die Firma im Index.


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> 5.000 Euro


Gilt das nicht für jeden einzelnen Inkassofall? Somit wäre das bei Hunderttausenden eine unbezahlbare Summe!


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das wäre eine perfekte Veranlassung für eine behördliche Inspektion der Serverprotokolle der "Schuldner"-Datenbank.


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Das wäre eine perfekte Veranlassung für eine behördliche Inspektion der Serverprotokolle der "Schuldner"-Datenbank.


Die hatte es doch schon Anfang September gegeben. Es ist dabei nur fraglich, ob die beteiligten Staatsanwälte sich der Problematik bewußt sind.


----------



## lasopada (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

So langsam gehen die einem richtig auf die Nerven!!

Ich glaub, wenn ich das Forum hier nicht gefunden hätte, würd ich durchdrehen...

habe jetzt schon wieder vom Inkassobüro eine Mahnung erhalten: Ich hätte jetzt auch eine weitere Rechnung nicht gezahlt! - Welche Rechnung bitte - Die schicken mir von nachbarschaft24 ja noch nicht mal Rechnungen, weder per Post, noch per Mail auf die ich reagieren könnte. 
Habe auch beim 1ten Inkassoschreiben in den sauren Apfel gebissen und dort angerufen, meine Lage geschildert - das ich rechtzeitig ausgetreten bin usw. und das ich die Rechnung nicht zahle! - das ganze dann auch in schriftlicher Form nochmal eingereicht.
- Nur auf dieses Schreiben wurde derenseits nie reagiert....

und jetzt heißt es, ich hätte den Rechnungen nie widersprochen?!?! ...

so langsam bekomme ichs mit den Nerven - zahlen werde ich nicht, und vielleicht schreib ich denen nochmal einen freundlichen Brief, mit der Bitte mich nicht mehr zu belästigen, da ich nicht gedenke zu zahlen...   mal sehen ...

oder weiß jemand, wie man das abstellen kann? 
Gruß Patty


----------



## spacereiner (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> oder weiß jemand, wie man das abstellen kann


 
Sperre den Absender in Deinem Mailprogramm und schmeiß die Briefe in den Müll oder schick sie zurück an den Absender



> so langsam bekomme ichs mit den Nerven - zahlen werde ich nicht, und vielleicht schreib ich denen nochmal einen freundlichen Brief, mit der Bitte mich nicht mehr zu belästigen, da ich nicht gedenke zu zahlen... mal sehen ...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



> und dort angerufen,



Wie kann man auf die Idee kommen da anzurufen:-?


----------



## lasopada (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ich weiß es ja eigentlich...

als ich mich damals bei denen angemeldet habe, wars noch meinnachbarschaft.net und KOSTENLOS - und noch keine Anmerkung darüber, das es kostenpflichtig wird ...   tja, als dann irgendwann so nach 6 Monaten die Mail kam, DAS es kostenpflichtig wird,  hab ich mich gleich abgemeldet und gekündigt (wie es in den AGBs drinne stand)...

tja, das war dann auch die letzte Mail, seitdem habe ich keine mehr von denen bekommen...

warum ich beim Inkassobüro angerufen habe??  - keine Ahnung, bin vielleicht blöd?? Nein, wollte den Fall so schnell wie möglich aus der Welt schaffen. Habe denen allerdings weder beim Anruf,  noch beim Schreiben mehr Daten gegeben als die eh schon hatten (denn ganz so dumm bin ich dann doch nicht)
... ach ja, habe übrigens in dem Schreiben der Rechnung (die ich nie bekommen habe) widersprochen...

...  ein frohes Neues ...
Gruß


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Dazu auch hier lesen:

meinnachbar.net: Ohne Zustimmung keine Zahlungspflicht | Augsblog.de


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



lasopada schrieb:


> als ich mich damals bei denen angemeldet habe, wars noch meinnachbarschaft.net und KOSTENLOS - und noch keine Anmerkung darüber, das es kostenpflichtig wird ...   tja, als dann irgendwann so nach 6 Monaten die Mail kam, DAS es kostenpflichtig wird,  hab ich mich gleich abgemeldet und gekündigt (wie es in den AGBs drinne stand)...


Dieser Sachverhalt könnte auch in diesem Zusammenhang von Bedeutung sein:


> Zahlreiche Bürger haben in der Vergangenheit Anzeige gegen die Deutsche Inkassostelle erstattet. Sie werfen der Firma vor, unrechtmäßige Forderungen für sogenannte Abofallen im Internet einzutreiben.


Online-Nepper im Visier der Ermittler | Nachrichten | hr


----------



## Azad619 (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi^^

ertsmal: Ich bin nich auf diesen anbieter herein gefallen.....sondern auf opendownload ich weiss das gehört hier zwar nich hin aber das war einer der wenigen der noch offen is^^ ihr könnt mich auch ruhig belehren oder was auch immer:scherzkeks: aber eine wichtige frage hätte ich da und zwar wenn die meien adresse kennen und die mir rechenungen per post schicken könn die wenns zum gericht geht mir damit was antun? is wichtig auch wenns heir nich hingehört würde euch sehr danken :scherzkeks:


----------



## Kamikaze75 (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hey zusammen,

ich habe mich angeblich am 22.11.2007 bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich weder einen Computer noch Zugang zum Internet....
Heute habe ich das dritte oder vierte Schreiben von der Deutschen Inkassostelle in Eschborn bekommen, und ich werde, wie auf die vorangegangen Schreiben auch, einfach nicht reagieren.

Sollte irgendwann einmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattern, werde ich mein Kreuz an die richtige Stelle setzen, es zurückschicken.

Das empfiehlt zumindest mal der Mann bei youtube, der meiner Meinung nach, Ahnung hat.

Grüße,
Kamikaze75


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kamikaze75 schrieb:


> Sollte irgendwann einmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattern,


Wenn Weihnachten und  Ostern auf einen Tag fallen.


----------



## Kamikaze75 (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

eben...:-D


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kamikaze75 schrieb:


> Das empfiehlt zumindest mal der Mann bei youtube, der meiner Meinung nach, Ahnung hat.


deswegen arbeitet der ja auch in diesem Forum mit


----------



## Kamikaze75 (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

ist angekommen.....:unzufrieden:


----------



## sax-1 (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Oha, heute wurde ich das letztmalig aufgefordert die Forderungen zu begleichen!!!  
Aber immerhin:

*Zitat:* _Da unsere Auftraggeberin Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt, möchten wir die Einleitung __eines Gerichtsverfahrens gegen Sie gerne vermeiden_.​ 
Die sind ja nett...
Mal schauen was dann kommtttt!

Gruß
sax-1


----------



## webwatcher (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



sax-1 schrieb:


> Zitat:_Da unsere Auftraggeberin Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt, möchten wir die Einleitung _[/FONT]_eines Gerichtsverfahrens gegen Sie gerne vermeiden_.[/LEFT]]


Lächerlich und  grotesk: 

Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



sax-1 schrieb:


> Oha, heute wurde ich das letztmalig aufgefordert die Forderungen zu begleichen


Die sollen mal eine gültige Inkassolizenz nachweisen.


----------



## BatmanF1 (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



sax-1 schrieb:


> Aber immerhin:
> 
> *Zitat:* _Da unsere Auftraggeberin Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt, möchten wir die Einleitung __eines Gerichtsverfahrens gegen Sie gerne vermeiden_.​


 
Das ehrt uns ja sehr, daß wir von Leuten, die Geld von uns ergaunern wollen, als Opfer sehr geschätzt werden. Ein Handtaschendieb schätzt bestimmt auch die alte wehrlose Oma als Opfer. 

Den zweiten Teil des Satzes glaube ich allerdings sofort. Was dann passiert hat man ja bei dem Prozess in Berlin gesehen


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Offenbar feuert die DIS z.Zt. nochmals aus allen Rohren. Es werden wieder Mahnungen und Drohungen herausgepumpt, die sich auf alle möglichen Anwendungen des hessisch-dubaianisch-tortolesisch-schweizerischen Konglomerats beziehen.

Offenbar möchte man vor dem großen Showdown nochmals ordentlich Kasse machen, bevor dann das neugegründete "Schwesterunternehmen" die Inkassogeschäfte übernehmen soll.


----------



## forencowboy (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was solls!?!:-p
Geld werden sie sowieso nicht bekommen.
Ich werde seit letzter Woche wieder zugeschüttet mit solcher Post.

:auslach: Da kann ich nur noch lachen.

Es ist nicht nur diese ominöse Seite, die Geld wollen.

Das fängt an mit kostenpflichtigen Foren bis hin zu bestellter Ware aus dem Internetversand.
Dann kommt so etwas wie:

Ihr Konto weist ein Rückstand auf von...bla bla bla...usw.
Wir bitten sie den Warenwert von... bla bla bla...usw.
Üerweisen sie unverzüglich den Betrag auf das Konto... bla bla bla.

Bisher habe ich jedes Schreiben zerrissen und die Toilette runter gespült. 

Von 150,-- bis zu 750,-- Euro reichen die Forderungen pro Schreiben.
Bei über 30 Forderungen kommen da locker 30.000,-- Euro zusammen.


Man muss das ganze mit ein wenige Humor sehen, dann fällt es nicht so schwer. Im Gegenteil, man schmunzelt eher über den verzweifelten Versuch an das Geld andererer zu kommen.


forencowboy


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Man muss das ganze mit ein wenige Humor sehen,



so zum Beispiel:
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Offenbar feuert die DIS z.Zt. nochmals aus allen Rohren.


Die Aktivitäten der letzten Tage wirken planlos und unfreiwillig. Wenn die Gier zu groß wird, wird es auch bei sonst guter Tarnung und Verschleierung gefährlich.

Das Inkassostalking-Konglomerat wurde kürzlich erst amtlich ins Bild gesetzt:


> Der Richter fand auf nachbarschaft24.net gleich eine ganze Reihe von Gründen, warum die Frau - trotz ihrer Anmeldung - nicht bezahlen müsse. Das begann mit der Frage, wofür die neun Euro pro Monat eigentlich fällig werden sollten. Tatsächlich fordere die Netsolutions FZE nämlich Geld für nichts, so das Amtsgericht: "So ist eine Leistungspflicht der Klägerin nicht erkennbar, so dass die Verpflichtung zur Zahlung eines Entgelts in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zur (nicht vorhandenen) Gegenleistung stünde", heißt es in dem Urteil. "Zudem verstößt ein etwaiger Vertrag so gegen das Transparenzgebot und ist deshalb unwirksam."


Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Nach diesem Urteil kann sich niemand mehr dummstellen und dreist weiter mahnpressen, weil er von der Richtigkeit der Forderung geträumt hätte.

In Kenntnis des zitierten Urteils einfach weiterzumachen, birgt für die Verantwortlichen einige persönliche Risiken. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Und offenbar hat die DIS-Nachfolgerin ZI Zentrale Inkassostelle GmbH Mainz auch bereits die ersten  überaus seriösen Klienten.  :unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Offenbar feuert die DIS z.Zt. nochmals aus allen Rohren.


Man inkassiert tatsächlich fröhlich weiter: netsolutions FZE: nachbarschaft24.de - Seite 9 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD

So blind, taub und dumm scheinen die Behörden doch nicht zu sein.

Die Zeiten scheinen sich zu ändern. Die neuen Projekte des Konglomerates laufen nicht so (telefongewinn.com, handyverdienst.com usw.), und die Restforderungen hier sind schon mehrfach angemahnt. Die Restpressquote liegt nicht sehr hoch.

Die Innovativen der Neppvermarkter sind bereits weitergezogen und lassen z.B. Spielsüchtige für närrische Browserspielchen zahlen. Das bringt viel ein und macht keine in der Öffentlichkeit hörbaren Komplikationen.

Insofern ist die Frage, ob diese Form der Geldbeschaffung hier noch ergiebig genug ist und ob es nicht anders leichter geht. Jedenfalls sieht die Zentrale Inkassostelle "anders" aus. Die Webseite ist aus einem Billigheimer Baukasten. So was schafft jeder Kleingärtnerverein.

Von der DIS kenne ich nur Konglomerat-interne Beitreibungen, von der ZIS tauchen "externe" auf.

Ich denke da eher an "Der Mohr hat seine Schuldigkeit getan, der Mohr kann gehen".


----------



## Stiefo (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe jetzt noch eine mahnung bekommen wo mir die deutsche inkassostelle vorrechnet wieviel es mich kosten wird wenn ich nicht zahle! was ja wie ich gelesen hab nicht stimmt aber sie haben auch eine IP und meine anzahl der logins 4 geschrieben ! 

Muss ich mir sorgen machen oder gleich zum Anwalt ?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts.

Die Logdaten zu einer IP-Adresse gibt es nur für Strafverfolgungsbehörden. (Augsblog.de)


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Son Quatsch. Wer nicht zahlt, behält sein Geld.


----------



## Stiefo (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Danke für die schnelle hilfe ! werd auf keinen fall auf irgend eine mail von dennen nochmal reagieren !


----------



## dvill (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Updated Date: 05-jan-2009


Ach was, die unfreundlichen Nachbarn bei einem Gameserver-Hoster.


----------



## banane (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen:
Hab mich 2007 durch einen Link ebenfalls unbewusst angemeldet und war nur an dem Tag bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet. Nach paar Wochen bekam ich dann die erste Rechnung von 54€ die ich leichtsinnigerweise bezahlt habe:wall::wall::wall:. Naja bis vor paar Tagen habe ich nie wieder was von der Firma gehört und plötzlich kam ne Mail (Inkassostelle Eschborn) mit der Forderung von 93€, da ich ne andere Rechnung nicht bezahlt habe...die ich gar nicht erhalten habe!
Auf jeden Fall weiß ich das es [.......] ist, weiß nur nicht ob ich nun auf diesen Brief reagieren soll?
Was meint Ihr????
Freunde meinten zu mir, dass ich auf jeden Fall mit der Mail zur Polizei gehen soll. Bringt das was, macht das Sinn?
In der Mail steht auch das ich nur 1mal bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet war, von daher habe ich nie den Dienst genutzt,muss ich darum nun gegen die Forderung angehen?
Vielen Dank für eure Hife!:-p


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Strafanzeigen lohnen bei diesen Fällen von Nutzlos-Abzocke regelmäßig nicht. Die Betreiber dieser "Angebote" arbeiten in einer Art rechtlicher Grauzone, wo zwar ein zivilrechtlicher Anspruch auf Zahlung i.d.R. nicht durchsetzbar ist, andererseits strafrechtlich i.d.R. wenig zu machen ist, weil z.B. der Vorsatz nicht nachweisbar ist etc. etc.
Diese Strafverfahren werden in aller Regel eingestellt.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



banane schrieb:


> Freunde meinten zu mir, dass ich auf jeden Fall mit der Mail zur Polizei gehen soll. Bringt das was, macht das Sinn?


Es schadet nichts, nützt aber auch nichts, was zivilrechtliche Belange betrifft


banane schrieb:


> von daher habe ich nie den Dienst genutzt,muss ich darum nun gegen die Forderung angehen?


Alle Informationen stehn unter den Links oben auf der Seite.
ansonsten: deutlicher geht es wohl kaum  noch: 
Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

This is the end


----------



## drachen08 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Da ists halt wie überall: Wessen Beiträge ich kassier, dessen Lieder ich sing...



Deshalb versucht man sich evtl. in einer Karaokeshow, als nachbars-lieder zu singen.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hier sieht man ganz klar, wie schwierig das in Deutschland ist, unseriösen Inkassobüros, die mit Nutzlos-Abzockern zusammenarbeiten, wirklich effektiv rechtlich ans Leder zu gehen.

Das Kasperletheater mit diesem Rechtsstreit hat mittlerweile über 1-1/2 Jahre gedauert. Während dieser ganzen Zeit durfte das Inkassobüro weiter inkassieren.

Die Rechtsmittel, die die Aufsichtsbehörden nach dem alten RBerG sowie nach dem neuen RDG an der Hand haben, um effektiv gegen das Geschäftsgebaren dieser Büros vorgehen zu können, sind eng begrenzt. Wenn so etwas durchgezogen werden soll, führt das zu komplizierten rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen, die sich lange hinziehen - wie hier ganz deutlich zu sehen ist.

Außerdem: was ergibt sich aus so einer Rechtsverfolgung? - Richtig: es wird schnell ein Nachfolgebüro gegründet.
Damit das gleiche Kasperletheater wieder von vorn losgeht.

Das RDG halte ich im Punkt "Inkassorecht" für dringend reformbedürftig.


----------



## forencowboy (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Zitat von *Nicko1998* 

:
    			Offenbar feuert die DIS z.Zt. nochmals aus allen Rohren.

Hat das die Bismarck nicht auch getan, während sie sang(k)??? 

forencowboy


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hier die entsprechende Pressemitteilung des Verwaltungsgerichts Frankfurt. Die waren aber schnell damit!


----------



## dvill (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Ereignis würdigen wir mal mit einem Zitat:


> Bei einem Inkassounternehmen, welches wiederholt durch ein unzuverlässiges Geschäftsgebaren auffällig geworden sei und einem entsprechenden Hinweis der Aufsichtsbehörden insoweit Rechnung trage, als die bislang beanstandete Vorgehensweise durch eine gleichermaßen unzulässige ersetze, bestehe die Befürchtung, dass auch künftig schwerwiegende Verstöße gegen Berufspflichten ernsthaft zu besorgen seien. Weiterhin habe der Präsident des Amtsgerichts auch zu Recht darauf abgestellt, dass das Geschäftsgebaren der Klägerin im Übrigen nicht einer redlichen gewissenhaften ordnungsgemäßen Geschäftsführung entspreche. Bereits in dem vorangegangenen Widerrufsverfahren sei ihr vorgeworfen worden, trotz Kenntnis von den Umständen der Vertragsschlüsse und sich daraus aufdrängender Zweifel an der Berichtigung der geltend gemachten Forderungen auf Einwendungen nicht eingegangen zu sein. Dem habe die Klägerin offensichtlich nicht Rechnung getragen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

....und die "Nachfolger" aus Mainz bauen sich wohl einen illustren Kundenkreis auf! Die da und die da sind schon "eingefangen"!


----------



## flu49 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

_Hallo,_
_bin auch einer von den dooooooofen die auf die dubiose Firma reingefallen ist:unzufrieden:, habe auch schon einmal bezahlt:wall: jetzt natürlich nicht mehr:-D weil ich dieses Forum gefunden habe. _
_*Habe mal eine Frage, muß ich trotz alledem eine Kündigung schreiben???*_

_Vielen Dank im voraus flu49_


----------



## sax-1 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Schau mal hier...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-151.html#post263862

Gruß
sax-1


----------



## webwatcher (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



flu49 schrieb:


> habe auch schon einmal bezahlt:wall: jetzt natürlich nicht mehr:-D weil ich dieses Forum gefunden habe. [/I]
> _*Habe mal eine Frage, muß ich trotz alledem eine Kündigung schreiben???*_[/I]



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der SWR berichtete aktuell. Wie lange können diese Leute ihre Spielchen noch treiben? :unzufrieden:


----------



## physicus (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich tippe mal, dass es bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag so weitergeht:wall::cry::wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



physicus schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal, dass es bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag so weitergeht:wall::cry::wall:


Thorsten (der aus dem SWR-Bericht) lebt gefährlich. Wie leicht könnte ihn ein Fäustle treffen!


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

"Nett":

Die Polizei in Viersen in Nordrhein-Westfalen ermittelt gegen die "Deutsche Inkassostelle" wegen des Einzugs unberechtigter Forderung der "MV Consulting" - Google-Suche


----------



## anni bilstein (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich glaube nicht das es was bringt und wenn überhaupt nur per Einschreiben und selbst da kann mann sagen das der Briefumschlag leer war .Am besten machst du es wie ich wenn du im Rechtschutz bis frage deinen Anwalt da bist du auf der sichere Seite.
Ich habe mich angeblich am 11.10.07 da angemeldet ,vielleicht  habe ich die Seite mal angeklickt aber die haben nicht einmal mein richtiger Name oder meine Adresse ich habe Mahnung durch E-mails erhalten die ich garnicht gelesen habe sondern direkt als Spam und löschen.Bei mir haben sie auch geschrieben sie wissen wo ich wohne durch meine IP -adr aber das ist nicht möglich.Mein Beitrag war am letzten am 14.05.08 hier drin weil es auch in Akte 08 Abends drin war.Und versuche das Geld wenn es schon überwiesen ist zurückzubuchen sprech mit deiner Bank sage das es sich um eine [......] handelt.Also nicht bezahlen.


----------



## spacereiner (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> überhaupt nur per Einschreiben


Selbst das ist hier sinnlos,liest da ehe keiner


----------



## drachen08 (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Selbst das ist hier sinnlos,liest da ehe keiner



Dies denke ich mittlerweile auch, denn würde man dies tun, hätte man bereits die Antwort und nicht nur in diesem Fall, sondern auch der anderen Nutzlosanbieter. Anfängliche Panik kann man ja noch verstehen, aber dann sollte man sich mal die Mühe machen und auch bereits bestehende Antworten lesen.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Anfängliche Panik kann man ja noch verstehen, aber dann sollte man sich mal die Mühe machen und auch bereits bestehende Antworten lesen.


Keine neuen me-too Debatten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## 1pbubi (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Thorsten (der aus dem SWR-Bericht) lebt gefährlich. Wie leicht könnte ihn ein Fäustle treffen!


da hast Du Recht !


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

 Partnerprogramme wie Lebenscheck - S² Media Support Forum


----------



## slrumpel82 (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte hier nur mal kurz meine Lage schildern:

2007 auf Nachbarschaft reingefallen und einmalig bezahlt.
Direkt eine Kündigung per Post an Netsolution in die Schweiz geschickt!

Dezember 2008 dann Post von Inkasso wegen Forderung für das zweite Jahr!

Geht's noch? Hab ich mir dann auch gedacht.

Jetzt sagen die mir, dass die meine Kündigung nie erhalten habe.
Was soll ich tun?

Inkasso will innerhalb von 5 Tagen Kohle, weil sie sonst ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten wollen.

Habe aber im Internet gelesen, dass aktuell der Inkasso-Firma verboten wurde, Geld einzutreiben.

Trifft das auf meinen Fall auch noch zu?

Aahhhh, hilft da auch die Arag-Rechtsschutz?


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...licht-bei-nachbarschaft24-net.html#post262229


----------



## Blondt (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Leute,
habe heute folgende E-Mail bekommen:



> Betreff: Forderung der Firma "netsolutions trading FZE" .nachbarschaft24.net
> 
> Aktenzeichen : XXXX*/XX/XXXXXX*
> 
> ...


Mein Name ist nicht Haupt und ich hatte auch noch nie was mit 'nachbarschaft24.net' zu tun.
Is das jetzt ne neue Masche von denen? Erwarten die jetzt ne Reaktion von mir?
Werde das ignorieren...
Mich würde mal interressieren, ob das mehrere von euch bekommen haben.

schönen Tag noch...



 [SIZE=-2]
[/SIZE]


----------



## wahlhesse (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das ist ein jämmerlicher Versuch des Inkassobüros, auch mit offensichtlich falschen Datensätzen noch Geld aus den Empfängern herauszupressen.

Ob es sich lohnt, daruf zu reagieren, sollte nach der Lektüre der Infos oben auf dieser Seite klar sein. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Blondt (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das ganze ging übrigens an eine E-Mail-Adi, die ich erst seit wenigen Wochen habe...


----------



## BatmanF1 (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Blondt schrieb:


> Erwarten die jetzt ne Reaktion von mir?


 
Mag sein, daß die eine Reaktion erwarten. Kann dir aber egal sein. Die können viel von einem erwarten, deswegen muß man das noch lange nicht machen.


----------



## carlo (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe heute eine Forderungsaufstellung der Deutschen Inkassostelle bekommen:unzufrieden:.Natürlich mit anderem Vornamen und an Frau .Nach Stundenlangen suchen ,war mir klar das dieses ein [.......] ist.Denn zu dem Angegebenem Datum des Vertragsabschlusses war ich sicherlich nicht zuhause.
Daraufhin habe ich die Deutsche Inkassostelle in Ihrem eigenem Kontaktformular aufgefordert , Ihre Forderung zurückzunehmen.Desweiterem Schrieb ich :
Bei nichtrückname der Forderung werde ich Anzeige wegen Betruges gegen Herrn [...] von der DIS und gegen Herrn [...] erstatten.

Da ich selbstständig bin , und mir durch die prüfung der Forderung Kosten entstanden sind, wird jetzt der DIS eine saftige Rechnung von mir erhalten.Wird diese nicht beglichen ,kommt eine Mahnung und anschliesend das Gerichtliche Mahnverfahren.:sun:
Bin schon mit ganz anderen Betrügern so umgegangen.
Wer zuletzt Lacht lacht am besten.:-p

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die beißen nicht, die wollen nur spielen.


----------



## Acronis (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> - Staatsanwaltschaft Oldenburg Az. NZS - 165 Js 7043-06
> - Polizeikommissariat Stadthagen Az. 200700159457
> - Polizeidirektion Hannover Az. 200700539074
> - Polizeidirektion Leipzig Az. 498-07-377182


Hab mal rescherschiert.Diese Aktenzeichen gibt es nicht


----------



## spacereiner (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Auch sehr interessant
Deutsche Inkassostelle (GF Udo Polzin) überschreitet Grenze zum Betrug: Nicht bezahlen: neue Mahnschreiben sind wohl letzter Aufschrei vor dem Untergang der DIS


----------



## blowfish (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Acronis schrieb:


> Diese Aktenzeichen gibt es nicht



Diese Aktenzeichen gibt es wohl. Man muss nur die richtige Schreibweise kennen.
Z.B. das von der Leipziger Polizei ist Ausspähen von Daten im Zusammenhang mit 1SMS. Aber so etwas kommt halt raus, wenn alles zur Anzeige gebracht wird. 
Aber nichts desto troz. Es geht um *keine* Anzeige, die von den Nutzlosen angeleiert wurde.


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Argumentationen von der Seite sollen nicht Informationen verbreiten, sondern blanke Angst erzeugen, und sind daher immer schwachsinnig. Legendär war z.B.

251207-Gericht warnt vor irreführenden Briefen der DIS Inkassostelle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Schreiben sind nicht nur schwachsinnig, sondern Zeichen eines "unzuverlässigen Geschäftsgebarens". Amtlich formuliert ist die Schlussfolgerung:


> Ein weiterer Grund, der DIS die Inkasso-Erlaubnis zu entziehen war für das Gericht, dass die Deutsche Inkassostelle schon "wiederholt durch ein unzuverlässiges Geschäftsgebaren auffällig geworden" sei. Dazu zählten die Richter auch das Verhalten der Inkassostelle, eine durch Aufsichtsbehörden "beanstandete Vorgehensweise durch eine gleichermaßen unzulässige" zu ersetzen. Deshalb "bestehe die Befürchtung, dass auch künftig schwerwiegende Verstöße gegen Berufspflichten ernsthaft" zu erwarten seien.



Gericht stoppt Deutsche Inkassostelle (DIS) - Nachfolger schon online: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## BatmanF1 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Lustig ist auch, daß auf der Startseite der Internetpräsenz der DIS steht, daß sie noch Auszubildende suchen würden. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß dieses Unternehmen bald nicht mehr existent sein wird, wünsche ich ihnen viel Spaß bei der Suche.


----------



## BatmanF1 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ach ja, ich hoffe übrigens bald Post von der Zentralen Inkassostelle zu bekommen. Damit ich möglichst bald gegen die ZI bzw. gegen Herrn [...] Strafanzeige erstatten kann.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Kiddinx (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

lange ist es her da bin ich auch auf nachbarschaft24.com hereingefallen. Es war der 22.11.*2007* als ich hereingelegt wurde. Seitdem trudelten immer mal wieder Emails in meinen Spamordner und ein paar Briefe habe ich auch bekommen. Bis heute herrschte eine trügerische Ruhe um den Kasperverein. Dank dieser Seite war die anfängliche innere Unruhe als die ersten Inkassobriefe eintrudelten doch schnell vorbei. 
Vielen Dank dafür ...

Folgende Email fand ich heute in meinem Spamordner die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will, weil sie mir doch ein kleines Schmunzeln in mein Gesicht gezaubert hat:

Absender: [email protected]
Datum: 26.01.2009 um 12:25 Uhr

    Aktenzeichen : *[FONT=&quot]XXXX/XX/XXXXX[/FONT]* 
  Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,   

Sie wurden von unserer Auftraggeberin *netsolutions trading FZE* bereits per E-Mail angemahnt die Forderung aus Vertrag vom 22.11.2007 zu begleichen. Darauf haben Sie nicht reagiert. Nunmehr wurden wir eingeschaltet. Unser Mahnschreiben kam von der Post mit dem Hinweis "Empfänger unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln" an uns zurück. Offensichtlich haben Sie bei Vertragsschluss falsche bzw. nicht mehr aktuelle Adress- oder Namensdaten angegeben.

*[FONT=&quot]Die Forderung ist nunmehr sofort von Ihnen zu begleichen.[/FONT]*

Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder Ihre Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese E-Mail erhalten, werden wir überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten E-Mail-Adresse passen.

Wir werden, ggfs. unter Einschaltung einer Detektei, ermitteln, ob hier *[FONT=&quot]betrügerisch in falschem Namen gehandelt wurde.[/FONT]* In diesem Falle sind wir verpflichtet Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft Angaben über die bei Anmeldung gespeicherten Daten, insbesondere auch der IP-Adresse, zu machen. Sollten Ihre Daten ohne Ihr Wissen angegeben worden sein, bitten wir um einen entsprechenden Hinweis und ob sie als Zeuge in einem Strafverfahren zur Verfügung stehen würden.

Wir verweisen hierzu auf folgende Ermittlungsverfahren staatlicher und privater Organe:

- Staatsanwaltschaft Oldenburg Az. NZS - 165 Js 7043-06
- Polizeikommissariat Stadthagen Az. 200700159457
- Polizeidirektion Hannover Az. 200700539074
- Polizeidirektion Leipzig Az. 498-07-377182

- Ermittlungsauftrag vom 20.07.2007

Die durch dieses Ermittlungsverfahren entstehenden Kosten gehen zu Ihren Lasten und werden die Forderung enorm erhöhen.

Die aktuelle Gesamtforderung (inkl. Gläubigerauslagen und Inkassokosten) beläuft sich auf *[FONT=&quot]161.06 €[/FONT]* und ist *[FONT=&quot]bis zum 02.02.2009[/FONT]* (Zahlungseingang) auf folgendes Konto zu überweisen:

Sparkasse

Kontonummer: [......]
Bankleitzahl: 860 555 92
BIC/SWIFT: [.......]
IBAN: [.......]

Bitte geben Sie *[FONT=&quot]nur[/FONT]* Ihr Aktenzeichen *[FONT=&quot]XXXX/XX/XXXXX[/FONT]* auf dem Überweisungsträger an. 

Besuchen Sie uns auf unserer Webseite http://www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/. Hier können Sie sich direkt über diese Angelegenheit informieren und sich mit uns in Verbindung setzen.

Wir unterrichten Sie gem. § 33 Abs. 1 BDSG darüber, dass wir zwecks Eintreibung dieser Forderung Daten über Sie gespeichert haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH
Geschäftsführung: [ edit] 
HRB-Nr.: 77296 Amtsgericht Frankfurt a.M.
Zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen beim Amtsgericht Frankfurt a.M.
Mergenthalerallee 79-81
65760 Eschborn

Tel: +49 (180) 5857100
Fax:+49 (180) 5019222
http://www.deutsche-inkassostelle.de/
[email protected]

_______________________________

Der Inhalt dieser Email enthält vertrauliche Informationen. Das Kopieren und die Weitergabe an Dritte ist nicht gestattet.
Sollten Sie diese Email irrtümlich von uns erhalten haben, bitten wir Sie, diese zu vernichten und uns darüber zu informieren.
Im voraus vielen Dank.
The content of this e-mail is confidential. The copying and forwarding to third persons is not allowed.
In case yor have received this e-mail in error, we kindly ask you to destroy it and notify us correspondingly.
Thanks in advance.


  Ich dachte die DIS existiert nicht mehr und den Geschäftsgebahren wurde ein Riegel vorgeschoben? 
Und jetzt habe ich mich wohl strafbar gemacht, weil ich den vertraulichen Inhalt dieser seriösen Email hier geposted habe. 

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, recherchier ich direkt mal die Gerichtsurteile die man mir in der Email um den Kopf geworfen hat. :lupe:
Nicht das die noch Recht haben. :auslach:


----------



## Kiddinx (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Da ich leider keine Editierfunktion gefunden habe muss ich auf diesem Weg meinen Beitrag anpassen:



> Unser Mahnschreiben kam von der Post mit dem Hinweis "Empfänger unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln" an uns zurück. Offensichtlich haben Sie bei Vertragsschluss falsche bzw. nicht mehr aktuelle Adress- oder Namensdaten angegeben.


Ist ja lustig. Da frag ich mich doch, wie die anderen DIS Inkassobriefe zu mir gefunden haben. Vielleicht hatten die ja ein Datenbank crash. :-D



> Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder Ihre Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese E-Mail erhalten, werden wir überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten E-Mail-Adresse passen.


Immer dieselben Phrasen. Nein ihr kriegt von mir auch jetzt keinen einzigen Cent!



> Wir werden, ggfs. unter Einschaltung einer Detektei, ermitteln, ob hier *[FONT=&quot]betrügerisch in falschem Namen gehandelt wurde.[/FONT]* In diesem Falle sind wir verpflichtet Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft Angaben über die bei Anmeldung gespeicherten Daten, insbesondere auch der IP-Adresse, zu machen. Sollten Ihre Daten ohne Ihr Wissen angegeben worden sein, bitten wir um einen entsprechenden Hinweis und ob sie als Zeuge in einem Strafverfahren zur Verfügung stehen würden.


Abenteuerlich! Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Abenteuerliche Unternehmen versenden halt abenteuerliche Korrespondenz 

Aus für die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn ab dem 30.04.2009?

Keine Zahlungspflicht bei Nachbarschaft24.net


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kiddinx schrieb:


> Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, recherchier ich direkt mal die Gerichtsurteile die man mir in der Email um den Kopf geworfen hat. :lupe:


Kannst du dir sparen. Hat schon mal jemand in einem andern Verbraucherforum recherchiert.


> Die Ausbeute dort ist eher dürftig, auch wenn es für rechtsunkundige Bürger doch gefährlich aussieht.
> 
> Die Staatsanwaltschaften sehen die "Tätigkeiten" der Nutzlosbranche fast einstimmig nicht als Betrug an. Somit darf ein Nutzlosanbieter oder deren Rechtsanwalt folglich auch nicht als Betrüger bezeichnet werden. Somit ist die imposante Sammlung dort eher heisse Luft.
> 
> ...



Das einzige Urteil was hier wirklich interessant ist ( siehe Vorgängerposting) , wird natürlich tunlichts nicht aufgeführt...


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Keine Zahlungspflicht bei Nachbarschaft24.net


----------



## BatmanF1 (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe mal eine Mail an 3sat und die Bild am Sonntag geschrieben, daß die Seite nachbarschaft24 auf der Startseite damit wirbt, sie sei durch eben diese bekannt und ob sie mit derartig unseriösen Unternehmen in verbindung gebracht werden wollten. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob und wie die reagieren.


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Zu unserer Überraschung räumt er uns einen Termin ein. Dabei dürfen wir allerdings keine Bild- sondern nur Tonaufnahmen machen. Auch U. P. ist von der Richtigkeit der Forderungen überzeugt.


Inkasso: Die Tricks der Geldeintreiber - markt - WDR Fernsehen

Aber der Forderungssteller weiß halt eventuell nicht, wofür er was fordert:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-zahlungspflicht-bei-nachbarschaft24-net.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Zu unserer Überraschung räumt er uns einen Termin ein. Dabei dürfen wir allerdings keine Bild- sondern nur Tonaufnahmen machen. Auch U. P. ist von der Richtigkeit der Forderungen überzeugt.


Diesen Termin räumte er auch dem Team von SWR3-Ländersache ein. Dann erteilte er den Reportern kurz zuvor Hausverbot:
http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/Geschichten+aus+Eschborn+heute+im+SWR-n170.htm#comments

Ob der WDR bei U.P. mehr Glück hat? Ich bezweifle das sehr!


----------



## Gerry (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kiddinx schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat von Vollschwachsinn entfernt. (bh)]_


Genau soeine Mail habe ich auch bekommen und was soll ich sagen, es ist einfach verrückt wieviel Mist man im Internet begegnet oder auch nicht begegnet. :O)


Es ist schon verrückt! Ich habe genau die GLEICHE Mail erhalten. Muß aber nur 159€ zahlen! LOOL Grins


----------



## dater (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> - Staatsanwaltschaft Oldenburg Az. NZS - 165 Js 7043-06
> - Polizeikommissariat Stadthagen Az. 200700159457
> - Polizeidirektion Hannover Az. 200700539074
> - Polizeidirektion Leipzig Az. 498-07-377182


In diesen Aktenzeichen geht es um was völlig anderes.Keiner der Fälle haben auch nur im geringsten was mit diesem Anbietr zu tun


----------



## Gerry (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

:unzufrieden: Gleich beim ersten Beitrag doppelt geschrieben! Mist :wall:

Naja war auch mein erster Beitrag!


----------



## Gerry (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dater schrieb:


> In diesen Aktenzeichen geht es um was völlig anderes.Keiner der Fälle haben auch nur im geringsten was mit diesem Anbietr zu tun




Woher weißt Du das denn!? Wie hast recheriert!?


----------



## dater (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Woher weißt Du das denn


Steht hier irgendwo,musst mal zurüchblättern.Diese Mails sollen doch nur Unsicherheit verbreiten.Das ist völliger Dumfug was die da schreiben


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der Schwachsinn in den Mahndrohschreiben dieser Bande ist grenzenlos und hinreichend bekannt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...teil-des-amtsgerichts-luebeck.html#post216307


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Und hier der Nachweis grenzenlosen Schwachsinns:


> Nunmehr wurden wir eingeschaltet. Unser Mahnschreiben kam von der Post mit dem Hinweis "Empfänger unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln" an uns zurück. Offensichtlich haben Sie bei Vertragsschluss falsche bzw. nicht mehr aktuelle Adress- oder Namensdaten angegeben.
> 
> Die Forderung ist nunmehr sofort von Ihnen zu begleichen.
> 
> Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder Ihre Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese E-Mail erhalten, werden wir überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten E-Mail-Adresse passen.


nachbarschaft24.net - Neue Abzockermasche im Internet - www.PC-Special.net - PC-Hilfe Forum, Tipps und Tricks, Scripte, Downloads und mehr

Die Firma mit nicht existentem Servicecenter, die außerdem nicht weiß, für was sie Geld eintreiben will, stellt fest, dass ein vermeintlicher Vertragspartner nicht existiert.

Pech gehabt. Da ist nichts mehr zu ermitteln.


----------



## sascha (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder Ihre Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese E-Mail erhalten, werden wir überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten E-Mail-Adresse passen.



Sollte ich morgen nicht die 28 Millionen im Lotto gewinnen, werde ich überprüfen lassen, ob die mir vorliegenden Lottozahlen zu dem von mir verwendeten  Spielschein passen.

Da bekomme ich richtig Angst vor mir selbst :sun:


----------



## missperry (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo zusammen....
ich habe mich hier etwas durch gelesen, aber alles schafft man ja mitlerweile nimmer an einem tag  
Ich habe heute auch ein schreiben der DIS bekommen aber ich soll mitlerweile 159,65€ zahlen!!!! Wollte dort anrufen, aber Nummer war natürlich nicht vergeben, das hat mich dann shcon stutziger gemacht als ich eh schon war.
Denn ich habe mich nie dort angemeldet. Ich habe des öfteren eMails von nachbarschaft24 bekommen mit der bitte mich einzuloggen... Nagut, dachte ich, haste dich wohl mal dort angemeldet, gehste mal gucken. Da ich aber immer den selben Nick haben so wies selbe Passwort (mittlerweile auch nicht mehr) und ich mich mit den Daten nicht dort einloggen konnte, hab ich mich wieder von dannen gemacht und es auf sich beruhen lassen.

Nun wird mir gedroht mit einer Detektei und der einschaltung der Polizei...

Ich habe natürlich auf die eMail geantwortet, da ja die Nummer nicht vergeben war:

"wollen sie mich verarschen????
ich möchte bitte die ip adesse haben, womit dort unter meinem namen sich angemeldet wurde!!!!
* ich habe des öfteren werbemail von diese besagten internetseite bekommen wo ich mich einloggen sollte, es aber nie getan habe!!!! *
*senden sie mir bitte die ip adresse zu und ich werde ein strafverfahren gegen den betreiber so wie gegen die person die sich unter meinem namen und unter meiner emailadresse angemeldet hat! Weiteres werden sie von meinem anwalt hören!!!!!!"*

Dieses Forum hab ich leider zu spät entdeckt und auch erst hier habe ich erfahren das es wirklich eine Abzockfirma ist und es sich gar nimmer mit meinen Daten registriert hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Zum Kindererschreckmärchen IP-Adresse: 

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## missperry (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nein, das in den " war das was ich denen auf ihre eMail zurück geschrieben haben... ich wollte die IP-Daten haben, da ich erst dachte, dass sich jemdand unter meinen Namen dort angemeldet hat... Ich wusste ja anfangs nichts von dieser Abzocke und das es daürber schon so einen ewig langen Thread gibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Weder du noch der Nutzlosanbieter können  etwas mit der IP-Adresse anfangen,
 insbesondere da bei den meisten Providern dynamische IPs vergeben werden, die
bei jeder  Anmeldung im Netz beim Provider neu vergeben werden.


----------



## missperry (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ja die Sache hat sich für mich ja schon geklärt, gespannt bin ich ja jetzt nur was da oder ob überhaupt etwas zurück kommt.
Hatte den Text ja verfasst bevor ich von diesem Forum und dem Fall überhaupt erfahren habe.
Nur komisch find ich schon den Betrag, ich habe zwar nur die ersten 10 Seiten des Threads gelesen, doch da war immer von einem Betrag von unter 100€ die Rede, trotz Inkassoschreibens... 
Mein Betrag liegt mit dem ersten Inkassoschreiben schon bei knappen 160€


----------



## missperry (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mal ne andere Frage...
Wenn ich jetzt zur Polizei gehen würde und einen Anzeige wegen betruges machen würde, würds was bringen oder wäre es besser es zu lassen?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Inkassobüros,  die für Nutzlosanbieter tätig sind, arbeiten mit völlig willkürlichen "Aufschlägen",
die durch nichts geregelt bzw  gerechtfertigt sind.

Anscheinend sprudelt das Einkommen in der Menge nicht mehr so üppig, daher erhöht man eben die Aufschläge.

In der Sache ändert sich dadurch überhaupt nichts.



missperry schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage...
> Wenn ich jetzt zur Polizei gehen würde und einen Anzeige wegen betruges machen würde, würds was bringen oder wäre es besser es zu lassen?


Es bringt höchstens deinem  Wohlbefinden was ( ich hab was getan) , ansonsten ist es ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## missperry (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hmm, na dann lass ich es... Wozu Arbeit machen, wenns sinnlos is ^^


----------



## BatmanF1 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich finde nicht, daß das sinnlos ist. Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt, die ja schon gegen die DIS ermittelt, liegen derzeit schon ca. 8000 Strafanzeigen gegen Inkassounternehmen vor. Und je mehr Betroffene sich an die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt wenden, desto größer ist der Druck und die Beweislast. Es wird Zeit, daß diesen [......] endlich das Handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



BatmanF1 schrieb:


> . Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt,


Ausgerechnet die Sta bzw sogar OSta Frankfurt hat bisher jeden  Fall  ( mit abertausenden Anzeigen! ) eingestellt. Aber laß dir  deinen  Optimismus nicht nehmen.


----------



## dvill (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



missperry schrieb:


> Mein Betrag liegt mit dem ersten Inkassoschreiben schon bei knappen 160€


Nicht €, sondern Kasperle-Taler. Wenn im Kasperle-Theater Schmiereninkasso aufgeführt wird, geht es nur um Spielgeld. Man darf sich nur nicht erschrecken lassen.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet die Sta bzw sogar OSta Frankfurt hat bisher jeden  Fall  ( mit abertausenden Anzeigen! ) eingestellt. Aber laß dir  deinen  Optimismus nicht nehmen.


Ich teile den Optimismus - an genau dem Tag, an der Leitende OStA dort (oder ein Familienmitglied) entsprechende Post bekommt ...


----------



## anni bilstein (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Am besten Bezahlst du garnichts wenn du es schon getan hast versuche das zurückzubuchen nehme dir die Zeit und lese erstmal was du hier alles findest .Die können dir glaube ich nichts.Gehe zu nächsten Verbraucherzentralle oder direkt zu Polizei .Bei mir ist das schon über 1 Jahr her und ich hatte auch voll die Panik .Weil da ja auch noch steht die finden dich an Hand deiner IP nummer ist alles qwatsch .Frage ruhig beim Rechtschutz wenn du keinen haben solltest frage bei der Polizei .Die werden dir bestimmt weiter helfen.


----------



## dater (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> versuche das zurückzubuchen


Bei einer Überweisung kann man nicht zurückbuchen


> oder direkt zu Polizei


Was hat die Polizei mit Zivilrecht zu tun?

Alles Wichtige steht in den Links ganz oben


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Verwaltungsgericht kassiert Inkassobüro


> Aus Sicht des Verwaltungsgerichts habe die DIS sehr wohl um die betrügerischen Geschäftspraktiken ihrer Mandanten gewusst, schon allein wegen der Flut an Beschwerdeschreiben der Opfer.


----------



## TeuflischerEngel84 (2 Februar 2009)

*Nachbarschaft 24 Hife bitte!!*

Hallo!!

Ich habe hir schon sehr viel über diesen [.......] von Nachbarschaft 24 gelesen aber eben erst jetzt.

Vor ca. einem halben Jahr war ich sehr neugierig und meldete mich dort an. Nachdem ein Monat verstriechen war bekam ich eine E-mail wo eine Zahlungsauf forderung drin enthalten war. Erst ignorierte ich dies bis ich dann eine Mahngebühr zahlen musste.
Dann zahle ich ein und gab mich damit ab das ich ca 200€ zahlen muss bis ich mich abmelden kann un dabmelden kann ich mich erst im Sommer 2010.
Ich war auch heute auf der Seite und der Server hat plötzlich ein problem. Kann das sein das sie die seite jetzt aufgelöst haben oder hat der Server wirklich technische probleme.

Heute hatte ich wider eine Mahnung bekommen und zahlte ein weil ich will nicht vor Gericht geschleift werden.
Jetzt habe ich gelesen das bevor ich zum Gericht komme im endefeckt nix passiert.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Ich habe schon 2x eingezahlt kann ich beim nächsten mal das wirklich ignorieren?? und muss ich davor wircklich 100% keine Panik haben?

Bitte um antwort Danke!!

lg


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Lies den Thread und  die Infos zu denen  die Links oben auf der Seite führem

Es ist alles schon hundertemale durchgekaut worden


----------



## TeuflischerEngel84 (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: nachbarschaft24*

WOW Muss sagen dieses Forum ist echt klasse!!!
Bekommt von mir einen Römischen I er :-D

Mir wurde echt geholfen.

Eg ging darum das ich schon seit geraumer Zeit eine andere E-Mail addi habe und will die alte wo ich von NBS24 die E-Mails bekomme löschen. Dann kann ich das mal beruigt machen *g*

lg


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wie lange kann ein Umzug nach Kronach dauern? Jedenfalls hat sich der Hoster personell verstärkt: Nun arbeitet auch der Hostmaster of the Day bei ihm:

78.41.80.0 - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records


----------



## Kitty1509 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

ich muss ja sagen ich bin echt geschockt. Ich lese in diesem Forum nun schon seit einigen Tagen und habe mich heute mal angemeldet.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin auch Opfer dieser nachbarschaft24.net geworden. Ich habe mich nie angemeldet und die 2. Rechnung war auch gar nicht auf meinen namen. Ich bekam auch nur die 2. Rechung. Nie eine 1. oder so. Will ich auch gar nicht. Ich habe mittlerweile das email postfach aufgelöst damit die mich nicht mehr anschreiben können. Ich habe denen auch geantwortet weil ich dachte die Rechnung ist falsch angekommen. Die antworten die ich bekam waren die selben wie Ihr sie kennt. 
Ich muss sagen, ich bin geschockt wieviel Leute angst haben das was passiert und wieviele gezahlt haben. 
Ich muss sagen, an alle die, die jetzt noch post bekommen, haltet euch echt an das was katzenjens in seinen videos oder die anderen allgemein hier schreiben. Lasst euch die angst nicht einjagen. Haltet durch.

ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend.


----------



## bernhard (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

http://www.vzsa.de/linkpdf?unid=538441A


> Verbraucher, die von der Zentralen Inkassostelle Mahnungen bekommen, sollten sich also bewusst sein,
> dass sie es von einem äußerst fragwürdigen Unternehmen zu tun haben. Keinesfalls sollten sich die
> angemahnten Verbraucher schrecken lassen und aus Angst zahlen.


----------



## Kitty1509 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

darf ich denn mal fragen ob ihr auch noch post bekommt? das würde mich mal interessieren. Weil das ja schon sehr lange läuft mit nbs24


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kitty1509 schrieb:


> Weil das ja schon sehr lange läuft mit nbs24


Hier läuft es seit dem 09.10.2007
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-com-nachbarschaft24-net-meinnachbar-net.html


----------



## Kitty1509 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

das war ja das was ich meinte. weil die einträge hier schon sehr lange laufen. und 2007 is für mich eine sehr lange zeit für solche [...]sfirmen.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

http://www.dailynet.de/WerbungConsulting/35321.php

Edit: Da sind noch mehr Presseinformationen: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Flowmex+AG+FZE+Emirates+Tower+Level+41&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## deerma01 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hey Leute,

mir gefällt das auch nicht. Ich bin Ende 07 über ein Gewinnspiel auf diese [...] reingefallen.
Seit Anfang 08 bekomme ich regelmäßig von der Deutschen Inkassostelle Post.
Das ist aber sowas von fragwürdig, weil jedes mal 5 Tage Frist einberaumt wird. Trotzdem kommt der nächste Brief ca. 4 Monate später. Die haben mir komischerweise auch schon einen Zahlungsaufschub gegeben von ca. 5 Monaten. 
Ich habe nie darum gebeten. Ich habe bitterböse Mails an die Typen verfasst, wo ich um einen sofortigen Mahnbescheid "gedrängt" habe, es kam keine Antwort. Irgendwann mal so ein komisches Muster als Drohung.

Aber es gibt immernoch genog Leute, die alles bezahlen, weil sie Angst haben. Davon leben die [...]sfirmen und die Inkasso.

Das ist aber [...], das wollen wir nicht. Leider gibt es noch etliche Lücken in den deutschen (europäischen) Gesetzen, die so einen Beschiss zulassen.

Aussitzen geht schon manchmal, aber wenn Internetanbieter (ich nenne keine Namen) auch nach ähnlichen Methoden arbeiten, kann man abhängig werden. Aber auf keinen Fall, wenn es um Abofallen per Internet und Deutsche Inkasso geht.

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Kitty1509 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

wenn ich mal fragen darf, hat denn schon mal jemand post nach hause bekommen obwohl die rechnung nicht auf den eigenen namen läuft? wie gesagt es muss sich bei mir jemand mit meiner email adresse angemeldet haben oder die vielleicht meine adresse genutzt haben. ich weiss es leider nicht. aber ist in so einem fall trotzdem die post zu einem selber nach hause gekommen?


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade leicht fassungslos:
> 
> Site report for www.wdr5.de


Eine Schwalbe in Sicht?

Site report for wdr5.de


----------



## drachen08 (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Kitty1509 schrieb:


> wenn ich mal fragen darf, hat denn schon mal jemand post nach hause bekommen obwohl die rechnung nicht auf den eigenen namen läuft? wie gesagt es muss sich bei mir jemand mit meiner email adresse angemeldet haben oder die vielleicht meine adresse genutzt haben. ich weiss es leider nicht. aber ist in so einem fall trotzdem die post zu einem selber nach hause gekommen?



Hat man mal irgendwo im Netz oder.... angegeben, werden diese nicht selten vermarktet.
Im Netz wirst du viel über nachb..... nachlesen können und nicht nur hier, Usern denen es nicht anders ergeht, zahlen sollen.

Diverse Ab...... sind am Werk und mit einem habe ich meine Erfahrung: Drohungen, Inkasso, Fristsetzung und anderes Angebot. Da verprasse ich eher mein Geld, anstatt denen dies in den Rachen zu werfen. :-D


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das Wort zum Sonntag:


> Die Finanzkrise ist derzeit vielleicht noch nicht für jeden von uns spürbar, jedoch entwickeln sich derzeit für Kriminelle im Schutz der Finanzkrise gewisse Grauzonen, die gnadenlos ausgenutzt werden.


http://faustuseberle.twoday.net/stories/5530470/


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Das Wort zum Sonntag:
> 
> h**p://faustuseberle.twoday.net/stories/5530470/



Hat der denn nicht zur Zeit schwerwiegende akute Probleme mit seinem Weisheitszahn???


----------



## drachen08 (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Hat der denn nicht zur Zeit schwerwiegende akute Probleme mit seinem Weisheitszahn???




Einfach keinen Gedanken an die Ab..... verschwenden, egal womit die drohen.
Alles Luft.........


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Viele Menschen wählen des Zahnarzt ihres Vertrauens in räumlicher Nähe zu ihrem geografischen Lebensmittelpunkt.


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> U. P., Geschäftsführer der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH, ist der Meinung, dass eine spezielle Zuständigkeitsprüfung erfolgen muss, sofern eine Limited als Antragssteller oder als Antragsgegner eines Mahnbescheids auftritt und über keinen inländischen allgemeinen Gerichtsstand verfügt. „Besonders schwierig ist die Rechtslage bei Unternehmen, die zwar im Ausland gegründet wurden und dort in das Register eingetragen wurden, aber Ihren realen Sitz im Inland haben“, so U. P..
> 
> Der Hauptsitz befindet sich in Deutschland, falls (u.a.):
> 
> ...


http://www.deutsche-inkassostelle-gmbh-limited.de/


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> U.P. schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Der gesetzliche Vertreter seinen Hauptwohnsitz in Deutschland hat


Alle anderen Punkte stimmen, nur bei diesem hier haperts. Der vermeintlich verantwortliche "Sklave" ist im Ausland und der tatsächlich verantwortliche, deutsche Geschäftsmann hat seinen Wohnsitz in einem schweizer Gästeklo. Aber letztlich ist das auch egal, da es die Ltd. anscheinend vor allem auf deutschen "Kunden" abgesehen hat, wenn man die Österreicher und Schweizer mal vernachlässigt.


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wobei, so rein hypothetisch, die Anreise vom schweizer Gästeklo nach Frankfurt mit akuten Zahnschmerzen nicht so nett wäre.


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nix Familieneigenes mehr im Mahnvorrat?

Telemillions??? - Seite 2 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## bernhard (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nur die Mülltonne hilft.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



bernhard schrieb:


> Nur die Mülltonne hilft.





			
				benny24  schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wieder Drohung mit Anwaltskanzlei, Speicherung der ID und e-mail, es
> wird jetzt langsam langweilig!


So ist es, zur Unterhaltung ist das eher geeignet 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (3 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir ernsthaft die Frage, ob die Frma aus der Freibeuterzone die Hürde der Lizenzverlängerung genommen hat:
> 
> The Licensee submits an audited annual accounts statement from a UAE Registered Auditors site:rakftz.com - Google-Suche
> 
> Man kann offensichtlich beliebige Lizenzen beantragen und ohne große Nachweise auch bekommen. Die Lizenzen enden jedoch nach einem Jahr. Bei der Verlängerung spielt offensichtlich der bisherige Geschäftsverlauf eine Rolle. Die Lizenz für das 2. Jahr bekommt nicht jeder einfach so.


Dazu passt:

Auditor - Ras Al Khaimah Free Trade Zone's Forum

Bleibt die Frage, ob der Briefkasten zu dieser Veranstaltung hier noch bewohnt ist.


----------



## dvill (10 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Verrückte Welt.

Kaum wird es von den Betreibern aus gaaanz ruhig, blasen sich "Verbraucherschutzforen" 
selbst die Sau auf, die dann mit viel Lärm durchs Dorf getrieben wird.

Bessere Marketinghelfer kann es nicht geben.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Es ist noch schlimmer, die füttern die Sau auch noch  und erklären sie zur 
schrecklichsten Wildsau aller Zeiten.

Dämlicher geht es kaum noch.


----------



## Harvester (11 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_



Manche Beiträge sind mir zu abstrakt, unverständlich ohne konkreten Bezug....


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Netsolutions FZE, Dubai
> w*w.nachbarschaft24.net
> Den Besuchern der Seite wird die Möglichkeit geboten, Kontakte in Ihrer Umgebung bzw. Nachbarschaft herzustellen. Durch die Anmeldung zu diesem Dienst erhält der Verbraucher laut Angebot eine Mitgliedschaft von 24 Monaten zu einem Entgelt von 9 Euro pro Monat bei einer Laufzeit von zwei Jahren. Die Preisangabe auf der Startseite selbst ist dem Angebot und dessen Beschreibung weder eindeutig räumlich zugeordnet noch wird ein Endpreis genannt.
> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt. Die Abmahnung konnte in Dubai nicht zugestellt werden.


----------



## dvill (13 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hat aktuelles-inkassorecht.de seine Schuldigkeit getan, wenn neuerdings die Urteile in "Verbraucherschutz"-Foren verbreitet werden?


----------



## dvill (17 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Häufig werden völlig überhöhte Mahngebühren oder Gebühren für Rücklastschriften erhoben, die offenbar von vielen Kunden bereitwillig gezahlt werden. Dabei sehen die Gerichte Mahnkosten von maximal 2,50 EUR als gerade noch zulässig an. Beliebt ist auch die zeitnahe Abgabe von Forderungen zur Eintreibung an Inkassounternehmen. Auch diese machen teilweise völlig überhöhte Gebühren geltend, welche die Gebühren eines Rechtsanwaltes deutlich übersteigen.


Inkassogeschäfte


----------



## forencowboy (17 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nur 2,50 Euro???
Da hält sich doch niemand dran.
Mahngebühren für eine versäumte E-Werkrechung = 17,95 Euro.

Hatte schon Mahnkosten von 38,34 Euro. 

Gibt es denn überhaupt eine gesetzliche Regelung für Mahngebühren wie hoch die sein dürfen?

Wenn die Forderung nicht rechtens ist wie bei "Nachbarschaft.com" dann ist es sowieso egal. Man bezahlt einfach nicht!
Aber Mahngebühren in diesen Preis-Bereichen kenne ich persönlich nicht anders.:-?

fornencowboy


----------



## Antiscammer (17 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der Bereich der zulässigen Höhe von Mahngebühren bei Inkassobüros ist leider weder im Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz (RDG) noch sonst irgendwo geregelt. Während es für Rechtsanwälte einen festen Gebührenrahmen nach RVG gibt, können Inkassobüros Gebühren quasi nach eigenem Gutdünken ansetzen. Natürlich ist es dann eine andere Frage, ob in einem Gerichtsprozess überhöhte Phantasiegebühren durchgehen (meistens eher nicht...). Die Rechtsprechung zu Inkassogebühren ist nicht einheitlich, i.d.R. gilt aber als "Schallgrenze" die Gebühr, die einem Rechtsanwalt in einem vergleichbaren Fall zustehen würde. Allerdings kann man davon ausgehen, dass viele Schuldner unnötigerweise völlig überhöhte Gebühren bezahlen, weil sie ihre Rechte nicht kennen.


----------



## dvill (19 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Banken besitzen den Schlüssel:

PRESSEMITTEILUNGEN - Für Abkassierer kein Konto mehr in Leipzig - Deutsche, Inkassostelle, Sparkasse, Dittrich, Leipzig, Verbraucherzentrale, Sachsen, Forderungen, Insbesondere, GmbH, Eschborn, Bettina, Oberlandesgericht, Vorgehen, Fällen, Kontokü


> "Viele Betroffene beschwerten sich nicht nur bei uns, sondern auch bei der Sparkasse Leipzig, bei der die DIS ein Geschäftskonto unterhielt", sagt B. D. von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen.
> 
> Diese Kontoverbindung kündigte die Sparkasse. "Das entschiedene Vorgehen der Sparkasse gegen dieses Inkassounternehmen, das nach eigener Aussage monatlich 30.000 bis 50.000 Inkassoaufträge versende, begrüßen wir sehr", betont D..
> 
> Dagegen hatte sich die Deutsche Inkassostelle gerichtlich zur Wehr gesetzt und schließlich vor dem Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Dresden, bei dem in 2. Instanz am 25.02.2009 verhandelt wurde, klein beigegeben.


----------



## dvill (19 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die Vorgeschichte:


> 23.02.2009 - Termintipp: Sparkassen: Pflicht zur Kontenführung für jedermann?
> 
> Die Stadt- und Kreissparkasse Leipzig soll per einstweiliger Verfügung zur Weiterführung eines Girokontenvertrags verpflichtet werden, den sie im Mai 2008 nach Beschwerden über unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken der Kontoinhaberin gekündigt hatte.
> 
> ...


Oberlandesgericht Dresden


----------



## rannie (24 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Achtung! Neuer Trick von Nachbarschaft24. Schicken Newsletter mit sogenannten neuen Kontakten. Man solle sich einloggen und die Kontakte werden angeblich angezeigt. Weiter unten vom Newsletter steht " Newsletter nicht mehr erhalten!". Wenn man dort anklickt, um den Newsletter nicht mehr zu erhalten, kommt man nicht zum Abbestellmodus, sondern  in den Kontaktbereich mit eigenem Usernamen. Also nichts machen, nicht klicken, nur löschen. Grüsse Rannie


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die läßt dieses Urteil völlig ungerührt

Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

genau so ungerührt und gelassen  können Verbraucher auch auf deren Drohmüllmahnschreiben regieren


----------



## drachen08 (24 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_



Urteil ist ein weiterer Schritt nach vorne, hoffentlich werden weitere .... in die Schranken gewiesen. :-D


----------



## dvill (25 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Gerade in letzter Zeit häuft sich die Berichterstattung über Abofallen im Internet. Dabei sind Preisangaben meistens tief in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen versteckt oder kaum lesbar in kleiner Schrift nur mit großer Mühe auf der Internetseite zu entdecken. Wenn aber Abonnements versteckt auf Internetseiten enthalten sind, dann sind sie unwirksam. Das unterstreicht auch die aktuelle Rechtsprechung. Der Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen distanzierte sich klar von der Einziehung unberechtigter Forderungen.


Ob der Minister verstanden hat?

Bundesverb. Dt. Inkasso-Unternehmen BDIU - Rheinland-pfälzischer Justizminister Bamberger spricht mit Bundesverband Inkasso - Mehr Rechtssicherheit bei Inkassodienstleistungen | PresseEcho.de


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die einzig logische Konsequenz wäre ein Update des unsäglichen RDG im Sinne eines vernünftigen Inkassorechts, wie es fast überall sonst zumindest in der westlichen Welt existiert. Aber bevor das in Deutschland passiert, fallen Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag.


----------



## drachen08 (26 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



dvill schrieb:


> Ob der Minister verstanden hat?
> 
> Bundesverb. Dt. Inkasso-Unternehmen BDIU - Rheinland-pfälzischer Justizminister Bamberger spricht mit Bundesverband Inkasso - Mehr Rechtssicherheit bei Inkassodienstleistungen | PresseEcho.de



Doch was nützt den Usern die Distanzierung des Bundesverbandes, wenn sich weiterhin Inkassos mit Forderungen von .... finden.

So hilft nur kühlen Kopf bewahren und seine Kohle festhalten.


----------



## Teleton (26 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Der Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen distanzierte sich klar von der Einziehung unberechtigter Forderungen.


Wenn das ernst gemeint wäre könnten die den Worten Taten folgen lassen und als erstes die Abofalleneintreiber aus den Reihen des eigenen Verbandes entfernen (oder wenigstens bremsen). Etliche der einschlägigen Eintreiber sind ja Mitglied im Verband.
Wenn der eigene Laden dann sauber ist könnte der Verband dann wettbewerbsrechtlich gegen die "schwarzen" Schafe der Branche vorgehen. 

So wie zum Beispiel die FST (Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste) es eindrucksvoll vorgemacht hat:scherzkeks:


----------



## bernhard (26 März 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn die mehr als nur platte Sprüche ablassen wollten, könnten die das Wettbewerbsrecht nutzen und wettbewerbswidriges Verhalten abmahnen.

Die wollen aber nur schöne Meldungen in der Presse ...


----------



## Harvester (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

War's das jetzt?

"Adresse nicht gefunden Der Server unter [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] konnte nicht gefunden werden."


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

[noparse]nachbarschaft24.com [/noparse]  reagiert ebenfalls nicht.

Ob das wirklich das Ende ist, wissen nur die Nutzlosbetreiber. Zumindest war es 
schon seit Wochen schon sehr ruhig   geworden und so gut wie keine Meldungen 
mehr hier. Auch die  Aufrufe der Threads zu dem Thema hier im Forum sind  nur noch vereinzelt.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Was u.U. daran liegen könnte, dass der Hauptverantwortliche inzwischen z.T. auf den Bereich "telefonische Gewinnspielklingelei" umgesattelt hat.


----------



## sascha (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Was u.U. daran liegen könnte, dass der Hauptverantwortliche inzwischen z.T. auf den Bereich "telefonische Gewinnspielklingelei" umgesattelt hat.



Die Heuschrecken ziehen weiter...


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die DIS existiert ja immer noch! War da nicht was? :unzufrieden:

Impressum Stand 14.05.2009:


> Aufsichtsbehörde:
> DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH ist Träger der Inkassoerlaubnis des Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt a.M.: Gerichtsstr. 2, 60313 Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Die können gut und gern im Impressum so stehen. Das kann ja auch als Information für die "Altfälle" gedacht sein.
Maßgeblich ist, dass die kein Inkasso für neue Fälle mehr führen dürfen.


----------



## vacare (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Netsolution FZE lebt wieder?!

Hallo,

habe heute ein Schreiben von der Anwaltskanzlei F. M. in Potsdam erhalten. Darin wird mal wieder mein Fall in Bezug auf Netsolution FZE (nachbarschaft24) aufgekrämpelt. ( Ich bin Opfer vom 8.12.2007!) ... Die lassen wohl nie locker.
Neueste Masche: Sie geben irgendwelche rechtskräftigen Urteile (vom 22.10.2008?) an, in denen die Reingefallenen den Rechtsstreit verloren haben.
Anscheinend weiß "der Rechtsanwalt" aber auch nicht bescheid, weil ich bereits der Forderung damals wiedersprochen habe ( Einschreiben-Rückschein) und er davon nicht ausgeht. 
Also ich werde hier wieder das tun, was ich bisher immer getan habe...nichts. Ich habe ja bereits beim Unternehmen wiedersprochen - dann brauch ich ja nicht bei ihm mich rechtfertigen.
(Das lustigste ist, er legt gleich schon einen Überweisungsträger bei, damit ich Ihm das Geld überweisen kann)
Mal ne andere Frage, wie lange dauert das, bis die Forderung verjährt ist? 2 Jahre, oder 3 Jahre?

Viele Grüße,

vacare


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wohl mal wieder ein netter Versuch, Kohle zu ernötigen. Auch in anderen Foren wird über den Versuch des Hasimaus-Anwalts berichtet, sich ein weiteres Standbein zu kreieren:


> gestern Schreiben vom Anwalt F. M. aus Potsdam. Ein weiterer Versuch Zahlungen zu erhalten. Beigefügt ein Ausdruck der Hompepage mit Angabe der Kosten von N24... und eine Aufstellung, was es alles Kosten würde wenn man den Prozess verliert


Bei den angeführten Urteilen handelt es sich vermutlich um willkürlich gegen Bezahlung erwirkte Entscheidungen, die einzig und allein den Zahlungsfluss wieder anregen sollen.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wenn das Kasperletheater jetzt seit Dezember 2007 geht und immer noch nicht geklagt wurde, dann spricht nichts dafür, dass die Kasperbude jetzt Ernst macht 

Selbst, wenn: dann nimmt man sich halt einen Anwalt und verweist auf das Urteil des Amtsgeriichts Berlin Mitte.
AG Berlin Mitte, vom 05.11.2008, Az. 17 C 298/08
Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



> Der Richter fand auf nachbarschaft24.net gleich eine ganze Reihe von Gründen, warum die Frau - trotz ihrer Anmeldung - nicht bezahlen müsse. Das begann mit der Frage, wofür die neun Euro pro Monat eigentlich fällig werden sollten.
> ...
> Außerdem, so das Gericht weiter, sei die Frau "nicht in ausreichender Weise" über ihr Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden. "Allein der unscheinbare Hinweis in der Fußzeile der Startseite reicht nicht aus, um eine Einbeziehung der AGB anzunehmen.  Gemäß § 305 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 BGB hätte ein ausdrücklicher Hinweis auf die Einbeziehung der BGB erfolgen müssen." Auch der Hinweis auf der Startseite von nachbarschaft24.net, dass die Teilnahme kostenlose sei, sei kein Hinweis auf ein Widerrufsrecht.



So sieht nämlich tatsächlich die Rechtslage aus.

Der M. kann sich seine Anerkenntnisurteile, die er da momentan breittritt, an den Hut (oder sonstwohin) stecken.

Diese Urteile scheinen nichtssagend und wertlos zu sein. So präsentiert er selbst in einer Pressemeldung unter 
h t t p://pressemitteilung.ws/node/181497
folgendes Urteil:


> Das Amtsgericht Freising entschied unter dem AZ 7 C 1488/08 folgerichtig, der Beklagte habe an die Klägerin 54,00 € nebst Zinsen in Höhe von 5% zu zahlen. Dazu kamen die Kosten des Rechtsstreits. Zusatzkosten, die der Beklagte sich durchaus hätte sparen können, wenn er von Anfang an seine Rechnungen ordentlich bezahlt hätte!
> 
> In der Urteilsbegründung heißt es unter anderem
> 
> ...



Wie deppert muss man sein, um auf eine Klage gar nicht zu reagieren? Natürlich: wenn man sich zur Sache gar nicht äußert, hat man in einem Prozess gleich verloren. Das weiß aber auch jedes Kind. Das kann aber auch in so einem Fall nur bedeuten, dass kein Anwalt mit der Klageabwehr beauftragt wurde. Das wiederum kann nur extremste Dummheit oder Absicht bedeuten.

Und dann schreibt der RA M. auch noch:



> So und in ähnlicher Weise lesen sich die Begründungen aller Urteile der verschiedenen Amtsgerichte.



Na, wenn das alles ist... dann können wir ja beruhigt sein. 
Wenn nach seiner eigenen Aussage alle Urteile zugunsten von Nachtwächter24 so aussehen, dann haben die also alle keine Anwälte gehabt und haben alle nicht auf die Klage reagiert. Das besagt dann vom rechtlichen Standpunkt her natürlich gar nichts, jedenfalls wird hier nichts darüber ausgesagt, dass überhaupt ein Vertrag bestanden habe, dass der Widerruf nicht mehr erklärt werden könne etc.

Von so etwas sollte man sich nicht bluffen lassen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Harvester schrieb:


> War's das jetzt?
> 
> "Adresse nicht gefunden Der Server unter [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] konnte nicht gefunden werden."


Lebt (wieder): nachbarschaft24.com verlinkt auf  nachbarschaft24.net


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Auf der  Webseite des geschäftigen  Anwalts 


> Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum!


das sollte er sich mal gefälligst hinter  die Ohren schreiben und  zwar 100 Mal morgens und  abends

Was er dort als "Ratschläge"  vom Stapel läßt ist Verarsche  pur


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das, was er da bringt, ist arglistige Täuschung gegenüber rechtsunkundigen Laien.

Nur ein Beispiel:



> 1. Frage: Ich habe mich zwar angemeldet, nutze aber die Dienstleistung nicht
> Antwort: Sie sind mit der Anmeldung eine gegenseitige Vereinbarung eingegangen: Der Anbieter stellt Ihnen gegen Ausgleich des vereinbarten monatlichen Entgeltes seine Dienstleistung zur Verfügung. Daran müssen Sie sich halten. Es obliegt ganz allein Ihnen, wie Sie die zur Verfügung gestellte Dienstleistung nutzen.
> Es käme auch niemand auf die Idee, sich ein Getränk zu bestellen und dann die Zahlung zu verweigern, weil man es nicht trinken wolle.



*Meine* Antwort: gemäß geltender Rechtsprechung hat ein Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung erst dann begonnen, wenn nicht nur der Zugang bereitgestellt wurde, sondern wenn tatsächlich auf die Leistung zugegriffen wurde.
(S.: AG Charlottenburg, Urteil v. 22.4.2008 - 226 C 158/07) 

Außerdem - selbst, wenn auf die Leistung (welche auch immer...) zugegriffen worden ist: es hätte vor Vertragsschluß eine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung dem Verbraucher in Textform (d.h.: mindestens per e-Mail mit anschließendem Ausdruck) zugestellt werden müssen. Hierfür ist der Anbieter beweispflichtig. Eine Widerrufsbelehrung auf der Webseite reicht nicht.
AG Wuppertal, 32 C 152/08 Verkündet am 01.12.2008
Selbst, wenn eine angebliche "Widerrufsbelehrung" zugestellt wurde: diese muss eine ladungsfähige Anschrift für die Erklärung des Widerrufs enthalten.
    AG Wuppertal, 32 C 152/08, vom 01.12.2008 
    AG Charlottenburg, 226 C 158/07, vom 22.4.2008 

Die Adresse:
Za abeel Road , Karama
PO Box 124166  (<= also ein Postfach in Dubai...)
Dubai - United Arab Emirates

ist keine ladungsfähige Anschrift. 

Die Anschrift des "Servicecenters":

Bahnhofstrasse 33
8620 Wetzikon (ZH), Schweiz

ist ebenfalls keine ladungsfähige Anschrift, da hier nicht einmal Post empfangen und weitergereicht wird.
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermei...n-lesen-tote-hose-bahnhofstra-e-wetzikon.html


> Im Rahmen einer Fernsehreportage über Abzocke im Internet hat das Sat.1-Magazin Planetopia jetzt einen Abstecker in die Bahnhofstraße 33 in Wetzikon gemacht.
> 
> Ergebnis: Das angebliche “Servicecenter” liegt in einem vierstöckigen Wohnhaus. Das ach so tolle Serviceteam hat weder Klingelschild noch Briefkasten. Und ein Nachbar, der seit zwölf Jahren in dem Wohnhaus lebt, hat bis heute nichts von dem angeblichen Servicecenter gehört oder mitbekommen. Eine “Briefkastenfirma ohne Briefkasten”, fassen die Planetopia-Reporter ihre Recherchen zusammen.




Damit ist die sogenannte "Widerrufsbelehrung" unwirksam (=ungültig), und die Widerrufsfrist hat nie begonnen. Daher hat man ein quasi unbegrenztes Widerrufsrecht, auch noch beim Eingang der Klageschrift.

Soviel zum ersten Punkt. Ich könnte noch endlos mit allen anderen Punkten weitermachen.

Das, was der da schreibt, ist bewusste Täuschung von Rechtslaien.


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

...und womöglich auch Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen, da der "Sklave" in Dubai womöglich niemals der Vertretungsberechtigte der Forderungsstellerin war sondern nur ein einheimischer Namensgeber ohne Vollmachten (Strohmann).


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Auch hier posaunt er rum:
w w w.online-artikel.de/article/nachbarschaft24-%E2%80%93-deutliche-worte-zur-zahlungspflicht-32011-1.html

Und hier:
http://news.google.de/news?hl=de&q=...news_group&ct=title&resnum=10&ved=0CEEQsQQwCQ


----------



## *Moe* (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hab heute auch das schreiben bekommen,das beste ist echt der Überweisungsträger und das Profilbild...wo meine Katze drauf ist...:-D


----------



## MLLR (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe heute auch ein Schreiben von F.M. gekriegt. Wollte eigentlich zur Verbraucherzentrale, aber das ist vorerst nicht nötig oder? Also wieder nur "angstmachender Schwachsinn"? Ich habe mich aber auch direkt gefragt, wieso keine Frist des zu überweisenden Betrages vorhanden ist. Nicht einmal ein "so schnell wie möglich" ist zu finden :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Schwachsinn, von oben bis unten. Das ist es nicht wert, dass man auf solche Forderungen der Gegenpartei überhaupt eingeht.


----------



## *Moe* (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> "Allen voran hat die Plattform Nachbarschaft24.net damit begonnen ausstehende Forderungen kompromisslos einzutreiben. Es ist nicht einzusehen, dass wir ständig von irgendwelchen pseudo Verbraucherschützern angegriffen werden und unsere Dienstleistungen in den Dreck gezogen werden, so der Betreiber von Nachbarschaft24.net. Es ist nicht nur Geld was hierbei verloren geht, alleine die Unternehmung Nachbarschaft24 hat aufgrund dieser massiven Verleumdungsattacken unzählige Arbeitsplätze abbauen müssen."




Das echt der Hammer...die sollten mal überlegen was sie sagen...:wall:


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



*Moe* schrieb:


> alleine die Unternehmung Nachbarschaft24 hat aufgrund dieser massiven Verleumdungsattacken unzählige Arbeitsplätze abbauen müssen.


Das kann schon sein, denn außer den hessischen Vorgängern des Potsdamer Anwaltes


DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH
ZA Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle GmbH
vermisse ich irgendwie die S&S Support and Services GmbH.

Außerdem, wer hat eigentlich die Vollmacht für den Anwalt unterschrieben? Namensähnlichkeiten führen bekanntlich zur Verwirrung.

MMn war die Netsolution Trading FZE seiner Zeit (mehr oder weniger) eingestampft und von der Connection Enterprises Ltd. von den B.V.I. ersetzt worden. Weiß der Herr Anwalt dazu näheres?


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Inzwischen hat [ edit]  wohl auch die Plattform "rotglut.org", die zu früheren Zeiten recht brauchbare Verbraucherschutztipps brachte, übernommen und übernimmt den gequirlten Bockmist von des Anwalts Seite.

Hammer ist jedoch die Empfehlung der "Rotglut-Redaktion", wer immer auch das sein mag. [ edit]  :unzufrieden:

Der frühere Seitenbetreiber hat jedenfalls nichts mehr mit dieser Seite zu tun.


----------



## grausam (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi alle, auch schon aufgefallen dass man sich jetzt auch noch selbstbeweihräuchert unter der Domain *nachbarschaft24*-news.de

Unter Google findet man einige Einträge welche wohl verschiedene User darstellen sollen, allerdings alle unter der selben Domain und auffällig pro Nachbarschaft24.

Die geben sich schon Mühe, har har har

hier die bisher gefundenen:

coolesache.nachbarschaft24-news.de/

friends.nachbarschaft24-news.de/

pudel.nachbarschaft24-news.com

interessantes.nachbarschaft24-news.com/

sandwich61.newsrichter.de/ 

hundefreund.nachbarschaft24-news.de


und überall wird behauptet wie toll doch N24 ist und dass da alles korrekt abläuft .....:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wo soll denn eigentlich das versprochene "Rechtsgutachten" sein? In den "FAQ zu N24" wird versprochen, dass unten so etwas sei. Ich finde da nirgends so einen Link o.ä.


----------



## Trudchen (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe auch den netten Brief von Herrn M. bekommen.
Ich bin jetzt nun wirklich so ein naives Ding, was fast schon Angst bekommen hat. Hab ja bisher auch nicht reagiert.... aber bei dem Brief hab ich schon überlegt zu zahlen.... 

Aber ich brauche auch darauf nicht reagieren!?! Schlagt mich bitte nicht, aber ich habe bisher noch keinen Anwalt eingeschaltet und auch nur per Email widersprochen damals.

Und wenn das jetzt schon 10000x durchgekaut wurde, brauch nur eben mal ein bruhigendes Wort...., dass Herr M. mir nichts kann.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Jedenfalls gehört die Domain nachbarschaft24-news.de seit dem 10.10.2009 einem Bensheimer Araber (lt. Denic.), ebenso die .com-Domain. 

Der genannte Name hat allerdings nichts mit dem Krickelkrackel unter der Vollmacht für RA. Hasimaus zu tun.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

In der Vollmacht wird im übrigen auch keine ladungsfähige Anschrift der geschätzten Mandantschaft benannt. Dies scheint in Deutschland den Amtsrichtern wohl durch die Bank nicht aufzufallen. Allerdings geht das auch nur solange, bis jemand dagegen was sagt.

http://www.jusline.de/index.php?cpid=f92f99b766343e040d46fcd6b03d3ee8&lawid=30&paid=253



> 2. Bezeichnung der Parteien
> 
> Die Parteien müssen in der Klageschrift genau bezeichnet werden. Das heißt, es darf kein Zweifel hinsichtlich der Identität bestehen bleiben, es muss feststehen, wer Kläger und wer Beklagter in dem Verfahren ist.
> [...]
> Zur ordnungsgemäßen Bezeichnung der Parteien *gehört grundsätzlich auch die Angabe einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift.* Das kann auch die Arbeitsstelle sein, wenn der Beklagte und seine dortige Funktion genau bezeichnet sind (BGH NJW 2001, 885).



http://www.jurablogs.com/de/zivilprozess-mit-geheimanschrift
Bundesgerichtshof, Beschluss vom 1. April 2009 – XII ZB 46/08


> Anders ist die Situation dagegen für die Frage zu beurteilen, ob eine ordnungsgemäße Klageerhebung bei fehlenden Angaben zur ladungsfähigen Anschrift des Klägers vorliegt. Die Klageschrift ist Anlass und Voraussetzung für das gerichtliche Verfahren und soll für dieses eine möglichst sichere Grundlage schaffen. Die Angabe der Anschrift des Klägers ist im reinen Parteiprozess schon deswegen geboten, weil er sonst nicht zu den Gerichtsterminen geladen werden kann, zu denen er, wie § 330 ZPO zeigt, grundsätzlich erscheinen muss. Aber auch dann, wenn der Kläger durch einen Prozessbevollmächtigten vertreten ist, kann auf die Angabe seiner ladungsfähigen Anschrift nicht verzichtet werden. Da mit dem Betreiben des Prozesses nachteilige Folgen verbunden sein können, wie insbesondere die Kostenpflicht im Falle des Unterliegens, wird dadurch dokumentiert, dass er sich diesen möglichen Folgen stellt. Auch muss er bereit sein, persönlich in Terminen zu erscheinen, falls das Gericht dies anordnet.
> [...]
> *Ungeachtet dessen kann es sich als ein der Zulässigkeit entgegenstehendes rechtsmissbräuchliches Verhalten darstellen, wenn ein Kläger den Prozess aus dem Verborgenen führen will, um sich einer möglichen Kostenpflicht zu entziehen.*


----------



## r00li (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nicht beunruhigen lassen:

Frank Michalak Net Solutions FZE Nachbarschaft24 Rechtsanwaltschreiben Abzocke


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Man "arbeitet" z.Zt. wohl an der .com und der .net-Seite:


> Wegen technischer Problemen ist unser Service derzeit nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es spÃ¤ter erneut.
> 
> Wir sind bemÃ¼ht den Service so schnell wie mÃ¶glich wieder anbieten zu kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## Safety (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Und warum behauptet diese Rechtsanwältin etwas anderes?http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/nachbarschaft24.net-__f81443.htmlHabe heute auch so einen Brief von Herrn. F.M bekommen und ich muss sagen das ich ehrlich darüber nachgedacht habe es zu bezahlen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:56:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:56:00 ----------

nachbarschaft24.net Vertragsrecht frag-einen-anwalt.de

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:03:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:56:44 ----------

Oder hier:http://www.online-artikel.de/articl...tliche-worte-zur-zahlungspflicht-32011-1.html


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Nun, es darf jedermann etwas behaupten.

Aber: Grundvoraussetzung ist doch - wenn von mir jemand vor Gericht etwas will, dann soll er gefälligst erst einmal seine Identität preisgeben.

Nicht mal das ist aber hier offensichtlich der Fall.

Wie seriös sind solche Forderungen? - Schon beim Einspruch wegen nicht korrekter Benennung der klagenden Partei gem. § 253 ZPO hat der Kläger hier wohl ein Problem. :-D

Weiter geht es mit Bestreiten des Vertrags wegen intransparenter Preisauszeichnung gem. § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sowie BGB-InfoV und daher § 305c BGB (überraschende Klausel in den AGB).

Weiter geht es mit nicht korrekter, unwirksamer Widerrufsbelehrung, daher hilfsweise Erklärung des Widerrufs fristgemäß.

Was sagt sie dazu?

Also: die Anwältin soll mal die Backen nicht so aufblasen und sich vor allem mal das Urteil des AG Berlin Mitte angucken. (AG Berlin Mitte, vom 05.11.2008, Az. 17 C 298/08)

Sie scheint die geltende Rechtsprechung zu Abzockfallen nicht zu kennen, oder nicht kennen zu wollen.
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ah, inzwischen hat der Herr Anwalt auch das angekündigte Rechtsgutachten hochgeladen. :-D

Na, dann erstmal die Kaffeemaschine anwerfen. Ich werde gleich noch viel zu lachen haben, schätze ich.


----------



## DerGelackmeierte1965 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo :-pbrandaktuell heute zu diesem leidigen Thema und zu unserer deutsche Gesetzgebung:
Wie Ihr auch,habe ich interessiert mich bei der nachbarschaft24 eingeloggt.Alle Abläufe(Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH..) wie zuvor sind bei mir auch eingetreten.Nun aber heute erhalte ich von einem RA Michalak aus Berlin einen Brief,mit folgendem Inhalt:
- er hat die formale Rechte seitens seiner Mandantin per Vollmacht erhalten
- einen ausstehenden Fehlbetrag von 174,63 €
-ich kann  um aus den Vertrag zu kommen auch einen Betrag von 195,93 € überweisen.
-Meine IP-Adresse
-Mein Profilfoto
-wann ich die letzten Matchings hatte
Natürlich lehnte ich mich bequem zurück und rief auch zugleich die Verbraucherzentrale an.Dort erhielt ich die Auskunft,nicht zahlen und wenn noch vorhanden den abgesandten Musterbrief(den ich im Februar 08 an das deutsche Inkassostelle gmbh sandte) an die Kanzlei senden,zur Kenntnisnahme.
Natürlich habe ich die Vorgänge nicht mehr gehabt, weil ich seit dem 18.02.08 nichts mehr gehört hatte und bin im Internet auf Recherche gegangen.Es gab und gibt unterschiedliche Beiträge zu diesem Thema und ich entschloss mich bei Nicht Abzocken e.V.in Frankfurt beraten zu lassen.
Der Ansprechpartner rief mich nach meinem Anruf da er noch einen anderen Gesprächspartner in der Leitung hatte nach ca.7 Minuten zurück.
Tenor:
Die Nachbarschaft24 hat den RA beauftragt säumige Zahler aufzufordern Ihren Zahlungen nachzukommen, da es auch sehr unterschiedliche Rechtsprechung in Deutschland in dieser Angelegenheit gibt.
Er der Herr von dem Verein hat sich laut seiner Aussage sich den RA zur Brust genommen und folgende Aussage erhalten:
Alle Kinder wurden aus der Anmeldung entfernt und somit zur Rechenschaft frei.
Alle diejenigen, die kein Foto eingestellt haben ebenso
- diejenigen,die ein Foto von sich bereitgestellt haben und erwachsen sind können davon ausgehen, dass dieser Service nicht kostenlos ist und bei geringen Monatsgebühr von 9,90€ die Gerichte nichts unternehmen außer den Gerichtsvollzieher einzuschalten.(Erst bei einem Streitwert ab 600 € macht das Gericht sich auf die Socken, so die Aussage von dem Herrn des Vereins)

- Ich könne mir es jetzt überlegen ob ich es darauf ankommen lasse
- oder ich den Betrag überweise, weil ich ein Foto von mir eingestellt habe.
- Ein Rechtsanwalt und das gesamte sich daraus ergebende Prozedere wäre weit aus teurer als wenn auch Zähne knirschend zu zahlen.
:cry:
Nun verstehe ich nicht immer unsere Rechtsprechung.Es ist kein Vertrag unterschrieben worden.Ich habe keine Mahnung postalisch erhalten.
Ich kannte nicht einmal eine Bankverbindung wo ich den Betrag hätte überweisen sollen.
Dennoch da ich so blöde war, weil ich ein Foto von mir ins Net gestellt hatte(Profilfoto) die angesammelten Beträge bezahlen um nicht Gefahr zu laufen,etwaige Gerichtskosten in der Folge berappen zu dürfen.:wall:
Ich bat nun den Anwalt, da ich überzeugt bin, dass er mehr Rechte besitzt als ich,als Verbraucher und je nach Richter und dessen Auffassung & Laune ich nicht weiß was noch kommt, ging ich den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes  und er mir bitte eine schriftl.Bestätigung zusendet, das der Vertrag erloschen ist.
Fazit für mich:
Hände weg vom Internet.Gehe lieber zum örtlichen Händler und unterstütze diesen als irgendwelche Internetanbieter, die Gesetzeslücken ausnützen und Unzählige damit rechtlich einwandfrei abzocken dürfen.
Unsere Rechtsprechung ist in allen Angelegenheiten so weit hinterher,wie der Pluto auf seiner Umlaufbahn um unsere Erde.In anderen Angelegenheiten die vielleicht nicht so wichtig sind eine Maus schneller  ein Loch gefunden hat.


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Das ist ja alles gut und  schön aber was hat sich den gegenüber den   1600 Postings vorher geändert außer das ein neuer (aber altbekannter) Name auf dem Mahnmüll steht?


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Der Autor dieses dünnpfiffigen und in vielen Punkten an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Artikels
http://www.online-artikel.de/articl...tliche-worte-zur-zahlungspflicht-32011-1.html
ist der neue Domaininhaber der Nachbarschaftspost24-Domains.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## tosem (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Habe dieses Schreiben von diesem RA ebenfalls erhalten. 

Wahrscheinlich ein Geschöpf, dass sich in der Öffentlichkeit nur wichtig machen möchte und nach Aufmerksamkeit sucht, damit seine Kanzlei bundesweit bekannt wird.

Keiner seiner geposteten Urteile hat mich überzeugt, zumal die nur aus Versäumnis- und Anerkennungsurteilen besteht und keine Argumentationen über die Begründetheit der Klagen vorliegen.

Lass es gern auf einem Prozess ankommen. Mal schauen, ob der Kläger sich traut sein Gesicht zu zeigen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



tosem schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein Geschöpf, dass sich in der Öffentlichkeit nur wichtig machen möchte und nach Aufmerksamkeit sucht, damit seine Kanzlei bundesweit bekannt wird.


Das ist er bereits zur Genüge und  zwar einschlägig. Einfach mal mit dem Namen googeln


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



DerGelackmeierte1965 schrieb:


> - Ein Rechtsanwalt und das gesamte sich daraus ergebende Prozedere wäre weit aus teurer als wenn auch Zähne knirschend zu zahlen.



Sobald eine Einrede wegen nicht korrekter Benennung der klagenden Partei gem. § 253 ZPO (Briefkastenadresse!) kommt, dürfte das meiner Meinung nach schon gestorben sein. :-D

Zur Not beantragt man Hinterlegung einer Prozesskostensicherheit. 

Wer will denn da klagen? Eine Sandkiste in Dubai?


----------



## DerGelackmeierte1965 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Nicko 1998,
genau dieser Bericht, den Sie via Link angeben habe ich auch gelesen und daraufhin geforscht.Einzig und allein ist aber, das ich den Verfasser mehrmals gefunden habe und ich mich dann an eine zusätzliche Beratungsstelle wandte um wirklich sicher zu gehen.
Ich bin zwar geknickt aber es ist wirklich, wenn du ein Foto von dir bei einem Anbieter einstellst, musst du etwas berappen.


----------



## Anna1650 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallöli,
auch ich habe heute nach fast 2 Jahren (Feb. 2008 ) einmal wieder von der Firma Nachbarschaft 24.net gehört.Auch nach einer Inkassoanmahnung im Sep. 2008, kommen jetzt die schweren Geschütze in Form dieses RA. Michalak
aus Potsdamm. Er will von mir doch tätsichlich  279,02 Euro haben.Ja,mei wofür denn?Ich habe weder Fotos noch sonst etwas gemacht.Mir wurde nur gezeigt das Nachbarn mich kennenlernen wollten.War erstaunt und klickte mich auf die Seite,fand ich langweilig nach ein paar Minuten und war ohne Angaben wieder raus.Und dafür jetzt 279,02 €. So schnell möchte ich auch mein Geld verdienen.
Jetzt die Frage an meinen Vorschreiber:Habt Ihr an den RA geschrieben oder einfach in die Tonne damit?
Gruß Anna1650 :sun:


----------



## Trudchen (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Ich habe aber kein Foto hochgeladen.... wieso bekomme ich dann trotzdem Post??


----------



## DerGelackmeierte1965 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hi Antiscammer,
ich bin nicht überzeugt davon, dass die User so einfach davon kommen und das Recht mehr auf der Seite des Anbieters steht,da die Gerichte es sich einfach machen.


----------



## klanntu (25 November 2009)

*Netsolutions FZE*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin etwas verunsichert und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Heute fand ich in meiner Post eine Mahnung von einem Rechtsanwalt aus Potsdam, ich weiß nicht ob ich ihn hier öffentlich nennen darf deswegen geb ich jetzt den Namen nicht bekannt.

Dieser Anwalt ist, im Auftrag von Nachbarschafts24.de, bzw. Netsolutions FZE, an mich herangetreten die "offene Rechnung" für ein ABO am 2.12.2007 abgeschlossen in Höhe von 170,85€ zu begleichen, wobei das Abo dann weiterläuft. Alternativ hat ermir auch angeboten 192,15€ zu zahlen womit das Abo sofort gekündigt wird und meine Daten gelöscht werden.

Im Brief wurden auch einige Gerichtsurteile, vom Amtsgericht Charlottenburg, Amtsgericht Borna, Amtsgericht Mettmann und Amtsgericht Brilon, angegeben nach denen die Kläger recht bekamen die Zahlung erfolgen musste. Das Urteil vom AG Charlottenburg (Aktenzeichen: 231C166/08), welches im Brief am detailiertesten aufgeführt war, konnte ich im Internet bisher nicht finden, die anderen sind alle durch kleine Auszüge aus dem Urteil zitiert wurden.

Ausserdem sind, bei eventuellen Rückfragen, die von ihm beauftragten Sachbearbeiter nur über eine kostenpflichtige (0900) Nummer zu erreichen, die 1 €/min kostet, was für mich nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## DerGelackmeierte1965 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Weil deine PC mit einer Nummer versehen ist(IP) und diese kannst du auch im Internet eingeben und der Anwender kann somit identifiziert werden.
Aus meinem Gespräch von heute Mittag vom Nicht Abzocken e.V.in Frankfurt sagte der Herr zu mir,dass er mit dem RA gesprochen habe und dieser die Aussage tätigte,dass nur die Leute mit Foto belangt werden.Am besten du rufst mal in dem Verein an.Die Telefone stehen bei Ihnen seit Freitag nicht mehr still so der Berater vom Verein


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



DerGelackmeierte1965 schrieb:


> Weil deine PC mit einer Nummer versehen ist(IP) und diese kannst du auch im Internet eingeben und der Anwender kann somit identifiziert werden.



Unfug: Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Da hier immer wieder nur dasselbe gepostet wird, erstmal eine  Pause um Gelegenheit zu geben,
 den Thread zu lesen, in dem schon alles Dutzende Male durchgekaut wurde 

Wenn die Gemüter sich beruhigt haben, geht es weiter


----------



## Dark (25 November 2009)

*Kündigung per eMail rechtskräftig?*

Hallo,

bin auch bei nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen. Habe mich im November 2007 angemeldet. Jedoch habe ich am selben Tag noch per eMail meinen Vertrag gekündigt. Der Betreiber akzeptiert kündigungen per eMail oder Brief. 

Leider sind meine eMails nie angekommen und wurden vom Provider wieder zurückgesendet. Ich habe jedoch jede Bestätigung des Versendeversuchs ausgedruckt sowie die AGB's das eMail akzeptiert wird. Muss nicht der Anbieter dafür sorgen, das die Schreiben ankommen? Hatte es 4x versucht.

Heute gabs mal wieder Post, diesmal von einem Anwalt. Das taugt mir alles ganz und gar nicht. Kennst sich vllt jemand damit aus? 

Gruß,
Dark


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Lies mal nur die letzten vier, fünf Seiten hier im Thread. Und lehn Dich entspannt zurück.


----------



## V-o-l-k-e-r (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hab die Post von diesem Rechtsanwalt gestern auch bekommen,... ich muss gestehen für etwa 15 Sekunden war ich schon etwas besorgt. Naja, letztendlich hab ich die Post heute morgen dazu benutzt um meine Mittagspause darin einzuwickeln.

Aber schon faszinierend wie viel Aufwand da zum Teil betrieben wird. Ich mein, es ist ja schon was anderes ob ich mal 1000 Spammails versende oder Post verschicke, Internetseiten erstelle, eine kostenpflichtige Hotline einrichte, usw.

Rentiert sich ja anscheinend richtig dieses Geschäft. Mmh und ich Idiot geh noch ehrlicher Arbeit nach...!


----------



## Negrilia (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo, ich wurde ein Opfer von C. S. Ltd.  und möchte fragen, wenn ich falsche Adresse und Name angegeben habe, und sie mir einen schriftlichen Mahnbescheid schicken werden (falls sie mir ein schicken), wie ich darauf reagiere, wenn die Adresse, das ich angegeben habe, gar nicht existiert? Und wisst ihr vielleicht in wievielen Fällen so ungefähr so ein Mahnbescheid verschickt wurde?
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Negrilia schrieb:


> Und wisst ihr vielleicht in wievielen Fällen so ungefähr so ein Mahnbescheid verschickt wurde?


Bisher in keinem einzigen

PS: Ein Mahnbescheid ist nichts  weiter als ein für den Nutzlosanbieter 23€ teurer 
( letztendlich doch privater)  Mahnmüll mit amtlichem Anstrich 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Selbst wenn dieser unwahrscheinliche Fall  eintreffen würde, reicht ein Kreuzchen um die Wunderkerze auszupusten
>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/


----------



## bernhard (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Lies mal nur die letzten vier, fünf Seiten hier im Thread. Und lehn Dich entspannt zurück.


Der x-te Aufguss von abgedroschenen Mahndroh-Phrasen bringt keine neuen Fakten. Es gibt nichts Neues.

Das bleibt weiter richtig: >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-zahlungspflicht-bei-nachbarschaft24-net.html


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Wer unbedingt meint zum hundertdreiundneunzigten Mal dieselbe "brandheisse" Meldung 
und   dieselben Fragen posten zu müssen, kann das hier tun:  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60212-nachbarschaft24-net-zum-x-ten-mal.html

Antworten sind dort in der Regel  keine mehr zu erwarten, da ab hier bereits
 alles durchgekaut wurde: >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-162.html#post297679


----------

